# Darling buds of May and June bugs!



## Elanesse

xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello :) So excited!! Just found out 2 days ago. 


Name: Megan
Age:29
Baby #:4
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1 (had my implant out 9th august 2011
Other half's name: Ashley
Other half's age:33
Ovulation date (if known):?
Estimate due date (if known): June 1st 2012
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Sore boobs, bad back, tierdness, headaches ,
Constipation!!

What gender do you THINK you are having: Girl (would like a boy)
What Gender are you GOING to be having?: ..............


----------



## dt1234565

Elanesse said:


> Welcome!
> 
> First of all let me just say congrats on your BFPs! We have all got our stories to tell and I am looking forward to hearing them!
> 
> This thread is for the ladies who are due at the end of May/beginning of June. I hope that we can all be there for one another over the next 9 months and that by the end of it we will each have a beautiful healthy baby. :happydance:
> 
> So firstly, lets start by posting photos of our BFP's and do intro's!
> 
> Name:
> Age:
> Baby #:
> Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP:
> Other half's name:
> Other half's age:
> Ovulation date (if known):
> Estimate due date (if known):
> What did you do differently this cycle?:
> Have you had any symptoms yet?:
> 
> :hugs: Can't wait to get to know you all better! :hugs:
> 
> Leanne xx

Come on Leanne! Wheres your details?! LOL!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Name: Debbie
Age: How embarassing! I am 41!
Baby #: 4, conception no.7.
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: None, wasnt planning another after my loses and because i felt to old!!!!!!!
Other half's name: Ray
Other half's age: 38
Ovulation date (if known): ???
Estimate due date (if known): May/June
What did you do differently this cycle?: It was DHs birthday! LOL!
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Feel very sick all morning for the last few mornings.

17 - 11 - 11 THINKING PINK!
24 - 12 - 11. My amazing Christmas present, it's a GIRL!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please?

Name: Suze
Age: 28
Baby #: 2
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 5 cycles
Other half's name: C
Other half's age: 28
Ovulation date (if known): No idea
Estimate due date (if known): Around 18th May
What did you do differently this cycle?: DTD everyday around possible ovulation time
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Nausea, heartburn and tiredness

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all :flower:

Thinking BLUE - 17/11/11


----------



## moggi

Hiya Girlies, here are my details

Name:Rose
Age:37 (38 in November, eek lol)
Baby #:3
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP:1 still in total shock lol
Other half's name:Mark
Other half's age:38
Ovulation date (if known):not sure, but I think sometime around 28/08/11.
Estimate due date (if known):20/05/12
What did you do differently this cycle?:Doesn't really apply to me :wacko:
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Sore/painful boobs, low back ache, nausea but no sickness yet although had a close call this morning whilst brushing teeth :dohh: So tired! A few cramps and twinges.

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

yay loving the thread!

xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

No I haven't rung Drs yet. Cause of my history I will wait till I am at least 6 weeks to get the ball rolling as they say!!!

XxxxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Leanne :flower:

Really looking forward to sharing our journeys :cloud9:

I haven't booked a doctors appointment either, think I will just phone the maternity unit on Friday when I am 6 weeks. Last time the Dr did nothing except say she would refer me to the midwives, and since it is just a tiny local midwife led unit i'm going to contact them direct. 

How are you all feeling? I have been feeling great today, therefore the worry sets in :dohh: Took another test today and the test line is much darker than the control line so that made me feel a bit better. Just can't wait to reach 2nd tri, you would think after doing it once I wouldn't worry all the time :dohh:

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! Hope I can join in here too!!

Name: Liz
Age: 29
Baby #: 2
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1 ?? was NTNP6
Other half's name: R
Other half's age: 26
Ovulation date (if known): 1st sept.. I think!
Estimate due date (if known): May 26th
What did you do differently this cycle?:
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Tired, cramps and I can smell everything!! 

Hope to get to know you ladies better over the coming months!
x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

mrsbeanbump said:


> Hi! Hope I can join in here too!!
> 
> Name: Liz
> Age: 29
> Baby #: 2
> Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1 ?? was NTNP6
> Other half's name: R
> Other half's age: 26
> Ovulation date (if known): 1st sept.. I think!
> Estimate due date (if known): May 26th
> What did you do differently this cycle?:
> Have you had any symptoms yet?: Tired, cramps and I can smell everything!!
> 
> Hope to get to know you ladies better over the coming months!
> x

Guess I should update my ticker now too!!! lol!! I called gp today and have a booking in appointment tomorrow night. Think with our surgery the GP refers you to the midwives/hospital. Hoping lil one sleeps all night tonight, I need some sleep!! x


----------



## minidancer

Hi Liz

Congrats on your :bfp: and welcome, looking forward to getting to know you :flower:

Had a wee idea ladies, we should choose a day of the week that we all post pics of our bumps, I think it would be a great way to compare and have a record of our bump progressions, what do you think?

xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Thanks for the warm welcome!! I found this group invaluable with the last pregnancy!! I think the bump pics are a good idea but being a bit of a tech phobe, I always forget how to upload pics on here....someone might have to remind me! :) x


----------



## minidancer

Don't worry I still have a 'bump' left over from my last pregnancy, trying to convince myself that it is just me showing mega early :blush:

So what day will we do it on?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## akjk

Name: Amber
Age:23
Baby #:1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP:2 
Other half's name:Josh
Other half's age:32
Ovulation date (if known): unknown
Estimate due date (if known): End of May not sure yet 
What did you do differently this cycle?: just quit worrying
Have you had any symptoms yet?: a few but still doesn't feel ''real''


----------



## dt1234565

Welcome Akjk!


----------



## dt1234565

Bump pics, how about (except for October), we post pics on the 1st day of every month?

We are early for October pics but if we start in November we will all be about 9 or 10 weeks so shall we do it that way?

I am just going to add you all to my siggy as my bump buddys, I hope we all stick together with our mega sticky baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxx

xx


----------



## dt1234565

I forgot about Folic Acid! Better go get some!!!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining you. Here's my details:

Name: Nicola
Age: 29 (30 in a couple of weeks :( )
Baby #: 1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 7 - with MC in cycle #5
Other half's name: Steven
Other half's age: 35
Ovulation date (if known): 1st September (approx)
Estimate due date (if known): May 23rd
What did you do differently this cycle?: Conceive Plus
Have you had any symptoms yet?: EVERYTHING! Nausea, sore boobs, vomited a couple of times, sooo tired, dry skin, sore lower back....


Thinking Blue - 17/11/11


----------



## dt1234565

Wow gypsy great symptoms! LOL!

Thanks for joining :hugs:


----------



## meganOUFC

minidancer said:


> Hi Liz
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: and welcome, looking forward to getting to know you :flower:
> 
> Had a wee idea ladies, we should choose a day of the week that we all post pics of our bumps, I think it would be a great way to compare and have a record of our bump progressions, what do you think?
> 
> xxx

I found an amazing video of a time lapse bump growth on YouTube the other day. I will hook it out later and post it :)

I am seeing gp tomorrow. You HAVE to go for a dating scan here within 4-6 weeks of a BFP and it takes weeks for an appointment so my gp told me to go as early as I can. 

I really don't feel pregnant. I have the most amazing sore boobs and super sensitive nipples. But with my girls I felt bloated and well.... Pregnant. I can't remember my sons pregnancy it was 11 years ago! And I was only 18 then. 
My pregnancy with my middle child, Chloe was a nightmare! Growth scans all the time and she was breech so I had to have an ecv. Then she was born with her hand on her head lol. Katie was ouchy! My cervix swelled when I was fully dialated due to some laser surgery I had a couple of years earlier on my cervix. But was ok in the end. 

What are others previous experiences like? X
(on phone so may be some typos :p)


----------



## meganOUFC

dt1234565 said:


> I forgot about Folic Acid! Better go get some!!!
> 
> xxx

Been taking it since the day I had my implant out :) organised for a change :)

How do any if u feel about adding to fcebook. If u r ok pm me x


----------



## JessicaMarie

Name: Jessica
Age: 26
Baby #: 2
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1
Other half's name: Nolan
Other half's age: 24
Ovulation date (if known): I think August 28th
Estimate due date (if known): May 20th- will find out in about 3 hrs at u/s though!
What did you do differently this cycle?: nothing, just wanted a baby!
Have you had any symptoms yet?: nauseous, some cramping, my breasts are sore, but only when my LO nurses, tired


----------



## JessicaMarie

meganOUFC said:


> What are others previous experiences like? X
> QUOTE].

oh my goodness, my labor was so long and painful! I finally broke down and had the epidural maybe 13 hrs in and it wore off after just a few hrs. When I pushed, I am convinced that it was 100% worn off but will never know for sure I guess. I tore very badly and it took about 5 weeks of having to wear an icepack in my panties for me to feel better. I like my OBGYN sooo much better this time around, so hopefully I can address these issues and not have a repeat. Long labor is okay- I decided this time I will just medicate and not hold onto the idea that I want a natural birth. To be honest, I am partly excited for labor. I felt so close to me DH during it, and it brought us closer. We talked about it for months as though we were war buddies in Nam.


----------



## akjk

Elanesse said:


> I'll probably give it a miss til I am further along - no one wants to see my flabby belly lol. But maybe those who do want to do it can post every weekend? x

I agree No one want's to see mine either :)


----------



## akjk

jessicamarie said:


> name: Jessica
> age: 26
> baby #: 2
> number of cycles it has taken to get your bfp: 1
> other half's name: Nolan
> other half's age: 24
> ovulation date (if known): I think august 28th
> estimate due date (if known): May 20th- will find out in about 3 hrs at u/s though!
> What did you do differently this cycle?: Nothing, just wanted a baby!
> Have you had any symptoms yet?: Nauseous, some cramping, my breasts are sore, but only when my lo nurses, tired

good luck today at your u/s!!


----------



## minidancer

Hi Girls

Welcome to the new darlings/junebugs :hugs:

I agree about once a month starting November for bump pics, sounds good to me :thumbup:

How are you all today?

My labour started with my waters breaking, reached 7cm quickly then slowed right down. They put me on the drip to try and speed things up. After about 10 hours the consultant decided they wanted to examine me and decide what to do but they were delayed. Midwife told me it was almost certain I would need a c section as LO was back to back and had her head at a funny angle, so she offered me an epidural as I would need a spinal block anyway. Had it and I could have kissed the anaesthetist!! Consultant came and examined me and decided to prep me for c section, take me to theatre and try once to turn LO using forceps, if that failed it was a section. They managed to turn her and I was able to push her out. I found the labour and delivery fine, however the recovery after was awful!! I would go through labour and delivery anytime over the recovery I had :cry:


----------



## JessicaMarie

minidancer,
i agree- the recovery is the worst! i was NOT prepared for that. It took my bestfriend 5 months to recover though, so I am just glad mine wasnt THAT bad.


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Welcome to the new darlings/junebugs :hugs:
> 
> I agree about once a month starting November for bump pics, sounds good to me :thumbup:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> My labour started with my waters breaking, reached 7cm quickly then slowed right down. They put me on the drip to try and speed things up. After about 10 hours the consultant decided they wanted to examine me and decide what to do but they were delayed. Midwife told me it was almost certain I would need a c section as LO was back to back and had her head at a funny angle, so she offered me an epidural as I would need a spinal block anyway. Had it and I could have kissed the anaesthetist!! Consultant came and examined me and decided to prep me for c section, take me to theatre and try once to turn LO using forceps, if that failed it was a section. They managed to turn her and I was able to push her out. I found the labour and delivery fine, however the recovery after was awful!! I would go through labour and delivery anytime over the recovery I had :cry:

I think I agree with the others and I'll not put any of my bump pics up until I have an actual bump as I don't have the flattest stomach in the world :)

So is anyone feeling nervous or is everyone just excited? I've been analysing every twinge up to now but I think I'm actually starting to believe that this little one is going to make it!


----------



## minidancer

I know Jessica, they always seem to tell you about how painful labour and delivery can be but never seem to warn you about afterwards :nope:

I am hopeful that this time I won't need forceps so won't need an episiotomy, I think I would rather have a c section than another episiotomy!!


----------



## minidancer

Well girls I just phoned my wee local midwife unit and I don't need to go to my GP for a referral :happydance: Even better I have my first scan booked for the 14th of October, I am soooo excited :happydance:


----------



## JessicaMarie

minidancer said:


> I know Jessica, they always seem to tell you about how painful labour and delivery can be but never seem to warn you about afterwards :nope:
> 
> I am hopeful that this time I won't need forceps so won't need an episiotomy, I think I would rather have a c section than another episiotomy!!

That's interesting, i wish I had gotten an episiotomy earlier than I did. I didnt want one, and I think that is why I tore so much. Once I agreed to it, she was out the next push. Meanwhile, they spent over an hr stitching up my 2nd degree tears. I pushed for almost two hours, I wonder what it would have been if I had just said yes earlier.


----------



## minidancer

I think there is a lot of debate about tearing naturally vs an episiotomy, some say you heal better and easier when you tear naturally but others say there is more control with an episiotomy therefore the doctors can decide how much you need cut :shrug:

I am keeping positive that this time I will come out of it without even a scratch, ha ha wishful thinking :haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi! Mind if I join?

Name: Brandy

Age: 34

Baby #: 3 (4 pregnancies)

Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: First cycle really trying since we lost our baby in April

Other half's name: Kevin

Other half's age: 36

Ovulation date (if known): Sept 6th

Estimate due date (if known): May 29th, 2012

What did you do differently this cycle?: Baby danced like crazy people!

Have you had any symptoms yet?: I have been throwing up off and on for 4 days, boobs are sore, cramping


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi! Mind if I join?
> 
> Name: Brandy
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Baby #: 3 (4 pregnancies)
> 
> Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: First cycle really trying since we lost our baby in April
> 
> Other half's name: Kevin
> 
> Other half's age: 36
> 
> Ovulation date (if known): Sept 6th
> 
> Estimate due date (if known): May 29th, 2012
> 
> What did you do differently this cycle?: Baby danced like crazy people!
> 
> Have you had any symptoms yet?: I have been throwing up off and on for 4 days, boobs are sore, cramping


YAY!!! Welcome!


----------



## dt1234565

Labour stories, well.....

Labour no.1 
Started my labour on the Monday morning with really heavy bleeding, by Wednesday 3cms. They then broke my waters. Thursday 5cm, Friday morning 9cm, taken to theatre and cut me loads and vacumed her out! A nice ending to a 5 day labour, i couldnt sit down for 2 weeks i was so cut up.

Labour no.2
In labour at 5am born at 12.30, they again had to break my waters, by the time i had him i was out my face on pethadine and could not even hold him.

Labour no.3

A home birth. My first bag of waters broke at 5pm, after checking it was my waters and i hadnt just wet myself! I gave the kids their dinner, bathed them, put their pyjamas on and drove them round to my Mums (if my waters break again i will NOT do this, labour came on thick and fast once i got home!), got back indoors, second waters broke at 8pm, baby in my arms at 10.25pm. Surrounded by Niece, Sisters, Best friend (who never wants to see that side of me again! LOL!), all their with me and my husband to see our bubba come into the world. The nicest delivery ever.


I will add as well that my local hospital is the notorious Queens which has been in the news a lot, for all the wrong reasons. I will have a home birth this time too unless I medically cannot as I really couldnt give birth in that hospital out of choice.


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie, sounds like you had an awful time with your first :hugs: I don't blame you for wanting a home birth, your last one sounds amazing!! I hope you can have that again. Poor Leanne will log on here and read all these birth stories and be terrified :blush: 

Sorry Leanne, it's not really that bad, honest :coffee:


----------



## dt1234565

No its not! My first was a bit much, but to be honest, painful as it is i am fairly addicted to it!

Love the adrenelin rush of it all, and how despite being knackered you get all this energy to stay awake all night looking at your brand new bubba!!!


----------



## minidancer

I know I am actually looking forward to it too, it's an amazing experience!! Just hope my recovery is a bit better this time, especially with a toddler to run around after too.


----------



## meganOUFC

I was thinking of a home birth :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I want a home birth too!!!

But I think I"ll have to fight tooth and nail to get it... ds1 was born at 34w3days, had a show around 1am and was in hospital for about 4am (still convinced I wasn't in labour) and by 630 he was out! just gas and air... and I have an ovarian cyst.

So my consultant has already said next pregnancy would be consultant led.. here's hoping there is a bit of flexibility in it!! x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Elanesse said:


> Evening ladies... gosh I've got some catching up to do!!
> 
> I'm loving that we have so many bump bud's, welcome to you all!!
> 
> What do you all think we should do now - do you think we should 'close' the group so that its just us, or keep it 'open' so people can keep joining? xx

I think the idea to close and make up an EDD list might be a good idea so we can really get to know each other :) But I don't mind:shrug:

just had GP appointment (8pm!!), he's sending off letter to hospital to inform them of my condition :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## minidancer

Leanne, I hope she is only half right too :thumbup:

I agree, I think it would be a good idea to close it, there are quite a few of us now :happydance: xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Elanesse said:


> 9 of us - 9 months - 9 sticky beans - 9 babies!!! :D

Aw I like that :thumbup:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Elanesse said:


> 9 of us - 9 months - 9 sticky beans - 9 babies!!! :D

woop woop...thats a good number, and significant..and yes I'm hoping for a full 9 months this time too!! :cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Elanesse said:


> Just thinking, Megan mentioned facebook before, do all you ladies have FB accounts? Maybe we could create a private group on FB? x

Deffo like the fb idea, but might wait a bit for me as trying to keep everything top secret atm (Dont want to tip off work, want them to do my pay review first!)... know it is all private but I'm just a super paranoid type of person...:shrug:


----------



## minidancer

Facebook group sounds good to me too, could we make sure it is private and call it something not pregnancy related, don't want people to know yet.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Leanne, I forgot to say, the GP was about as exciting as it was last time around. Think I was in and out in 5 minutes. Took my blood pressure and asked me if I knew what to eat and to take folic acid AT MINIMUM until 12 weeks. But I'll take Pregnacare the whole time. Then said no drinking/smoking and then said he'd write to the hospital and to contact the midwife at about 8 weeks for the booking in appointment. :) xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I totally bypassed my GP this time and phoned the maternity unit direct. Was so disappointed last time that all the doctor did was tell me when I would be due and that they would refer me onto the midwives. Ha ha don't know exactly what I thought they would do but thought it would be more than that :haha:

I am getting my 1st scan at 9 weeks, I can't wait!! We will probably tell people then, we have only told the in-laws and I have told my sister and that's it. xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

No if you have done a home pregnancy test they won't test you as they say they are so reliable now that it is not needed to retest :shrug:

I think when the doctor refers you to the midwives they tell them the date of your last period and work out roughly then when you are 12 weeks for your scan. The only reason I get scanned at 9 weeks is because it is just a midwife run unit and they have no sonographers, so they do a scan at 9 weeks to make sure there is a baby measuring right and with a heartbeat. Then if you want to have the NT scan they have time to refer people up to Glasgow for it as it has to be done between 11 and 13 weeks. If you don't want the NT scan they will still do a 12 week scan, but they don't measure the neck or anything like that they just check baby is still measuring correct and looks ok.

I quite like how get scanned earlier and get an extra one :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

NT scan is the scan where they measure the neck and I think they take blood and it gives you a risk value of your baby having Down's Syndrome. I decided not to have it last time and won't this time. I didn't see the point in being given a number like a 1 in 100 chance and that being considered high risk, when in reality it is only a 1% chance. I don't want the worry and I would never decide to have an abortion if it came back high.


----------



## minidancer

Sent a friend request xx


----------



## meganOUFC

sent a request too, my name is megan boiling :) x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

oh that video i mentioned https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfriAaiWU_0
and this is another good one xx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDnx63RT0MU&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, sorry I havent chatted much yet. Wow! This is going to be a fast moving thread! Lol! I love that! I also love the idea of it just being the 9 of us! It will be so much fun having a small group that really knows eachother. 

I haven't looked, but is anyone else in the US? Also, I will friend request for Facebook. 

I love the idea of monthly bump pics! Yeah! 

Let's see, birth story...................... I was 34wks pregnant with my first baby (Micayla, now 12yr) when I found out that they had done my test wrong for Gestational Diabetes. I did in fact have it and at my 34wk scan she was showing at 9+ lbs. They immediately sceduled me for a C-section. I went to the hospital the morning of, which was Martin Luther King Jr. B-day (national holiday here in US) I was completely preped and SHAVED for sugery when they came in and told me that my Dr's office had forgotten to send over my records and that they were closed because of the holiday and that I would have to come back two days later!? Who does that??? They have you minutes away from welcoming your first baby into the world and then just send you home? Lol! Anyway, She ended up coming via c-section two days later at a whopping 9lb 13oz! Fun stuff! She went directly into 3mth clothes! Hehe! She is now the most petite little thing! Go figure! 

My son(Zachary now 5yr) was a dream pregnancy and delivery although I had GD again. I knew from my very first DR appt what date I was having him and everything. 8lb 5oz.

I have Type 2 Diabetes, so I have to inject myself every day, several times a day. I dont plan on seeing a DR until at least 8wks maybe 12wks. My reason for this is like you all stated above, and the fact that I was just pregnant. Just had all the bloodwork, just went through the entire routine of the first tri, so I know exactly what I need to do to be healthy for me and the baby, but I also can't stand the thought of seeing it's little heart beating at 8wks only to come back at 12wks and be told that it has died. I know it will still hurt, but not as bad as seeing that heart fluttering away and then having it taken away. 

Ugh! Not going to go there! Lol! ONLY HAPPY THOUGHTS!! This one will be different!!

Anyway, now that I have written a novel! Lol! I can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## akjk

i hope i'm not the only one on our thread that is a first time Mom! This is all new for me..


----------



## JessicaMarie

I had my first u/s today! it was awesome, even though we didnt see much. I get another one in a week and cant wait!

also, it's so nice getting to know you ladies! sooo much is going to happen in the next 8 months (and beyond!!). 

Do you have names picked out yet?? We are definitely doing Juliette if it's a girl...still up in the air about a boy, but leaning pretty strong toward Seamus.


----------



## gypsy1981

akjk said:


> i hope i'm not the only one on our thread that is a first time Mom! This is all new for me..

It's all new for me too... And pretty scary :) I have a doctors appointment this morning but am not expecting much from it, I just sort of want some reassurance from them on what I should be doing, etc.


----------



## gypsy1981

JessicaMarie said:


> I had my first u/s today! it was awesome, even though we didnt see much. I get another one in a week and cant wait!
> 
> also, it's so nice getting to know you ladies! sooo much is going to happen in the next 8 months (and beyond!!).
> 
> Do you have names picked out yet?? We are definitely doing Juliette if it's a girl...still up in the air about a boy, but leaning pretty strong toward Seamus.

We're torn on names. It's going to be either Caitlin or Abigail for a girl but we can't agree on a boy. I like Joshua or Kieran but hubby likes Dominic or Ryan. Juliette is pretty :)


----------



## minidancer

Good luck at your doc appointment Gypsy, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Wow this thread is moving fast now!

I am glad it is 9 buddies :hugs: and 9 bumps, there may be more than 9 babies though! Who knows!

Its really nice some of us are Mums already and some are new Mums so we can share advice, and I love that I have a place to come for first tri. The First tri section sometimes scares me a bit as there are a few sad moments there, so I have a little peak and sometimes leave a comment, but to be honest I try not to look to much, which may be selfish but i find it quite upsetting.

And a secret facebook page is brilliant! I dont share my most private news with all on facebook but a secret page is a great idea!!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yea, and i got a 2-3 on a digi this morning dunno what my dates are at all!!!

Its very confusing, but great progress, heres my tests:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1876.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dt1234565

Oh and initially when i saw this thread was closed, i thought "oh no" - silly cow!!!!


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> 9 of us - 9 months - 9 sticky beans - 9 babies!!! :D

Awww perfect :happydance:

Its a bit random I know but got to tell someone. My youngest daughter (who should be a school but conned me into thinking she was ill so she could stay at home) has just made a sausage and egg sandwich for herself. I used to love sausage and egg but the smell of it cooking has seriously turned my stomach! Now she's sat next to me eating it urgh lol. 

Never had any sickness or anything like this with either of my girls, maybe its a boy what do you think? O:)


----------



## minidancer

Ooh Rose it will be interesting to see if it is a boy. Sorry you are feeling sick! I think I'm having a boy this time too coz I have felt I'll so much earlier than with my little girl. Will you find out what you are having? I think we will, we found out last time and I loved knowing. Also meant I could go pink shopping ha ha xx:cloud9:


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Good luck at your doc appointment Gypsy, let us know how it goes xx

It went better than I expected. I told him I was pregnant and he worked out my dates and gave me a 20 page printout of the do's and dont's of pregnancy (most of it is common sense), then said he would book my appointment in with the midwife for me. We went to the desk and her diary was fully booked for the next 3 weeks so I was looking at a minimum of a 4 week wait but he told the receptionist he wanted me in before that to put my mind at rest so they took my phone number and are going to arrange a home visit for me some time in the next 2 weeks, yay :)

I'm just waiting for a phonecall from the midwife now - it's all starting to feel more real now. Can any of you who have done this before advise me what to expect at my first midwife appointment? He said it would take about an hour.

As for finding out the sex of the baby - I am DEFINITELY going to find out. I can't wait to find out if it's a litte boy or girl in there... I'd prefer to give it a name too rather than call it "it" all the time. I think I'm going to have a boy for some reason... no idea why!


----------



## dt1234565

LOL!!! 

I have never has MS with any pregnancy and have had 1 girl and 2 boys!!! But I have always had a notion of what I am having and have NEVER been wrong!

I have always sneakily found out the sex of my baby at 4d scans behind DHs back, and always confessed, except with our last baby which i never confessed about and DH said "its better not knowing ay" after he was born, to which i said "I knew!" LOL!!!!!!

I'd love to find out again, DH says he doesnt want to, maybe I will, maybe I wont as its our last baby, but just for the record, so far, its well early but i think a girl, or maybe just hope!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your doc appointment Gypsy, let us know how it goes xx
> 
> It went better than I expected. I told him I was pregnant and he worked out my dates and gave me a 20 page printout of the do's and dont's of pregnancy (most of it is common sense), then said he would book my appointment in with the midwife for me. We went to the desk and her diary was fully booked for the next 3 weeks so I was looking at a minimum of a 4 week wait but he told the receptionist he wanted me in before that to put my mind at rest so they took my phone number and are going to arrange a home visit for me some time in the next 2 weeks, yay :)
> 
> I'm just waiting for a phonecall from the midwife now - it's all starting to feel more real now. Can any of you who have done this before advise me what to expect at my first midwife appointment? He said it would take about an hour.
> 
> As for finding out the sex of the baby - I am DEFINITELY going to find out. I can't wait to find out if it's a litte boy or girl in there... I'd prefer to give it a name too rather than call it "it" all the time. I think I'm going to have a boy for some reason... no idea why!Click to expand...

Yea, it takes about an hour, they basically put all your details on the computer, previous pregnancies etc, obviously not for a first baby! 

Weigh you, dunno why - they have only ever weighed me on my first visit? 

Fill out your book that you will need to take to the hospital for scans and blood tests and the rest of your appointments and book your next midwife appointment.

Its fairly boring really. Your first scans the best bit!

I loved my first pregnancy, every day felt like a week waiting for scans and appointments, I read books and filled out my baby journal (my 1st born has a full journal, 2nd born half a journal, 3rd born has a journal with nothing written in it at all - LOL!), and when she was born my world changed and I loved her like I had never loved before. AMAZING! Enjoy every precious minute :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> I was thinking of a home birth :)

Do it Megan! It was great, and they are nicer to you in your own home i think? You can have as many people as you like there with you too which is great.

My family and friends were not sure they would do it, just in case something went wrong, but i think with 2nd or more labours they leave you for hours on your own in hospital, with a home birth they are in the room with you the whole time constantly monitoring you and I felt if things were going wrong they would know way before a midwife in the hospital, whos dealing with someone else at the same time as you. 

We are only 10 minutes from the hospital too so if an emergency occured I felt safe enough.

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Elanesse said:


> 9 of us - 9 months - 9 sticky beans - 9 babies!!! :D


9 buddies but 10 of us! You forgot yourself Leanne!


----------



## moggi

I definitely want to find out what i'm having too as it was so long ago that i had my girls and it was policy not to tell you at my hospital grrrrrr! Was convinced my second daughter was a boy and i was quite surprised when she popped out lol. I'd be over the moon with either obviously but secretly really want a boy :)


----------



## minidancer

How old are your little girls, do you think they will be a good help when baby arrives? I would like a boy too since I alteady have a girl but another wee girl would be brilliant too as long as baby is happy ans healthy that's all that mattters! xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

We will definitely find out what the baby is. DH has already decided on the girl name, well first name anyway. He wants to call her Chloe. Which I think is very cute. We are really hoping for a girl, but will be overjoyed with either. No boy names picked out yet. I am just so scared to even think about any of this yet. It's almost like I dont want to think of the pregnancy as real until we get to that safe zone. But, you just can't help it. There is a baby growing inside me and I will cherish it for as long as I have it.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

dt1234565 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I have never has MS with any pregnancy and have had 1 girl and 2 boys!!! But I have always had a notion of what I am having and have NEVER been wrong!
> 
> I have always sneakily found out the sex of my baby at 4d scans behind DHs back, and always confessed, except with our last baby which i never confessed about and DH said "its better not knowing ay" after he was born, to which i said "I knew!" LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to find out again, DH says he doesnt want to, maybe I will, maybe I wont as its our last baby, but just for the record, so far, its well early but i think a girl, or maybe just hope!
> 
> xxx

ROFL!!! sounds like something I would do if DH didn't want to find out the sex!! But lucky for me he wanted to know/wants to know too! we had a private gender scan at 16w with ds1 as we were soooo impatient and think will do the same again this time as we do not mind the gender but just want to know!! like...yesterday! I'd kind of like another boy because that means dh would be more keen to have a 3rd and final child, whereas if we have a girl we have a matching set and would be done (he thinks!!) 

Plus it was really nice to have the reassurance that baby was ok midway between the dating scan & 20w scan. so excited!! xx


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's great that your appointment went well Nicola. Even better that you get to meet with your midwife so soon! 

We will need to remember what we all think we are having and see if we end up being right xx


----------



## dt1234565

Good idea!!!


----------



## dt1234565

mrsbeanbump said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> I have never has MS with any pregnancy and have had 1 girl and 2 boys!!! But I have always had a notion of what I am having and have NEVER been wrong!
> 
> I have always sneakily found out the sex of my baby at 4d scans behind DHs back, and always confessed, except with our last baby which i never confessed about and DH said "its better not knowing ay" after he was born, to which i said "I knew!" LOL!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to find out again, DH says he doesnt want to, maybe I will, maybe I wont as its our last baby, but just for the record, so far, its well early but i think a girl, or maybe just hope!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ROFL!!! sounds like something I would do if DH didn't want to find out the sex!! But lucky for me he wanted to know/wants to know too! we had a private gender scan at 16w with ds1 as we were soooo impatient and think will do the same again this time as we do not mind the gender but just want to know!! like...yesterday! I'd kind of like another boy because that means dh would be more keen to have a 3rd and final child, whereas if we have a girl we have a matching set and would be done (he thinks!!)
> 
> Plus it was really nice to have the reassurance that baby was ok midway between the dating scan & 20w scan. so excited!! xxClick to expand...

Dont be so sure!!!

I was having 2 babies, and having them close together so I could get all the nappy and bottle stuff out the way.

DH always wanted 4, I wanted 2.

Then DD started school and I wanted another, now DH has got his number 4 (fx)!!!

ya never know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> We will definitely find out what the baby is. DH has already decided on the girl name, well first name anyway. He wants to call her Chloe. Which I think is very cute. We are really hoping for a girl, but will be overjoyed with either. No boy names picked out yet. I am just so scared to even think about any of this yet. It's almost like I dont want to think of the pregnancy as real until we get to that safe zone. But, you just can't help it. There is a baby growing inside me and I will cherish it for as long as I have it.


I agree, me and DH were talking about a new car - need 6 seats now, a loft conversion and everything last night!

We know we shouldnt get carried away, but what the heck, enjoy every minute while the going is good.

xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

dt1234565 said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> We will definitely find out what the baby is. DH has already decided on the girl name, well first name anyway. He wants to call her Chloe. Which I think is very cute. We are really hoping for a girl, but will be overjoyed with either. No boy names picked out yet. I am just so scared to even think about any of this yet. It's almost like I dont want to think of the pregnancy as real until we get to that safe zone. But, you just can't help it. There is a baby growing inside me and I will cherish it for as long as I have it.
> 
> 
> I agree, me and DH were talking about a new car - need 6 seats now, a loft conversion and everything last night!
> 
> We know we shouldnt get carried away, but what the heck, enjoy every minute while the going is good.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

We have a 6 sestet car! A fiat multipla. But now we will need a 7 seater and I have a step son too so this is in theory number 5!!

Just got back from doctors. I have my blue notes!!!!! Woo hoo and a kidney infection too boooooooo
Never mind. 
Can't wait for the dating scan :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Debbie - thanks for the info, it all feels a bit overwhelming at the minute so it's nice to know what to expect. I'm going to do a pregnancy journal for my baby too, I've seen a lovely one in mothercare that I want but I feel like I'm tempting fate buying it so soon. I have a pregnancy app on my phone which allows you to put in diary entries so I'm using that for now.

Suze - thanks, it feels more real now that I have a midwife appointment. She called me back this afternoon and I'm seeing her on Tuesday at 3:30pm! 

Megan - what are blue notes? Bad news about your kidney infection, hope it's not too painful!


----------



## meganOUFC

maybe they are only blue here? they are your maternity notes you take to every appointment, midwife and hospital etc x


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> We will definitely find out what the baby is. DH has already decided on the girl name, well first name anyway. He wants to call her Chloe. Which I think is very cute. We are really hoping for a girl, but will be overjoyed with either. No boy names picked out yet. I am just so scared to even think about any of this yet. It's almost like I dont want to think of the pregnancy as real until we get to that safe zone. But, you just can't help it. There is a baby growing inside me and I will cherish it for as long as I have it.
> 
> 
> I agree, me and DH were talking about a new car - need 6 seats now, a loft conversion and everything last night!
> 
> We know we shouldnt get carried away, but what the heck, enjoy every minute while the going is good.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have a 6 sestet car! A fiat multipla. But now we will need a 7 seater and I have a step son too so this is in theory number 5!!
> 
> Just got back from doctors. I have my blue notes!!!!! Woo hoo and a kidney infection too boooooooo
> Never mind.
> Can't wait for the dating scan :)Click to expand...

Wow! Notes already!!! I get mine (red notes here) at the midwife appointment.

Your all tempting me to make a GP appointment now!!!

Are you gonna get an early scan?

Hope the kidney infection buggers off soon. xx


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> Debbie - thanks for the info, it all feels a bit overwhelming at the minute so it's nice to know what to expect. I'm going to do a pregnancy journal for my baby too, I've seen a lovely one in mothercare that I want but I feel like I'm tempting fate buying it so soon. I have a pregnancy app on my phone which allows you to put in diary entries so I'm using that for now.
> 
> Suze - thanks, it feels more real now that I have a midwife appointment. She called me back this afternoon and I'm seeing her on Tuesday at 3:30pm!
> 
> Megan - what are blue notes? Bad news about your kidney infection, hope it's not too painful!

Nicola - you need some tickers!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## gypsy1981

meganOUFC said:


> maybe they are only blue here? they are your maternity notes you take to every appointment, midwife and hospital etc x

Ah right, I don't have any yet so I've no idea what colour they are here. Guess I'll soon find out though :)


----------



## gypsy1981

dt1234565 said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Debbie - thanks for the info, it all feels a bit overwhelming at the minute so it's nice to know what to expect. I'm going to do a pregnancy journal for my baby too, I've seen a lovely one in mothercare that I want but I feel like I'm tempting fate buying it so soon. I have a pregnancy app on my phone which allows you to put in diary entries so I'm using that for now.
> 
> Suze - thanks, it feels more real now that I have a midwife appointment. She called me back this afternoon and I'm seeing her on Tuesday at 3:30pm!
> 
> Megan - what are blue notes? Bad news about your kidney infection, hope it's not too painful!
> 
> Nicola - you need some tickers!!!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I keep meaning to do it but I never really get on the computer, I just keep logging on on my phone. I will get round to it though, I want to see the days counting down to my baby coming :)


----------



## dt1234565

So do we! Lol! xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I think my notes last time were white! I've texted the midwife I had last time (she said to text when I was pregnant again so she could look after me) so hoping she texts back soon with a booking in date for me :)

Did people know they were pregnant before taking a preggo test?? I poas last friday morning (bfp) but I knew I was pregnant beforehand as I couldn't get rid of the metal taste in my mouth in the early hours of Friday morning and I was waking to pee. I didn't have metal mouth last time but I knew it was a sign of pregnancy... so knew when I did poas it would be positive :)

xx


----------



## minidancer

Liz-I hope you hear from midwife soon. 

I knew I was preg because I was gagging brushing my teeth and only had that when I was pregnant last time. Had been using fertility friend just to track my dates, but my cycles had been all over the place ranging from 36 days down to 28. It was day 28 I was gagging but ff said it would be the following week I would test. Just did it anyway and was completely shocked to see pregnant come up :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I knew I was too, which is why I started testing at 5dpo! Lol! I have been throwing up for days, I knew we timed everything perfectly, I just knew. I dont know how to explain it, I just knew.

What do you all think of the names Chloe or Jules(Julian)? Those are our front runners at the moment, but that will probably change about 4 million times before bubs makes an appearance!


----------



## minidancer

I love the name Chloe, I wanted to call my little girl that but my hubby wasn't keen. Like Jules too. I find it so hard to think of names. This one will probably be a last minute decision like last time!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! DH actually thought of Chloe. He is like, "Chloe "IS" what we are naming her." Lol, he is sure we are having a girl.


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> How old are your little girls, do you think they will be a good help when baby arrives? I would like a boy too since I alteady have a girl but another wee girl would be brilliant too as long as baby is happy ans healthy that's all that mattters! xx

My little girls aren't so little now. Eldest will be 18 this saturday and youngest will be 15 in october. So I feel like i'm starting all over again! 

On the subject of midwives:
I've got my midwifes number and been told to ring her next monday to arrange an appointment. Think it'll make it all seem real once i've seen her :)

I thought i might be pregnant because i felt so damn rough lol. Waited till i was a day late to test it was a bfn, same the following day too. Was in tears to Mark because i knew something wasnt right. Even felt stupid for thinking i might have been at one point. Hormones were like pmt but on overdrive lol. Mark was really understanding and even said he'd thought i was pregnant too. Lightened the mood by joking about how much fun we could have trying next month lol. By the time i was 5 days late (I'm never late) I was getting so confused. I'd felt faint numerous times, felt nauseous, had horrible taste in mouth, couldn't face alcohol (not at all like me pmsl), cramps from ovulation onwards, much earlier in the month than i ever had before, vivid dreams too. I took a third test to completely rule it out before i went to doctors to find out what was wrong with me. Totally shocked when it was a :bfp: Had spent ages planning how to tell Mark and when it came down to it i was completely speechless lol. Just showed him the test. So to answer the question of did i know? Yes I thought i knew but the negative tests threw me completely. Plus at my age and with only one ovary and tube I didnt in a million years think it'd happen first month of trying!!!! I feel extremely blessed :) However I now know I should have trusted my instincts! 

Apologies for any typo's but im on my phone and its all too small and fiddly for me lol x


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Thanks! DH actually thought of Chloe. He is like, "Chloe "IS" what we are naming her." Lol, he is sure we are having a girl.

Awww Chloe is a lovely name. I'vr been instructed if its a boy he'll be called Luke which wasn't a name i'd have thought of. I was warming to it when he added, yes Luke after Luke skywalker. Why don't some men ever grow up?! Lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hahahaha! That is PERECT!!! Hahaha! I think we are going to call your bubs, Yoda! Tehe! Not, bean, bubs, but Yoda! Lol! I love it!


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Hahahaha! That is PERECT!!! Hahaha! I think we are going to call your bubs, Yoda! Tehe! Not, bean, bubs, but Yoda! Lol! I love it!

As long as it doesn't come out looking like yoda! Lol :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, Never! Although he has some pretty cute ears!


----------



## JessicaMarie

BrandysBabies said:


> I knew I was too, which is why I started testing at 5dpo! Lol! I have been throwing up for days, I knew we timed everything perfectly, I just knew. I dont know how to explain it, I just knew.
> 
> What do you all think of the names Chloe or Jules(Julian)? Those are our front runners at the moment, but that will probably change about 4 million times before bubs makes an appearance!

you can have a julian, and i will have a juliette! i love julian, but i like Juliette so much that i want to save that name for if we have a girl later on. 

Also, I thought there was no way I was pregnant. after having my daughter Virginia, I had one cycle and then got pregnant. We found out when I was 5 weeks along and then lost the baby (ectopic) the next week. I also lost a tube. After that, I went 2 1/2 months with no period, and was kinda worried. I had one August 5th, so we started trying. I took a test on Sept 3rd, and it was very very negative, so I thought we were out, and wasnt surprised. A few days later, just for the heck of it, I took a FRER and got the faintest of faint lines. I took a digi the next day and we were shocked!! I mustve conceived on CD 23; I used to have 28 day cycles, so that threw me off.


----------



## JessicaMarie

what do you ladies think of Theodore? Or just Theo? middle name lochlin, last name titcomb...


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Lol, Never! Although he has some pretty cute ears!

Yeah this is true lol


----------



## moggi

JessicaMarie said:


> what do you ladies think of Theodore? Or just Theo? middle name lochlin, last name titcomb...

I like it. I like Theodore and you can shorten it to Theo :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I love Theo too.

Well ladies it has happened.........I was sick this morning!! Hope it's a one off ans not a sign I'm in for bad ms!!

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## dt1234565

YAY for the MS, i know its a pain but a healthy pregnancy sign right?

I wasnt sure if i was pregnant, was pretty sure i wasnt in fact. When i had blood when I wiped on CD19, i thought I was starting the menopause :rofl: I even googled it, and it said shorter periods were a sign of the menopause starting - how wrong can you be? When my period hadnt started 2 days later I tested and was pregnant! Shocked and happy as a pig in s***!!!!

Names I have no idea of, I like something a bit different but its always hard for me and DH to agree on names, I have started researching though!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> I love Theo too.
> 
> Well ladies it has happened.........I was sick this morning!! Hope it's a one off ans not a sign I'm in for bad ms!!
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx

Aw I can't wait for full on morning sickness to kick in... although I may eat my words when it does! :)


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I love Theo too.
> 
> Well ladies it has happened.........I was sick this morning!! Hope it's a one off ans not a sign I'm in for bad ms!!
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx

Omg lol I've still not actually been sick but feel nauseous everyday. Never has MS before but never had nausea either so maybe its on its way :wacko:


----------



## minidancer

dt1234565 said:


> YAY for the MS, i know its a pain but a healthy pregnancy sign right?
> 
> I wasnt sure if i was pregnant, was pretty sure i wasnt in fact. When i had blood when I wiped on CD19, i thought I was starting the menopause :rofl: I even googled it, and it said shorter periods were a sign of the menopause starting - how wrong can you be? When my period hadnt started 2 days later I tested and was pregnant! Shocked and happy as a pig in s***!!!!
> 
> Names I have no idea of, I like something a bit different but its always hard for me and DH to agree on names, I have started researching though!
> 
> xxx

:rofl: I love love love your story. Bet you were so shocked after convincing yourself you were starting the menopause!!

The funny thing is I woke up this morning thinking I wished I had some sign I was pregnant, because I have been feeling great the last couple of days. An hour later eating my breakfast and having a nice cup of tea and thought oh oh run....... :sick:

I never had ms as such with my little girl, only felt sick in the late afternoon/evening and was only sick a handful of times but usually in response to smells like my shampoo and roast beef, although I thoroughly enjoyed eating roast beef :rofl:


----------



## gypsy1981

I was pretty convinced I was pregnant before taking the test - but then I've been convinced every month since February that I was pregnant and found many ways to convince myself that the tests were lying when they said I wasnt!

My main sign this time though was a pain sort of under my arm/the side of my boob when my arm pressed against it. I got it in the month I got pregnant with my MC and wondered what it was, then I got it a couple of weeks ago when picking up some shopping bags in sainsburys and just knew that it had to be a sign.


----------



## moggi

I think the main symptoms which i'd never had before were low back aches and frequent cramping.


----------



## gypsy1981

Ok there's no point to this post but I just want to test to see if my signature is working :)


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo love your ticker :thumbup:


----------



## moggi

Yay! I love it too :)


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok there's no point to this post but I just want to test to see if my signature is working :)


LOL! You got a siggy!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Because you all seem to have booked your appointments, i have booked mine for Tuesday at 9.30.

xx


----------



## JessicaMarie

gypsy1981 said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> I love Theo too.
> 
> Well ladies it has happened.........I was sick this morning!! Hope it's a one off ans not a sign I'm in for bad ms!!
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx
> 
> Aw I can't wait for full on morning sickness to kick in... although I may eat my words when it does! :)Click to expand...

maybe i am jinxing myself, but i feel like mine has come and gone! i was soooo sick for the last two weeks, and this week nothing! you'll have to let us know what how you feel about it when/if you get sick, gypsy! haha


----------



## akjk

gypsy1981 said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> I had my first u/s today! it was awesome, even though we didnt see much. I get another one in a week and cant wait!
> 
> also, it's so nice getting to know you ladies! sooo much is going to happen in the next 8 months (and beyond!!).
> 
> Do you have names picked out yet?? We are definitely doing Juliette if it's a girl...still up in the air about a boy, but leaning pretty strong toward Seamus.
> 
> We're torn on names. It's going to be either Caitlin or Abigail for a girl but we can't agree on a boy. I like Joshua or Kieran but hubby likes Dominic or Ryan. Juliette is pretty :)Click to expand...

My husbands name is Joshua :) I like all the names!


----------



## akjk

gypsy1981 said:


> I was pretty convinced I was pregnant before taking the test - but then I've been convinced every month since February that I was pregnant and found many ways to convince myself that the tests were lying when they said I wasnt!
> 
> My main sign this time though was a pain sort of under my arm/the side of my boob when my arm pressed against it. I got it in the month I got pregnant with my MC and wondered what it was, then I got it a couple of weeks ago when picking up some shopping bags in sainsburys and just knew that it had to be a sign.

WOW i had that too but i didn't know it was a sign i had it like 3 or 4 days before my test was pos


----------



## JessicaMarie

akjk said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> I was pretty convinced I was pregnant before taking the test - but then I've been convinced every month since February that I was pregnant and found many ways to convince myself that the tests were lying when they said I wasnt!
> 
> My main sign this time though was a pain sort of under my arm/the side of my boob when my arm pressed against it. I got it in the month I got pregnant with my MC and wondered what it was, then I got it a couple of weeks ago when picking up some shopping bags in sainsburys and just knew that it had to be a sign.
> 
> WOW i had that too but i didn't know it was a sign i had it like 3 or 4 days before my test was posClick to expand...

what an interesting symptom! never heard of it. 

I felt sooo weird when I had the ectopic pregnancy, strangest symptoms. I also had a gut feeling the whole time that the pregnancy wasnt going to go to term, and I'm normally very optimistic and not a worrier. I give mother's intuition a lot more credit now! luckily this time around, I have a much better feeling.


----------



## JessicaMarie

minidancer,
any big plans for your daughter's birthday?? I see it's coming up! I loved plopping a big ol piece of frosted cake on Virginia's tray for her birthday and just watching her go nuts with it!


----------



## minidancer

JessicaMarie said:


> minidancer,
> any big plans for your daughter's birthday?? I see it's coming up! I loved plopping a big ol piece of frosted cake on Virginia's tray for her birthday and just watching her go nuts with it!

No big plans, we will probably just have family round and have lunch and cake. Don't think I could handle a house full of toddlers just now :haha: yeah planning on making a big cake for her, will need to have the video camera ready, I can see a rather large cake related mess :rofl: 

I really hope that is your ms finished Jessica!! I still feel crap and been sick again, altho my little one brightened up matters by giggling very loudly at the noise of me being sick and then very helpfully closing the toilet lid on top if my head! Do you think she was trying to tell me something? :rofl:


----------



## BrandysBabies

dt1234565 said:


> Because you all seem to have booked your appointments, i have booked mine for Tuesday at 9.30.
> 
> xx

Well crud! Lol! I am so scared to book an appointment! I wanted to wait until 8wks, but DH said that because of the MC that they might monitor me more and with my Diabetes, that I need to start seeing one now. Wah!! I just wanted to live in a little bubble for a while and not have to worry about scary scans where my baby might not be alive. Blah! I guess I have to be a grown up about this, don't I? :blush:

I will be getting ahold of an OB today or tomorrow. I will not be using the same one because I have a strong feeling that he had something to do with my MC. :nope:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

JessicaMarie said:


> what do you ladies think of Theodore? Or just Theo? middle name lochlin, last name titcomb...

I Loooooooove Theodore!! dh is not so keen, but I really like those presidential sounding names :) xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

dt1234565 said:


> Because you all seem to have booked your appointments, i have booked mine for Tuesday at 9.30.
> 
> xx

peer pressure!??!! :happydance::happydance: rofl.. x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

BrandysBabies said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Because you all seem to have booked your appointments, i have booked mine for Tuesday at 9.30.
> 
> xx
> 
> Well crud! Lol! I am so scared to book an appointment! I wanted to wait until 8wks, but DH said that because of the MC that they might monitor me more and with my Diabetes, that I need to start seeing one now. Wah!! I just wanted to live in a little bubble for a while and not have to worry about scary scans where my baby might not be alive. Blah! I guess I have to be a grown up about this, don't I? :blush:
> 
> I will be getting ahold of an OB today or tomorrow. I will not be using the same one because I have a strong feeling that he had something to do with my MC. :nope:Click to expand...

Could you not get an early scan with your OB with previous MC? I know what you mean about trying to live in a bubble, I tend to bury my head when things get difficult...not necessarily baby wise but deffo in other situations. Anyways! Positive thoughts! 

Out of curiosity, why do you think your OB had something to do with the MC? and how do you go about choosing an OB? Healthcare seems so much more complicated in the states (I am from the states (until I was 23) but now live in UK)

fx for you and please do not worry!! :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well I've gone to sleep then to work and come back to check the thread and have 4 pages to go through lol!! :coffee:

I'm working from home today and was trying to stay off bnb but have just had a sneaky look now. I went into work and they are renovating a room close to my desk and have been banging about all week, well today they were painting. So I left about 1130 ish to work rest of the day from home, talk about working conditions when preggo!!! (but not like I could say that really though, but wanted too so my co-workers didn't think I was a drama queen) but hey ho!!

i've not had any ms (knock on wood) but didn't have any with last pregnancy either. Its a bit surreal at the minute!! I've not had time to stop and think really about names or anything for baby as we've just moved and between work and toddler I'm exhausted most of the time!!

I am concerned about weight gain though!!! I just got pre-preggo weight so its like, here we go again!! I gained over 4stone (50lbs) with Dylan... and he wasn't even full term!! So deffo not eating crap this time around, and deffo will not use the mantra ''eating for two'' that got me in lots of trouble!!!

well, hope everyone has had a lovely day so far with our little beans!!

anyone tempted to poas again?

and I've not heard back from my midwife either!! but she is notorious for not texting straight back..

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

JessicaMarie said:


> akjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> I was pretty convinced I was pregnant before taking the test - but then I've been convinced every month since February that I was pregnant and found many ways to convince myself that the tests were lying when they said I wasnt!
> 
> My main sign this time though was a pain sort of under my arm/the side of my boob when my arm pressed against it. I got it in the month I got pregnant with my MC and wondered what it was, then I got it a couple of weeks ago when picking up some shopping bags in sainsburys and just knew that it had to be a sign.
> 
> WOW i had that too but i didn't know it was a sign i had it like 3 or 4 days before my test was posClick to expand...
> 
> what an interesting symptom! never heard of it.
> 
> I felt sooo weird when I had the ectopic pregnancy, strangest symptoms. I also had a gut feeling the whole time that the pregnancy wasnt going to go to term, and I'm normally very optimistic and not a worrier. I give mother's intuition a lot more credit now! luckily this time around, I have a much better feeling.Click to expand...

The first time it happened I was lying on my side and stretched up to give my hubby a kiss and I was like "ooh what was that?". Second time I picked the bags up, felt it and thought, "yay I must be pregnant again!" :)

It's kind of like sore boobs but more on the sides than anywhere else!


----------



## BrandysBabies

It's the scans that I am scared of. We had a scan at 8wks where we saw a happy thriving baby with a wonderful heartbeat. Then at 12wks the scan showed that the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. Just a couple of days after seeing our baby. I cant go through seeing a live happy baby again only to have it taken away. I would rather wait until the dating scan, but I know that is not the best option for me or the baby and I just have to suck it up and do it.

We think think the OB unintentionally caused the miscarriage by prescribing medication that is known to cause MC's. I had BV during the first tri and was given a vaginal medication. I took it for the week before my 8wk scan. Then they say 3days later the baby died. I did some research on the medication after the fact and it is known to cause MC's in the first tri. I dont blame him, if he didnt know, but want a dr who is knowledgable about what he is giving his patients while pregnant.


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> It's the scans that I am scared of. We had a scan at 8wks where we saw a happy thriving baby with a wonderful heartbeat. Then at 12wks the scan showed that the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. Just a couple of days after seeing our baby. I cant go through seeing a live happy baby again only to have it taken away. I would rather wait until the dating scan, but I know that is not the best option for me or the baby and I just have to suck it up and do it.
> 
> We think think the OB unintentionally caused the miscarriage by prescribing medication that is known to cause MC's. I had BV during the first tri and was given a vaginal medication. I took it for the week before my 8wk scan. Then they say 3days later the baby died. I did some research on the medication after the fact and it is known to cause MC's in the first tri. I dont blame him, if he didnt know, but want a dr who is knowledgable about what he is giving his patients while pregnant.

Thats terrible :hugs: Its something i'm really worried about but trying to just enjoy everyday at the moment. 
It sounds ridiculous but almost feel like poas everyday just to put my mind at ease lol.

Has anyone else been really emotional? Cry at the slightest thing. Especially anything to do with babies lol. Asked oh if he still loved me even though i was loopy now lol. He said i'd always been a bit loopy anyway! Charming :rofl:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I love your husband! Lol! And yes, everything makes me cry! The fact that I am eating us out of house and home made me burst into tears last night. I swear I ate enough for two grown men at dinner last night. Crying and lack of caffine gave me a headache so Dh sent me to bed at 8pm! I only meant to take a nap, but woke up at 8am this morning. Lol.


----------



## moggi

Glad i'm not alone lol. It doesnt matter what time i go to bed, i'm always woken up about 4 hrs later for the loo and then can't drop off again for at least half an hour! 

I forgot about caffeine withdrawal, that must be whats wrong with me too. I used to get through so many cups of coffee in a day and now ive switched to de caff it just isn't the same lol.


----------



## minidancer

Sorry you had to go through that brandy :hugs: We are here for you to try and help with your worries. I hope you manage to get a different OB, it must be hard to put your trust in them now, but I'm sure everything will be fine this time :hugs:

Moggi I have been sooo emotional, was going to post on here that I was an emotional wreck watching deal or no deal earlier :rofl:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, the caffine withdrawl is killer. My weakness is soda. Dr. Pepper to be exact. And I shouldnt be drinking it anyway with my Diabetes, but well, I'm addicted. I have not had one in 3 days now and I feel like I am dying!


----------



## BrandysBabies

minidancer said:


> Sorry you had to go through that brandy :hugs: We are here for you to try and help with your worries. I hope you manage to get a different OB, it must be hard to put your trust in them now, but I'm sure everything will be fine this time :hugs:
> 
> Moggi I have been sooo emotional, was going to post on here that I was an emotional wreck watching deal or no deal earlier :rofl:

Thanks! I really am trying to stay positive about this baby. I want to enjoy every minute of it while I can.


----------



## dt1234565

mrsbeanbump said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Because you all seem to have booked your appointments, i have booked mine for Tuesday at 9.30.
> 
> xx
> 
> peer pressure!??!! :happydance::happydance: rofl.. xClick to expand...


:rofl: rofl: :rofl: :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> It's the scans that I am scared of. We had a scan at 8wks where we saw a happy thriving baby with a wonderful heartbeat. Then at 12wks the scan showed that the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. Just a couple of days after seeing our baby. I cant go through seeing a live happy baby again only to have it taken away. I would rather wait until the dating scan, but I know that is not the best option for me or the baby and I just have to suck it up and do it.
> 
> We think think the OB unintentionally caused the miscarriage by prescribing medication that is known to cause MC's. I had BV during the first tri and was given a vaginal medication. I took it for the week before my 8wk scan. Then they say 3days later the baby died. I did some research on the medication after the fact and it is known to cause MC's in the first tri. I dont blame him, if he didnt know, but want a dr who is knowledgable about what he is giving his patients while pregnant.

I know what you mean, i am a bit scared of the scans myself but in many ways would prefer an early scan.

With both my blighted ovum and my missed miscarriage we found out at the rountine 12 week nuchal scan and it was devasting. To find out earlier doesnt make it easier but at least if it was something like a blighted ovum i would know before 13 weeks.

If I see a healthy baby and then lose it that will be devasting too, but with my missed miscarriage i asked the lady to show me the screen, she turned it round and i saw my lovely baby for the first time, it was about 9 weeks old. I kissed the image i saw on the screen, told it I loved it, and said goodbye. Despite the sadness its still nice that I saw my baby just the once, so I am not frightened of an early scan anymore.

I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of pregnancy (except the last few weeks - they are tiresome!!!)

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

mrsbeanbump said:


> anyone tempted to poas again?
> 
> xxx

I ordered more FRERs on Saturday - they havent arrived yet! and I have 2 more digis!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?


----------



## BrandysBabies

> I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of pregnancy

I am making a vow right here and now, that this is how I am going to go forward with this pregnancy! No more Debbie Downer! Lol! This is a new baby, a new pregnancy, and everything is going to be golden!


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of pregnancy
> 
> I am making a vow right here and now, that this is how I am going to go forward with this pregnancy! No more Debbie Downer! Lol! This is a new baby, a new pregnancy, and everything is going to be golden!Click to expand...


Good for your Brandy!!! and LOL! My name is Debbie!!!!! :rofl:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

dt1234565 said:


> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?

without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!! 

switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, that is so funny Debbie!! Hahaha! No pun intended? Lol!


----------



## dt1234565

mrsbeanbump said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...


Top tip: caffine free diet coke


----------



## BrandysBabies

dt1234565 said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Top tip: caffine free diet cokeClick to expand...

Eeewww! Lol! I just cant do diet soda of any kind. I have been drinking the heck out of some caffine free instant ice tea though. Not the same, but it will work.


I was bored so I made a group siggy! If anyone wants to use it you are more than welcome!!


----------



## gypsy1981

BrandysBabies said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Top tip: caffine free diet cokeClick to expand...
> 
> Eeewww! Lol! I just cant do diet soda of any kind. I have been drinking the heck out of some caffine free instant ice tea though. Not the same, but it will work.
> 
> 
> I was bored so I made a group siggy! If anyone wants to use it you are more than welcome!!Click to expand...

I haven't managed to cut out coke, I've cut right down on it but can't do without it altogether! Besides - i'm gonna have to pretend I'm drinking vodka and coke at my birthday party next week so I'll have to drink a few cokes then :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Elanesse said:


> You ladies have been busy posting today - love getting home and having a book to read!
> 
> I am very paranoid about loosing my bean at the moment. Every time I go to the toilet I am checking my CM for blood spots like a mad woman!
> 
> I know worrying will not help me, but I cant help it. Keep worrying I am having an ectopic as well as I have the odd pain around the area I think my ovaries are - could be trapped wind or anything really but I just hope the eggy landed in the right spot. Jessica, was it you that said you had some strange symptoms when you had an ectopic? Can I ask what they were.
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL HAVE STICKY HEALTHY BEANS!!!! xx

Don't worry you're not mad! I do exactly the same - I tilted the tissue paper 5 different ways in the light today cos I thought it had a tinge to it. I don't think there is anything that will stop us worrying unfortunately, apart from seeing that healthy little heartbeat on the US monitor!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

All this talk about drinks is making me want to pee constantly!! I am really really thirsty all the time and drinking lots of water doesn't seem to satisfy it. Had it last time too and it's driving me mad!!!!

Aw Leanne, I know its so hard not to constantly worry, I am a compulsive knicker checker too :blush: Sorry to say but once you have your US and see everything is ok, you then start worrying about the baby moving or not moving, then you worry about going into labour, then about the delivery and then once baby is here you worry about something happening to them. It is just the joys and reality of being a fab mummy :cloud9:


----------



## gypsy1981

Elanesse said:


> Brandy - just noticed your may buds and june bugs signature - That's amazing, can I copy? How do I add it?
> 
> Gypsy, I did the exact same today! I saw a spot of red, and then realised it was a bit of lint off my red knickers - lol! Talk about freaking out!! Glad im not the only one x

Lol - that sounds like something I would do! I feel like a nervous wreck and I've only known I'm pregnant for 10 days. I have another 35 weeks of this to cope with :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Elanesse said:


> Brandy - just noticed your may buds and june bugs signature - That's amazing, can I copy? How do I add it?
> 
> Gypsy, I did the exact same today! I saw a spot of red, and then realised it was a bit of lint off my red knickers - lol! Talk about freaking out!! Glad im not the only one x

Of course you can! That's what I made it for! Just right click on it, save it to your computer and then load it onto photobucket or any other image hosting website then copy the url to your siggy! :thumbup:


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne - where in Northern England are you from?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, that's classed as down south to me!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, yeah but funnily enough the Scots hate us!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

gypsy1981 said:


> Lol, yeah but funnily enough the Scots hate us!

I dont hate the Geordies :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah but funnily enough the Scots hate us!
> 
> I dont hate the Geordies :hugs:Click to expand...

Think you must be about the only one :) I went to T in the Park a few years ago with some friends and some Scottish girls hated us as soon as they heard our accents! I'm from Sunderland originally though so don't class myself as a geordie.

Leanne - yeah I use like a lot, didn't realise it was a north eastern thing! Btw I've just added you on FB so I can join your group x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## akjk

BrandysBabies said:


> It's the scans that I am scared of. We had a scan at 8wks where we saw a happy thriving baby with a wonderful heartbeat. Then at 12wks the scan showed that the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. Just a couple of days after seeing our baby. I cant go through seeing a live happy baby again only to have it taken away. I would rather wait until the dating scan, but I know that is not the best option for me or the baby and I just have to suck it up and do it.
> 
> We think think the OB unintentionally caused the miscarriage by prescribing medication that is known to cause MC's. I had BV during the first tri and was given a vaginal medication. I took it for the week before my 8wk scan. Then they say 3days later the baby died. I did some research on the medication after the fact and it is known to cause MC's in the first tri. I dont blame him, if he didnt know, but want a dr who is knowledgable about what he is giving his patients while pregnant.

My SIL saw her healthy baby and that day had a mc, it really shook her up. i cant even imagine i think thats why i've been scared the whole time


----------



## JessicaMarie

Elanesse said:


> You ladies have been busy posting today - love getting home and having a book to read!
> 
> I am very paranoid about loosing my bean at the moment. Every time I go to the toilet I am checking my CM for blood spots like a mad woman!
> 
> I know worrying will not help me, but I cant help it. Keep worrying I am having an ectopic as well as I have the odd pain around the area I think my ovaries are - could be trapped wind or anything really but I just hope the eggy landed in the right spot. Jessica, was it you that said you had some strange symptoms when you had an ectopic? Can I ask what they were.
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL HAVE STICKY HEALTHY BEANS!!!! xx


Elanesse, yes, I did have strange symptoms...well, maybe not strange so much as just feeling strange. I know women tend to be really paranoid and crazy during the first few weeks, imagining they will lose the baby, but I just felt like I KNEW we would lose the baby. Any time we talked about names or any of that stuff, in the back of my mind I was thinking"this doesnt matter, seeing as we wont have this baby" (I should note that I am normally optimistic, I feel great about this baby) I also felt really out of it and dizzy all the time. Once my tube ruptured and I had surgery, I was in the minority of women who have to go back for a second surgery b/c some tissue was still left behind that was growing. Even during the two weeks in between surgeries before anyone knew what was going on, I still felt weird and out of it. I think everyone thought I was crazy until my HCG levels started going up again and they did an u/s and couldnt tell what was going on in me! it was a really crazy experience.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

did a clearblue this morning and got a pregnant 3+ so must have my dates wrong...
we are off to Cleethorpes in a caravan this weekend so when I am missing and have 20 pages to catch up on Sunday night, you know where I am :) xx


----------



## moggi

mrsbeanbump said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...




JessicaMarie said:


> Elanesse said:
> 
> 
> You ladies have been busy posting today - love getting home and having a book to read!
> 
> I am very paranoid about loosing my bean at the moment. Every time I go to the toilet I am checking my CM for blood spots like a mad woman!
> 
> I know worrying will not help me, but I cant help it. Keep worrying I am having an ectopic as well as I have the odd pain around the area I think my ovaries are - could be trapped wind or anything really but I just hope the eggy landed in the right spot. Jessica, was it you that said you had some strange symptoms when you had an ectopic? Can I ask what they were.
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL HAVE STICKY HEALTHY BEANS!!!! xx
> 
> 
> Elanesse, yes, I did have strange symptoms...well, maybe not strange so much as just feeling strange. I know women tend to be really paranoid and crazy during the first few weeks, imagining they will lose the baby, but I just felt like I KNEW we would lose the baby. Any time we talked about names or any of that stuff, in the back of my mind I was thinking"this doesnt matter, seeing as we wont have this baby" (I should note that I am normally optimistic, I feel great about this baby) I also felt really out of it and dizzy all the time. Once my tube ruptured and I had surgery, I was in the minority of women who have to go back for a second surgery b/c some tissue was still left behind that was growing. Even during the two weeks in between surgeries before anyone knew what was going on, I still felt weird and out of it. I think everyone thought I was crazy until my HCG levels started going up again and they did an u/s and couldnt tell what was going on in me! it was a really crazy experience.Click to expand...

Sounds terrible, i'm really concerned now because i've feeling dizzy and out if it ever since i found out last week. I thought it was just shock or my age or something. Wish i could relax and just enjoy the experience. 

I wanted to do a digi again to check i was now 3+ but didnt know if i was just starting to become completely paranoid. Wanted to buy one last night in asda but oh said why? You've already done one. He doesnt want to listen to my concerns, probably because he doesnt want to think of anything going wrong which is understandable but it still gets to me. I'm hoping its just the hormones making me feel this way. 

On a lighter note was woken up by severe heartburn in the night, still got it now lol. Nice.


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elanesse said:
> 
> 
> You ladies have been busy posting today - love getting home and having a book to read!
> 
> I am very paranoid about loosing my bean at the moment. Every time I go to the toilet I am checking my CM for blood spots like a mad woman!
> 
> I know worrying will not help me, but I cant help it. Keep worrying I am having an ectopic as well as I have the odd pain around the area I think my ovaries are - could be trapped wind or anything really but I just hope the eggy landed in the right spot. Jessica, was it you that said you had some strange symptoms when you had an ectopic? Can I ask what they were.
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL HAVE STICKY HEALTHY BEANS!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Elanesse, yes, I did have strange symptoms...well, maybe not strange so much as just feeling strange. I know women tend to be really paranoid and crazy during the first few weeks, imagining they will lose the baby, but I just felt like I KNEW we would lose the baby. Any time we talked about names or any of that stuff, in the back of my mind I was thinking"this doesnt matter, seeing as we wont have this baby" (I should note that I am normally optimistic, I feel great about this baby) I also felt really out of it and dizzy all the time. Once my tube ruptured and I had surgery, I was in the minority of women who have to go back for a second surgery b/c some tissue was still left behind that was growing. Even during the two weeks in between surgeries before anyone knew what was going on, I still felt weird and out of it. I think everyone thought I was crazy until my HCG levels started going up again and they did an u/s and couldnt tell what was going on in me! it was a really crazy experience.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds terrible, i'm really concerned now because i've feeling dizzy and out if it ever since i found out last week. I thought it was just shock or my age or something. Wish i could relax and just enjoy the experience.
> 
> I wanted to do a digi again to check i was now 3+ but didnt know if i was just starting to become completely paranoid. Wanted to buy one last night in asda but oh said why? You've already done one. He doesnt want to listen to my concerns, probably because he doesnt want to think of anything going wrong which is understandable but it still gets to me. I'm hoping its just the hormones making me feel this way.
> 
> On a lighter note was woken up by severe heartburn in the night, still got it now lol. Nice.Click to expand...

I know what you mean, my hubby's the same! I can't help worrying and I can tell that I'm starting to annoy him with it as he thinks everything will be fine... then I get annoyed at him for not being more understanding! I don't think they'll ever really understand though as they don't have to live with it 24/7 and don't have to analyse every single twinge! You're right though, the hormones don't help either :)


----------



## moggi

Well i've got to do something and what he doesnt know won't hurt him. Going to get another cb digi, i know theyre expensive but i need to try and put my mind at ease. Although having said that, i've read somewhere else on here that the conception indicator can fluctuate. Grrrrr am i going mad? Lol. I should really just take a deep breath and relax shouldn't i?


----------



## gypsy1981

I think they can fluctuate yeah - I got a 3+ when I knew for a fact that I was only 2w2d past ovulation. They should be pretty accurate by the stage you're at now though, if it'll put your mind at rest then do it. I done one yesterday just to check my hormone levels weren't dropping and it was such a relief to see the 3+ again.

Men will never understand our need to keep peeing on sticks :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?


----------



## moggi

The last time i did one was monday and was still getting 2-3 which is what kind of put doubts in my mind so i'm really hoping to see 3+ now.


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?

Yeah i have, several times lol. No blood though thankfully. When i got those false negatives at the start of last week I just wanted af to start so we could get on with a new cycle and try again. We didn't exactly do it gently either (sorry tmi lol) coz i thought it might encourage the witch to show. Felt so guilty when we realised our little bean had been there all the time! Since we found out its actually felt different for me, so much more intense than before. OH said it feels the same, but he is a bloke so there you go lol.


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> CAFFINE WITHDRAWAL!! I am sure thats why i get tired when pregnant. What the point of coffee without caffine?
> 
> without diet coke and coffee I'm going crazy!!!
> 
> switched to 7up to still get the fizzy goodness and blueberry & apple herbal tea for drinks at home and decaf from the machine at work. Lucky me though, the switch to decaf hasn't caused any suspicion as loads drink decaf at work as it tastes better!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Top tip: caffine free diet cokeClick to expand...
> 
> Eeewww! Lol! I just cant do diet soda of any kind. I have been drinking the heck out of some caffine free instant ice tea though. Not the same, but it will work.
> 
> 
> I was bored so I made a group siggy! If anyone wants to use it you are more than welcome!!Click to expand...


i Love it! Shall see if it fits!!!

xx


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?

No dont mind you asking at all!

My DH and I had sex the day I lost my bean in June. To be honest I dont think sex causes a miscarriage, i think that was just coincidence, but DH even said to me this morning lets leave it for a month!!! Bless him!!!

xx


----------



## dt1234565

NAMES!!!!

DH came up with a girls name last night!!! His never done that before, basically we came up with it together but heres how quickly we got a name

Me "I like Dulcie"
DH "Nah, but I like Darcie"
Me "I like Darcie too"
DH "Darcie Annabelle"
Me "Not to keen on Annabelle, but I like Belle"
DH "Darcie Belle, I love it"
Me "So do I!"

So for now, Darcie Belle for a girl. What do you think?

xxx


----------



## minidancer

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?

We haven't had sex since getting our :bfp: either, but that is more to do with the fact my hubby is working away from Monday to Friday and by the weekend I am absolutely shattered and usually asleep by 8 :haha: We were having sex up until about 25 weeks last time, we stopped coz hubby was getting freaked out by the fact I could feel baby moving. I did have some slight spotting after sex, but the bleeding after sex during pregnancy is usually due to a cervical erosion. I know I def have it as the nurse told me at my last smear. It is nothing to worry about and very common especially if you have ever been on the pill. It is cells that are usually inside the cervix growing on the outside and they are prone to bleed, this is even more likely when you are pregnant because of the increase in blood volume and flow.


----------



## minidancer

dt1234565 said:


> NAMES!!!!
> 
> DH came up with a girls name last night!!! His never done that before, basically we came up with it together but heres how quickly we got a name
> 
> Me "I like Dulcie"
> DH "Nah, but I like Darcie"
> Me "I like Darcie too"
> DH "Darcie Annabelle"
> Me "Not to keen on Annabelle, but I like Belle"
> DH "Darcie Belle, I love it"
> Me "So do I!"
> 
> So for now, Darcie Belle for a girl. What do you think?
> 
> xxx

Aw I love it!! That is such a sweet name and I am very impressed how quickly you came to it :flower:


----------



## minidancer

Let us know how you get on moggi. I am sure you will see a 3+ :thumbup:


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Let us know how you get on moggi. I am sure you will see a 3+ :thumbup:

Thanks hun, i've worked myself up into such a state now. Tears and all, what is wrong with me. Somebody slap me lol xxx


----------



## dt1234565

POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats my slap! You will get your 3+ :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats my slap! You will get your 3+ :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx

Thats more like a full on punch! Lol.

But thankyou :hugs:

Off to the chemist now, catch you girlies later :)


----------



## minidancer

moggi said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on moggi. I am sure you will see a 3+ :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun, i've worked myself up into such a state now. Tears and all, what is wrong with me. Somebody slap me lol xxxClick to expand...

Stupid bloody pregnancy hormones have a lot to answer for :growlmad:


----------



## moggi

i know i said i was going but just trying to force some cereal down before i leave. Seem to have completely lost my appetite today. Still feel so sick but i dont think the heartburn is helping. Seriously dont know whether i'm coming or going today lol. Not relishing the idea of sitting on the smelly bus to go to chemist either but going to kill two birds with one stone and check the bank whilst i'm there :)


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats my slap! You will get your 3+ :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Thats more like a full on punch! Lol.
> 
> But thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Off to the chemist now, catch you girlies later :)Click to expand...


I know! I didnt know how to type a slap sound LOL!

Post your 3+ up later xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

gypsy1981 said:


> Elanesse said:
> 
> 
> You ladies have been busy posting today - love getting home and having a book to read!
> 
> I am very paranoid about loosing my bean at the moment. Every time I go to the toilet I am checking my CM for blood spots like a mad woman!
> 
> I know worrying will not help me, but I cant help it. Keep worrying I am having an ectopic as well as I have the odd pain around the area I think my ovaries are - could be trapped wind or anything really but I just hope the eggy landed in the right spot. Jessica, was it you that said you had some strange symptoms when you had an ectopic? Can I ask what they were.
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL HAVE STICKY HEALTHY BEANS!!!! xx
> 
> Don't worry you're not mad! I do exactly the same - I tilted the tissue paper 5 different ways in the light today cos I thought it had a tinge to it. I don't think there is anything that will stop us worrying unfortunately, apart from seeing that healthy little heartbeat on the US monitor!Click to expand...

Me too!!!!!!!!!!! Lol. 
What are we like! X

Had such a stressful few days. Not been feeling great Coz of my infection but to top it off my youngest daughter got rushed to hospital weds night with pneumonia. We had to stay a couple of days as she needed oxygen. But she's ok now. She had it in April much much MUCH worse than this bout. It was so scary. But she is a little trouper and is at home like a bag of jumpin beans now :)
I ended up sleeping most of yesterday afternoon! 
Soooooo sooooo tierd at the mo.


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan sorry you have had such a rough couple of days :hugs: Glad your wee girl is better, it must have been so scary! Hope you are feeling better soon too :hugs:


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!!! Lol.
> What are we like! X
> 
> Had such a stressful few days. Not been feeling great Coz of my infection but to top it off my youngest daughter got rushed to hospital weds night with pneumonia. We had to stay a couple of days as she needed oxygen. But she's ok now. She had it in April much much MUCH worse than this bout. It was so scary. But she is a little trouper and is at home like a bag of jumpin beans now :)
> I ended up sleeping most of yesterday afternoon!
> Soooooo sooooo tierd at the mo.

My conclusion is we all worry far too much!! Says she who worries enough for all of us lol.

Really hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: Sorry to hear your little ones been poorly but pleased to hear she's on the mend now. :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Ok, Here it is girlies...............



Feel so much happier now :happydance:

Even got carried away and did a cheapy stick, don't think i've ever seen it darker than the control line :rofl:



Sorry for being a numpty earlier, damn hormones! :hugs:


----------



## moggi

OMG how could I forget.......... Also had my Antenatal booking appointment come through for the hospital on 6th October. So exciting :happydance:

I'm off out again in a while so you won't have to read my ramblings for much longer :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow! You all have been busy!! Lol!

Moggi- congrats on the 3+ !!!!

No new news to report here except that I fell asleep at 8pm again last night! ANd I am still eating enough for 2 grown men, and I have developed a new pregnancy symptom that I am not too fond of............CONSTIPATION!!!! Ugh! Lol!


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo moggi knew you would get your 3+ :happydance: Don't be silly you don't need to apologise, we all worry all the time!! And woohoo for your appointment coming through, not long to wait :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

dt1234565 said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?
> 
> No dont mind you asking at all!
> 
> My DH and I had sex the day I lost my bean in June. To be honest I dont think sex causes a miscarriage, i think that was just coincidence, but DH even said to me this morning lets leave it for a month!!! Bless him!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I think I might wait til I've seen my midwife on Tuesday and just get some advice from her. We didn't have sex last time either and I still miscarried so it made no difference but I think I'm just more scared of seeing blood.

Moggi - Congrats on your 3+ :) it's a great feeling isn't it?

Megan - Sorry to hear about your daughter being ill, hope she makes a full recovery soon. You must be exhausted, I'm tired enough and I don't have an ill child to look after!


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> Ok, Here it is girlies...............
> 
> View attachment 269322
> 
> 
> Feel so much happier now :happydance:
> 
> Even got carried away and did a cheapy stick, don't think i've ever seen it darker than the control line :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 269324
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a numpty earlier, damn hormones! :hugs:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh I feel so ill this afternoon - and I've been sick too! Could this be the start or morning sickness or is it too early?


----------



## dt1234565

Dunno I was in the bank this morning and went as quickly as i could to the nearest loo!

It screams pregnancy though!!!!!!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

It's actually quite common, constipation. I had it with my eldest. It was even worst after birth


----------



## moggi

I had constipation at the beginning of the week. Drank a load of orange juice and it helped but i'm not back to normal by any means lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wah! I want orange juice! I can't have anything fun with my diabetes! This sucks! Lol!


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Wah! I want orange juice! I can't have anything fun with my diabetes! This sucks! Lol!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

How is everyone feeling this morning? I was feeling really crampy last night and was really paranoid that I would start bleeding during the night but everything seems ok this morning, fingers crossed x


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> How is everyone feeling this morning? I was feeling really crampy last night and was really paranoid that I would start bleeding during the night but everything seems ok this morning, fingers crossed x

Fingers crossed for you too, its probably just all that change happening down there. I feel weird down there since yesterday too. Sure i saw something when i wiped yesterday afternoon and been paranoid ever since. Funny pinches and twinges not helping.
I really just want to curl up in bed but its my eldest daughters 18th today and meant to be going shopping in a bit and out tonight. Sounds terrible but i'm just not really in the mood.


----------



## minidancer

Morning girls

I am sure all the cramps and twinges you are feeling is just everything stretching in there making room for baby :thumbup: 

Moggi does your daughter know you are pregnant? Just make sure you take it easy, no rushing about and sleep all day tomorrow :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty sick this morning. Felt really weak and shaky yesterday and had stabbing pains in my stomach, but feeling fine today. No idea what it was! Just want to get my scan now so I can ease all this worry!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Moggi - hope today isn't too strenuous for you. I know what you mean about just wanting to stay in bed, I have to start work at 2pm and all I want to do is curl up and sleep. I feel really nauseous too which isn't helping! I keep thinking I see stuff when I wipe too - I'm hoping it's just our overactive paranoia. Fingers crossed for you everything is fine x

Minidancer - are you getting enough vitamins? Glad you're feeling better today but no idea what would cause you to feel weak and shaky. I wish we didn't have to wait so long for scans - I've got at least another 5 and a half weeks for mine!


----------



## gypsy1981

Btw - I keep getting sharp pains in my boobs, has anyone has that before?


----------



## minidancer

Gypsy I have been taking folic acid but got a box of pregnacare multi vitamins today so maybe that will help. I read it could have been low blood sugar but who knows!! Oh man that seems like such a long time but hopefully it will pass quick for you! I only have 2 weeks on Friday to wait. The pain in your boobs is totally normal, just them getting ready to produce milk. I used to feel like my boobs were getting electrocuted :haha: I hope work goes quick for you today xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## JessicaMarie

minidancer said:


> The pain in your boobs is totally normal, just them getting ready to produce milk. I used to feel like my boobs were getting electrocuted :haha: I hope work goes quick for you today xx

I wonder if the fact that I still nurse my LO is the reason my boobs have not seemed different whatsoever?? Everyone talks about pain and whatnot as a symptom, and I feel like that is one symptom that is totally missing for me!


----------



## akjk

gypsy1981 said:


> Ok so I have a personal question for you all which I hope you don't mind me asking. Has anyone had sex since they found out they were pregnant? I'm terrified to let my hubby near me as I've read that it can cause bleeding and I think I'd freak out if I saw any blood. Obviously I can't keep saying no forever though so was just wondering what other people's experiences were? Have any of you ever had blood after sex?

Yes twice it was un comfortable.. all I could think about was the baby, no blood after though


----------



## akjk

moggi said:


> Ok, Here it is girlies...............
> 
> View attachment 269322
> 
> 
> Feel so much happier now :happydance:
> 
> Even got carried away and did a cheapy stick, don't think i've ever seen it darker than the control line :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 269324
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a numpty earlier, damn hormones! :hugs:

Ok I'm not firmiliar with this type of cbd what does the 3+ mean???


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Leanne I don't think you had anything to worry about there that is brilliant line progression. Hope you have a nice night. I am just having a chilled our family weekend nor doing much. 

Jessica I am the same although I stopped breastfeeding when lo was 12 weeks. I used to have really sore boobs before my period every month and I have never had it since lo was born and since I found out I am preg, although they have definitely grown!

Akjk the numbers on those tests tell you home many weeks since conception xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I get sore boobs before a period but always when pregnant. My boobs have been sore for the last 4 weeks at least. 

And as for sex, well I can't get enough of it!!!! My sex drive has gone mad!
In my previous pregnancies my OH would get funny and wouldn't go near me to begin with. But he understands the female body alot more now and knows he can't harm the baby.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya! I am so pumped today! I have decided to take control. I am going to do everything in my power to ensure that I don't MC because of me. My sugars were not completely stable last time I was PG and I was doing some research last night and found that this can seriously contribute to MC's. So, from this minute forward I am going to be the queen Diabetes management and Low Carb eating, taking my insulin when I am suppose to and charting all of my food intake and my blood sugar readings! I am going to give this baby every chance possible! No more sugar, no more artificial sweetners, no more white bread, rice, etc. I am determined to make this as smooth and positive as I possibly can! Yeah!


----------



## meganOUFC

BrandysBabies said:


> Hiya! I am so pumped today! I have decided to take control. I am going to do everything in my power to ensure that I don't MC because of me. My sugars were not completely stable last time I was PG and I was doing some research last night and found that this can seriously contribute to MC's. So, from this minute forward I am going to be the queen Diabetes management and Low Carb eating, taking my insulin when I am suppose to and charting all of my food intake and my blood sugar readings! I am going to give this baby every chance possible! No more sugar, no more artificial sweetners, no more white bread, rice, etc. I am determined to make this as smooth and positive as I possibly can! Yeah!


good for you :thumbup:


----------



## dt1234565

Go Brandy! Go Brandy! Go Brandy! 

Good for you girl!!!! Xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

BrandysBabies said:


> Hiya! I am so pumped today! I have decided to take control. I am going to do everything in my power to ensure that I don't MC because of me. My sugars were not completely stable last time I was PG and I was doing some research last night and found that this can seriously contribute to MC's. So, from this minute forward I am going to be the queen Diabetes management and Low Carb eating, taking my insulin when I am suppose to and charting all of my food intake and my blood sugar readings! I am going to give this baby every chance possible! No more sugar, no more artificial sweetners, no more white bread, rice, etc. I am determined to make this as smooth and positive as I possibly can! Yeah!

I hope you dont't mind. I 'nicked' you group piccie for my profile picture :) xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Not at all hun! Thats what it's there for!


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, just dropping by to say hello. Hope everyone is well? 

Brandy, good luck with the diabetes management.

Catch you all later :hug:


----------



## dt1234565

Morning ladies! Hope your all well, i have nothing much to add today just wanted to say hello! :wave:


----------



## moggi

Hiya ladies, bit of a strange question but has anyone else had any problems with ex-husbands. Mine has just been round and we got into such a full on argument i was shaking when he finally left. I'm so scared for the baby now. He's just a bully who uses mental cruelty as his constant weapon against me for ending the marriage, over two years ago. He doesn't know i'm pregnant. It sounds so pathetic but trying to live like this is driving me mad, just waiting for the divorce to come through. Just wish he would leave me alone. This is supposed to be such a happy time and he's ruining it for me. When me and mark decided to try for a baby i thought it'd take months and my divorce would have come through and that idiot would be well and truly out of our lives. Does anyone think an injunction would help? I'm not even sure how to get one. Might discuss it with the midwife when i see her. 

Sorry to be such a moaner, i'm used to him making me feel like crap but i've got to think of my little bean now. Feel so guilty for letting him wind me up but enough is enough xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I dont have any advice for you but wanted to give you a big :hug: Just relax and take care of yourself today.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

moggi said:


> Hiya ladies, bit of a strange question but has anyone else had any problems with ex-husbands. Mine has just been round and we got into such a full on argument i was shaking when he finally left. I'm so scared for the baby now. He's just a bully who uses mental cruelty as his constant weapon against me for ending the marriage, over two years ago. He doesn't know i'm pregnant. It sounds so pathetic but trying to live like this is driving me mad, just waiting for the divorce to come through. Just wish he would leave me alone. This is supposed to be such a happy time and he's ruining it for me. When me and mark decided to try for a baby i thought it'd take months and my divorce would have come through and that idiot would be well and truly out of our lives. Does anyone think an injunction would help? I'm not even sure how to get one. Might discuss it with the midwife when i see her.
> 
> Sorry to be such a moaner, i'm used to him making me feel like crap but i've got to think of my little bean now. Feel so guilty for letting him wind me up but enough is enough xxx

No experience in divorce, just wanted to send some hugs your way!! Sorry you have to deal with this and that it is bringing you down. Why is he coming round?? xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Elanesse said:


> Hi girls, sorry ive not checked in recently. Megan, hope your daughter is ok, poor thing. Fab to see that 3+ Rose, im tempted to buy a digi myself. Ive been doing ic's since i had my first bfp. I just want a line that is as dark as the control line but it doesnt seem very forth coming! I've attached a photo so you can all see.
> 
> I went out last night to my friends house and she has her own bar and dancefloor so i was boogying away hoping the bean wasnt to bothered by my moves! It was quite funny being the only sober one, though i must admit i was a little jealous! Could have just gone for a nice glass of white wine! Still, id much rather have a baby! Got my brothers bday meal out tonight as well. Which reminds me, happy birthday to your daughter Rose. I know what you mean about wanting to stay in. I have a dreadful cough at the moment which is the left overs of a cold i got 2 weeks ago. Its doing my head in! Need a week of hibernation to get over it I think.
> 
> What are everybody elses plans for the weekend? X

and I thought I had poas issues!! :thumbup: (I've done 5 so far....)
Those are a lot of sticks you got there Leanne!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well just got back from a couple nights in a caravan in cleethorpes. I've been watching xfactor tonight and I'm sooo in love with the show...these new judges are fab!! 

pregnancy seems surreal at the minute... too busy to stop and think about baby growing inside. we've not decided on names or anything close to it... well, I tell a lie!! I brought our 40,000 baby names book to the caravan with us and dh told me to pick a page number/line number and that would be the name for baby... and it turns out it is Jake! so we will see if that sticks around. With ds 1 we decided in hospital a couple days after birth!

xx


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies, bit of a strange question but has anyone else had any problems with ex-husbands. Mine has just been round and we got into such a full on argument i was shaking when he finally left. I'm so scared for the baby now. He's just a bully who uses mental cruelty as his constant weapon against me for ending the marriage, over two years ago. He doesn't know i'm pregnant. It sounds so pathetic but trying to live like this is driving me mad, just waiting for the divorce to come through. Just wish he would leave me alone. This is supposed to be such a happy time and he's ruining it for me. When me and mark decided to try for a baby i thought it'd take months and my divorce would have come through and that idiot would be well and truly out of our lives. Does anyone think an injunction would help? I'm not even sure how to get one. Might discuss it with the midwife when i see her.
> 
> Sorry to be such a moaner, i'm used to him making me feel like crap but i've got to think of my little bean now. Feel so guilty for letting him wind me up but enough is enough xxx
> 
> Awww Rose, hope you are feeling better now hun.
> 
> I haven't been through it myself by my parents split up when I was about 12 and they were on and off for about 5 years so I've seen first hand how the mind tricks etc affected my mum. Divorce is a horrible time for anyone, especially if the person you are divorcing is a heartless idiot. You just need to concentrate on what it important right now and look to the future. When ever he begins to get you down, just think of how wonderful you will feel when you hold your new baby for the first time.
> 
> I've had a look online for you and it may be worth you reading this if you want to think about getting an injunction:
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/how_7238173_restraining-order-uk.html
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Awww thats such a lovely thought, i'll remember that in future. Thanks for the info too :hugs: 

I appear to have found an unlikely friend in my ex mother in law! Saw her today as she came round to see eldest daughter as it was her b'day yesterday. Told her everything, she said shes completely on my side and she knows what hes like. She even hugged me and i dont think shes done that in the 17 years ive known her lol. Didnt tell her about the baby but ironically found out that ex had been talking/slagging me off to our daughter (such a lovely man) saying i'd be having more kids next! Daughter didnt answer him. The mans a moron, hopefully his mom will tell him a few home truths, although he treats her like crap too.


----------



## moggi

mrsbeanbump said:


> No experience in divorce, just wanted to send some hugs your way!! Sorry you have to deal with this and that it is bringing you down. Why is he coming round?? xx

Thanks :hugs: He still comes round to see his/our daughter and my eldest which he bought up as his own since she was 1. He used to just stay outside but gradually weedled his way in for coffee etc. When he's nice he's nice but when he's not he's vile. He weedled way in on a nice day, i stupidly fell for it. After today i told him i didnt think we should have anything to do with each other, now hes threatening to delay the divorce and attempt custody of our daughter when i re-marry. I think its all empty threats plus daughter is nearly 15 and said she doesnt want to live with him anyway. He's just being awkward. Feel a lot stronger against him tonight than earlier, wont let him get me down again xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Just ignore anything he says, easier said than done i know, and when hes having a rant imagine him with his dick stuck to his forehead, going on and on like the twat he is, just slip off into your own world and thoughts and let him banter away.

Who gives a dam about anything he says anyway? You dont? And custody is hilarious!!!

Just rise above it all, your better than him, he knows that, thats why he cant stand it.

So stick your fingers up at his attitude and laugh not in his face as that will wind him up, but laugh out loud in your mind that you are sorted and he is far from it!

xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

You poor thing. You really don't neeed this right now! I would say u could do with a couple of days away. 
It's goOd your daughter doesn't agree with him and at her age if it were to go to court she would stay with you. Also acess can take place via a contact centre so u dont even have to see him. he is clearly over stepping the Mark! I would get in contact with citizens advice or even a solicior. 
My friend has had 10 years if trouble frOm her ex and they weren't even married!

Well I'm off to Weymouth for a few days. Need the relaxation!


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> Just ignore anything he says, easier said than done i know, and when hes having a rant imagine him with his dick stuck to his forehead, going on and on like the twat he is, just slip off into your own world and thoughts and let him banter away.
> 
> Who gives a dam about anything he says anyway? You dont? And custody is hilarious!!!
> 
> Just rise above it all, your better than him, he knows that, thats why he cant stand it.
> 
> So stick your fingers up at his attitude and laugh not in his face as that will wind him up, but laugh out loud in your mind that you are sorted and he is far from it!
> 
> xxxx

You're so right, he is a complete idiot and i'm probably partly to blame for the way he gets around me. 

If he can't accept its over and move on that is not my problem is it? :shrug:

He's a spoilt little boy in a 40yr olds body who can't get his own way so throws a strop lol.


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> You poor thing. You really don't neeed this right now! I would say u could do with a couple of days away.
> It's goOd your daughter doesn't agree with him and at her age if it were to go to court she would stay with you. Also acess can take place via a contact centre so u dont even have to see him. he is clearly over stepping the Mark! I would get in contact with citizens advice or even a solicior.
> My friend has had 10 years if trouble frOm her ex and they weren't even married!
> 
> Well I'm off to Weymouth for a few days. Need the relaxation!

A couple of days away sounds good to me, can I come to Weymouth with you? lol. Joking aside I really should inform the solictor he's acting up but I just don't want to delay the divorce anymore than it has been already. They've got a good advice centre at uni, I might use it. 

Have a fab few days away hun :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their supportive words :hug:

On a different note..................

I feel soooooooo sick today! Still haven't been sick but the nausea is getting more intense. I managed to escape it completely with my two girls but I was a hell of a lot younger then, not sure if that really has anything to do with it :shrug: 

Contacted my midwife earlier to arrange an appointment and waiting to hear back from her at the moment. 

Hope everyones ok? :hugs:


----------



## minidancer

moggi said:


> Hiya ladies, bit of a strange question but has anyone else had any problems with ex-husbands. Mine has just been round and we got into such a full on argument i was shaking when he finally left. I'm so scared for the baby now. He's just a bully who uses mental cruelty as his constant weapon against me for ending the marriage, over two years ago. He doesn't know i'm pregnant. It sounds so pathetic but trying to live like this is driving me mad, just waiting for the divorce to come through. Just wish he would leave me alone. This is supposed to be such a happy time and he's ruining it for me. When me and mark decided to try for a baby i thought it'd take months and my divorce would have come through and that idiot would be well and truly out of our lives. Does anyone think an injunction would help? I'm not even sure how to get one. Might discuss it with the midwife when i see her.
> 
> Sorry to be such a moaner, i'm used to him making me feel like crap but i've got to think of my little bean now. Feel so guilty for letting him wind me up but enough is enough xxx

Aw hun so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: It sounds like jealousy to me. Just remember that just now is your time to enjoy your new life and the amazing little baby you are growing :cloud9: Just ignore all the crap he is saying to try and drag you down, I know it is easier said than done, but just keep in your mind about your new baby and how happy you will be when you have him/her in your arms.
xxxx


----------



## minidancer

How is everyone today? Did you have nice weekends?

Liz I hope you had a nice relaxing few days and Megan hope you enjoy your time away.

I have been sick twice today :sick: and feeling pretty nauseous. I don't mind though it reminds me that I am pregnant :happydance:


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Aw hun so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: It sounds like jealousy to me. Just remember that just now is your time to enjoy your new life and the amazing little baby you are growing :cloud9: Just ignore all the crap he is saying to try and drag you down, I know it is easier said than done, but just keep in your mind about your new baby and how happy you will be when you have him/her in your arms.
> xxxx

Thank you Hun :hugs: I think you're right, it is jealousy that I met someone else and i'm happy. Maybe if he did find out about the baby that'd tip him over the edge and he'd skulk off forever lol. We can but hope! xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I have been sick twice today :sick: and feeling pretty nauseous. I don't mind though it reminds me that I am pregnant :happydance:

I know what you mean, it is nice in that respect. Mine seems relentless today, wonder if I'd feel better if I actually was sick?

Is anyone else really bloated at the moment? Can only get into one pair of my jeans now. Thank god for leggings lol. I'm out on placement for the first time in months next week and don't think my work trousers fit me?! Trying to find out who I see about maternity uniform at uni, feel a bit daft asking so early though :dohh: Maybe I could get some of those waistband extender thingys, that'd help for a while wouldn't it?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am feeling quite a few of our smileys today. Lol.

I am dizzy :wacko:

Soooooo tired :sleep:

Cry at the slightest thing. :cry:

I keep checking because it feels like :af: is here. MAJOR CM! Lol!

A tad bit cranky :hissy:

Eating everything (lowcarb) in sight :icecream:

Very very pukey feeling :sick:

My boobs feel like giant rocks and hurt so so bad. :holly:

But mostly I am just extremely happy that I am still :bfp: and going to have a :crib: !


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Well im feeling a bit nausious now too! But I think that is more to do with spending all day today at alton towers. Some rides said no preggo ladies but I figured it was ok, plus ive been so excited as have gone with work so if I didnt do the rides they would know something was up!! 

So excited to get back home though, on the bus back now, wanted to check in with you lovely ladies!! Xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Omg! Baby now the size of an apple seed!!! Yay!!! X


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ugh! I just booked my first appt for Thursday 29th at 1:45pm! Ack! Now I am nervous!


----------



## moggi

mrsbeanbump said:


> Omg! Baby now the size of an apple seed!!! Yay!!! X

Lol, mines a pea apparently :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

I am a pea too :happydance:


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Ugh! I just booked my first appt for Thursday 29th at 1:45pm! Ack! Now I am nervous!

Awwww you'll be fine hun :) Not long to wait! 

Midwife still hasnt got back to me, feel all neglected now lol


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I am a pea too :happydance:

Yay for peas lol :happydance:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

moggi said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I just booked my first appt for Thursday 29th at 1:45pm! Ack! Now I am nervous!
> 
> Awwww you'll be fine hun :) Not long to wait!
> 
> Midwife still hasnt got back to me, feel all neglected now lolClick to expand...

I've not heard back from mine either :( I wish she would text me an appointment even if it is in a couple of weeks at least I could plan for it! and be excited for it!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Just a few pages to catch up on here then :)

My midwife appointment is tomorrow, I'm so excited I don't think I'll sleep properly tonight! My sister in law had the same midwife with my niece and she let her hear the heartbeat when she was 6 weeks. I hope she does the same for me - that would definitely put my mind at ease :) eee this is all starting to feel real now, I actually have a tiny human being growing inside of me!


----------



## dt1234565

I got this today!!! :happydance: and Drs appointment in 5 minutes!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1911.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gypsy1981

Congrats on your 3+ :)

How did your docs appointment go then? x


----------



## dt1234565

Brilliant!!!

She weighed me and took my blood pressure, is faxing all the stuff over to antenatal care, I have to ring for my midwife appointment in a couple of days, and she is arranging for me to have an early scan to check everything is ok.

Very happy!!!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's great news, congrats! :) x


----------



## minidancer

Brilliant Debbie, bet you are glad to have the ball rolling now :happydance:
Nicola have you been yet? How did you get on? Xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm sitting in the waiting room now. Feel sick and desperate for the loo so hope she hurries up! :)


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting room now. Feel sick and desperate for the loo so hope she hurries up! :)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

How sad! I'm on holiday and I still check in on my phone :p
Feeling so tierd , hungry as hell and also have rock boobs lol

Soooooo HOW DID THAT appointment go? Gypsy1981 (I'm 1982 btw)
X no sickness for me THank god. I had nausea with chloe but was
Never sick it was awful. I used to make my self sick sometimes just to feel better.


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> Brilliant!!!
> 
> She weighed me and took my blood pressure, is faxing all the stuff over to antenatal care, I have to ring for my midwife appointment in a couple of days, and she is arranging for me to have an early scan to check everything is ok.
> 
> Very happy!!!
> 
> xxx

Fab news :) 

My midwife still hasnt got back to me, don't know how long to leave it before i chase her up. I've got loads I want to ask her too especially about my thyroxine, worried i might not be on correct dose anymore. Not sure if i'm meant to see her before the hosp appointment next week.


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant!!!
> 
> She weighed me and took my blood pressure, is faxing all the stuff over to antenatal care, I have to ring for my midwife appointment in a couple of days, and she is arranging for me to have an early scan to check everything is ok.
> 
> Very happy!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Fab news :)
> 
> My midwife still hasnt got back to me, don't know how long to leave it before i chase her up. I've got loads I want to ask her too especially about my thyroxine, worried i might not be on correct dose anymore. Not sure if i'm meant to see her before the hosp appointment next week.Click to expand...

Ring her honey, she wont mind, at all xxx


----------



## moggi

I'll give her till tomorrow and if i havent heard anything by the afternoon i'll ring her then :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Well I didn't get to hear the heartbeat :( 

It went well though, she took a lot of blood, a urine sample, blood pressure, weight, height, BMI, gave me a carbon monoxide test and a big thick information pack to read through with a book called 'the pregnancy book' which covers pretty much everything you need to know!

She said I'll get a scan date in the post but it'll be some time between 10 and 14 weeks so anywhere between 26th oct and 23rd nov. I'm hoping for October :)

I'm exhausted now, she took about 5 tubes of blood and it's really left me drained. 

Is anyone else opting for the downs syndrome tests? She said they can diagnose 90% of downs syndrome cases from the 12 week scan and a blood test but it's optional whether you find out the result or not. I said I wanted to know - not sure what I'd do if it was positive but I would rather know than not know.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I didnt find out with either of my previous pregnancies. I would not terminate regardless and there is a HUGE false positive issue with that test. If it comes back high risk, then they will want to do an amnio which I would not be willing to do either. They will more than likely be able to tell by scans in late pregnancy whether the baby has developed downs anyway, so if you aren't even going to consider termination, why set yourself up for possible stress that could turn out to be nothing. Just my thoughts!

I am so glad your appt went so well. Sorry it wore you out and that you didnt get to hear HB. It might be a little too early still anyway. Good luck on getting an early scan date!!


----------



## minidancer

I agree with brandy, I didnt get it done last time as I know they class 1 in 100 as high risk but that is still only a 1% chance. I have also heard of people being given a much higher risk number and gone on to have a perfectly healthy baby. I just don't want the worry. Glad your appointment went well, hope you feel better soon, drink plenty water and have an early night xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

we did the downs testing with Dylan and got results of 1 in 30. We had an amnio too and it was soo scary but we wanted to know, don't know what we would have done but wanted to know. Had couple days of bedrest after the test and found out the next week everything was okay. It wasn't a nice week of waiting, and I didn't expect results so high to start with, but I think we are still going to test this time around too. But they've introduced the nuchal scan now so they measure the fluid in back of baby's neck on the scan which is also calculated in with the bloods and age etc..

You need to do what feels right for you, but its good you can see both sides of the picture on here..those that have had it and those that haven't. And if you want to find out the odds, you don't have to have the amnio, you can cross that bridge later if it is offered. xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

i'm still waiting for my midwife to get back to me too Moggi! I want to give her time to get back to me, but I also want to chase her!! Not supposed to be booked in until week 8 here though so she still has a couple weeks to get back to me! hope my hospital scan appointment comes soon!!

well dh is working nights this week so I think it is going to be an early night for me! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I have opted for the nuchal scan. Never had any of those tests before. I am supposed to have bloods Friday buy forgOt I am on holiday so I need to change it. Sounds like they take alot of blood ao maybe I won't drive there and ask to be shofer driven ;) 

Feeling quite 'swell' today on my lower tummy below my knickers line.


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, I'm worried sick. Just had some pink cm when i wiped. Not just once, several times. Don't know if i'm overreacting if i go to the doctors but i'm so scared :cry:


----------



## minidancer

moggi said:


> Morning ladies, I'm worried sick. Just had some pink cm when i wiped. Not just once, several times. Don't know if i'm overreacting if i go to the doctors but i'm so scared :cry:

I would maybe phone midwife or doctor just to be on the safe side. It is really common to bleed in pregnancy, but if you are worried please phone someone to at least put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## moggi

It seems to have stopped, maybe i scratched myself in my sleep? Doctors arent answering phone, been ringing since 8.30 Wondering if i'd be better just staying at home rather than walking up and down to doctors. Not in any pain so hoping it was just a one off. I was told a couple of months ago that i had a cervical polyp/cyst maybe it was that? What do you think, stay here at home try to relax and ring them if it comes back?


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> Well I didn't get to hear the heartbeat :(
> 
> It went well though, she took a lot of blood, a urine sample, blood pressure, weight, height, BMI, gave me a carbon monoxide test and a big thick information pack to read through with a book called 'the pregnancy book' which covers pretty much everything you need to know!
> 
> She said I'll get a scan date in the post but it'll be some time between 10 and 14 weeks so anywhere between 26th oct and 23rd nov. I'm hoping for October :)
> 
> I'm exhausted now, she took about 5 tubes of blood and it's really left me drained.
> 
> Is anyone else opting for the downs syndrome tests? She said they can diagnose 90% of downs syndrome cases from the 12 week scan and a blood test but it's optional whether you find out the result or not. I said I wanted to know - not sure what I'd do if it was positive but I would rather know than not know.

I have always had it done, i'd rather know than not know too. I have never had any risk though so cant say how i would feel if they say you are high risk and wanted to test further.

Glad your appointment went well xxx


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> I have opted for the nuchal scan. Never had any of those tests before. I am supposed to have bloods Friday buy forgOt I am on holiday so I need to change it. Sounds like they take alot of blood ao maybe I won't drive there and ask to be shofer driven ;)
> 
> Feeling quite 'swell' today on my lower tummy below my knickers line.

They dont take that much blood! Its four little tubes of blood, just stay in the hospital and have a drink before you leave.

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> It seems to have stopped, maybe i scratched myself in my sleep? Doctors arent answering phone, been ringing since 8.30 Wondering if i'd be better just staying at home rather than walking up and down to doctors. Not in any pain so hoping it was just a one off. I was told a couple of months ago that i had a cervical polyp/cyst maybe it was that? What do you think, stay here at home try to relax and ring them if it comes back?

If it stopped thats great, a light bit of spotting is nothing to worry about. If you get concerned again I would go to the EPAU (if it was me), as the Drs cant really help you. :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I did think that the doctors wouldn't be able to do anything. Fingers crossed it was a one off, was just scared it was suddenly going to get worse. I'd forgotten how stressful being pregnant can be lol xxx


----------



## dt1234565

It would scare me too honey thats for sure. I think if you have any worries in first tri the only place to go is the EPAU, what can a Dr do really?

Glad its stopped xxxx


----------



## minidancer

Glad it's stopped hun, I think as long as you aren't in pain an bleeding a lot of bright red blood it is ok. Like debbie said if you are still worried it wouldn't hurt to give the epu a call xx


----------



## moggi

Think i'll have a lazy day :) xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> Think i'll have a lazy day :) xxx

Go for it, I would do exactly the same :)

Hope you're feeling ok and not too worried. You should call the midwife or EPAU anyway, maybe they can get you in for an early scan to put your mind at rest? Glad it's stopped though, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## moggi

If it happens again i'll get on to them. Still ok so fingers crossed it was just a one off. Maybe that damn polyp?


----------



## dt1234565

Lazy day's zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I am sleeping like a baby with my daytime naps at the moment! Mental! And the vivid dreams are unbelievable I cant stop dreaming!

My (.)(.)'s have turned into a road map too!!!!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh I wish I could have a daytime nap, I have never felt as tired in my life as I do today. I literally feel like crying I'm so tired :( 

Feel really nauseous too, just had to go out on my lunch to buy some ginger biscuits!


----------



## dt1234565

Ahhh honey, tell your other half you need some tlc, he can cook the dinner and you can go to bed early xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Morning ladies! How are you all today? How are you moggi? Did you have a chilled out day yesterday?

I have a thumping headache and feel sick, already seen my breakfast fur a second time this morning! Not a good day to be feeling so rough, need to start my little girls birthday cake today! 

xx


----------



## moggi

I was quite chilled until my ex turned up unannounced. I really need to move house asap. I'm fine apart from that :)

Sorry to hear youve seen your breakfast twice, i havent yet but almost threw up whilst lying in bed but it didnt come to anything lol. Ive noticed its getting worse everyday. Just in time for me starting new 6 wk placement next week lol, cant wait :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Oh that's crap, the worst time for him to have turned up!! Oh no I hope you don't start being sick if you are on placement, although they do say sickness is the sign of a strong pregnancy but don't know how much of that is true. Is your placement full time? You will need to stock up on ginger nuts xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ack! I see my OB today at 1:45! I am nervous. Not sure why, as I know they arent going to do anything but a pap and send me for bloodwork, but still. I am nervous. 
In other news, my boobs started urting something fierce yesterday evening! I mean, they were already sore, but last night it seems like they doubled in size and now they HURT all over, just to barely touch them! Guess that's a good thing?!? Lol!


----------



## minidancer

BrandysBabies said:


> Ack! I see my OB today at 1:45! I am nervous. Not sure why, as I know they arent going to do anything but a pap and send me for bloodwork, but still. I am nervous.
> In other news, my boobs started urting something fierce yesterday evening! I mean, they were already sore, but last night it seems like they doubled in size and now they HURT all over, just to barely touch them! Guess that's a good thing?!? Lol!

Let us know how you get on Brandy. Sorry your boobs are so sore, hope they calm down soon :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Just did my last tests! No more testing for me now! I got my3+ on Tuesday but this time, i peed on both sticks at the same time got up to wash my hands and the digi already said pregnant 3+ in about 8 seconds!!! LOVERLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1917.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Oh that's crap, the worst time for him to have turned up!! Oh no I hope you don't start being sick if you are on placement, although they do say sickness is the sign of a strong pregnancy but don't know how much of that is true. Is your placement full time? You will need to stock up on ginger nuts xxx

Yes i've heard its supposed to be positive too. Yes is full time dont think i can manage the long days although you only have to do 3. Going to try and do 5 normal length shifts which are only 8hrs instead of 13hrs. As a student then can't force you to do the long days, probably wont go down too well but tough lol. Bedpans never used to bother me one bit but i'm a different person at the moment, should be fun lol xxx


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Ack! I see my OB today at 1:45! I am nervous. Not sure why, as I know they arent going to do anything but a pap and send me for bloodwork, but still. I am nervous.
> In other news, my boobs started urting something fierce yesterday evening! I mean, they were already sore, but last night it seems like they doubled in size and now they HURT all over, just to barely touch them! Guess that's a good thing?!? Lol!

Hope it goes well hun:) As for boobs, mine can be fine one hour and then tingling, burning, aching the next! Sometimes its just nipples other times its all over. The excitement never ends in my bra lol xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

dt1234565 said:


> Just did my last tests! No more testing for me now! I got my3+ on Tuesday but this time, i peed on both sticks at the same time got up to wash my hands and the digi already said pregnant 3+ in about 8 seconds!!! LOVERLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm all out of tests now too... not sure what to do :shrug::shrug::shrug:

I want to go buy more!! :blush:

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

moggi said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Ack! I see my OB today at 1:45! I am nervous. Not sure why, as I know they arent going to do anything but a pap and send me for bloodwork, but still. I am nervous.
> In other news, my boobs started urting something fierce yesterday evening! I mean, they were already sore, but last night it seems like they doubled in size and now they HURT all over, just to barely touch them! Guess that's a good thing?!? Lol!
> 
> Hope it goes well hun:) As for boobs, mine can be fine one hour and then tingling, burning, aching the next! Sometimes its just nipples other times its all over. The excitement never ends in my bra lol xxxClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> Just did my last tests! No more testing for me now! I got my3+ on Tuesday but this time, i peed on both sticks at the same time got up to wash my hands and the digi already said pregnant 3+ in about 8 seconds!!! LOVERLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats :) my 3+ came up a lot quicker than the 2-3 did. Its a good job they only go up to 3+ otherwise i'd be peeing on them every week! Lol xxx


----------



## moggi

mrsbeanbump said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my last tests! No more testing for me now! I got my3+ on Tuesday but this time, i peed on both sticks at the same time got up to wash my hands and the digi already said pregnant 3+ in about 8 seconds!!! LOVERLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm all out of tests now too... not sure what to do :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> I want to go buy more!! :blush:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I've got a confession last week i bought a couple of packets of those ultra cheap strips from home bargains 99p for 3 i think. When i'm feeling down i go and poas. Am i bad? Or mad maybe? Lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

I sooo want to go and buy more tests but I am determined not to waste anymore money on them :dohh: Keep going to buy some online, the stop myself at the last minute!! I am lucky that I live in a really small place so don't want to buy any tests in the local chemist as the whole village would prob know within an hour :haha:

On another note just realised a year to the day tonight my little girl decided she wanted to come and see us 9 days early and my waters broke :cloud9:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Everything went great at my appt! Had my pap and will be getting my bloods done in the morning. My Dr was very happy with my blood sugar readings and I go back in a week. My next appt in next Friday. This is going to be a hard 9mths, but it will be so worth it in the end. I have to test my blood sugar 7 times a day and inject insulin 5 times a day. Plus I have to keep a log of all of my readings. It's like a full time job. Oh, and he also said that he was making me an appt with a high risk specialist, but that probably wont be until 12wks. Let's see...........what else...........I think that's about it. Very happy and it's starting to feel real!


----------



## akjk

Two nights ago I. Was nauseus and headache lastnight I had headache and threw up tonight feel fine but spotting :( I don't know what to think


----------



## gypsy1981

Have you contacted your doctor? It's hopefully nothing but as you're past 6 weeks they may be able to get you in for an early scan to put your mind at rest. Has it stopped now or are you still spotting? Fingers crossed for you that everything is ok x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

akjk - what gypsy said!! hope it has stopped now, look up implantation bleeding it might put your mind at ease, but if it is more than spotting deffo go get it checked out, hugs!! xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Morning everyone, got my scan date through the post today, 15th November so will be about 12 1/2 weeks for the scan. The letter said I was being referred for antenatal care so phoned midwife (as she hadn't responded to my text) and I got through to her too! she said there is a shortage of midwifes in the community so all booking in appointments are going to be at the hospital for October, and she said I'd have to have an appointment before the scan so she phoned the hospital and got my booking in appointment for 28th Oct. Not too keen on going up to hospital for booking in but o well!! So I'll be about 10weeks at booking in appointment!


----------



## akjk

no i havn't last night is when i saw it so my dr wasn't on call i'm sure.. i had only a speck this morning so fx!!!! I really wan't this baby, i did have spotting when i took the first test it lasted 3 days but i wouldn't think implantation bleeding could be a 6 weeks.. i don't know hopfully it's done


----------



## dt1234565

BrandysBabies said:


> Everything went great at my appt! Had my pap and will be getting my bloods done in the morning. My Dr was very happy with my blood sugar readings and I go back in a week. My next appt in next Friday. This is going to be a hard 9mths, but it will be so worth it in the end. I have to test my blood sugar 7 times a day and inject insulin 5 times a day. Plus I have to keep a log of all of my readings. It's like a full time job. Oh, and he also said that he was making me an appt with a high risk specialist, but that probably wont be until 12wks. Let's see...........what else...........I think that's about it. Very happy and it's starting to feel real!


That's great!!! I am seeing a consultant at my 12 week scan too and have an early scan date of Monday 10th Oct!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Morning all!!! We are on the train heading to the beach 30 degrees in October!!!! Lovely x x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

There would definitely have been some bleeding and almost certainly something on the tissue paper so I don't think you have anything to worry about. I know what u mean though, I went to the loo at work a week or so ago and like you there was nothing on the tissue paper but when I flushed I caught a glimpse of something dark on the side of the bowl just before the water washed it away. I worried for a few days but my symptoms have been getting progressively worse since then and I'm pretty sure that there would have been something on the tissue if it had come from me. I think pregnancy just makes us super paranoid!

On a positive note, I got my scan date in the post today, woohoo :) it's on 10th november so I'll be 12 weeks 1 days by then!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Haha, I know I keep wondering if I'm imagining it too but I have been tired beyond belief this week and have had some killer morning sickness! I think I'm coming down with a cold this morning too, must be the reduced immune system thing :(

Hope you get your scan date soon, 10th November feels like a lifetime away at the min but I'm hoping it'll come around quickly!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## akjk

well i have a cold as well my DH gave it to me :s But Exciting thing we told the in-laws tonight!! It was soo funny, i had told his sister earlier in the day but told her not to tell him i told her. And he asked his sister if there was somthing important do you think mom would be mad if i didn't tell her.. she said well yea and i just knew he was going to tell her and he said we are getting a divorce.. lol What a dork but anywho we wen't out to his family's birthday party, so his mom and stepdad were sitting there and his nephew, he said so later do you guys want to come over for supper and they were like WE JUST ATE! and he was like oh well ok then but i was just wondering because theres a bun in the oven.. and his mom was like ya right and his step dad goes well whens it due and i said may he she was like Are you shitting me? lol he goes i don't knwo are we he she was like ARE YOU i was laughing and she said you must be serious. lol so she was like Oh ya we are going to have more babies! b/c we told them we wern't ever having kids lol but it was funny glad to get it out there


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I have a cold too! :( Not fun being sick! Nice story on breaking the news :) we still have in laws to tell, going to do that next weekend at mil's 50th birthday...

Is it just me or have we all gone quiet!? xx


----------



## moggi

I'm here, supposed to be asleep by now as i've got an early start in the morning. I've been a bit quiet as i've been feeling really down, damn hormones. Not feeling too bad today thankfully. Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, had a hectic weekend with the LO's birthday. Hope you have all had nice weekends.

Hope all your colds go away soon, it's crap having the cold anyway but even worse when you can't really take anything for it!!

I still have really bad nausea and I am throwing up daily, sometimes up to 3 or 4 times a day! Just can't wait for this week to pass as I have my scan next week and just want to see that everything is ok!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Waaa! Who gave me their cold? I feel like crap! Just wanted to check in. My next appt is Friday. Hoping for a scan but not sure. He didnt give me one until 8wks last time.


----------



## gypsy1981

Sorry I've not been on for a few days either but this cold has got me feeling ill and I've barely been out of bed all weekend. It's my 30th birthday today and I'm too poorly to go out for the meal that my husband had planned, how pathetic is that?! :(

Wish it would just clear off, doc has given me codeine and linctus cough syrup today to take at night so that I can get some sleep at least.

How is everyone doing? My nausea seems to have subsided over the last few days but my boobs are getting a lot more painful and my stomach is feeling very hard and rounded. I'm 7 weeks on Wednesday, can't believe how quickly time is passing x


----------



## moggi

I hope everyone's soon feeling better. My oh has a stinking cold so its probably only a matter of time before i get it. 

Managed to complete my first day on placement, yay :) they've been great about me being pregnant. Told me no pushing beds, no dealing with aggressive patients etc. Told me theres no problem leaving two hours early for my booking appointment on Thurs. Luckily women's hospital is just over the road from mine so no extra travelling. I'm so used to people causing problems for me its such a shock to be treated nicely lol especially in a work environment. 

Ex husband been winding me up again, said he knows i'm pregnant and im an idiot blah blah, i'm ashamed to say i did completely lose it with him and i also didn't admit i was as its none of his business. I didnt deny it either. He's such a loser, god only knows when all this will end. Ive told him not to contact me again, so far so good lol. Pathetic isnt it? I will not be beaten though xxx


----------



## Elanesse

Sorry to hear you are all full of cold, and happy 30th birthday Nicola! Sorry you aren't feeling up to your bday meal :(

Well morning sickness hit me with a vengence today. Thought I was going to escape it all together but I bent down to tie my shoelace this morning and when I stood up, I had a wave of nausea that made me feel like I was going to do an exorcist impression. Ran to the kitchen sink just in time. Felt really rough all day and got headaches. And really tired too... fell asleep on the sofa for an hour before. Still, im glad ive finally got some 'real' symptoms! Was beginning to think there was something wrong

Love to you all xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Your ex husband sounds like a bit of an ass! Sorry you have to put up with that stress when you're pregnant! If you want my advice you should try not to fight back - I know it's easier said than done as I used to scream at my ex fiancé when he rang harassing me but I found that as soon as I stopped arguing back and ignored his rants he got bored!

Hope you get everything sorted x


----------



## gypsy1981

Elanesse said:


> Sorry to hear you are all full of cold, and happy 30th birthday Nicola! Sorry you aren't feeling up to your bday meal :(
> 
> Well morning sickness hit me with a vengence today. Thought I was going to escape it all together but I bent down to tie my shoelace this morning and when I stood up, I had a wave of nausea that made me feel like I was going to do an exorcist impression. Ran to the kitchen sink just in time. Felt really rough all day and got headaches. And really tired too... fell asleep on the sofa for an hour before. Still, im glad ive finally got some 'real' symptoms! Was beginning to think there was something wrong
> 
> Love to you all xx

Thank you :) I'm starting to feel a bit better now but don't think I'll be going to work tomorrow. Sorry and glad to hear about your symptoms if you know what I mean! As crap as they make us feel, they also make us feel more comfortable that everything is going as it should!


----------



## akjk

yesterday i was exhausted all day! I woke up at 7:30 fell asleep at 9 until 11:30 fell asleep again at 3 til 5 then went to bed at 10 I've never slept this much!!


----------



## meganOUFC

akjk said:


> yesterday i was exhausted all day! I woke up at 7:30 fell asleep at 9 until 11:30 fell asleep again at 3 til 5 then went to bed at 10 I've never slept this much!!

I have never ever felt as tierd as i do right now!! Not with my other kids, NEVER! I an really aching on my back and my pelvis is starting to twinge. I was hoping the 4 year break from having my youngest, i might have been able to dodge SPD, I had it real bad with my youngest. Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse!

Saying that though, this pregnancy feels more like my first............ no sickness, a bit of 'period style cramps' nothing major and big boobs LOL

Hopefully it will stay event free!!!!!

I really hope everyone feels better soon with their colds :hugs: nothing worse! I had a stinking cold when i was in labor with my youngest daughter. The midwife was great though and filled bowls with albos oil and gave me a massage and everything!! hehehehe I was very lucky x


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hi ladies exctied to joing you all :) i have my first blood test and pressure tests 2moro and im booked in with my midwife the following wed!! Im still in major shock but over the moon!!! i pray to god nothing goes wrong xxx

oh away to make a ticker lol

Name: Carrie
Age: 24
Baby #: 1 
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 3 bloody years YYYAAAYYY
Other half's name: Cameron
Other half's age: 32
Ovulation date (if known): Cd 18
Estimate due date (if known): 10th June 2012
What did you do differently this cycle?: instead of stopping dtd once i saw + opk i did it 2 days later :) tip i got from a women and it worked!!!
Have you had any symptoms yet?: REALLY sleepy, sickly sometimes


----------



## dt1234565

Welcome Carrie and congratulations on your very long awaited BFP!!! You sure deserve it! XxxX


----------



## akjk

Had first Dr appt today!!! Got Blood work, and and US! The us was sooo neat! I could see the little heart beating away! Hb 126 so thats pretty good.


----------



## dt1234565

Oh wow!!! Lucky you! Did you get a pic?


----------



## AllyCat330

Name: Allison
Age:24
Baby #:1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 2
Other half's name: Raj
Other half's age:26
Ovulation date (if known): Sept 10th
Estimate due date (if known): June 2, 2012
What did you do differently this cycle?: 
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Sore breasts, TIRED!


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies :hi:

How are you all? Are all your colds getting any better? 

akjk thats brilliant your scan went so well :happydance: you must be so happy to have seen your little one :cloud9:


----------



## akjk

yes i got some pics cant really see what i saw though it was pretty neat!


----------



## moggi

Hiya ladies, just on my break at work. Got my booking appointment at the hospital this afternoon. I know nothing exciting is going to happen but i'm still looking forward to it. Might finally feel more real once i've been. 

Nausea kept me tossing and turning all night. So tired today. Feel like curling up in one of the beds at work lol. Nearly the weekend, yay!

Hope everyones ok :)


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm so tierd too!!:sleep: I was so scare last night, i had 'contractions' all evening. It's the only way i could describe them!! They were as intense as labor contractions seriously!!! I felt like saying wheres the gas and air!!!! But no bleeding????? Really confused, googled it a bit but feeling confused. :wacko:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies. Sorry I havent been on the last few days. I have had the worst cold and suffered through it without taking anything. I know I can take Tylonol products but just didnt want the chemicals in my body with the baby. It was hell, let me tell you! THe worst chest cold I think I have ever had. I still have a pretty bad cough and get worn out quickly, but I am feeling better. I have my next appt tomorrow, looking forward to it. Maybe an early scan? That would be great! Well, I am going to get some breakfast, be back later.


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> I'm so tierd too!!:sleep: I was so scare last night, i had 'contractions' all evening. It's the only way i could describe them!! They were as intense as labor contractions seriously!!! I felt like saying wheres the gas and air!!!! But no bleeding????? Really confused, googled it a bit but feeling confused. :wacko:

That is strange, maybe it was trapped wind??????

STAY AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE! xxx


----------



## moggi

Sitting in the ultrasound dept waiting for a scan. So nervous, told consultant i'd been having some right sided discomfort and shes sent me for a scan to check its in the right position. On my own too as oh at work. Wish me luck!


----------



## meganOUFC

dt1234565 said:


> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tierd too!!:sleep: I was so scare last night, i had 'contractions' all evening. It's the only way i could describe them!! They were as intense as labor contractions seriously!!! I felt like saying wheres the gas and air!!!! But no bleeding????? Really confused, googled it a bit but feeling confused. :wacko:
> 
> That is strange, maybe it was trapped wind??????
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE! xxxClick to expand...

Was defo not trapped wind. I was defo contraction pains. Worse than braxton hicks and as painful as say 5-7cm contractions!
Had none today still abit achey :/
Scan not far away. If they start again tonight I think I will call the doctors.


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> Sitting in the ultrasound dept waiting for a scan. So nervous, told consultant i'd been having some right sided discomfort and shes sent me for a scan to check its in the right position. On my own too as oh at work. Wish me luck!

How'd it go?


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Sitting in the ultrasound dept waiting for a scan. So nervous, told consultant i'd been having some right sided discomfort and shes sent me for a scan to check its in the right position. On my own too as oh at work. Wish me luck!
> 
> How'd it go?Click to expand...

All ok thank god, was getting so worried. Saw its tiny heartbeat and its measuring 9mm approx 7 weeks according to the scan report. Have got a pic but i'm still at the hospital waiting for bloods to be done. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw moggi that's brilliant!! You must be so delighted and relieved. I can't wait for my scan next week!

Megan I definitely think you should call your doctor or maternity unit if you feel that pain again, even just to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Sitting in the ultrasound dept waiting for a scan. So nervous, told consultant i'd been having some right sided discomfort and shes sent me for a scan to check its in the right position. On my own too as oh at work. Wish me luck!
> 
> How'd it go?Click to expand...
> 
> All ok thank god, was getting so worried. Saw its tiny heartbeat and its measuring 9mm approx 7 weeks according to the scan report. Have got a pic but i'm still at the hospital waiting for bloods to be done. XxXClick to expand...

Whoop whoop!!! Looking forward to the piccy!!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Megan if you are worried ring EPAU in the morning honey x x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Moggi - can't wait to see the scan pic! jealous of you all having scans so early and I have to wait a month for mine!!

Brandy - good luck tomorrow!! don't forget to post a pic on here too!!!

Megan, definitely get it checked out if the pain feels like contractions! My stomach has deffo been hurting more this week but I've just been having lots of trapped wind! :blush:

I'm still recovering from bad cold, coughing up my lungs and full of mucous... had a couple days poorly but work has been busy and had to go back in this week, could really do with a couple more sick days as I'm suffering through without taking any medication either! we must be passing germs around on here :shrug::haha:

well i'm starting to feel my bump protruding now.... its not come 'out' but its deffo hardening up! just like the lady in the siggie! :winkwink: xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Don't know if any of you have spotted this in 1st Tri forum but it made me cry and I wanted to share it:

_I loved you from the very start&#8230;_
_You stole my breath, embraced my heart._
_Our life together has just begun,_
_You&#8217;re part of me, my little one._

_As mother with child, each day I knew_
_My mind would be filled with thoughts of you._
_I&#8217;m daydreaming of the things we&#8217;ll share,_
_Like late-night feeds and teddy bears._
_Like first steps and skinned knees,_
_Like bedtime stories and ABC&#8217;s._

_I&#8217;m thinking of things you&#8217;ll want to know,_
_Like how birds fly and flowers grow._
_I&#8217;ve thought of lessons I&#8217;ll need to share,_
_Like standing tall and playing fair._

_When I first see your precious face,_
_I&#8217;ll pray your life be touched with grace._
_I&#8217;ll thank the angels from above,_
_And promise you unending love._

_Each night I&#8217;ll lay you down to sleep,_
_I&#8217;ll gently kiss your head and cheek._
_I&#8217;ll count your little fingers and toes,_
_I&#8217;ll memorize your eyes and nose._

_I will linger at your nursery door,_
_Awed each day that I love you more._
_Through misty eyes, I&#8217;ll dim the light,_
_And whisper, &#8220;I love you&#8221; every night._

_As mother with child our journey&#8217;s begun,_
_My heart&#8217;s yours forever, little one._

_I loved you from the very start&#8230;_
_You stole my breath, embraced my heart. _

I'm getting all emotional at the thought of holding my baby in my arms now :)


----------



## dt1234565

OMG! Tears in my eyes. That is beautiful x x


----------



## moggi

Awww thats so lovely.

Was going to put my scan pic on here to show you but realised my oh has taken it to work with him. Knew i should have taken a pic yesterday. I'll get it on here over the weekend. Hope everyones ok :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Can't wait to see your scan pic, so jealous that I have to wait another 5 weeks for mine :(

It is such a lovely poem, I've read it 3 times now and cried every time x


----------



## moggi

I know i'm really gutted I let him disappear with it before i took a pic! I need a slap though......... Ive been looking at other peoples early scans and thinking mine doesnt look like that. I'm such a numpty, see it with my own eyes and still worrying!!! I've got to wait another 5 weeks till my official scan, its going to seem like a lifetime lol. Was lovely to see it though, longest few seconds of my life when she first started the scan. I spotted it and the operator started making measurements. I had a scan at six weeks with my second daughter after a bleed and remember how visible her heartbeat was. I couldnt see any flicker at all initially yesterday and i'd already prepared myself for her to tell me something was wrong. My heart was sinking terribly when she said this is the baby and can you see the heart flickering. Once she'd pointed it out it was obvious. I could have cried, just wish Mark could have been with me to see it. As for scans looking different i think its to do with different machines isn't it?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!
Gypsy! That poem brought tears to my eyes in First Tri and here again! Lol!

Moggi- I can't wait to see your scan pic!

AFM- Had a great appointment!! My sugar levels have been great! I have also lost 7lbs! Woohoo! This is a good thing because I started out at 303lbs. I am down to 296lbs and he said to let my body lose whatever it needed to. The fact that I am eating very healthy low carb on top of the insulin is making the weight just drop off. Yeah! He also said that I get my first Ultrasound next week on Friday! YES!! I am so excited. He is seeing me once a week for the first tri to monitor the baby to make sure everything is going right and on schedule. I am so thankful to have him as my DR!


----------



## moggi

Thats great news, I certainly haven't lost any weight. I bloated up when af was due as usual and it hasn't gone lol. 

Bet you can't wait for next week to come for your scan can you? :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep! I can't wait! Oh and I have bloat or sure! I LOOK like I am 5mths pregnant, but lost 7lbs from somewhere! Lol! I'll take it though!


----------



## dt1234565

Great news honey sounds like you couldn't ask for better care x

So what are we all up to this weekend?

I'm getting my flu jab today. Bet the kids will make lots of ooo I can't look noises which will be so helpful!!

Then my dd and I are having a Girly night tonight with her aunties and little cousin doing their hair nails and make up xxx


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> Great news honey sounds like you couldn't ask for better care x
> 
> So what are we all up to this weekend?
> 
> I'm getting my flu jab today. Bet the kids will make lots of ooo I can't look noises which will be so helpful!!
> 
> Then my dd and I are having a Girly night tonight with her aunties and little cousin doing their hair nails and make up xxx

Good luck with the jab. 

I'm supposed to be getting on with my assignment for uni, its due in 28th Oct and I really should make a start. As you can see i'm on here instead, not a particularly productive day for me so far lol. 

Spending evening with OH he's cooking for me :wacko: fingers crossed it won't make me feel even sicker lol. To be fair he's quite good in the kitchen :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Girly night sounds fab!! 

Dh & ds went to london today and I've been at the local NCT nearly new sale...and now i've got some free time before collecting them from the train station! Got my feet up at the minute watching some tele! first time I've done that all week!!

xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Can't wait to see these scan pictures! 
Pick your brain time..... has anyone told anyone yet, about being pregnant?
We haven't told a soul and t's sooooo hard to keep stum!


----------



## BrandysBabies

We weren't going to tell anyone until we were in the safe zone, but last weekend we had dinner at my parents house and for some off the wall reason my mother blurts out, "Are you pregnant?" I can't lie to my mom. Lol! So now everyone knows!


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well?

As promised a pic of my tiny bean :happydance:


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Can't wait to see these scan pictures!
> Pick your brain time..... has anyone told anyone yet, about being pregnant?
> We haven't told a soul and t's sooooo hard to keep stum!

I think pretty much everyone knows, i'm so terrible at keeping my mouth shut. I don't have a large family though and only a couple of close friends. With the exception of those who know at work its still less than ten people.

I know there is the whole getting to the safe zone thing, but I don't think you're ever 100% safe until its delivered and if something were to go wrong (god forbid) then I'd really appreciate the support rather than having to go throught it in secret. Having said that though, I wouldn't be making any annoucements on facebook at this stage (not that i'm on there anymore as it started to do my head in lol) Thats just my opinion and its up to the individual/couple when they tell people. I didn't want my ex-husband to find out until futher along due to the hassle I thought I'd receive from him but it turns out since he "guessed" in an argument and I didn't deny it he's left me alone lol :happydance:


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> We weren't going to tell anyone until we were in the safe zone, but last weekend we had dinner at my parents house and for some off the wall reason my mother blurts out, "Are you pregnant?" I can't lie to my mom. Lol! So now everyone knows!

Awwww bless lol. I can't lie to my mom either.


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that is so small, I can't believe that it will grow from that to an actual baby that is big enough to make out in a scan pic in the next 4 weeks :)

We've told pretty much everyone too, we were too excited not to and our family and friends were constantly asking if we were pregnant yet after our miscarriage back in July so there was no way I could lie to them. I'm not making it official on Facebook until I get my 12 week scan though.


----------



## minidancer

Aw moggi gorgeous scan! Makes me so excited for mine on friday :happydance:

Megan we have only told some close friends and some family, we will probably tell more people if all is ok with our scan on Friday. 

How is everyone feeling? Throwing up is a daily occurrence now for me. Anybody else's boobs grown loads? Mine are falling out of the huge bras I wore at the end of my last pregnancy, dread to think how big they will end up this time!! Think I need to go bra shopping!


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> As promised a pic of my tiny bean :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 277282

Love the pic! I think your bean looks quite big! Lol!

Everyone knows about me, I am showing already!!!

Scan at 12.30 tomorrow - I am petrified!!!

X


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> As promised a pic of my tiny bean :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 277282
> 
> 
> Love the pic! I think your bean looks quite big! Lol!
> 
> Everyone knows about me, I am showing already!!!
> 
> Scan at 12.30 tomorrow - I am petrified!!!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Good luck with your scan :) xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Perfect scan pic Moggi!!


----------



## dt1234565

Had my scan!!! All is perfect! Pic is in my siggy x x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yay!!! What a relief hun! I can't wait til Friday! Look at that perfect little bean!


----------



## dt1234565

I know! So proud! Lol! I was crying before I went in I was so scared of bad news. I am just so happy now. X

Roll on Friday! xxxx


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> Had my scan!!! All is perfect! Pic is in my siggy x x

Fab news hun :) Lovely pic xxx


----------



## moggi

Hope everyone is well? I'm quite relieved and happy today, ex-husband finally agreed to sign the divorce papers yay! Might just be remarried before this little one arrives after all :) Not exactly what we'd planned but I know it would mean alot to OH if we were married and i'm not fussed about a big wedding anymore. 

On another note does anyone feel like they are on a go slow at the moment? Lol. Everything i've done today has taken ages. Dinner took about 45mins longer than usual, feeling really pathetic :wacko:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yay!!!! Moggi! That is such huge news! I am so so happy for you!

And yes, on the slow crappy front! lol! I took a nap today cause I was feeling that way and woke up 4 HOURS LATER!!!!!! Wasted my entire day.


----------



## moggi

I'm glad its not just me lol :)


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yay! I am super tired and feel super lazy cause of it but i am listening to my body and resting as much as I can.

Moggi, I cant believe your ex has seen the light! What a relief!!!

You could look into hotel weddings, loads do really cheap packages now as there is so much competition.

xx


----------



## moggi

I know I never thought I'd see the day! 

I like the sound of a hotel package, defo worth looking into thanks :)

I've developed a kind of sometimes niggly, sometimes painful one sided feeling just to the base of my spine. Seems to be radiating round to the front too. Do you think this is some kind of ligament pain. I was just starting to relax and try not to be so paranoid about every little twing now something new! lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

I don't know about in the UK, but in the US they have all kinds of quaint little bed and breakfasts that do wedding packages. They usually run around $500-$700 depending on the package which included everything including meals! We are looking into them for renewing our vows.


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> I know I never thought I'd see the day!
> 
> I like the sound of a hotel package, defo worth looking into thanks :)
> 
> I've developed a kind of sometimes niggly, sometimes painful one sided feeling just to the base of my spine. Seems to be radiating round to the front too. Do you think this is some kind of ligament pain. I was just starting to relax and try not to be so paranoid about every little twing now something new! lol

Look up SPD I had it with my last pregnancy fairly bad ouchy!

Congrats On those pictures!!! Wow! Excited for next Wednesday now :)


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> I know I never thought I'd see the day!
> 
> I like the sound of a hotel package, defo worth looking into thanks :)
> 
> I've developed a kind of sometimes niggly, sometimes painful one sided feeling just to the base of my spine. Seems to be radiating round to the front too. Do you think this is some kind of ligament pain. I was just starting to relax and try not to be so paranoid about every little twing now something new! lol
> 
> Look up SPD I had it with my last pregnancy fairly bad ouchy!
> 
> Congrats On those pictures!!! Wow! Excited for next Wednesday now :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, seems to have eased off today. Back at work today and busy busy so havent got time to dwell on every little ache or twinge now lol. Probably a good thing :)


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

Woohoo Moggi that is fab news!! :happydance: You can finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy without worrying about him! Plus a lovely wedding to think about and plan, you could have a beautiful winter wedding! Hope your back is better too.

dt123456 what a lovely scan pic :happydance:

I am with you on the tired front, this last week has been awful, by 8pm I am shattered and have stinging eyes :sleep:

Got my scan tomorrow morning, I am soooo nervous, but excited too. Glad its first thing in the morning or I would feel the day dragging in!

xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ooo! Minidancer! I have mine tomorrow as well! I am so nervous and excited all at the same time! I am go to ask if I can have another one in 2wks. Last time he had me wait a month before the next scan and that is when I lost the baby. I would rather know what is going on then sitting around until 12wks not knowing. My boobs are KILLING me, so that's a good sign!


----------



## minidancer

BrandysBabies said:


> Ooo! Minidancer! I have mine tomorrow as well! I am so nervous and excited all at the same time! I am go to ask if I can have another one in 2wks. Last time he had me wait a month before the next scan and that is when I lost the baby. I would rather know what is going on then sitting around until 12wks not knowing. My boobs are KILLING me, so that's a good sign!

Sorry about your loss :hugs: Yes I would definately ask for another one for in 2 weeks, just to put your mind at rest as you will just worry having to wait all that time again. Yes that is a good sign, mine have only just started getting a bit sore this last week. Any sickness? I have been really rough today, been sick a few times and have a really sore head, just want it to be bedtime :sleep:


----------



## minidancer

Off for my scan in a wee while, sooooo nervous!! Will update when I get back x


----------



## minidancer

Back from my scan, everything was fine and my dating was correct so due 16th May :cloud9: Have my booking in appointment in a couple of weeks and then I have another scan at 12+6 to check everything is still ok.
Here is mini minidancer


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yay!!! Look at that little bean! I am so happy for you! I leave for mine in about an hour. Eeek!


----------



## minidancer

Thanks brandy! I am so relieved everything was fine. Good luck for your scan and hurry back to post a pic of your little beany xx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Back from my scan, everything was fine and my dating was correct so due 16th May :cloud9: Have my booking in appointment in a couple of weeks and then I have another scan at 12+6 to check everything is still ok.
> Here is mini minidancer
> 
> View attachment 279966

Awwww so glad everything went well. Cute pic :)

Had my 12 wk scan come through for 10th Nov, day after my bday. Can't wait, just want that reassurance everythings still ok x


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Oh yay!!! Look at that little bean! I am so happy for you! I leave for mine in about an hour. Eeek!

Good luck :)


----------



## minidancer

Thanks moggi :flower:

Isn't it funny that even though we have seen baby in scan and heartbeat we still worry and count down the days til our next scan! Aw what a lovely belated birthday present for you :happydance: My scan is on the 10th of nov too, we can count the days together ha ha xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Had my first scan!! So far, so good! Bean is measuring right on target and it's heartbeat was 171bpm. My OB is very optimistic! I have no infections or anything, so as long as I keep keeping my blood sugar under control he doesnt forsee there being any complications. I have another appt for 2wks from now for another scan since that is the period of time where we had the loss last time. And then after that I will no longer see this OB. He is referring me to the high risk specialist at this point and he said I will get so many scans during this PG that I will be sick of them! Lol! Anyway, here's my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## minidancer

Aw brandy that is fab!! Gorgeous scan pic and brilliant that you will get another one in 2 weeks! Lucky you to have scans all the way through :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Thanks moggi :flower:
> 
> Isn't it funny that even though we have seen baby in scan and heartbeat we still worry and count down the days til our next scan! Aw what a lovely belated birthday present for you :happydance: My scan is on the 10th of nov too, we can count the days together ha ha xx

Mine is on 10th November too, although for me it will be my first one. How did you all manage to get early scans? I'm jealous :)


----------



## dt1234565

LOvely scans ladies all looking good for us so far. Keeping everything crossed for us all x

I won't get one till 12/13 weeks now and hate not knowing if baby will make it that far and I might not know till that point. Fingers crossed we all have sticky beanies x x


----------



## minidancer

gypsy1981 said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks moggi :flower:
> 
> Isn't it funny that even though we have seen baby in scan and heartbeat we still worry and count down the days til our next scan! Aw what a lovely belated birthday present for you :happydance: My scan is on the 10th of nov too, we can count the days together ha ha xx
> 
> Mine is on 10th November too, although for me it will be my first one. How did you all manage to get early scans? I'm jealous :)Click to expand...

Ooh how exciting we will have lots of gorgeous scan pics posts here that day :happydance: I got an early scan because I would need to go to a hospital 2 hours drive from here for the nt (downs syndrome screening) scan. So the local maternity unit does a scan at 9 weeks to make sure baby is in right place with heartbeat. Then if you want the ntscan it gives enough time to get it booked at the hospital between 11 and 13 weeks. I'm not getting it done but the local unit will scan me again at nearly 13 weeks just to check everything is still ok.


----------



## minidancer

dt1234565 said:


> LOvely scans ladies all looking good for us so far. Keeping everything crossed for us all x
> 
> I won't get one till 12/13 weeks now and hate not knowing if baby will make it that far and I might not know till that point. Fingers crossed we all have sticky beanies x x


Im keeping everything crossed for us all too. Will the not scan you earlier since you have had miscarriages before? :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

I don't know I haven't even got a midwife appt yet! They said I should get an appoint through the post by the end of next week.

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw I wish I had some reassurance before then that everything is progressing as it should. Although judging by how exhausted I am and the amount of blue veins showing all over my body for the last few days, something is definitely progressing :) so happy that everyone's scans seem to be going well, it seems that this is a lucky thread!


----------



## minidancer

Maybe once you see your midwife she will be able to arrange another scan for you soon, I hope that's the case so that you aren't worrying until week 12/13 :hugs:

Im sure everything is fine gypsy, I know it's so hard not to worry until you get your scan. Hopefully the time will pass quickly. The tiredness and veins are a good sign though so im sure you have nothing to worry about.

My sickness seems to be getting worse, made an amazing home made curry on the slow cooker for dinner last night and i was so unbelievably sick after it, what a bloody waste of lovely curry!! :nope:


----------



## gypsy1981

I saw my midwife at 6 weeks and she said I'd only get the 12 and 20 week scans. Oh well only another 3 weeks 5 days to go! 

Ha, yeah I know what you mean about the sickness. We went out for tea last night and I got my favourite ever dish and then proceeded to feel ill for the rest of the night. It can be a bit depressing sometimes but it's only for another few weeks hopefully x


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Mine is on 10th November too, although for me it will be my first one. How did you all manage to get early scans? I'm jealous :)

Can't believe so many of us have got them all on the tenth lol :happydance:

I had an early scan as my consultant wanted to rule out an ectopic otherwise I wouldn't have had one yet either.


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Had my first scan!! So far, so good! Bean is measuring right on target and it's heartbeat was 171bpm. My OB is very optimistic! I have no infections or anything, so as long as I keep keeping my blood sugar under control he doesnt forsee there being any complications. I have another appt for 2wks from now for another scan since that is the period of time where we had the loss last time. And then after that I will no longer see this OB. He is referring me to the high risk specialist at this point and he said I will get so many scans during this PG that I will be sick of them! Lol! Anyway, here's my little bean!

Fabulous news :hug:

I've received a letter this morning from the hospital saying the bloods they did at my last appointment revealed my Thyroxine dose needs to be increased again! Its all a bit scary as low levels can increase chances of miscarriage, pre-term labour and low IQ in the baby :dohh: Hopefully they've increased my dose early enough and everything will be fine. Just a bit concerned I was too low at 7 wks although she did say at the time thats why they saw me so early. They're going to be testing my levels every 4wks up to 20wks then again at 28 and 34wks.


----------



## dt1234565

Where is everyone on this thread? It's so quiet here!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm here. Just hanging back trying to relax this week. This is the week that they say the baby never made it past last time so I am a little touchy this week. It also doesnt help that I had a horrible dream aout MC last night. Can't seem to shake it.

However on a good note, we had dinnerr with my parents last night and we all sat around for a long time throwing around baby names. It was a lot of fun. I am so happy that everyone is so excited about another little one! Hope it turns out well.........


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ack!! I am so excited!!!!! Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri!


----------



## dt1234565

Hey Leanne good to hear from you!!! At least you have your appt I haven't got one yet!!!! Boo!!!

Next week is my loss week I just can't wait to get past 13 weeks I will feel so much better then!!!!!

$75!!!! blinking eck I wish we could get on that cheap!!!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

I'm still here too.

Moggi, i'm sure they have increased your dose early enough, if they hadn't and they were worried they would have had you in to check on baby. It is good that they are monitoring you so closely, that way they should be able to keep control of your levels.

Leanne nice to see you back, hope your sickness eases up soon it's not nice!! Hope all went well at your booking in, did you get a scan date?

DT and Brandy I hope the next few weeks pass quickly so that your worries lessen :flower: Brandy wow thats an amazing price and not long until you can find out what your having :cloud9:

I just want us all to be 13 weeks now, feel like the time is dragging!! I think once we are all past 13 weeks the time will pass really quickly especially with Christmas. We will all have our 20 week scans to look forward to just before and after new year too :happydance:

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

minidancer said:


> I just want us all to be 13 weeks now, feel like the time is dragging!! I think once we are all past 13 weeks the time will pass really quickly especially with Christmas. We will all have our 20 week scans to look forward to just before and after new year too :happydance:
> 
> xxx


Love that comment! Very positive attitude!!! 20 week scam in January never even crossed my mind!!! That seems so close! Closer than 13 weeks for some odd reason!!! Lol!!! 

l finally have my appointments through!

Midwife. 1 Nov. 9+4
High Risk Consultant 9 Nov. 10+5
NT & dating scan. 24 Nov. 12+6

Hopefully midwife can book me a scan when I see her too. But it's lovely to have the appointments at long last! 

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo Debbie, that's great you finally have dates through!! I know what you mean about January seeming closer, i'm sure it will be here before we know it :happydance:

Glad your appoinment went well Leanne. I wouldn't worry about the injections, they definately wouldn't give you anything that could harm you or the baby, they would only give you injections if that was the best thing for you both :flower: Exciting you have your scan date too :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks girls x

Yes I will definitely get a 4d scan. I have had one with all my kids but usually about 28 weeks as it's something to look forward to when there are no more routine scans left and you see there little face then!!!!

xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

That scan sounds really exciting, but i think i would wait until later on too if i had it.

Well i finally had my dating scan today............ 7 weeks and 6 days :) Really couldn't see alot, but i saw a little heart beating :cry: and it looked like a bean hahahahahahaha so my due date is now 1st june :)
So i was 2 weeks out! not bad really, 2 weeks to get pregnant from having the implant removed!! :thumbup: Next scan is for 11-13 scan then the 20 weeks.
My midwife booking in appointment is november 2nd, really excited. 

Better so sort out my signatures ;) xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Glad everyones ok :hugs:

I definitely want a 4D scan as they didn't exist last time I was pregnant, how embaressing lol. 

Midwife appointment tomorrow, she's coming to the house. That means I better get some housework done lol :dohh:


----------



## dt1234565

Yay Megan! Great news! Looks like our appointments will be neck and neck!!!

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi, I'm still here too! had my booking in scan today and it went well, midwife was really nice and I was able to sneak away from work without anyone asking questions too! Scan on Nov 15th! 
I plan on having a private gender scan just before christmas, had one last time and it was on special for 40 quid, and that included listening to babys hb too. I want to know gender before the after christmas sales lol ;) x


----------



## BrandysBabies

mrsbeanbump said:


> I want to know gender before the after christmas sales lol ;) x

Oh!! Brilliant!!!! I hadn't even thought about that!! Woohoo!!! Now I am REALLY excited!!


----------



## dt1234565

mrsbeanbump said:


> Hi, I'm still here too! had my booking in scan today and it went well, midwife was really nice and I was able to sneak away from work without anyone asking questions too! Scan on Nov 15th!
> I plan on having a private gender scan just before christmas, had one last time and it was on special for 40 quid, and that included listening to babys hb too. I want to know gender before the after christmas sales lol ;) x

£40!!!! What company did that? Bargain !


----------



## gypsy1981

Oooh I would definitely get one for £40! Not sure I would pay the £99 that they all seem to be charging at the minute but £40 is more than worth it!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Full price £55 I've just looked on their website, its just a local company (not one of the big corporations), but they have special offers every month so I'm just hoping they'll want to make loads of money in December and will have some sort of special on!!! (if not I will probably still get one done at £55!) x


----------



## dt1234565

Blinkin ekk that's not fair! Lucky lady!

I may ask at the hospital if they do it privately they may be cheaper if they do do it x


----------



## moggi

I've found a local one to me. Packages start from £79 for 10 min dvd and 3 b&w pics and sexing. If you want the colour pics its £129 for 15 min dvd, cd rom of 20-35 pics and 6 colour prints. Not sure what to do. Think I'll carry on having a look around see if I can find any cheaper :)

BTW: Anyone else having horrific nightmares at the moment?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Good morning ladies,

I had a bit of a scary night last night. Don't worry, no bleeding or anything. But I had an insane blood sugar fluctuation for no reason! It went up to 220!! So I took some insulin. Then an hour later I started shaking and felt really dizzy. Checked it again and it had dropped to 54?!? No clue!! I ate 3 cookies and little package of crackers. I just hope and pray that one fluctuation like that didn't do damage to the baby. My next ultrasound isnt until next Friday.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Hope you are ok brandy, I'm sure one fluctuation won't have harmed your little baby. If you are worried can you phone your doctor for advice?

Leanne we found out what we were having last time, im too impatient to wait ha ha. It was good because it meant we could get organised. My sister had given us loads of things from my niece like a pink bouncer chair so it meant we didn't have to go and buy a different one after baby arrived. We will find out this time too even tho hubby doesn't want to, I'll manage to persuade him ha ha xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I would love to be able to wait and have the big surprise at the end but 20 weeks of not knowing is enough for me :haha: I'm sure this one is a boy, I knew I was having a girl last time. Everyone thought it would be a boy and I was the only one that said girl, I just knew!! Have you any inklings what your having?

Aw what a gorgeous first buy! That is so cute!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Oh dear I don't know! I'd love another girl and sometimes think it's a girl then I think boy but I wonder if I really think boy or just trying to think boy so i don't mind if it's not a girl!!! How confused do I sound! Lol!

Whatever it is I have no say and it will be a great addition to our family whatever the sex.

Please be be a girl though! Lol!


----------



## minidancer

Leanne yes I am totally different this time. With my little girl I felt great, was only a wee bit nauseous in the evenings and was only sick about 3 or 4 times. This time I feel awful all the time and can barely keep any food down so I'm hungry all the time. Being sick at least twice a day. I'll be totally shocked if it turns out to a girl, I really don't mind either way, a boy would be nice to have one of each but a girl would be lovely too as they would be hopefully be close growing up. Ooh I wonder if your instinct is right about having a boy! I can't wait to see what we all have whether it be at 16-20 weeks or after babies arrive. 

Aw Debbie if you have a girl will that mean you have 2 of each? Will you find out at 20 weeks? Do you feel any different this time?


----------



## moggi

I'm definitely going to find out. Went through my last two convinced they were boys and they were girls. Back then my hospital wouldnt tell you either. Felt fine with them too but feel so ill with this one. Could just be that this one has a different father. I'm secretly hoping for a boy this time but just have to wait and see :)


----------



## dt1234565

minidancer said:


> Leanne yes I am totally different this time. With my little girl I felt great, was only a wee bit nauseous in the evenings and was only sick about 3 or 4 times. This time I feel awful all the time and can barely keep any food down so I'm hungry all the time. Being sick at least twice a day. I'll be totally shocked if it turns out to a girl, I really don't mind either way, a boy would be nice to have one of each but a girl would be lovely too as they would be hopefully be close growing up. Ooh I wonder if your instinct is right about having a boy! I can't wait to see what we all have whether it be at 16-20 weeks or after babies arrive.
> 
> Aw Debbie if you have a girl will that mean you have 2 of each? Will you find out at 20 weeks? Do you feel any different this time?

I didn't feel any different but I definitely had a smaller neater bump with the boys with Taya I was much bigger and had no waist the boys were definitely more out front and Taya was all over!!!

X


----------



## meganOUFC

that gender predictor moggi..... i just went on it and put in the details for my previous kids and it predicted them ALL correct! It predicts me a boy........... and we WILL be finding out :) It's cheaper hehehehe

Just trying to work out when my scan will be 'ish


----------



## dt1234565

It wrong every time for me lol!!!!


----------



## minidancer

The predictor was right for my little girl and says boy this time. I can't wait to find out if it's right!


----------



## meganOUFC

Knowing my
Luck. I'll have another girl, although that is fine with me, I'm not too sure my OH will be too impressed. But I really would be fine with it but secretly hoping got a boy :) x


----------



## minidancer

Will you find our what you are having Megan?

How are you all?

Had my booking appointment and my flu jag today. All went fine, midwife will book my 20 week detailed scan so should get a date through soon :happydance: Can't wait for my 12 week scan now then I will relax more!


----------



## dt1234565

I think we will all relax after the 12 week scan.

I keep wondering if I am still preggo boobs and tiredness say I am but bloat seems to be going down and I just doubt it everday no reason for it except for past history but god please hurry up next scan!!!!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

I know what you mean Debbie, I sometimes forget im pregnant as I feel fine, then remember when I try and eat something and it comes straight back up! The 1st 12 weeks of pregnancy must be the longest 12 weeks of a woman's life!! 

Got my appointment through today already for my 20 week scan, it's the 28th December, so a lovely belated Xmas present to see baby again and hopefully find out what we are having :cloud9:


----------



## gypsy1981

dt1234565 said:


> I think we will all relax after the 12 week scan.
> 
> I keep wondering if I am still preggo boobs and tiredness say I am but bloat seems to be going down and I just doubt it everday no reason for it except for past history but god please hurry up next scan!!!!
> 
> xxx

Thank God I'm not the only one, my bloat seems to have gone down massively over the last couple of days and I was starting to worry. My boobs are still killing though and I still get tired pretty easily - although not as tired as I was up to 8.5 weeks, it seemed to taper off after that. I wish I knew my baby was alive and well, I keep having nightmares about going for my scan and being told that it stopped developing at week 5.


----------



## minidancer

gypsy1981 said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> I think we will all relax after the 12 week scan.
> 
> I keep wondering if I am still preggo boobs and tiredness say I am but bloat seems to be going down and I just doubt it everday no reason for it except for past history but god please hurry up next scan!!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thank God I'm not the only one, my bloat seems to have gone down massively over the last couple of days and I was starting to worry. My boobs are still killing though and I still get tired pretty easily - although not as tired as I was up to 8.5 weeks, it seemed to taper off after that. I wish I knew my baby was alive and well, I keep having nightmares about going for my scan and being told that it stopped developing at week 5.Click to expand...

Aw hun i'm sure you have nothing to worry about :hugs: The placenta takes over production of hormones from 9 to 14 weeks, usually fully by 12 weeks, so it means there are less hormones flying round your body giving you all the symptoms you used to have. I am sure this is why your bloat has gone down since you are 10 weeks so the placenta will be well on its way to taking over.

I have terrible dreams too, always that I start bleeding, but I never seem to reach the part where they do a scan to check, they are so horrible and scary :nope: I think it is just another strange pregnancy symtom that loads of people seem to get :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah I've had the bleeding dream a few times too. It takes me a while when I wake up to realise that it was just a dream and I'm still pregnant. God I wish this first trimester was over, 2 weeks to go til my scan.


----------



## minidancer

The dreams are so awful, they don't help at all when we are already worried! Hopefully these last couple of weeks will pass quick, make sure you have lots planned to keep your mind off it. I have a busy couple of weeks ahead so hopefully the time will fly by


----------



## dt1234565

Thank god we are all feeling the same!

And i have no ms but the thought of eating is yuk. I am ok in the day but ALL dinner stuff makes me feel sick I am definitely forcing it down and eating a much smaller meal.

xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I had my 9wk appt today(actually 9+3)! We made it past dreaded week 8!!!! Everything is great!! We saw our bean again! And guess what?! He did the scan external this time and we still saw the baby!! I was very suprised at that because I am a fairly big girl, so to see its little heart beating with an external at 9wks was very impressive! It was very fuzzy, so I don't have a pic, but we saw its little heart just fluttering away. Still measuring right on track! I am so very relieved!! Next appt is with my high risk specialist on Nov. 9th and hopefully another scan! Lol!


----------



## meganOUFC

Congratualtions!!! that is wonderful :) yipeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## moggi

Thats fab news, bet your so relieved :) xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Yah Brandy that is brilliant :happydance: and not long to wait for your next scan, so happy for you hun.

Ha ha Leanne, I know I think there are better fruits than a prune!! Never mind you are only a prune for a few more days and then you will be a lime :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I'm a lime tomorrow, yay! Lol x


----------



## dt1234565

Nice one Brandy! We don't get scans except at specific scan appointments here in the uk you are lucky!

What a shame 2 weeks of crap fruit! I wanted a grape and not an olive and all I can see in front of me is a prune! Lol!

xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

All i can imagine now is some ladies walking around with a prune!!! LOL


----------



## meganOUFC

dt1234565 i have just realized we must have the same due date? June 1st


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> dt1234565 i have just realized we must have the same due date? June 1st

We sure do! And both on number 4! Were your babies on time?

Mine were 2 days 3 days and 4 days late in order so may go 5 days this time!!!

xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

My first, Connor was 10 days early, then Chloe was 12 days late and Katie was 2 days late :)
So all late or early , never on time!!! LOL


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea! 10 wks today!! I have a really good feeling about this baby! Stick baby stick!


----------



## meganOUFC

BrandysBabies said:


> Yea! 10 wks today!! I have a really good feeling about this baby! Stick baby stick!

sending lot's of 'sticky' wishes :D :D xx


----------



## dt1234565

You can never predict with babies!

10 weeks! Yay! Prunes! Boo! They look like pooh!


Just got back from midwife and looks like I will have almost no chance of another home birth and will be consultant rather than midwife led due to being over 40, having a large baby having a ventouse delivery and having 3 miscarriages. Bit gutted but we will see what hospital says next week!

Midwife appointment was good though. I love those women and the job they do!

xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

they are very special aren't they :) My MW appointment is tomorrow at 4pm............... excited.com :D


----------



## BrandysBabies

Getting my doppler this evening! Cant wait to see if I can hear baby! I swear I am already feeling it move!


----------



## dt1234565

I feel like that sometimes Brandy but how can that be possible? Lol!

I hope your Doppler works I have never had one I always think I'll just worry even more!!!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo for 10 weeks Brandy :happydance: Let us know how you get on with your doppler. I am the same I am sure I have been feeling movement too :thumbup:

Megan hope your midwife appointment goes well tomorrow :thumbup:

Debbie, maybe as your pregnancy progresses you might be given the option of a home birth if everything is looking ok. I started off last time as midwife led but was changed to consultant led at 34 weeks as I was measuring really big. They initially said I would have to be consultant led this time as I was predicted a big baby and ended up with forceps delivery in theatre last time. I said to midwife I didn't think it was necessary to start seeing the consultant unless I was measuring big again this time and she agreed. Were you measuring big with your last baby? xxx


----------



## dt1234565

No Sonny was 8 2. Taya was 9 3. I think it's mainly the 3 losses but fingers crossed they will let me go back to midwife led maybe after 24 weeks x x


----------



## gypsy1981

Yay 11 weeks today, one more week til my first scan and til I'm in the safety zone! :)

Can't wait for my scan now, time seems to have slowed down over the last few weeks.

Can I ask those of you who have been pregnant before, has anyone heard anything about a £200 grant that you get from the government to buy maternity clothes with? My SIL has 3 kids and mentioned it to me at the weekend. I presumed it would just be for people on benefits but she said that any pregnant woman is entitled to it.


----------



## dt1234565

Yes there was something with Sonny but with all the cuts am not sure if it exists anymore. It's actually a healthy eating grant but you can spend it on what you like! 

And I agree, I said to DH the other day this has been a looooooong 9 weeks and we both agreed it seemed a very very very long time!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Debbie hopefully you will get changed over to midwife led and you are able to have your home birth :thumbup:

Woohoo for 11 weeks gypsy :happydance: and not too much longer to wait for scan :happydance: The grant you are talking about was the health in pregnancy grant, it was for £190. They have stopped doing it from January this year-booooo!!! I got it last time, but it was announced when I was pregnant that they were stopping it.

Just remembered yesterday was 'bump' day, here is mine 1st one is from 5 weeks and the 2nd is 11 weeks for comparison


----------



## moggi

I completely forgot about bump day lol. I'll have to dig out the camera and take one, i'm all bloat though really. There is a stubborn bit at the bottom that I can't suck in anymore :wacko:

Fab bump Suze :)

Hope everyones ok? xxx


----------



## minidancer

moggi said:


> I completely forgot about bump day lol. I'll have to dig out the camera and take one, i'm all bloat though really. There is a stubborn bit at the bottom that I can't suck in anymore :wacko:
> 
> Fab bump Suze :)
> 
> Hope everyones ok? xxx

Aw thanks :flower:

Hurry up and dig out your camera, can't wait to see everyone elses xx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh dear I forgot as well! 

You can see bloat 5 weeks then bump 11 weeks for sure on your piccy!


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw boo, that's just typical that it would be stopped before I have my first child :(

I'm giving bump pics a miss for now, think I'll wait til it's more defined as its making me quite self conscious at the minute. I look like I've got a beer belly :)

Yours looks great though, definite growth from the first pic x


----------



## moggi

Ok I'm being brave!! lol

Taken this morning, you'll have to excuse the mess it was taken in eldest daughters bedroom :wacko:

Mostly bloat/fat but something going on low down that wasn't there before :winkwink:


----------



## minidancer

You def have a wee bump starting there moggi :happydance: you look fab :thumbup: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Gypsy, make sure you take some photos of your bump for yourself, you will be amazed looking back at them when you are further along xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Heres my 10 week bump pic, Big huh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2042.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Thats great Debbie, starting to feel really small now, think i've got bump envy pmsl. I didn't show much with my previous 2 though. Would like a bump at some point though lol :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi all, sorry I've been awol... and come back to all these lovely bump pics!! I'll have to take one with my phone and try to upload it! Its just been a bit of a whirlwind the last couple weeks and I've been so tired I've not been signing online when I get home from work at all! bed and asleep by 830/9pm!! 

how is everyone getting on? I have to eat every 3 hours or so or I feel quite ill!! part of me wishes I was ill instead of being nauseous if I didn't eat but hoping it goes away soon!! I just feel like I've been eating LOADS lately and I'm trying not to eat for 2 this time!! but to just eat healthy...but it makes it hard when i'm read to be ill because I haven't eaten! o well!! Can't believe scan day is right around the corner!! 11 days! 

xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Wow your little break in the lakes sounds loverly!!!!

I thought the Angel sounds was a really good one? Sounds like a bargain too! I've never used one think I'd just get even more paranoid!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
> My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????

I know what you mean, mine almost constantly feel a bit wet, not dripping or anything just not dry if that makes sense :wacko: lol. My OH wont go near them, he thinks they're incendiary devices or something ready to go off at any moment lol.


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
> My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????
> 
> I know what you mean, mine almost constantly feel a bit wet, not dripping or anything just not dry if that makes sense :wacko: lol. My OH wont go near them, he thinks they're incendiary devices or something ready to go off at any moment lol.Click to expand...

exactley that!!
I went through alot of breast pads before i had even had katie ( my last pregnancy before this) i think the re-useable ones are the way to go, and when i had had her i used the breast shells


----------



## gypsy1981

meganOUFC said:


> Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
> My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????

Lol, I'm going to freak out massively when that happens to me :) this might be a stupid question so please excuse my ignorance but I'm new at this.... Where does it actually come out of? Does it come from the actual nipple or from the areola? Sorry I know I sound really dumb but it's just not something I've ever thought about before :blush:


----------



## meganOUFC

gypsy1981 said:


> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
> My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????
> 
> Lol, I'm going to freak out massively when that happens to me :) this might be a stupid question so please excuse my ignorance but I'm new at this.... Where does it actually come out of? Does it come from the actual nipple or from the areola? Sorry I know I sound really dumb but it's just not something I've ever thought about before :blush:Click to expand...

It comes from the nipple its self. Now it was just a minor seep but so shocked so early on!!! It is very strange!

By the time i was about 30 weeks with my last daughter, if i gave my boobs a squeeze it would shoot out across the room :haha:

I think i am just a good producer of milk........ with all 3 of mine i have fed them myself as well as donating serplous milk to the special care unit at my local hospital.


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god! This mOrning I had a leak from
> My boobs!!!!!!! Maybe because I've been here before and it knows what to do even earlier now?????
> 
> I know what you mean, mine almost constantly feel a bit wet, not dripping or anything just not dry if that makes sense :wacko: lol. My OH wont go near them, he thinks they're incendiary devices or something ready to go off at any moment lol.Click to expand...
> 
> exactley that!!
> I went through alot of breast pads before i had even had katie ( my last pregnancy before this) i think the re-useable ones are the way to go, and when i had had her i used the breast shellsClick to expand...

Yes, i'm thinking I might have to invest in some a whole lot sooner than I ever thought I'd have to!


----------



## meganOUFC

oh i just done another of those gender prediction tests on a different website
https://www.babygendertool.com/babygender/baby-gender-test.aspx
it came up boy again........... :)


----------



## dt1234565

Came up boy for me too hope its wrong lol! A boys fine but pink would be so nice!

xxx


----------



## moggi

It came up as girl for me but when i put in my previous daughters details it told me they should have both been boys lol. Just going to have to wait and see.................


----------



## dt1234565

Came up boy for me too hope its wrong lol! A boys fine but pink would be so nice!

xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

It came up boy for me too but I'm convinced it's a girl. If it's a boy he's going to be born very confused as everyone refers to it as girl and calls it 'she' or 'her' when they're talking about the future :)


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> Was anyone trying to time their BD'ing so they got boy/girl? We only had sex twice this cycle, on the 31st August and 1st September as I ovulated on the 2nd September, so I think the boy spermies probably have a better chance!

I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated but thought it was on the saturday, only did it a couple of times unprotected and that was the following morning and a couple of days later. I was convinced we'd missed our chance that month! Makes me think boy too because if I did ovulate on the sat they'd have to be quick to get there wouldn't they?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Elanesse said:


> Was anyone trying to time their BD'ing so they got boy/girl? We only had sex twice this cycle, on the 31st August and 1st September as I ovulated on the 2nd September, so I think the boy spermies probably have a better chance!

No idea but we dtd on cd11 only (Dh's birthday lol)

Fx but it's probably not true anyway!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Just off to bed but thought I'd share this with you before I go lol. I am really craving christmas cake with marzipan and royal icing the really rich heavy fruit cake type is what I want. I usually avoid it at all costs as I really don't like it but its all I can think about tonight! I want it so much I can taste it!! LOL


----------



## gypsy1981

Oooh icing! I'm not a fan of Christmas cake but I love the icing and marzipan. 

It's scan week!!!!! 3 more days til I get to meet my baby for the first time, yayyyyy :)


----------



## meganOUFC

gypsy1981 said:


> Oooh icing! I'm not a fan of Christmas cake but I love the icing and marzipan.
> 
> It's scan week!!!!! 3 more days til I get to meet my baby for the first time, yayyyyy :)

Wooooooooooohoooooooo how exciting :)
My next scan is November 23rd. Really looking forward to it!!!!
Is it your 12 week scan?? X


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> Just off to bed but thought I'd share this with you before I go lol. I am really craving christmas cake with marzipan and royal icing the really rich heavy fruit cake type is what I want. I usually avoid it at all costs as I really don't like it but its all I can think about tonight! I want it so much I can taste it!! LOL

Yea I don't like it but I tasted some in M&S the other day and it was lush and half price so I bought one! Lol!

My scan is Nov 24th

XxxxX


----------



## gypsy1981

meganOUFC said:


> gypsy1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh icing! I'm not a fan of Christmas cake but I love the icing and marzipan.
> 
> It's scan week!!!!! 3 more days til I get to meet my baby for the first time, yayyyyy :)
> 
> Wooooooooooohoooooooo how exciting :)
> My next scan is November 23rd. Really looking forward to it!!!!
> Is it your 12 week scan?? XClick to expand...

Yeah it's my 12 week scan, hoping and praying that everything is ok with little bump! It's at 8:30 in the morning and we've booked the whole day off so we can go show the grandparents and go for some lunch afterwards, I'm so excited :)

Hope 23rd November comes around quickly for you, I've known for just over a month about my scan date and it's been the longest month ever!


----------



## meganOUFC

Darn. Doctors just called. Another infection in my water :/ 
How is everyone today? X


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Darn. Doctors just called. Another infection in my water :/
> How is everyone today? X

Awwwww no, hope it gets cleared up soon!

I'm good thanks looking forward to Wednesday (my b'day) and Thursday (my 12 wk scan yay!). Still feeling so sick, was hoping it'd be wearing off by now. I don't think i'm feeling quite so exhausted though so thats a blessing :) 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## meganOUFC

just noticed you are now a plum :) this week will go so slow you know :) Can't wait to see the pictures, they are so much better than the dating scans, so much more to see :) 
.......... i still have 2 weeks and 2 days to wait! but i have a silly appointment time; 3:30pm so i have to try and arrange school pick up etc NIGHTMARE! :dohh:

and i still 'feel' sick ALOT! i'd feel happier just being sick feeling it is worse


----------



## moggi

Yeah i'm a plum lol, doesnt seem five mins since i was an apple pip! I know what you mean about feeling sick. Sometimes i wish i'd just be sick and be done with it! I even dry heave, its horrible. Anyway off to bed, early start again tomorrow. Night night xxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## meganOUFC

It is really exciting isn't it? I wonder if any of us will have our babies on the same day? Hahahaha that would be great! My daughters birthday is may 27th so that's always a possibility too :) :)
So who has scans this week or next?


----------



## dt1234565

The week after for me :(((. I will be 12+6 could it take any longer!!! Lol!

xx


----------



## moggi

Mine is Thursday, 12.10 :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Mine is Thursday too at 8:30am, one more day to get through!


----------



## minidancer

I'm another for Thursday :happydance: mine is at 9.30am, can't wait!! 

Got a rather lovely call from my midwife today, she asked if I would be willing to have an extra scan mid December as one of the midwives is getting trained in scans and they need someone she can scan!! It will last longer than a normal scan as she is getting trained, I am sooo delighted I will get to see baby again between my 12 week scan and my 20 week scan!! I LOVE my midwives :cloud9:

How are you all, has your water infection cleared Megan? They are horrible things!! Hope everyone that feels sick feels better soon, I have finally stopped throwing up and can now eat dinner again-woohoo :happydance:


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh wow!! great news!!!! I have been told i will have to have a scan of my cervix at around 24 weeks as i had laser surgery to remove pre-cancerous cells around 5 1/2 years ago. so I dont know if i will see the baby too! that would be great!!!

I have now been told i have to go under consultant care as i am high risk??? my BMI is over 30 (its 30.1!!) the laser surgery, because it is my 4th and because chloe was small for dates as well as breach so i had to have an ECV.
PITA really but oh well :)

Feeling 'bloated; today but really solid bloated............ if you know what i mean :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Yeah! I am a Lime!! I have my first high risk specialist appt tomorrow. Hoping they scan me! Still have extreme nausea in the car, very sore boobs, and I swear I can feel that lime moving around in there! Plus no signs of spotting or anything, so praying this one is here to stay. I just want to make it through the next couple of weeks and then I can relax.


----------



## minidancer

Megan hopefully you will get to see baby again when you have your extra scan. Do you have to start seeing your consultant straight away or later in your pregnancy?

Woohoo for turning lime Brandy :happydance: I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that you get a scan to see your little baby again :cloud9:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I know looking forward to seeing the other scans tomorrow myself. I can't wait for my appointment, nervous as hell but excited too! Wish I hadn't got to go to work first but could only manage to get one full day off and I decided to take it today for my b'day :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

Happy birthday moggi!! Hope you have had a lovely day xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Happy birthday :) x


----------



## dt1234565

Happy Birthday Moggi!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Happy birthday :) x


----------



## moggi

Awww thank you :) 

Good luck to all having scans today XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh my god, that was the most awesome experience ever! 

I can't put a pic up as I'm on my phone but I've been moved forward 6 days so I'm now exactly 13 weeks. Baby slept all the way through the scan and she said it was in a textbook position so she got some really clear pics :) she also said the NT measurement looked fine but I'll get the combined result soon! Got my 20 week scan booked in for 30th December x


----------



## meganOUFC

oh WOW!!! fantastic!!! Can't wait to see your pics :) xxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## dt1234565

Oh gypsy! I can't wait to see all the blobs that are now babies! xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Gypsy that's fab, so glad it went well and even better being put forward!! You are due the day after me now :happydance:

My scan went brilliant too, baby was moving about all over the place and even turned it's back on us when the midwife first started trying to get a good angle :haha: The baby measured at 13+1 but since it's just 2 days out I will just keep the same due date. Here are some photos of my baby, the second one is a zoomed in one of baby's legs, baby was lying back chilling out with legs crossed :haha:


----------



## gypsy1981

Hopefully this should work... here's my lazy little baby who wouldn't move for us!
 



Attached Files:







Baby O.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congratulations, your pics are great! Wish mine would have moved, I was dying to see it wriggling about :) ah well at least she managed to get all her measurements in the position it was in!


----------



## minidancer

Beautiful pic Gypsy :thumbup: It's not really that long until your 20 week scan and I bet baby will be moving about for you then :happydance: I think the time will start flying by now thank goodness!! xx


----------



## minidancer

Oh I forgot to say, my midwife asked if I was feeling movement yet and I said I was sure I was but thought I was far too early but she said that some women definately feel baby as early as 10-11 weeks. So Debbie and Brandy we probably are feeling baby move already :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Really? You know I thought I felt something a couple of weeks ago but when I googled it everyone was saying it was impossible so I convinced myself I was wrong. Oh wow I hope I feel it again soon!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Loving all of the scan pics!! I am so very happy for all of you!

AFM- I saw my high risk specialist yesterday. I was a nervous wreck in the ultrasound room, but guess what! THis one is going to make it! THat baby just moved and danced and pointed it's finger at us! The ultrasound tech and the DR said it's time to stop worrying about MC and start focusing on a healthy delivery! We are right on track with dates, I am 11+2 according to my stats and the DRs measurements! So yeah!! Couldnt get many good pics as we did an internal. But I will post them later today. We have our NT Scan scheduled for Nov. 22nd. and then my regular OB appt the 23rd so hoping to get scans both days. Be back later to update pics!


----------



## minidancer

Gypsy since you have been moved forward it's probably possible that you were feeling baby move :happydance:

Fantastic news Brandy, you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy, can't wait to see your pics xx


----------



## dt1234565

I think I can see your nubs!

Mini I think Girl!
Gypsy maybe a boy not as sure though?

Here's a link to angle of the dangle do you can guess too x

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html#angle_of_dangle


----------



## gypsy1981

Really? I was thinking girl after reading the angle of the dangle thing. I have another pic where the nub looks almost horizontal. 

I think mini's looks like a girl too!


----------



## minidancer

Ooh interesting! I thought I couldn't see a nub at all so I compared skulls on my little girls scan and this one and they te totally different so i thought boy. Not long really until we can find out!! Excited to find out who is right. We should make a list with our due dates, what we think we are having, what others think and what it turns out to be xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah that's a good idea, oh I'm so excited for 20 week scan now, and it'll be just in time to hit the sales. I was just saying to my DH it's a good job you can't buy ultrasound machines to use at home as I think I'd just sit watching my baby all day!

Moggi we're eagerly awaiting your scan pic now for some more gender guessing :)


----------



## dt1234565

Like I said though Gypsy not so sure? I am no expert anyway!

Yes we should definitely have predictions!

Leanne do you mind doing a new page one with EDDs our gender guess and nub gender guess?

Hope it's not to much of a pain in the butt!

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Gypsy where's ya other pic? We wanna see em all!!!!

xxxx


----------



## minidancer

I have a friend who is a sonographer and when she was pregnant she was scanning herself or getting one of her workmates to scan her every few days!! So if you did have one you would definately be looking at it all the time, who needs tv when you have your baby to watch :haha:

Hurry up moggi, we are all dying to see your pics too :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Here's my other pic - all pretty much the same but on this one you can see it's leg and foot and it's hand seems to have moved out of the picture. This is the pic that made me think girl but I could be wrong, today is the first time I've ever read up on the nub theory so mine is the first pic I've ever taken a guess at :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby O pic 2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## minidancer

Gypsy I think it's a girl too, what a cute pic with the wee legs and feet xxx


----------



## dt1234565

:rofl: yours are the first two I have ever guessed at too!!!!

Let's put it this way if I was a betting person I would put a tenner to win on mini having a girl and a fiver each way on yours which is no help at all!

Tomorrow I will dig out my kids 12 week scans and get back to you on my thoughts! X


----------



## minidancer

I would have to bet against you dt :haha: The girls that have commented in 1st tri have said boy too :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Oh blinking ekk I am shit at this then! Lol!!!!


----------



## minidancer

It's ok you can be the smug as hell one if you are right :rofl:


----------



## moggi

Fab scan pics ladies. Can't wait to see everyone elses in time :happydance:

Well here is my little wriggle bum lol. Not too impressed with the quality of the pic but was just relieved all was well. Was obviously awake with arms and legs all over the place. Had a really good stretch too and its got very long legs lol like its daddy. I know the quality isn't great but what do you reckon blue or pink? Got my next scan on the 29/12/11 can't wait to find out.


----------



## minidancer

Moggi I am guessing girl, lovely pic :thumbup: So glad everything went well :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Awwww thank you, do you think so, i'll post in first tri too later but off out again now. So busy at the mo but just realised I'm obviously getting some of my energy back, yay! lol xx


----------



## dt1234565

My guess is one or the other! Not sure I can see the nub but really happy all is well with bubba in there x x x


----------



## minidancer

So glad you are starting to feel better too, I think the time will start flying by now!! I bet everyone else will say boy now :haha: Not really that long until we can find out for sure :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

:rofl: that made me laugh dt, at least you will be right with moggi's prediction :rofl:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I think boy Moggi - I'm sure I can see something but again I could be totally wrong! Your 20 week scan is the day before mine :) Congrats and glad everything went well!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, here are the pics! Like I said, they arent that great, but I am just so thrilled that everything is okay. The first one is profile of the entire body and the second one is of its little face head on. Hoping to get better pics at the NT scan on the 22nd.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0130.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dt1234565

Nice work Brandy!

I can't wait for my scan. I just need to know bubs is ok. Good news is I am no longer a prune! Couldn't stand looking at that pooh like fruit!

xxxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's brilliant brandy! So glad everything is great :happydance:

When is your scan again Debbie? Oh and woohoo for finally getting the prune behind you :happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

My scan is not till 24 November, a life time away. Thing is though Girls, Hubby says I can go ahead and book a private dating/reassurance scan for tomorrow at 3.30 although he wont be able to make it. i dont mind him not making and neither does he, I can go with my sister.

Thing is, Hubby said, what if you go and its bad news? Arent you better off getting bad news at the hospital where its dealt with straight away?

What would you do?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

If you were to go and get bad news then surely the hospital would see you straight away? And you'd have your sister with you for support so you wouldn't be on your own.

If it will put your mind at rest then I say go for it. I think all will be well with your LO though, this is a lucky thread :) x


----------



## dt1234565

Sod it! I'm booking it! Whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

I would book it. In the unlikely event that something was wrong they would tell you to go to the hospital straight away anyway. Ooh how exciting I can't wait to see your pics tomorrow xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Yayy, can't wait to see the pics :) Good luck for your scan and let us know how it goes x


----------



## dt1234565

Will do! So excited! I will get 6 pics and they are giving me a free DVD as well as I have been there before! 

Crapping it but excited too!!!!

xxx


----------



## kirsteen

Name: Kirsteen
Baby #: 1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1
Other half's name: Dan
Other half's age: 22
Ovulation date (if known): Don't know!
Estimate due date (if known): 5th of June :D
What did you do differently this cycle?: 
Have you had any symptoms yet?: Yes! lots!

hope I can join in :D


----------



## moggi

Hiya Kirsteen :) 

Brandy, lovely pics and debbie good luck tomorrow can't wait to see the pics :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Elanesse said:


> Ahhh Brandy, so glad everything is ok!! And Debs, cant believe you are pipping me to the post with your private scan, i'm so jealous!!! Hope it goes well, looking forward to seeing your beautiful baba! x

Lol! Thanks honey x fingers crossed for all our scans. X x X


----------



## minidancer

Hi Kirsteen and congrats :flower:

Good luck for today Debbie, can't wait to see your pics and have some gender guessing :happydance:

Leanne when is your scan? Have you booked a private one? xx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## dt1234565

My Opinion is go for whatever name you like! I dont think Harry Berry sounds awlful at all, it reminds me of Halle Berry but thats no bad thing right? I LOVE the name Harrison as well.

With Sonny he had no name for 3 days and Sonny was the only one we both agreed on. We were reluctant to use it because I thought Sonny Brooks sounded like a caravan park! Which it does really! But thats his name now and it no longer reminds of a caravan park, just of my son!

So go for it, and I am not saying this to be polite I honestly dont think there is anything wrong with Harry Berry.

Saying all that you will probably change your mind at 38 weeks, we alway do! Taya was Ella till 38 weeks, Flynn was Travis till 38 weeks, and so was Sonny as we never used it for for Flynn!


xxxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo not long then :happydance:

I like the name Harry Berry, it reminds of Halle Berry too and it definately doesn't make me think of a comic character. Everyone will have an opinion on the name you choose, but the most important thing is that it is a name that you like. 

We won't tell anyone our name choices this time (except you girls :shhh: last time we would tell people names we liked and they would make a face as if it was the most ridiculous name ever, especially my mother in law!! When we decided on our name we didn't tell anyone until after she was born and that way nobody would dare say they didn't like it as that was her name!!

I think trying to find and decide on names is soooo difficult!! xxx


----------



## minidancer

Do you girls have any recommendations of places to go on holiday, preferably a flight less than 4 hours that will have nice warm weather in February? My hubby has said he would like a holiday after new year, somewhere nice and warm, but our little one will be with us so don't want a long flight. Any ideas? xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

yea, I can only think of canaries or egypt as closest places for warm weather in Feb, the flights are both 4 hours.

My scans in 1 hour! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Thanks girls I think it will be the canaries. 

So Debbie how did the scan go? Can't wait to see your pics xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I am on cloud 9!!!! Measuring a week ahead! Will post pics later, have a couple of 4d ones too! Whoop whoop! I am in love!!!!!!!! 


xxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

I am on cloud 9!!!! Measuring a week ahead! Will post pics later, have a couple of 4d ones too! Whoop whoop! I am in love!!!!!!!! 


xxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie that's brilliant, so happy for you and woohoo for being a week ahead! Can't wait to see your pics xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's brilliant news, congratulations :) this is definitely a lucky thread! How much did the private scan cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Leanne i told close friends and family after my scan at 9 weeks then wrote on fb about it after my scan on thursday xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I still haven't told anyone yet.
ummm..... where's those pictures already?????? :flower:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Everyone seemed chuffed for us. I was shocked at the number of people who commented, but delighted too. Are you going to announce it after your scan? Have you told anyone yet? xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

We were going to wait til our scan to post it in FB but one of my friends who already knew posted a pic of a babygrow on my wall so the decision was kinda taken out of our hands :) it did feel nice to finally make it official though, although by that point all of our closest friends already knew! You'll love it when you tell everyone, although a word of advice - turn your notifications off if you have FB on your phone as my hubby's were waking us up every 5 mins :)

Debbie I'm dying to see your 3D pics!


----------



## moggi

I can't wait to see Debbies pics either :) I'm thinking of booking a private scan sometime soon, hate the way nhs ones are so rushed and the pics you get are usually rubbish. 

Went out and bought a pair of maternity jeans yesterday, jeggings and couple of tops oh and a new winter coat big enough to fit round the ever increasing bump too lol. Sure i'm feeling more movement everyday :) 

I haven't been on facebook for a while, was taking up too much of my time lol. Might reactivate my account and make my big announcement after i've had my results from the blood test, nt measurement looked fine but can't relax fully until i've had the combined result. Forgot to mention also i've been put back 2 days so need to get my tickers changed, was looking forward to being a peach today :( damn lol.

Last shift at hospital today yay ! Back to uni week after next. Passed my placement and all signed off so relieved :)

Looking like most people think i've having a little girl too from my first tri scan post. I thought the skull was looking more like a male and the nub is so blurry you can't really tell. I'm soooo impatient lol, I want to know now! :)


----------



## dt1234565

Sorry for delay ladies! Here are my scan pics, I have to ring the hospital tomorrow to get my scan date bought forward as I am 12+1 today!!!

We told the kids last night, they were jumping up and down a screaming and talking to the baby, it was wonderful!

Any nub guess gratefully recieved! 4d scan pics in next post xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2077.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2078.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2079.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2080.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2081.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dt1234565

And here are the 4D ones, one is hands in front of face and one is a side view xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2082.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2083.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie your pics are amazing, absolutely beautiful! And so lovely your kids are so excited! I think it's a boy, what do you think yourself? xxx


----------



## dt1234565

LMFAO!!!! I think its a girl!! And so does first tri!!!! Here we go again!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Hahahaha that's so funny!! I think we are both rubbish at this gender guessing!! Hurry up 20 week scans so we can find out!! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Hubbys making me go team yellow, but i have been sneaky before!!! 

xx


----------



## minidancer

Will you be sneaky again? We won't tell anyone haha xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Probably! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Brilliant!! I'm going to see if they can see anything at my bonus scan, that will be good practice for the midwife that is doing her training!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw your pics are amazing! I think girl, I would definitely sneakily find out if I were you :) was your scan expensive?


----------



## dt1234565

No I don't think it was. It was £75 and we got a DVD to. For the relief and happiness it gave it was so worth it. That's how we told the kids, put the DVD in and asked them to guess what it was and where it was! xxx


----------



## moggi

Lovely pics Debbie, nearly cried when i read how you told your kids. I'm still a hormonal mess lol x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Wow that's a really good deal, I'm so tempted to get a 16 week gender scan :)

Aw that's a lovely way to tell your kids, bet they're over the moon x


----------



## meganOUFC

How are u all guessing what the gender is? What's a nub? X

A gender scan is very appealing to me too!


----------



## gypsy1981

The nub theory says that at 12 weeks babies don't have fully formed genitals but instead have a 'nub' between their legs which will develop into their genitals at a later date. Boys nubs are supposed to be angled upwards at an angle of up to 30 degrees where as girls nubs are supposed to be horizontal. I googled it last week and it shows you what to look for.


----------



## dt1234565

Awww thanks ladies! 

I have rung antenatal today to tell them I was bought forward a week, so instead of my NT scan being 24 Nov it is now...

Tomorrow! at 9.40! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they agree with the measurement i shall change my tickers tomorrow! xxx


----------



## minidancer

That's excellent Debbie, 2 scans in one week. Bet you are glad you went for the private scan now. So if your a week ahead what will your due date be? xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I think its now May 26th!

xxx


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Wow that's a really good deal, I'm so tempted to get a 16 week gender scan :)

Me too!! Lol x


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, I'm trying to talk hubby into it at the minute but he thinks it's a waste of money seeing as we find out for free 4 weeks later :)

The logical part of my brain tells me he's right but I'm so desperate to know the sex x


----------



## moggi

My other half says exactly the same but i'm sooooo desperate to be put out of my misery. Its a bit like the two week wait all over again isn't it? Pmsl x


----------



## dt1234565

My hubby doesnt want us to find out. A gender scans £75, would he notice the money? Hmmmmmmm LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> My other half says exactly the same but i'm sooooo desperate to be put out of my misery. Its a bit like the two week wait all over again isn't it? Pmsl x

Lol yeah - an extra long two week wait! :) he tried to get me to be patient then too but that didn't work either! Oh I just wanna know. 6 more weeks is gonna kill me!


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> My hubby doesnt want us to find out. A gender scans £75, would he notice the money? Hmmmmmmm LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmmm yes I see your dilemma lol. BTW Is that for a 2d gender scan? X


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> May 26th is my due date atm... could change when I have my scan though!
> 
> We've decided we are going to be team yellow - wont stop me asking for nub/scull theory guesses though lol

I'm so keen to know as the option wasn't there when i had my other two. Wish I could be patient but I'm just itching to know lol x


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> My other half says exactly the same but i'm sooooo desperate to be put out of my misery. Its a bit like the two week wait all over again isn't it? Pmsl x
> 
> Lol yeah - an extra long two week wait! :) he tried to get me to be patient then too but that didn't work either! Oh I just wanna know. 6 more weeks is gonna kill me!Click to expand...

I know lol it seems so far away, a place up the road from me does gender scans for £45 from 16 wks i'm so tempted but I know Mark will not be impressed. We already agreed on having private one after next nhs scan. Grrrrrrr i'm torn, what to do?! lol x


----------



## dt1234565

Yes thats for a 4d one moggi x

Had my NT scan this morning, I am officially due 28 May instead of 1st June now! 28 May works out exactly 38 weeks from DHs birthday, lucky man, a once a year shag and a baby! :winkwink:

Heres my pics from today, still team pink? I cant even see the nub anymore!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2084.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2085.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2086.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2087.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2088.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moggi

Hmmm i'm really not sure on the pink thing Debbie, glad everything went well today :) How did you manage to get so many pics? I paid for two and realised they were the bloody same pic when i got home grrrrrr. Thats a good price for a 4d one too, the one i found was just 2d thats not going to be any better than hospitals is it unless the quickly have a look in 4d without you knowing lol x


----------



## dt1234565

I dont know, we just struck lucky! we asked for 3 and got all those x

I am not sure on the pink thing either but where is the bloody nub meant to be?????


----------



## gypsy1981

I can't see a nub on those pics but still think it's a girl - don't know why though :)

Congratulations on being brought forward, it's great isn't it? I was over the moon when she said I was 13 weeks and I'd thought I was only 12w1d. Just hope this doesn't mean baby is gonna be extra big!!

Just found out one of the managers at work is pregnant today and she's due 5 days after me, how weird is that? If I hadn't been brought forward we would have been due 1 day apart!


----------



## dt1234565

Getting that nub thing now, everyone guessing girl and have been shown the nub! "In the second and third pics across there is a nub...it is the highlighted line sticking past the buttocks" Showing going across not up, therefore girl.

Will I stay team yellow?

Mental stuff!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi ladies! popping in to say I had my scan today and found out the reason why I've been so exhausted and not on the computer much! I'm having twins!! due May 24th now so she brought me forward 2 daysl The are non-identical and have their own sacs so I still have a shot for a natural childbirth... and the funny thing is for the last several weeks I could swear I felt baby moving and now I guess it must have been the whole sac bouncing about against the other one?? Didn't ask the mw about it, but was thinking it might be what I'm feeling!! Have to go back on Monday for the NT scan as they didn't have enough time to date 2 babies and do 2 NT scans!! eek!! :) xx


----------



## minidancer

Aw wow Liz, that is amazing news!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you! Hope you start to feel better and less exhausted soon. Aw twins so cute, I'm so excited for you xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Wow you is gonna be busy!!!!

You may have one of each!! Show us your pics! xxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Awww twins, thats so lovely :) 

Leanne, can't wait to see your pics. Good luck XxX


----------



## minidancer

Good luck for today Leanne, can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh wow congrats on the twins that's brilliant news :) I'm not surprised you're tired, carrying one has had me exhausted!

Leanne - good luck for your scan today. I'm sure all will be fine and can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## moggi

Ok I've reluctantly wound my tickers back by two days lol. 

Thought I'd share this with you all, found my first 12wk scan from my eldest daughter a couple of days ago. Can't believe how much technology has come on!! 

Ellie at 12 wks approx. 15/03/93


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

I just buy a bottle there and drink it. Its natural to be nervous, I was a complete state last week lol. Try to relax and enjoy, can't wait to hear how it all went xxx


----------



## minidancer

I know how nervous you must be, glad its in the morning so you aren't nervous all day. I drank a bottle of water starting about an hour before but the midwife made me empty my bladder as she could get a better view that way. I don't think the full bladder is as important this far along but I thought it was easier to empty a full bladder than fill an empty one so I drank anyway just in case. I'm sure everything will be fine and can't wait for you're post with your pics xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Leanne, good luck hunni! cant wait for your pics! I always empty my bladder, then drink a bottle of water 1/2 hour before, if its an hour before its almost painful that urge for the loo!

Mrsbeanbump where is your double scan pic? xxxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Lot's of reading to catch up on!!! COngrats everyone on your scans!! I can't wait until next Wednesday. It's at a silly time though 3:30pm so i still stuck what to do about the kids and school??? 

Good luck with yourscan this morning, i was seriously nervous too. I had a dream the day before that they didnt find any baby or sign of pregnancy and they said i had made it all up!!! The dream was wrong of corse and it went really well. I am sure your is going great too!! :) xxx
:hugs: hugs to everyone xx


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:


> Lot's of reading to catch up on!!! COngrats everyone on your scans!! I can't wait until next Wednesday. It's at a silly time though 3:30pm so i still stuck what to do about the kids and school???
> 
> Good luck with yourscan this morning, i was seriously nervous too. I had a dream the day before that they didnt find any baby or sign of pregnancy and they said i had made it all up!!! The dream was wrong of corse and it went really well. I am sure your is going great too!! :) xxx
> :hugs: hugs to everyone xx

Some of my appointments were school run time, 8.45 and 3.00, i just rang and changed them, have you tried calling?

xx



Leanne, waiting for your update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

So after megan next week, will we all have had our scans and reached second trimester? How exciting!!

Yes Leanne hurry up, I keep checking back for your update xxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## dt1234565

Yes yes yes!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoo hooo! What a lucky thread we are!!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait for more details!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

omg suze, I'll be 2nd tri tomorrow!! 13weeks! (right its 13w?)

Congrats Leanne!! Lovely scan photo of baby berry!!

Here are the twins! (sorry it took so long to get it on here) xx
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne that's fantastic!! So happy for you!! Woohoo for our super lucky thread!!! xxxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Liz I LOVE your twin photo!! Soooo cute. Yes I think it's 13 week for 2nd tri. I'm so excited for us all, the time will start flying by now xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Leanne so happy everything went well :) Cute pic too. Awww I want another scan and it hasn't been a week since mine yet lol xx


----------



## moggi

Liz, loving your cute twin pic :) xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw so happy for you Leanne, it's brilliant isn't it? I had a big monitor above my head which I could see baby in but Steven was watching it on the screen the sonographer was looking at and he got to see loads more than me cos she was pointing things out to him. I was struggling to make them out on my own :(

This is your first isn't it? Have you felt movement yet? I'm so jealous of everyone who has :) 

Moggi - I know what you mean, I'm dying to see baby again and it's only been 6 days. Wish I could fast forward to the 20 week scan!


----------



## dt1234565

Oh my gawd! The twins are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done Leanne, nice to be moved forward isnt it! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I agree it is great having you all to share all this with. My friends are very supportive but I think they're sick of hearing baby talk already :)

Hope you're right and it is soon. I thought I felt something about 3 weeks ago but there's been nothing since so now I'm thinking maybe I was wrong. A woman I work with is 5 days behind me and she said she's been feeling movement for weeks - although this is her third so that might explain it.

Anyway judging by my scan my baby is a lazy little buggar so it might not be moving about very much. I'll not be complaining after the birth if it still likes it's sleep though, I'll probably be grateful for it then!


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo Leanne put forward to second trimester!! We will all need to have a celebratory glass of schloer next week after Megan's scan for us all reaching second trimester! I love having you all to share this with to, you are all fab!!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Im pretty sure i've been feeling occasional movement over the last few weeks but today seems to be a lot more, either that or i've got a dodgy tummy lol. I'm 99% certain its the baby :happydance:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Ive been feeling movement for a couple weeks now, I think it must be them doing circles around each other!! lol! But they say you feel movement a lot sooner with second preg as you know what to expect. With Dylan, I think it was like 15 weeks before I felt him move! x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Leanne, I think we have the same due date now!! I read in my notes my adjusted due date is now May 24th but on Tuesday they said I was 12+5, but it wouldn't be the first time they got my days wrong!! They were off by a day last time too.. but I'm going with May 24th! but I'm sure they'll be out before then eek!! Need to find a new ticker to adjust my dates! And you guys would be surprised..there are not any decent twin tickers that I can find!! :( x


----------



## dt1234565

mrs BB how about these cuties! https://babystrology.blogspot.com/2007/03/baby-ticker-updated-multiple-baby.html
they move about too! Soo cute!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

mrsbeanbump said:


> Leanne, I think we have the same due date now!! I read in my notes my adjusted due date is now May 24th but on Tuesday they said I was 12+5, but it wouldn't be the first time they got my days wrong!! They were off by a day last time too.. but I'm going with May 24th! but I'm sure they'll be out before then eek!! Need to find a new ticker to adjust my dates! And you guys would be surprised..there are not any decent twin tickers that I can find!! :( x

My due date with katie (my profile picture) was may 24th. I had her on may 27th though :) she was lazy and late hahahahahaha

They told me Chloe was due on December 8th but I didn't have her until December 20th!!!!! And they were wrong with my Connor to as he was 10 days early!


----------



## dt1234565

Just shows you never know! Babies dont follow the rules!

I have been 2 days late, 3 days late and 4 days late so am expecting this one to be 5 days late but who knows ay!

Good for you Leanne! I think 13 weeks is fine to announce it lol!

xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

dt1234565 said:


> mrs BB how about these cuties! https://babystrology.blogspot.com/2007/03/baby-ticker-updated-multiple-baby.html
> they move about too! Soo cute!

This ticker is sooo cute but not the right code for bnb :( xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Elanesse said:


> As long as it pops out some time around that date ill be happy lol. Do people usually deliver a bit earlier with twins?... I suppose they must run out of room!
> 
> Are you going to find out the sex of the twins?
> 
> I've deffo let the cat out of the bag now - the scan pic is on facebook! x

Well its all a wait and see how they are what their doing but I've been doing a bit of research and they say non-identical twins tend to be delivered around 37 weeks, but I'm hoping for more of a natural approach to birthing...so might bang heads with the consultant a few times!!

And yes deffo finding out sex! The price of the scan goes up a bit with 2 but I'm just so curious that I absolutely can't wait to find out! actually calculated I can book private scan from December 8th! which seems just around the corner now!! (I think at least one is a girl, I know they are not developed yet but saw the baby's legs from a top view angle of baby sitting, and think its a girl... but they say too early to tell!!) 

I go back and forth about what I would prefer and I keep deciding I really do not mind any combination, I just feel twins is such a blessing in disguise, Im just really anxious to know!! x


----------



## moggi

I'd have loved twins as Mark said he doesn't want anymore children after this one. With such a big age gap between my girls and this one I feel a bit sorry for it all on its own and think it'd be lovely for him or her to have a brother or sister near its age. Plus time is not on my side either so twins would have solved my dilemma perfectly lol. Did you have any idea it might have been twins? Xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

moggi said:


> I'd have loved twins as Mark said he doesn't want anymore children after this one. With such a big age gap between my girls and this one I feel a bit sorry for it all on its own and think it'd be lovely for him or her to have a brother or sister near its age. Plus time is not on my side either so twins would have solved my dilemma perfectly lol. Did you have any idea it might have been twins? Xx

I am the only child by my mother, but her sister had non-identical twins (genetic) and my grandmother had non-identical twins. They say it skips a generation but I guess not? So I always knew it could happen, but I thought more about it the first pregnancy, dont' think I had much time to think about it this time around so was a bit shocked when dh had a grin on his face from seeing the sonographers screen.... TWINS!! xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's lovely your OH was so delighted Liz, I think mine would have passed out too :haha:

Moggi, you never know maybe after this other baby arrives your OH will change his mind and want another baby :thumbup:


----------



## moggi

I think Mark would have passed out too lol. He kept saying before the scan lets hope theres only one in there whilst I was hoping otherwise lol. I'm secretly hoping he changes his mind too :) xx


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, didn't sleep too well last night as its been a week now since my nt scan and blood test and I know the letter with my risk factor will be arriving sometime soon. Seem to be working myself up into a state. The sonographer said the measurement looked fine but of course it has to be the combined results doesn't it? 

Who else has had the screening done? xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Hi Moggi, I had the screening done too but the sonographer told me that if I was high risk I would get a phone call within 3 working days. She said if I didn't get a phone call then it meant I was low risk and would get the letter in the post. Did your sonographer not tell you something similar? I would imagine that they'd let you know pretty quickly if you were a high risk so hopefully you're ok. I was a little bit uneasy about it up til Tuesday but when the day passed with no phone call I started to relax a bit x


----------



## moggi

No she didn't say anything about phone calls and the midwife said i'd hear by letter in the next two weeks. Post has just been today and nothing from them. Your hospitals system sounds much better than mine. Just have to sit it out I guess. xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Ah I'm sure you'll be fine. If the measurement looked good then that's the main worry out of the way. I know it's the combined result that counts but I'm sure they would have noticed something on the measurement if there were any abnormalities. My letter hasn't come yet either and I was told 2 weeks too - maybe they'll be here by the weekend.


----------



## moggi

Yes thats what I thought. Hopefully no news is good news, fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## dt1234565

I had the screening done and would expect to hear this week if its a problem, they definately say no news is good new with the screening, my sonographer said measurements were fine too so fingers crossed xx

Moggi your DH may change his mind, my DH always wanted 4, his one of 8! I am one of 5, I always wanted 2, so I have changed my mind for sure!!


----------



## dt1234565

I think I am team pink already! lol!

I posted my pics in 2nd tri for nub guesses, and 100% pink vote!

Posted on ingender.com and ..... 100% pink vote! After that many pink guesses could it be a boy?

xx


----------



## moggi

Awww Debbie, I'd love him to change his mind. I have a sneaky feeling if this one is a girl he might give it another go as I know he would love a son, as would I. Just have to see how it goes lol. 

Whats this ingender.com? Think i'll have to have a go on there too. Think I wan't a boy so much i'm kind of in denial that it could be another girl lol. Am slowly trying to prepare myself that it could be and saw some really really cute Hello Kitty bootees in Babies R Us last week lol :happydance: xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I definitely think you're team pink! If I'm looking at the right part of the scan for the nub then it is horizontal so almost definitely a girl. Will you sneakily find out?

Can I just ask, has anyone had the flu jab? My midwife recommended to me to get it and I was going to go this afternoon but my cousin just posted a link on Facebook to an article about the vaccine and miscarriage and there are so many women saying they miscarried after getting it. I'm not sure what to do now x


----------



## moggi

I haven't had the flu jab but just because I didn't fancy it. xx


----------



## gypsy1981

It's such a hard decision. My midwife told me to get it at 6 weeks pregnant but I was too worried about miscarrying and was convinced that baby wasn't far enough on to be able to cope with it so I put it off and decided I would do it in 2nd Tri. Now I've read comments from women who were 16 weeks and miscarried hours after having it.... but the midwife says flu can be really dangerous to the baby too so it's like catch 22!


----------



## moggi

Well, my opinion on flu vaccines is that if you have one you are definitely receiving a dose of flu in a round about way albeit a small dose. If you don't have the vaccine you may never come into contact with it. Thats just my view lol if it makes any sense at all. Its a difficult decision and I understand where you are coming from completely xx


----------



## minidancer

I had the flu jag a few weeks ago I would have been about 10 weeks and I have been absolutely fine. It hasn't been proven that the flu jag can cause any ill effects on babies. Studies show the same rate of miscarriage for unvaccinated people as vaccinated people. I think people find it all too easy to blame the vaccine. I believe the risk to my baby if I caught flu far outweighed any risk the vaccine might pose and if there were any indication it harms babies the media would jump straight on it, rather than urging pregnant women to get it. That's just my opinion and it is entirely a personal choice xxx


----------



## minidancer

Oh and forgot to say don't worry about getting the flu from it, it doesn't contain any virus it only has markers on the outside that your immune system recognises that are the same as the markers on flu virus. They just make your immune system recognise and remember them do that if you come into contact with the actual flu virus your immune system recognises and attacks them quickly. I studied immunology in uni so have all this stuff engrained on my brain :haha: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Moggi I don't think you have anything to worry about, the measurement is te main thing. It's very rare to have an ok measurement and then your bloods to come back high risk and gypsy is right they would most likely have been in touch by now if you were high risk :flower:

Ha ha Debbie think I'm the only one who said boy, sorry :flower:
Moggi I am sure I am having a boy too, everything is totally different this time. Il be totally shock if it turns out to be another girl, but will be equally happy xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks for your advice. I might put it off til I've had a chance to talk to Steven about it properly. I do want to get it as I know that there are a lot of benefits to it but I am a natural worrier and would probably worry from now til my 20 week scan if I got it. I think we just need to weigh up the pros and cons x


----------



## moggi

The media are always the reason for these scare stories and it gets me angry. The only thing I've heard that is possibly linked to the flu vaccine recently is exacerbation of existing respiratory disorders in some people, usually older adults. I don't believe thats been proven either, its purely that they've become unwell sometime soon after the jab and have attributed their illness to the vaccination. 

As for boy girl thing lol, I'm really certain mines a boy too or is it just wishful thinking? Have felt completely different too or could that just be because its my first with Mark? Who knows eh? lol. 

I'm hoping that because the measurement was ok all should be well too, fingers crossed xx


----------



## dt1234565

LOL! Mini, i think you and I have come to the conclusion, we dont have a clue what we are looking at! lol!!!!

Flu Jab, i was on the telly taling about the h1n1 vaccine 2 years ago, I was against it as it had not been tested on pregnant women. My view has now changed, as has the vaccine and I had it done no probs at all at 6 weeks. If it did cause miscarriage, with my history it would of have caused one for me and obviously it hasnt. I think people having one hours after having it is co-incidence. I say go for it who wants the flu?

Mothers instinct, so far i have guessed all my children to be the right sex, obv we can be wrong but I think there is a lot to be said for that gut feeling, I have always changed my mind in the last few weeks, even though I have always found out at a 3d scan late in pregancy! So you go with the feeling you have now and I bet your right!!!

I have added "thinking pink" and the date to my first post on the thread!

xx


----------



## moggi

dt1234565 said:


> I have added "thinking pink" and the date to my first post on the thread!
> 
> xx

Love it Debbie, found that site and had one for a boy so far. Is it just because I said I wanted one though? I'm so impatient lol, I'm going to be thinking blue from now on lol xx


----------



## minidancer

Moggi that boils my blood too!! The one that really really annoys me is the MMR fiasco!! People still believe the link even after it has been proven he made up results and has been struck off, plus the fact he had financial links to pharmaceutical companies that produced the single vaccines!! I think this must be the most studied vaccine in the last few years and not one other study has found a link to autism. The media jumped on the fact there may have been a link but haven't made as big a deal now they have found it was all a fraud!! :growlmad: Ha ha sorry I went on a wee rant there :haha:

Ha ha Debbie I think you are right, we can wave careers in nubbage goodbye!!
I knew I was having a girl last time, I was the only one that said I was having a girl, all my family, friends and work colleagues said boy!!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I've amended my first post to "Thinking Blue". I want a girl but I'm convinced it's a boy. No idea why it's just what my instinct is telling me - although I think my scan pic looks like a girl. Oh well only 6 more weeks til I find out :)


----------



## dt1234565

moggi said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> I have added "thinking pink" and the date to my first post on the thread!
> 
> xx
> 
> Love it Debbie, found that site and had one for a boy so far. Is it just because I said I wanted one though? I'm so impatient lol, I'm going to be thinking blue from now on lol xxClick to expand...


hmmm i think a lot of people do know what they are looking at, i'd go with it! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> I've amended my first post to "Thinking Blue". I want a girl but I'm convinced it's a boy. No idea why it's just what my instinct is telling me - although I think my scan pic looks like a girl. Oh well only 6 more weeks til I find out :)

post your piccy again so we can debate!


----------



## minidancer

Do you still think girl for mine now that you have had some nub educating :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

No! I dunno what the feck I was looking at! :rofl: I think boy!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh PMSL!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Hubby has suggested Sharm el sheik for a holiday just after xmas, we dont want to risk the pregnancy though, would you go?

xxx


----------



## minidancer

:rofl: bloody hell wish these 20 week scans would hurry up and sort all this out :rofl:

I would def go on holiday somewhere, we are looking to go somewhere after new year too. I decided against Egypt straight away as I would be really worried about food poisoning and getting ill. My hubby was there a few years ago and was really ill so that has put me off. Although i'm sure if you are careful with what you eat avoiding ice and salad etc it would be fine. I am sure it is the same no matter where you go abroad though xx


----------



## dt1234565

We have been before and my tummy was fine, but it is a risk in Sharm, we may be better off in the canaries and kids clubs may be better there too I guess.

Hmmmm conviced I should go on holiday now though! I think I may book late though, speak to my consultant first. See if he wants to come? lol! NOT!

xxxx


----------



## minidancer

We were thinking of the canaries too, but not sure if LO will sit for 4 hours on the plane. She doesn't sit still all day and don't want her screaming and ruining everyone's flight! Have you travelled with a 1 year old before? Gutted coz the canaries are prob the warmest place at that time of year! Haha I woul love to see his face if you asked that!! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

LOL! Please come with me and bring your scanner!

No there not the warmest place. Where else is there though, think the carribean may be to far and to costly!

We travelled to egypt with ds1 when he was 18 months, no issues at all, just kept him awake mostly till plane time then made sure i had lots of snacks for him, also spent extra buying him a seat.

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh actually we went to Portugal just before his first birthday that year as well and again he was fine on the plane.

Oh we had loads of holidays that year! Less kids, less house, less mortgage, more holidays!!!


xxx


----------



## minidancer

:rofl: do you think he could fit the scanner in his suitcase?

I thought of the algarve since the flight is only 2 hours. We have been to Mexico a few times and I would go back again and again but it's just too long a flight. Hmmm decisions decisions!!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Mini I still think girl for you - although I can't see a nub at all so I'm guessing on the skull just from the one example I've looked at. 

DT - what do you think of mine now? Still boy?

My NT results just arrived in the post - baby has less than a 1 in 50,000 chance of having Downs Syndrome, yayyy - go Baby O :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby O pic 2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









Baby O.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> My NT results just arrived in the post - baby has less than a 1 in 50,000 chance of having Downs Syndrome, yayyy - go Baby O :) xx

Thats brilliant news :) really wish my results would hurry up now xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks :) We had our scans on the same day so I would imagine yours will arrive pretty soon. I'm sure all will be fine x


----------



## dt1234565

We get our results at the 16 week hospital appointment. I think if you dont hear within a few days of the scan though then all is fine xxx

Gypsy, yes I still think Boy! I think I can only see the nub in the first pic and I think its pointing upwards. xxx


----------



## minidancer

Gypsy I think i see a nub pointing up too so I say boy. 

I have 99% votes for boy now with the 1% saying girl being you gypsy ha ha xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Uo yourself! :rofl: lol!


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Uo

Lol - technical issues??


----------



## minidancer

Stupid bloody phone!!!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, don't listen to me then I'm probably wrong :) It is really hard with yours though as you can't see the nub at all.


----------



## minidancer

Maybe I have a shy one who doesn't like showing off his bits :haha: Better not be bloody shy at the 20 week scan, this not knowing is driving me nuts!!


----------



## dt1234565

I now have a 100% girl vote (except our early guesses which I shall discount as I think we may have looked at cord/legs god knows what! lol!), with about 19 votes altogether.

Someone has even circled the nub for me and shown me 3 lines now, if thats boy i shall eat my placenta! (no I wont! eeeww)

xx


----------



## dt1234565

On ingender.com they have posts where it says post your girl nub shots once confirmed and post your boy nub shots once confirmed.

Pretty good to use as a comparison.

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hope our predictions come true for ourselves, we will be totally shocked if we are wrong! I don't mind either way though xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I dont mind so long as we have healthy babies. A girl would be a bonus though!

xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm bored. I want another scan now! Lol! I dont want to wait until Tuesday. And I am craving soup! Doesnt matter what kind, I want soup. Yesterday I had clam chowder. This morning for breakfast I had loaded bake potato soup, and I am getting ready to heat up chicken and dumplings soup. Lol! 

Oh, and I want a girl too! Will be happy with a boy, but really want a girl. Is my post sounding slightly whiney? I feel whiney.


----------



## moggi

lol i've just heated up beef stew and dumplings mmmmmm. 

As for all this gender prediction lark, i've had enough lol. Think i'm going to go off for a private gender scan in 3 or 4 weeks time :winkwink:


----------



## minidancer

No brandy you don't sound whiney at all.

I am craving fruit, especially grapes and satsumas, I could eat them all day yum yum yum!!

I am going to ask if they can check for dangly bits at my midwife training scan, i'll be nearly 18 weeks so it should be clear by then shouldn't it? xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Mmm I love grapes but every time I eat them the baby makes me throw up. It's the same with apples too... It's definitely a boy, doesn't like healthy food, sleeps all the way through the scan and won't bloody move for me :(

Moggi have you booked a private scan? I really want one but hubby says its a waste of money!


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I am going to ask if they can check for dangly bits at my midwife training scan, i'll be nearly 18 weeks so it should be clear by then shouldn't it? xxx

Yeah should be they offer private gender scans from 16 weeks :thumbup: xx


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Moggi have you booked a private scan? I really want one but hubby says its a waste of money!

I have yes, just paid deposit :happydance: Sunday 11th December at 10.10am I'll be 16+5. Seems a bit early to me but they reckon they can do it and even offered me an appointment on the Wednesday before but Mark wouldn't have been able to get the time off work. Thought Mark would complain it was a waste of money, he was telling me to wait for the hospital scan a couple of days ago. Told him I wanted to book it and he now thinks its a good idea. Men eh?! lol. I'm sure he's itching to know just like I am. So excited xx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I am craving fruit, especially grapes and satsumas, I could eat them all day yum yum yum!!

It was plums with me a few days ago, grapes would go down a treat now you mention it. Hmmmmm might have to go get some xx


----------



## dt1234565

Ha ha ha!

At the 18 week scan they should definately be able to tell you for sure!

Apparently 18 weeks is far more reliable than 16 weeks because a swollen girl bit can look like a boy bit, at 18 weeks your pretty much 100%.

However if you go for it at 16 weeks the hospital wioll back it up at 20 weeks anyway.

And if you then get a 4d scan at 27 weeks to see the face you can find out again!!!

Scans scan scans, Brandy you are one lucky lady getting so many with your care!!!


----------



## moggi

Never been for a private scan, really excited. I know I want a boy but I actually don't mind anymore as long as they are healthy. 

Thats what I thought Debbie, about hospital confirming it. Be interesting if they came out with a different sex from each other, grrrrr nightmare lol xx


----------



## minidancer

I'm just munching on a huge bowl of juicy seedless red grapes mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!

Ooh how exciting moggi, that isn't that far away, you will probably be the first of us to find out what you are having :happydance:

I am kinda hoping I am measuring big with this baby like last time as I got growth scans at 35 and 38 weeks!! I think the consultant thought I was crazy, I asked him both times to check that it was still a girl :haha: I don't know why, my baby girl was hardly going to grow a pair in the last few weeks!!

Thanks Debbie good to know that I would be able to see something then xxx


----------



## moggi

Mmmm give me some grapes!! I'm still not convinced on my dates as my due date now gives me a lmp of 16th Aug, it defo wasn't it was the 14th. I know it sounds a bit silly and not worth it for a couple of days but it has been bugging me. As soon as she measured it last week she said its measuring 12 and a half weeks which I agreed with as I thought I was 12+4 but its gestational age was 12+2. I'm rambling now aren't I lol but I thought if it was only a couple of days difference they stuck to your original due date? Not really sure anymore what my point is.....oh yes my point was that if I was on my original dates i'd be 17 weeks at the gender scan.... pregnancy hormones messing my head up completely lol xx


----------



## minidancer

Sorry none left, i've eaten them all yummy!!!

Ha ha that was a roundabout way of saying you are 17 weeks :haha: Since it is a private scan they will make sure that they get to see what they need to see, even if it means you going for a walk to get baby to move position. My midwife said she would have only changed my dates if they were out by more than 3 days. It took her ages to get an accurate measurement too, I was 12+6 by lmp but the measurements ranged from 14+6 to 12+4, I think it can be quite difficult to get the exact measurement due to baby moving and getting the right angle etc. 

Does anyone know if the circular charts that the midwives use to calculate due date from lmp are different to online calculators? Both this pregnancy and the last my date has been 2 days before the date given on online calculators? Maybe this is what has happened with yours too moggi xx


----------



## moggi

Maybe that is what happened, I realise i'm being really fickle here over a couple of days lol. Originally the referral letter to the hospital from my doctors had EDD 19th May. It confuses me as much as all this nub theory stuff lol xx


----------



## minidancer

It is really confusing, I agree!! Last time I think the online calculator told me I was due on 12th Oct, the midwife said 10th October from her chart thingy and then my scan said 11th October. My midwife decided I should just keep the 10th Oct as it was 10/10/10 and she thought it was a cool due date for me to have-very scientific and medical based :rofl:


----------



## moggi

Well yes thats very scientific isn't it? lol was a cool due date though. I do reckon my baby implanted late as I did a test the day I was due on and the following day and they were both negative so scan is probably bang on to be honest. Didn't test again until I was 4 days late and then got a positive. Plus I've been induced early with both of my girls so due dates don't really apply to me lol. Joking aside though really don't want to have to be induced again early. Watch me still have to be induced now when i'm two weeks overdue or something lol. Really looking forward to just going into labour naturally when the time is right :) xx


----------



## minidancer

Why were you induced early? Fingers crossed you start yourself this time and around your due date, not late!! I was a week and a half early last time and really hope it's the same again, I doubt il be so lucky tho xxx


----------



## moggi

Week and a half early sounds good to me lol. Was induced with eldest as she stopped growing at 34 weeks was delivered at 39 weeks weighing 4lb13 was very tiny and cute. They'd originally told me they thought she had something genetically wrong with her, probably wouldn't survive the birth and performed an ammnio on me at 37 weeks, not good at all. I felt because I was young and single they just used me as I was an interesting case for the medical students and I never spoke up for myself as I thought they knew best. Bit of a traumatic time and they kept me in as an inpatient until she was delivered, they also decided one evening they were going to do a c section due to severe decelerations only to leave me outside theatre all night and then decide they were going to induce me instead. Really messed me about! With youngest I was induced at 38 weeks due to unexplained bleeding throughout pregnancy which had me in hospital for the last 3 weeks of my pregnancy and they wouldn't let me go home until I had the baby. Just hoping this pregnancy is uneventful lol xx


----------



## minidancer

Aw sounds like you had an awful time hun :hugs: The treatment you received was appalling!! Well this is 3rd time lucky and you will have a nice easy pregnancy and the labour an delivery that you want!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks :hugs: i'm hoping so too. It was a very long time ago now and I doubt they manage patients that way anymore, hope they don't as I'm back at the same hospital I had eldest at for this one lol :dohh:

Both my births were pretty bad too, stuck on a bed wired up to monitors constantly. I'm not planning on going near a bed this time lol. xx


----------



## minidancer

I'm sure it will be a totally different experience this time :thumbup: I was stuck on a bed hooked up to monitors too, but I didn't mind as I felt more comfortable lying down, got pretty annoyed when they made me get up and bounce on the ball to try and wake baby up :haha:

Could feel baby moving loads this morning when I woke up, so exciting, can't wait for it to get stronger!! xxx


----------



## moggi

I've been feeling mine lots too :cloud9: Sooooooo happy just got my screening results through......... 1 in 51000 I'm so relieved :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's fantastic moggi, you can relax now and enjoy your pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Thank you :hug: I actually cried with relief when I read it lol xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congrats Moggi, it's such a relief to get that letter isnt it? :) So happy all of our babies seem to be growing healthy and strong x


----------



## moggi

Thank you, yes it is a relief :hugs: 

Heres to all our happy, healthy babies :happydance: xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I so can't wait until wednesday!!!!! Seems like years away! I swear i am feeling movements too ??? I am only 12 weeks so is it possible!
I am not showing 1 little bit, nor do i feel pregnant??? my only sign now it boob leakage! wierd My girls i was 'pregnant' feeling from week 0 LOL!!! yet with connor i didn't even find out until i was 24 weeks!! :O


----------



## minidancer

Maybe it's a boy this time Megan!! Can't wait to see your scan pics next week and then that will be us all in 2nd trimester :happydance:


----------



## moggi

When you've had kids before you definitely know when you're feeling something don't you and it does happen earlier. I know its mine I can feel now as its happening several times a day and I never used to feel it lol.

Hope Wednesday hurrys up for you Megan, we need more scan pics to do our gender guessing on lol xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I've been dreaming about scans! About it being a boy but who knows!


----------



## moggi

I've been dreaming mines a boy since I found out, even some guy Mark works with said he had a dream and it was a boy?! lol. Mark has had dreams its a boy........ At least I'll find out in a few weeks time. I've thought all my kids have been boys to be honest but this time has felt different. Didn't feel pregnant with the girls at all, but it was a looong time ago. xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Well it's started, people are starting to notice I'm pregnant! I don't know if that's a bad thing or a good thing though :)

I work in a bar on a Saturday just to earn a little extra cash on top of my normal job and I work with my sister in law. Today when I was serving one of the regulars I heard him to say to her "is your sister in law putting on weight or are you going to be an auntie?" :) I'd love to have seen his reaction if she'd said "actually no she's just getting fat!" lol


----------



## meganOUFC

ha hahahaha yeah he wouldn't have known where to put his face!!! :haha:

No one has noticed at all with me, but then you are a couple of weeks ahead, I just can't imagine myself getting 'bigger' any time soon :/

Has people got there 20 weeks scan dates yet?


----------



## moggi

I'm finding that even under baggy/loose tops its difficult to hide my bump now. Its a novelty for me as i barely showed with the other two.

I got my 20 wk scan date the same day i went for 12 wk scan. Its on 29th Dec xx


----------



## meganOUFC

just in time for the sales then!!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## monroezelda

Name: Gemma
Age: 27
Baby #: 4
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 0 straight after stopping the pill never had a period :/
Other half's name: lee
Other half's age: 35
Ovulation date (if known): erm no idea late september ish
Estimate due date (if known): 5 week scan gave me 14th june 2012, but I think i will get a earlier one on my next scan.
What did you do differently this cycle?: had sex everyday
Have you had any symptoms yet?: really really really bad nausia, vomiting slight headaches heartburn, but I do have gerd anyway :) even tho i am ill i have never been so hungry and greedy in my life. cramps like period pains, constipation really sore boobs I COULD GO ON LOL, this has got to be the toughest pregnancy for me so far only 11 weeks gone :).


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello Gemma :) welcome aboard :) x


----------



## gypsy1981

My 20 week scan is on 30th December so the day after you Moggi! I can usually hide my bump ok but it's the first time I've worked in the bar in 3 weeks and I have to wear black trousers and a black fitted top so it looked pretty obvious even to me yesterday. 

Hi Gemma, how are you?


----------



## moggi

Yes anomaly scan 29th dec, private gender scan 3 wks today! Yay ! :happydance:

Hiya Gemma, welcome xx


----------



## minidancer

I have my 20 week scan on the 28th and my bonus midwife training scan 2 weeks before that, can't wait!!

I can't hide my bump anymore either, I think I'm going to be huge again!!

I have a new food to add to my grape addiction, pickled onion monster munch, iv eaten so many my mouth is tingling!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, Mmm I love monster munch! My craving at the minute is strawberry milk. I'm getting through about 1.5 pints a day, it's lush!


----------



## moggi

Ha ha I now love salt and vinegar crisps. Used to avoid that flavour crisps at all costs but now my fave. Oooh and slush puppies/ ice lollys?! Also love plums. This baby has a lot to answer for lol xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

I am loving eggs at the moment! Egg mayo sandwiches and fried eggs ummmm yumo!!! 
Salt and vinegar are the best arent they!!!!!! and i had forgot about monster munch!:dohh:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Gorgeous dress BTW!!! I am not the trimest girl going TBO so don't worry about it :) xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Never done that, what do you do?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Love that dress its gorgeous! No I'm not the slimmest of people normally either but the difference is definitely noticeable. 

I tried the wedding ring test when I was about 8 weeks and it went in a circle one time and then side to side 2 mins later so no idea what that means :)

Just had a big bowl of pickled onions, mmm not had any for ages!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

will go and do it now xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, yeah that was my thoughts at the time but that theory is out of the window now!


----------



## meganOUFC

clicked on your pins leanne! ;) and i am a fb game junkie pmsl!!! 
If anyone wants to add me BTW i'm here https://www.facebook.com/meganoufc


----------



## minidancer

What a gorgeous dress Leanne! Don't worry you will find the weight comes off quite quickly and going out walking pushing the pram does wonders!! I was only half a stone heavier than before pregnancy at my 6 week check up after baby arrived and I was absolutely huge!!! 

Mmm I would love some pickled onions just now, but I feel like I have burnt my mouth with the amount of monster munch iv eaten!!

I did the ring test and it swung to and fro so indicated boy but don't know if it was me actually doing it since I'm so convinced its a boy!

Going to a black tie event on a few weeks and finding it so hard to find something to wear!! Should prob be a long dress but I'm such a short arse that unless it is quite fitted I look ridiculous!! All maternity long dresses will be quite roomy won't they? Don't want to look like I'm wearing a tent!!


----------



## moggi

Well i've just done the ring test and it was swinging side to side, couldn't find any thread so used dental floss instead lol xx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Mmm I would love some pickled onions just now, but I feel like I have burnt my mouth with the amount of monster munch iv eaten!!
> 
> Going to a black tie event on a few weeks and finding it so hard to find something to wear!! Should prob be a long dress but I'm such a short arse that unless it is quite fitted I look ridiculous!! All maternity long dresses will be quite roomy won't they? Don't want to look like I'm wearing a tent!!

I think i've got freezer burn in my mouth from all the ice lollys i'm getting through lol.

Good luck finding something to wear, sadly I haven't got anywhere to go to but at least it does solve the outfit problem xx


----------



## moggi

And last but not least lol, lovely dress Leanne. :)

Must dash, the orange juice lollys are calling me from the freezer lol xx


----------



## meganOUFC

ummm..... hagan daz 1/2 price at sainsburys!!!! :wacko:


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> ummm..... hagan daz 1/2 price at sainsburys!!!! :wacko:

Lol, Mmmmm nice xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Very!!!!!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Morning hungry ladies!!!

Hope you all had a good weekend.

I just did the ring test, round and round in circles. Gonna get DH to try it tonight, see what happens.

How are your moods? I am hyper sensitive and moody! I felt like DH was popping at me all day yesterday, which I dont think he was! Last nights conversation before going to sleep:

DH "Have you had a nice Sunday?"
Me "You having a go at me?"
DH "I just as ked if youve had a good day"
Me "Yea having a go at me again"
DH "How can I be having a go at you, asking if you have had a good day?"
Me "Cause you have had a go at me all day"
DH "Bet you start crying in a minute"
Me "I was crying up here earlier"
DH "You are so pregnant!"
Me "I am arent i!"
DH & I, laughter!

LOL!

xxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

AWWWWW...... i do wonder how they put up with us some times!! At least he is understanding :):thumbup:
I am VERY snappy at the moment and i must say, struggling to keep control of my kids :cry: None of them are aware of my 'condition' at the moment so its hard to explain my moodyness and lack of inthusiasum for any anything and well my pure lazyness!!!! Naturally they are acting up, I am sure they will be great after christmas (when we tell all!)


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, yep mood swings are great when you look back at them and laugh but not so much fun at the time!

My mood seems to have levelled out over the last few days and I seem to be starting to feel normal again. Infact apart from being tired I feel pretty damn good at the minute - second trimester must be in full swing now :) hopefully yours will level out soon too x


----------



## BrandysBabies

I did something bad...................I cancelled my NT Scan and bloods. I have been having the worst nightmares and feeling about it. I would not terminate regardless and I didnt have one with either of my other two children and I felt pressured into doing it in the first place by the high risk specialist. I just felt like it was what was right for me. I will still be going to my OB on Wed, so hopefully we will get a peek at baby then, and then once we move to Atlanta GA at the end of this week (did I mention that yet?) I will set up a private gender scan for sometime in December until I get my medical and OB set up there. I just couldn't go through with it.


----------



## meganOUFC

It's your own choice and you have to do what is best for you. I have never had one and the fact of that Ivan see my baby before 20 weeks is why I was drawn to it. Dont feel bad. XxX
<3 good luck with the move. Rather u than me, I did it in July and I don't plan to again for a looooooooong time!


----------



## moggi

Good luck with the move! And you haven't done anything wrong by cancelling your nt scan, like megan said its entirely up to you :) I wouldn't have terminated either i just wanted to know to be prepared xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

aww Brandy, dont ever feel pressured into doing something you don't want to do. I always looked at it as forewarned is forearmed and would deal with anything as it arose. But everyone is different and its a personal choice!

I had my NT scan today and didn't have to wait for the results either! (as twins with 2 placentas, they don't take bloods) So reassuring to get the results straight away and great results too, 1 in 3 thousand something for each. The other genetic markers came back good too. It was so nice not to have to wait for the blood results this time! xx


----------



## minidancer

You definately haven't done anything bad Brandy :hugs: It is up to you whether you want to have the NT scan and the tests don't give you a definative result anyway. I didn't have it last time and haven't had it this time either xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Bit nervous. I have my scan tomorrow at 3:30pm!!! Eeeeeeek! Hopefully all will be ok. I'm going on my own as well as ashley has to stay at home with Katie as she is unwell AGAIN! 
X
Is this the last of the 12 week scans now then?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Good luck Megan, can't wait to see your pic! Hope Katie is better soon too XxX


----------



## minidancer

Good luck at your scan today Megan, can't wait to see your pics xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw good luck Megan - after today that is all of us officially counting down to the 20 week scans! Can't wait to see your pics for more gender guessing!


----------



## meganOUFC

thank you every one :) iam feeling sick today but butterflies kind of sick. Like i'm about to go on a date LOL!!! (wow thats been a long time hahahahaha)

So just playing some facebook games :p then off out in a bit :) i will post As soon as i can :0) I can't wait for the gender guessing too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## meganOUFC

Had a whOle1/2 hour scan! Baby was wiggling about so much and gave the sonographer a battle hahaha my date has been moved forward almost a week to may 26th not June 1st. She said all looked well but have to wait for bloods etc. 
Pictures to come later. I'm in love <3


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's fab Megan, so happy for you :happydance: Great you have been moved forward too :thumbup: Can't wait to see your pics for some gender guessing!! xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aww congratulations :) It's great being moved forward isn't it? It's like bypassing an entire week! Can't wait to see your pics x


----------



## moggi

Thats great news Megan, yay! Am I the only one that was moved back? Boo hoo :( xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

they said wouldn't have been able to get the the right pictures if baby had been just a few days older so it was lucky!!! Just sooner now for 20week scan :)
Pictures later i promise, just not when the kids are about!
xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

24th May here! haven't adjusted my ticker yet though! congrats on moving up a week Megan! x


----------



## meganOUFC

Wooooo hooooo


----------



## gypsy1981

Woohoo 15 weeks today! According to my pregnancy app, baby is now growing hair :)


----------



## meganOUFC

Here's a scan picture, not very clear :/ and also my fat belly which and pertruded this week!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







fatbelly.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









scan.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meganOUFC

gypsy1981 said:


> Woohoo 15 weeks today! According to my pregnancy app, baby is now growing hair :)

awwwww thats so cute


----------



## meganOUFC

and a couple the right way round :p
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4









scan3.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5









scan4.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moggi

Awww its not fat lol its a lovely baby bump :happydance:

Gorgeous scan pics, as for gender i'm terrible at it so I really don't know which way to go lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Awww so cute :) I say boy based on the second picture - although I'm still never sure if I'm looking at the right part for the nub!


----------



## dt1234565

Yay Megan! Thats great! I am only guessing, but I think Boy for you!

xxxx


----------



## minidancer

Fab pics Megan and lovely bump!! I think boy from your pics xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

YAY.. Ashley said the same but I am the same as Moggi, i haven't a clue, the scanning women kept saying he but i think that was just better than it :) and she kept going aaahhhh all the time LOL!!!
thanks for not making me feel bad about the baby bulge hehehehe

COUNTDOWN FOR 20 WEEK SCANS!!!!! xx


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> YAY.. Ashley said the same but I am the same as Moggi, i haven't a clue, the scanning women kept saying he but i think that was just better than it :) and she kept going aaahhhh all the time LOL!!!
> thanks for not making me feel bad about the baby bulge hehehehe
> 
> COUNTDOWN FOR 20 WEEK SCANS!!!!! xx

I try and guess from the skull but apparently that isn't particularly reliable lol. I have to say most times i've silently guessed on a pic it has quite often turned out to be what I thought. I am leaning towards a boy for you too. Its forehead looks a bit like my babys so hopefully mine is a boy too lol. Of course I could be completely wrong pmsl xx

Just ordered my Angel Sounds Doppler too, should be here in next couple of days soooo excited :happydance:


----------



## meganOUFC

a friend of mine was just selling one of those. but i will not be getting one. Too tempting though


----------



## moggi

I never thought I'd be one for wanting one either but since I've actually been pregnant I've surprised myself. Dopplers, private scans...... what next?! lol. 

Oh god, another craving to the list, Mark thinks its absolutely disgusting lol, CRAB PASTE. Getting through a jar a day at the mo (on toast). Hope it isn't harmful, it says it contains shellfish but I'm not convinced its in high amounts. It is called Crab 'flavour' paste after all lol. Fighting the urge now to have some but popped a pizza in the oven instead. xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Ewwww - that is one craving I definitely won't be joining in on! :) I just can't get enough milk at the minute, strawberry, chocolate, plain... anything really! I've been doing some research though and apparently baby is using up excess calcium at the minute as it's cartilage is starting to harden into bone so maybe that's why I'm craving it?

I quite like the idea of a doppler but I think I'd freak myself out too much if I couldn't find the heartbeat. Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for it?

On a separate note - when does everyone have their 16 week midwife appointments? Mine is on 8th December as that's when I should have been 16 weeks but now that the hospital have moved me forward I don't know if I'm supposed to change it? Do you get to hear the heartbeat at the 16 week appointment?


----------



## minidancer

Don't think il be joining that craving either moggi ha ha!! It will be fine to eat tho so eat as much a you like!!

I don't get a 16 week app this time, I think because this is my 2nd baby. I can't remember if they checked heartbeat at 16 weeks, sorry I am totally rubbish!!! I don't get a check up now til after new year at 22 weeks I think xxx


----------



## moggi

Yes I suppose I'll be worrying myself stupid with it lol. I got it off ebay £22.99 with free P&P includes the gel, battery, recording cable, couple of cds one to record babys heartbeat on to. Some were a pound or two cheaper but had longer delivery times. 

I know the crab paste is pretty gross isn't it? I can't stop munching, i'm ravenous!!! Lol. 

I've got my 16week appointment on the 5th December, I'll actually be 15+6 but they only do Mondays and I didn't really want to leave my thyroid function test a week longer if that makes sense. xx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Don't think il be joining that craving either moggi ha ha!! It will be fine to eat tho so eat as much a you like!!

I thought it'd be ok to eat, even I know its disgusting but I just can't help myself!! lol xx


----------



## gypsy1981

That's a pretty good deal! Ooh it's tempting to buy one. 

Do you know whether we get to hear the heartbeat at this appointment? A few people have told me I will so I'm hoping so. I'll be 16w6d at mine so I'm tempted to try and bring it forward.


----------



## meganOUFC

Mines December 14th I think. And I have always heard the heartbeat at that stage. I believe u can hear it from 14weeks in some cases! 

I love crab paste!!!! And crab sticks and anything like that! I craved salmon when I was pregnant with Chloe and then the 3rd trimester it was prawns. 
With Connor I craved toilet cleaner (smelling not eating!)
Katie was crunching frozen coke ???????


----------



## moggi

Lol. Talking of crab paste I've lasted long enough today without a fix, got to have some!! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Yea, they will listen to the heartbeat then. I have my 16 week appointment with my consultant on 14th Dec.

x


----------



## dt1234565

Are you all much smaller now the bloat has gone? I feel tiny now and keep worrying I am not pregnant anymore! Ridiculous probably but I feel so much smaller....


----------



## minidancer

Quite right moggi, you satisfy your crab paste cravings!!

I must be the only one without a 16 week app, altho I have my wee bonus scan at 17 weeks. 

I'm def not smaller now bloat has gone, I feel huge already but iv only put on a couple of pounds. Just waiting for the how far along at you comments and the look of shock when I tell them :haha:


----------



## minidancer

Aaaaarrrggghh bloody hormones, I cry like a baby everytime the John Lewis christmas advert comes on-my hubby thinks I am completely nuts!!! Anyone else crying at stupid things? xx


----------



## moggi

I cry at everything still, could cry now for no reason lol. Keep having horrible nightmares too, really disturbing.

I was massive on Tues and all of a sudden bloat really seems to have gone. Can defo see baby at the bottom its quite obvious but higher up has gone right down. Feel a bit of a freak lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> I cry at everything still, could cry now for no reason lol. Keep having horrible nightmares too, really disturbing.
> 
> I was massive on Tues and all of a sudden bloat really seems to have gone. Can defo see baby at the bottom its quite obvious but higher up has gone right down. Feel a bit of a freak lol xxx

Mine is like that too, flat higher up and huge lower down. It looks like I've just got a massive beer belly! I'm still crying a lot too, sometimes I just get really overwhelmed for no reason and burst out crying, gotta love pregnancy!

I'm off to see Bryan Adams now, Mmm I can't wait I love that man! He's very very sexy for his age :)


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> I'm off to see Bryan Adams now, Mmm I can't wait I love that man! He's very very sexy for his age :)

Oooh have fun :) xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks he was brilliant :) I'm paying for it today though, my back and legs are aching and I'm in serious need of a nap! Why is it that pregnancy makes you feel like an old woman? A year ago I would have been right at the front of the crowd dancing away but last night I had to make do with standing in the middle and leaning against a barrier!

I was kinda hoping I would get a bit of movement from baby last night with all the loud music but nothing :( Guess he/she is not a Bryan Adams fan!


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh I've just received a 20% off voucher for Babies R Us for this weekend only, is it crazy to buy my travel system this early?


----------



## minidancer

Aw glad you had a fab time last night. You will need a chilled out weekend to recover. I def don't think it's too early to get your travel system especially if you have a discount. Have you found one you like? xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww Bless, Glad you had a good time. I struggled to walk round town at the beginning of the week. Suddenly had to get some water and sit down before I fell down, honestly thought i'd be found on the floor behind a clothes rack in New Look, how embarassing lol. Made me realise I can just keep on like I used to. 

My doppler arrived today, yay!! Found the hb several times but i've got such a little wriggle bum in there it kept moving away lol. Need to try and do it when he/she is asleep if that ever happens! Tried to manually count hb but as the baby wouldn't keep still for more than 40 seconds it made it slightly difficult lol. It been so lovely to hear him or her. :cloud9:


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's lovely moggi, I bet you will be using it all the time now just sitting listening to the heartbeat :cloud9: xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I'm going to have to restrict myself lol. I was surprised how high up the baby was too. I was searching around low down to start with and I was about half an inch below my belly button when I eventually found them. xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Aw glad you had a fab time last night. You will need a chilled out weekend to recover. I def don't think it's too early to get your travel system especially if you have a discount. Have you found one you like? xxx

Yeah there's a few decent priced ones in there that we had a push around the shop last weekend and they handled really well. Haven't picked a definitive one yet but we're gonna go tomorrow I think and pick one out. Ooh I'm excited now! Also just had a look on the Mamas and Papas website and they have a pretty decent sale on the Zeddy and Parsnip range which we love so I'm gonna have to go buy a few things there too.... oh no!

Don't know if anyone is interested but my hubby has received the same discount voucher email as me for Babies R Us so we effectively have two and only need one. They can only be used this weekend though, would anyone like it? I can forward it on by email, I'm presuming they're transferable!


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh and great news about your doppler - to count the heartbeat don't you just have to count it for 15 seconds and them multiply by 4? Might be easier if it's a wriggler :)


----------



## moggi

Just went to give it a go and it must be asleep tucked away somewhere because I can only find my hb now but it seemed to be moving too so do you think it could have been the cord? I'll give it a go later :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

I'm not sure what it could have been, maybe the cord since that pulses too. I've been feeling the odd movement just below my belly button but thought it was too far up, so maybe it is baby since you found heartbeat around that area too. How long til your gender scan now?

Thanks for the offer gypsy, I wont be anywhere near a baby's re us this weekend so I'm out for it xxx


----------



## moggi

My gender scan is two weeks Sunday, the 11th. Really looking forward to it :) 

I thought i could feel the top of my uterus up by my belly button but thought i must have been mistaken and i've thought i'd felt things there too. Must be our babies :) 

Thanks for the offer of the voucher too gypsy but I don't think i'll be going anywhere near a toys r us this weekend either xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm convinced my baby is at my belly button too, there's a little hard ridge just at the opening which I can feel with my finger and which disappears when I lie down. I can't think what else it could be.

No problem, well the offer's there if anyone sees anything they want. It can be used on the online store too if that's of any interest to anyone!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah no problem, send me your email address and I'll forward it on. I haven't even looked at mattresses yet, I've got my furniture picked but never gave much thought to the practical stuff!

Hope your cold gets better soon. I've had 2 since getting pregnant and they're awful! Have u tried hot water with honey and lemon? Vicks in hot water works pretty well when inhaled too x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I've sent it across to you, if you have any issues opening it let me know and I'll re-try! I haven't fully sussed out gmail yet :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, glad its going to some use :) did u get any good deals? I can't wait to buy my travel system today, I'm so excited! Spent £120 on mamas and papas website last night too and got a lot of the nursery stuff. Made savings of £52 so it was quite a good deal! We now have the rug, the cot bumpers, the light fitting and curtains. Hmm I think I might be getting slightly ahead of myself :) shame to miss bargains though!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## meganOUFC

And hopefully we would all have had a gender scan intime to get some sale bargains too!


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh I've had a good shopping weekend this weekend! Got my mamas and papas stuff yesterday and today I've bought my travel system, cot mattress (I stole your idea Leanne, the deal was too good to miss) and changing bag all for £225. Changing bag is awesome, it's got a wet compartment for nappies and an insulated compartment to keep baby's bottle warm!

We ended up going for the Graco Sterling travel system. I begrudge spending a lot of money on a pram as I can't see it getting used massive amounts anyway as our family and friends all live far enough away that we have to drive to see them. My main requirements were that it turned easily and was light enough for me to get in and out of the car. It came with free footmuff and rain cover too!


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo glad your shopping trip went so well!! Bet you will be playing with your pram all the time. It's so exciting getting new baby stuff. I'm going to go and test drive some double prams next weekend, I will need a pretty durable one coz I walk quite a lot. I'm really excited xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm keeping at my mam's house for now as I've had about 6 different people tell me that it's bad luck to have your pram in the house before baby arrives and although I'm not superstitious I don't want to tempt fate on anything to do with this baby!

Where are you going to look at prams? Do you have a shop in mind or are u just trying all of the baby shops?


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I had loads of people telling me that last time too, I caved tho and took pram home when I wa about 32 weeks, spent ages practicing putting it up and down :haha: I think we will go to John Lewis to test them coz I know they do the baby jogger I like the look of. If we find one we definitely like we will look and see if we can get it somewhere cheaper xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I've been looking on ebay........... something local and half decent. Never buying new again, done it with all of mine and lost so much money so time to save some pennies and bag me a bargin!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

oh there is! there is a m&p travel system on there that i know costs over £400 new and it is on £80 at the moment and looks immaculate! And its less than 10 miles from me too!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

suze, you thinking about the baby jogger city select? I have that! bought it with ds1 as thought then when no2 comes along I'll just buy the extra seat! I think my ds is growing out of it now though but he is really tall, but it will be good for the twins! and the shopping basket is lush!! its the biggest one I've ever seen (deffo one of its best selling points!)

I need to book my gender scan!! I can't believe 16 weeks will just be around the corner in no time!! I've not bought anything for the twins yet...well tell a lie, i found an ace bargain for a highchair from tesco 22gbp each but turns out it was on the web as a mistake, the deal was too good to be true and they refunded my money :( I love a bargain!! xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Need to re-subscribe to this thread as my stupid phone unsubscribed me, grrr!

Quick question - can anyone advise if Blistex is safe to use in pregnancy? I had a look on the website but it just has the standard wording to check with your doctor. Woke up with a huge blister on my lip yesterday morning and it's throbbing :(


----------



## minidancer

Hi Liz, yeah that's the one I have seen that I like. Would you recommend it? A bit worried now though because my wee girl is quite tall too. I def want one that can be a single as well as a double. Ooh how exciting finding out the sex of your little twinnys. Are you feeling any better? 

I'm not sure about the blistex but I'm sure it's fine xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

minidancer said:


> Hi Liz, yeah that's the one I have seen that I like. Would you recommend it? A bit worried now though because my wee girl is quite tall too. I def want one that can be a single as well as a double. Ooh how exciting finding out the sex of your little twinnys. Are you feeling any better?
> 
> I'm not sure about the blistex but I'm sure it's fine xxx

I would recommend it, yes. But what are you planning to use the buggy for mostly? We don't really take it into town anymore or in the car as we have a bjcm that comes in the car for journies into town etc, but for walks from the house I love it. I probably prefer it to the bjcm but the bjcs was just taking up all the room in the boot of my qashqai :( Now we are looking at new cars as need to fit 3 isofix seats across row 2....but the basket is lush!!! It is supposed to fit up to 3yr olds but I don't know... but Dylan is really tall too. I'm not sure if any other buggy has better seat height dimensions? 

I think blistex is fine too, as it is more topical than anything you ingest. xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I would also say blisteze is fine. Dont mean to put a downer on the subject, but has anyone ever heard of cold sores being harmful to new born babies?


----------



## gypsy1981

I googled it yesterday and read a case where a baby had been affected but it was because the mother had never had one before and had no immunity to them so the baby didn't pick up any immunity either. Have you heard something?


----------



## minidancer

Thanks for the info Liz. I will mainly be using it to go for walks, not really to go shopping. I really want one that can be a single too as my husband quite often takes my little girl to work with him on a Saturday so would only have baby with me then. I love how that pram has so many different configurations. I will just need to have a good look at it, and others. 

Megan iv never heard that. I do know that coldsores are extremely contagious so babies would prob catch them easily since their immune systems aren't very developed.


----------



## meganOUFC

No it was just something that stuck in my mind from Ages ago. There was a fcebook page that someone liked and it was so
Something along the lines of 'be aware of cold sore and new borns, mothers should be aware'
I never read it but stuck
In my mind so when u mention cold sores. My brain hooked it up lol


----------



## gypsy1981

Ah right, aw they're awful things! I'd never had one in my life until February this year when one popped up about 3 days before my wedding! This is my second so I'm associating them with being run down or stressed :(

I read that if you've got an outbreak when giving birth then baby is at an increased risk as they're caught through skin to skin contact but other than that it's fine.


----------



## meganOUFC

What was the name of that website where they guess the gender. You was talking about it earlier in the thread but I'm too lazy tO back track :p x


----------



## dt1234565

in-gender.com xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

100 days pregnant for you tomorrow! Woooooo


----------



## dt1234565

OMG! So I am! What a milestone!!!!


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo happy 100 days Debbie :happydance:

How are you all? I am having bad round ligament pain, feels like a bad stitch when I move, everything is just stretching I suppose, thought it would be better this time since its already been stretched once before!!

I just put my 16 week bump up on 2nd tri so i'm just going to put it up here today too even tho it is a day early, 16 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Hiya everyone :)

Nice bump, mine was a bit like that but in the past week its completely shrunk lol and is now down low. I'm embarassed to post a pic now compared to how it looked last week! Lol. As for round ligament pain I'm suffering too. Felt like I was being stabbed earlier when I tried to get out of bed. Still feeling really teary and down, bloody hormones eh?! XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh wow - my bump is nowhere near as big as that and mine's right down low too. That's a cute bump! I'm getting stretching pains too, although I don't mind so much as I think I'm also starting to feel movement, yay! :) I got this weird feeling last night as if something was pressing against my stomach from the inside and I've had a couple of little fluttery feelings this morning. I'm excited!


----------



## minidancer

Thanks girls :flower:

I feel absolutely huge already, dread to think how big i'm going to end up :haha:

Aw moggi, I know stupid bloody hormones have a lot to answer for :hugs: Hope you are feeling better soon, maybe watch something funny on tv or do something you really enjoy :hugs:

Fab news Gypsy, definately sounds like you can feel baby :happydance: I was getting wee pokes and prods for ages but hadn't felt anything for a few days until today and I can feel as if something is pushing out too. Can't wait to get the proper big movements :happydance:


----------



## moggi

I had a good cry on the phone to Mark, feel a bit better but could still cry at the drop of a hat! Daft isn't it lol. Been feeling my little babba too and listening in to them on the doppler, sounds like a steam train. Everytime I try and find the hb for Mark I can't, he/she keeps hiding from daddy lol. I can't wait for the big kicks to start, bet i'll end up regreting saying that when i'm being kicked all night long and unable to sleep :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

A good cry is great sometimes, maybe a sad film would be better to watch and you can cry to your hearts content and get it all out!

Are you loving your Doppler? xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah maybe a sad film would do the trick, who knows i'm not myself right now. Hopefully the feeling will disappear as quickly as it arrived :)

Yes doppler is great especially now I know where the baby likes to snuggle up so i can find him/her easily (apart from when Mark wants to listen of course lol). Even when I don't find the hb its nice to just hear them moving around, sometimes its very lively and kicks the doppler which makes a deafening noise through the headphones lol :)


----------



## minidancer

I am sure you will be feeling back to normal soon, and not long until your gender scan :happydance: so thats something to look forward to.

Aw naughty baby not letting Daddy hear it's heartbeat, how cute!! I bet it won't be long and he will be feeling baby move for himself :thumbup: Aw soo cute that baby kicks the doppler, I loved that in my last pregnancy, it's like they are saying 'hey what do you think you are doing disturbing me in my nice cosy home' xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I am officially a Georgia peach! The move went great! I miss my mommy and daddy already but I am a big girl and will be just fine. I have an amazing husband to take care of me. We both had our first day of work on Monday and got Zach enrolled in school. It was a great day. I havent worked in 6yrs!! Wow! But it felt great getting back to business. We are both working for a local company here that is owned by my best childhood friend. I am the new office manager snd dh is a contract installer. The company does all of the installs for 11 Lowe's stores here in Atlanta, so it is very busy and a lot of money to make! Yeah! Havent got insurance set up yet because I want to be able to get my December perscriptions first, lol.

Bean has turned into a little shark!! Holy crap! I forgot what it felt like! It feels like "she" is doing laps in my uterus! And it happened over night. Yesterday as a matter of fact, just all of the sudden I could feel "her". And now it is constant. Seems so early for them to be this strong?!


----------



## meganOUFC

Glad the move went well. Glad to hear "SHE" is kicking your but hahahahah


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, yea for some reason EVERYONE is calling the baby "she". I find myself doing it constantly. I will be perfectly happy with either so I don't know why I keep doing it. I think I am going to have my hands full though! Lol!


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I am sure you will be feeling back to normal soon, and not long until your gender scan :happydance: so thats something to look forward to.
> 
> Aw naughty baby not letting Daddy hear it's heartbeat, how cute!! I bet it won't be long and he will be feeling baby move for himself :thumbup: Aw soo cute that baby kicks the doppler, I loved that in my last pregnancy, it's like they are saying 'hey what do you think you are doing disturbing me in my nice cosy home' xxx

Yes I think thats exactly what the baby is saying lol, go and poke about somewhere else!

I can't wait until Mark can feel the baby too, I think he feels really left out that I've heard the heartbeat so many times and it always hides from him.

We are both really looking forward to the gender scan now, only 11 more sleeps :happydance:

I'm feeling quite a bit better tonight, plus after my tearful outburst on the phone earlier Mark brought these home for me.


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies! I am officially a Georgia peach! The move went great! I miss my mommy and daddy already but I am a big girl and will be just fine. I have an amazing husband to take care of me. We both had our first day of work on Monday and got Zach enrolled in school. It was a great day. I havent worked in 6yrs!! Wow! But it felt great getting back to business. We are both working for a local company here that is owned by my best childhood friend. I am the new office manager snd dh is a contract installer. The company does all of the installs for 11 Lowe's stores here in Atlanta, so it is very busy and a lot of money to make! Yeah! Havent got insurance set up yet because I want to be able to get my December perscriptions first, lol.
> 
> Bean has turned into a little shark!! Holy crap! I forgot what it felt like! It feels like "she" is doing laps in my uterus! And it happened over night. Yesterday as a matter of fact, just all of the sudden I could feel "her". And now it is constant. Seems so early for them to be this strong?!

Glad the move went well :thumbup: and good luck in the new job. 

LOL @ little shark, I've got a constant wriggler. I couldn't quite believe what I was feeling either but when you've had kids before you do feel them earlier don't you? :)


----------



## minidancer

Aw moggi what a lovely thoughtful OH you have, beautiful flowers!! Oh how exciting, after the weekend the time will fly by until your scan! Hope you are feeling better today :flower:

Glad your move went well brandy and that you are loving your new job xxx


----------



## moggi

I know i'm so lucky and don't realise it sometimes. Went through 16 years with my ex and I don't think he ever bought me flowers lol. BTW Decree Nisi being pronounced in court on Dec 19th, yay! 

Had nightmare about scan last night, it was clearly a girl on the screen and they kept saying it was a boy. I was so confused, lets hope its not so confusing on the day lol. All my gut feelings about what it could be have completely gone recently, I used to be convinced it was a boy!

Here is my first of the month bump pic contribution, looking at the pic it doesn't actually look as small as I thought it was, but its defo smaller than last week :wacko:


----------



## minidancer

Oh moggi that's fantastic a great early Xmas present for you, you will be glad to get it finally finalised! Love your bump too, I def think it looks bigger and rounder than your last one. I'm sure your scan will be fine and since it's a private one they will need to find out for definite even of that means you going back, it will w so interesting to see if all of our instincts are correct xx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I'm actually holding it in on that pic lol, well attempting to! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

When is your private scan???? How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> When is your private scan???? How exciting!!!!!!

It's next Sunday, 11th Dec at 10.10am :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Lovely bump Leanne :) Mine is double the size it was earlier now, I get so bloated as the day goes on. 

My sickness has come back again today, god I feel rough. Baby has been wriggling so much today which is lovely to feel but really doesn't help with the nausea!! XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks luv, i'll be ok. Sickness disappears for days then reappears again when you think youre in the clear lol. 

I actually can't believe the scan is creeping up, i also can't believe I will find out what it is. Really hate calling my little baby 'it' lol. I'm actually really nervous and excited all at the sametime. It still doesn't seem real even though I can feel the baby moving around perhaps after this scan it'll finally sink in lol. XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Blah, I feel super pukey today.

On a lighter note- I rescheduled my private gender/3d scan for Dec 21st at 17wks! Yeah!! I cant wait!!


----------



## moggi

Awww Brandy me too! Hope you're feeling better soon, great news about the scan, bet you can't wait can you? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

This thread's been quiet for a couple of days, how has everyone's weekend been? My bump has had a bit of a growth spurt this weekend. I had quite a bit of cramp during the night on Friday night and then when I woke up yesterday I looked huge! I'm guessing the pains must have been baby shoving everything out of the way :)


----------



## moggi

Awww mine feels weird like its pushing out if that makes sense? Baby has been really active, unless you catch it asleep with the doppler it'll just hit/kick it lol. Its got such a personality already. 

My weekends been ok, just busy. Been xmas shopping and to my godsons 4th b'day party today. Hes having another one next sat for all his nursery friends. I'm knackered lol. Midwife appointment tomorrow. Hope everyone else is ok? Ps: this time next week i'll know if the baby is a he or she! Yay XxX


----------



## moggi

Ooh forgot to say the baby finally let daddy hear him/her yesterday :happydance: lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

My midwife appointment is on Thursday, can't wait to hear the heartbeat! Aw you're so lucky finding out so soon if it's a boy or a girl, I'm itching to know now. Bet your OH was over the moon he heard the heartbeat :)

Yeah I've had a busy weekend too. I was at work yesterday and then we had my husband's nephew stay over last night as his mum was decorating his bedroom and needed him out of the way. He had us up at 7:30 this morning :(


----------



## moggi

Yeah he was really happy to hear it eventually :)

Kids have such a habit of getting you up early, bet he was full of life too at 7.30 wasn't he. My godson likes to get up anywhere between 4.30-6.00 lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Yep he was hyper! He slept downstairs on an air bed as the spare room is a mess and decided to turn the tv on at 7:30 but couldn't work out how to turn the volume down so came and knocked on our door to ask! Could have throttled him! :)


----------



## moggi

Lol kids, you gotta love em! We need to get our sleep while we can, before you know it we'll be up for night feeds! XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw I can't wait! I know I'll probably regret saying that but I really can't wait for the middle of the night cuddles and feeds when the rest of the world is asleep and everything is peaceful :)

Can't wait to hear the results of your scan and see if any of us were right!


----------



## moggi

I just can't wait to have snuggles with my baby :)

As for the scan, i know! Its soooo exciting. Can't wait for the next week to pass! I'm off to a family party straight after so i'll have to do a quick update via the phone and a proper post later XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi girls

Hope you are all good! I has a busy weekend too doing Xmas shopping and had a party on sat night, sooo tired today!

Aw moggi only a few more days until your scan, how exciting!! And woohoo for your oh finally getting to hear the heartbeat

Gypsy how exciting you have popped!! Having a bump is fab altho it's a pain when you can't put your own socks on ha ha. 

Lovely bump Leanne xx

Brandy that's great news you have a date for your gender scan. 

Just think girls in 4 or 5 weeks we will all have had our 20 week scans and be halfway there!!


----------



## moggi

I know exciting times!! :happydance:

Just got back from my 16wk midwife appointment, heard the heartbeat. She found it immediately after warning me she might not find it straight away as the baby is still small etc etc. Didn't tell her i'd already heard it at home lol nor did I tell her about private gender scan, don't know why but it just didn't feel right. True to form the baby hit/kicked the doppler and wriggled constantly lol. Made everyone in the room laugh, Midwife said it sounded like a very happy and healthy baby :happydance: The heart rate was 154bpm, sounds suspiciously like my last daughters lol. Maybe it is another little girlie after all, soon be finding out! :)


----------



## minidancer

Glad your appointment went well moggi :happydance: I can't wait until your gender scan to find out what you are having!! xxx


----------



## moggi

We'll have to have some last minute guesses, find out what everybody thinks it might be lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Yes we definitely will have to have some last minute guesses. just think this time next week you will be looking at either boys or girls stuff for baby instead of unisex! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Predictions on in-gender suggest a girl but also they can't tell as the nub isn't clearly visible :/ 
I think a girl but secretly hoping for a boy. Ooooooooh I really don't know!!!!
Haven't got my scan date yet :( boooo I think I'll phone the hospital tomorrow and ask them as they sent my first scan appointment to my old address from over 5 years ago!!! Weird!

Moggi I think boy and same tO you minidancer xxxx


----------



## moggi

I know! I know I keep saying it but I really can't believe it. Not sure it'll ever feel real until its been born and in my arms lol.

Awww megan I hope its a boy but if its another girl I don't mind. I'd love a boy as it'd be a first grandson for my mom and dad and on Marks side too. I do know this much, its a cheeky little wriggle bum and I can't wait till next May to meet him or her :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

This time round for me I have killer heart burn!!!!!!! Never drank so much gaviscon in my life!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Funnily enough I have too, hence i'm awake at such a ridiculous hour lol. Had it bad a few weeks ago then it disappeared, looks like its back again. Hope you aren't suffering for much longer XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Yes this is true, as long as I haven't still got heartburn then I don't mind lol. Oooh just noticed i've got an avocado today and a very wriggly one at that! XxX


----------



## minidancer

I'm sure i'm having a boy too, but wouldn't mind either way, altho a boy would be nice to have one of each.

Megan did you phone to get an appointment for your scan sorted, hope you hear soon.

I haven't had heartburn too bad yet, I was dying with it last time, it was awful. Kept a bottle of gaviscon beside my bed and would wake up and drink out of the bottle in the middle of the night yuck yuck yuck!! I resorted to milk too and I hate milk. Really hope I don't get it bad this time again. Remember to mention it to your midwife or doctor and you will get gaviscon on prescription and not have to pay for it, I know gaviscon can be expensive especially if you are drinking it like water to try and get rid of the dreaded heartburn!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I was just saying to Ashley I was going to ask my doctor for a perscription as I drink it like water lol!!!
My appointment is Jan 16th although I think think should've changed as I will be nearly 22 weeks??????


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow!! Oranges!! Yeah!!! Did I tell you all that I schedlued another private scan for the 21st to find out what the baby is? In all the chaos of moving I wasnt sure whether I had told you all or not. I had to cancel the other one that I had set up because we moved before the appt. I cant wait to find out right before Christmas!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Just in
Time for Christmas :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

I can't wait
To find
Out! I have to wait
Until Jan 16th and I'll be nearly 22weeks. I thought that was too late for an anomaly scan?


----------



## moggi

I'd get in touch with hospital as it says in my nhs guide to screening tests its supposed to be carried out between 18+0 & 20+6. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> I'd get in touch with hospital as it says in my nhs guide to screening tests its supposed to be carried out between 18+0 & 20+6. XxX

thats what i thought


----------



## dt1234565

Hey ladies hope your all well, from what I have read the scan is carried out between 19 and 21+6 weeks. xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh ok. :/ gutted
I have to wait that looooooooooong!


----------



## moggi

Ask your midwife hun, was the anomaly scan booked before you had your last scan if so they would be going off incorrect dates. I'd just check you haven't slipped through the net XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Just got back from the midwife and got to hear my baby's heartbeat for the first time :)

She wasn't going to listen for it as she said it freaks a few people out if they can't pick it up but she said she would if I really wanted her to so I said yes. I was really worried for some reason. Baby never moved on my 12 week scan so I kinda convinced myself something was wrong but as soon as she put the wand on my belly it kicked it away, had a little wriggle and then gave it a few more kicks for good measure before settling down and letting her pick up its heartbeat! Oh my god it was amazing!! Proper strong little heart beating away, I am totally in love!! :)


----------



## meganOUFC

That's wonderful!!!!!! :) x


----------



## moggi

Awww its great to hear isn't it? They told me they might not pick it up but found it straight away. Sounds like you've got a cheeky little wriggle bum like I have lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

It really is amazing :) it took about a minute to find the heartbeat but I wasn't really worried as you could hear it wriggling away! Aw I'm so glad it's moving about now, bring on the 20 week scan :) x


----------



## moggi

Thats what used to comfort me with my home doppler when i could hear it moving about even if i couldnt find the heartbeat. I can now usually find it in about 20 seconds, i know where it likes to hide lol. So pleased you got to hear it.

When is your next scan? 

I'm wasting my second day waiting for boiler engineer to come and fix broken boiler. Not happy its so cold and i've got no heating. Going to have to ring them again, was told yesterday afternoon they'd be here. They're just running late! Grrrrrrrr! XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Gypsy that's fab :happydance: hearing the heartbeat is just amazing!! :cloud9:

Ooh moggi, only a couple more days until your scan :happydance:


----------



## moggi

I know!!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh my god yeah your scan is tomorrow! I'd be bouncing with excitement by now :) my next one is on 30th December so just under 3 weeks to wait. Oh I really can't wait to see your pics and find out what you're having!

Did u get your boiler sorted? Not a good time of year to be sitting with no heating :( 

I was so over the moon last night. I went to my work Xmas party and had a pretty crap night as I was obviously the only sober one there and the cheesy music was starting to get on my nerves so I left at 10pm and drove home. On the way home I felt this funny feeling in my tummy where the seatbelt was so went to adjust it and then the baby started kicking away! It's the first time I can honestly say I've felt movement and known for definite it was the baby :) it was so amazing, when I got home I lay stretched out on my back and I could feel rolling sort of movements for about 10 minutes. Baby O is finally moving, yay :) x


----------



## moggi

Awww thats so lovely that you felt the baby moving on the way home :happydance: Its so nice when you finally get a feeling and you know it can only be the baby isn't it? 

Boiler still on the blink, its a local authority property and I'm losing the will to live with the call centre now. They initially told me it should be dealt with within 24hrs that was at 14.06 on Wednesday. I've rung 7 times, they were supposed to bring out emergency heaters for me (not good enough in my opinion) which still haven't arrived. Each time I ring they don't believe nobody has come out, but then go on to say they are very busy. I'm sorry but thats no excuse now after this long. Keep asking if anyone in property is over 70 or under 5 which there isn't but next time I ring i'm going to tell them that my baby might not be being physically affected by the cold but most likely is by my stress levels! Probably won't get me anywhere but its worth a go. Feel like getting a private engineer out and sending Birmingham city council the invoice. Its ridiculous to be honest. I've waited in constantly for them to turn up, missed two days lectures at uni but i'm not missing things i've got planned this weekend!!

Really really looking forward to scan tomorrow, shame heating fiasco is overshadowing it at the moment. Not to worry, i'm not letting the council ruin that for me :) My anomaly scan is the day before yours on the 29th. We haven't got long to wait for those either now have we? :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

Aw gypsy that's so lovely, baby must have known you were fed up and wanted to cheer you up. Feeling baby move is just amazing!!

Aw moggi what a fecking nightmare!! I would be furious too!! I hope they get their arses ino gear and get it sorted for you soon!! Ooh so exciting can't wait to hear about your scan? What time is it at? Il be checking here all the time for an update!!

My anomaly scan is the 28th so there is a few of us the same week, I can't wait!! Got my bonus scan next week tho, I wonder if they will check for dangly bits if I ask.


----------



## meganOUFC

There's no harm in asking :)


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I think I will def ask, if they do see anything il have my 20 week scan a couple of weeks after to back it up xx


----------



## moggi

Yes i'd ask too if i was you :) 

Scan is at 10.10am and i'm off out straight after but can do a quick update via phone.

Still without heating, given up hope until monday now. I'm off on monday so its not too much of a problem xxx


----------



## minidancer

Good luck for tomorrow, il be checking all morning for your update. Enjoy every minute and can't wait to find out if you are team blue or pink!! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm going to keep looking too! How exciting :)


----------



## moggi

Awww thank you so much :hugs: Found an old pink and white blanket that the girls used to have in the pram, maybe its a sign lol xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thanks again everyone, can't believe its nearly time, feels like ages since I booked it and now seems really surreal. Aswell as finding out what it is i'm looking forward to my first non nhs experience too :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Where is it? At the hospital? Or a clinic?
I am hoping for blue but I keep seeing signs of pink but who knows :/ I think it's blue for you :)

Oooooooooooh Ben and jerrys half price in sainsburys girls ;)


----------



## gypsy1981

minidancer said:


> Aw gypsy that's so lovely, baby must have known you were fed up and wanted to cheer you up. Feeling baby move is just amazing!!
> 
> Aw moggi what a fecking nightmare!! I would be furious too!! I hope they get their arses ino gear and get it sorted for you soon!! Ooh so exciting can't wait to hear about your scan? What time is it at? Il be checking here all the time for an update!!
> 
> My anomaly scan is the 28th so there is a few of us the same week, I can't wait!! Got my bonus scan next week tho, I wonder if they will check for dangly bits if I ask.

Yeah that's what I thought too, it's like it was reminding me that there was a damn good reason I couldn't have a drink and I was getting something much better than a drunken night out :)

Good luck for this morning Moggi, looking out for your update! 

Mini - I think they will definitely check the sex for you if you ask. It'll be good practice for the sonographer too!


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Where is it? At the hospital? Or a clinic?
> I am hoping for blue but I keep seeing signs of pink but who knows :/ I think it's blue for you :)
> 
> Oooooooooooh Ben and jerrys half price in sainsburys girls ;)

Its a Babybond scan at a private clinic, have heard good things about them so fingers crossed all goes well. I really don't know now if i'm pink or blue but hopefully it'll be obvious today :) 

Mmm Ben and Jerrys lol xxx


----------



## moggi

Ok ladies, quick update.............. Its a girl. She was very co-operative and got a really clear shot so not much doubt there lol. Put pics up later. Really happy, shes very cute and we're in love XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's fab news moggi, congratulations!! So exciting you can go punk shopping now. Can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous princess xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

minidancer said:


> Aw that's fab news moggi, congratulations!! So exciting you can go punk shopping now. Can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous princess xx

Ha ha meant pink shopping not punk shopping!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Congratulations :) :) :) wooooo hoooooo at least u can grab the sales :) sO pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congratulations, that's brilliant :) can't wait to see the pics! Oh I'm so jealous that you know already and can start shopping :) 

Leanne - are you hoping for a girl? I'm hoping for a girl and I was trying to work out how close to ovulation we bd'd too but if the sonographers dates are right then I didn't ovulate when I thought I did anyway so that method is screwed :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Btw - have you got any names in mind for a girl?


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Same here, we've had our girl's name picked since before I got pregnant but we just can't agree on a boy's name. It'll be Caitlin O'Neill for a girl. Evie is a lovely name! :)

Yeah we're definitely finding out the sex, I'm itching to start buying pink or blue stuff and to give our baby an identity rather than just calling it "the baby" all the time. Are you finding out?


----------



## moggi

Thanks so much for all your kind comments, it means so much. Still on :cloud9: from this morning. I'm so so happy, can't believe I wanted a boy so much but as soon as I saw her I realised I loved her no matter what. When the sonographer said its a little girl in there I felt disappointed for Mark and he looked shocked but he then said as long as its a healthy baby I don't mind what it is. True to form she kicked the ultrasound probe and wriggled constantly. The sonographer said shes a wriggler, I said yes i know! Sonographer said she looked fine and showed me the bladder and a kidney before she wriggled and we lost the shot lol. We also saw her hands and long fingers, feet and tiny toes, so cute. Also saw her playing with the umbilical cord, I honestly don't know how I held back the tears lol. 

Here are the pics we got, some are better than others. Sonographer said she couldn't get great ones as she was on the move so much lol. 

Cheeky girl looking at us


The potty shot


Side profile 


Close up side profile of head and face


4D pic of her face, not very clear but you can see her left ear, eyes and her left arm under her chin with right arm going behind her head.


:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## minidancer

Aw moggi your pics of little miss wriggles are gorgeous, what a wee cutie!! I'm so happy that your scan was so amazing, I bet you can't stop looking at your photos :cloud9: xx


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, quick update.............. Its a girl. She was very co-operative and got a really clear shot so not much doubt there lol. Put pics up later. Really happy, shes very cute and we're in love XxX
> 
> Awww yay! Our first confirmed pink bundle of joy! Glad to hear everything went well hun, cant wait to see the scan pics of your lovely little lady!
> 
> Can i ask, do you know when you bd'd in relation to when you ovulated. I'm trying to work out if I could have a girl even though we bd'd 2 days before and the day before ov (the closer you bd to ov the more chance of having a boy so ive heard) xClick to expand...

Thank you :happydance:

I thought I'd ovulated on the Saturday and we did it on the Sunday morning. Didn't do it again until Tuesday so god knows when I actually ovulated, it probably wasn't the Saturday after all. We did it later in the week too although I didn't make note of when as I was convinced that we were probably too late by the Sunday let alone the Tuesday lol. I'm confused as I'd heard that about closer to ov means boy. I obviously didn't ovulate when I thought I did, sorry thats not really any help to your question at all is it? lol xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Aw moggi your pics of little miss wriggles are gorgeous, what a wee cutie!! I'm so happy that your scan was so amazing, I bet you can't stop looking at your photos :cloud9: xx

Awww thanks :flower: No I can't lol. Defo going back at about 28 weeks to have another scan. Praying she doesn't grow anything between now and anomaly scan lol. That potty shot looks pretty convincing though doesn't it?


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Same here, we've had our girl's name picked since before I got pregnant but we just can't agree on a boy's name. It'll be Caitlin O'Neill for a girl. Evie is a lovely name! :)
> 
> Yeah we're definitely finding out the sex, I'm itching to start buying pink or blue stuff and to give our baby an identity rather than just calling it "the baby" all the time. Are you finding out?

I know exactly what you mean, its been so lovely to say this afternoon that she is kicking again or she must be asleep again etc etc, hated calling her it or the baby. You will know before long :flower:


----------



## akjk

i did the gender deal it came up Boy the one where you enter father and your month and year.. .But on the one with just mine says Girl.... I guess one or the other will be right :) We find out the 19th!!!!! can't wait


----------



## moggi

The online gender predictors always gave me different results, some said boy others girl. Good luck on the 19th x


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Aw moggi your pics of little miss wriggles are gorgeous, what a wee cutie!! I'm so happy that your scan was so amazing, I bet you can't stop looking at your photos :cloud9: xx
> 
> Awww thanks :flower: No I can't lol. Defo going back at about 28 weeks to have another scan. Praying she doesn't grow anything between now and anomaly scan lol. That potty shot looks pretty convincing though doesn't it?Click to expand...

The potty shot is very convincing! Even I can make it out and I'm usually rubbish with scan pictures :) Aw the pictures are so lush, you must be so pleased! And a house full of women - what more can you ask for? :) x


----------



## moggi

Poor Mark thought it was a pair of testicles he was looking at lol, thankfully I knew it wasn't. I am on top of the world at the moment. Can't stop looking at her pics, i've gone all mushy and pathetic lol. xxx

Heating update: Spoken directly to contractors they have assured me they will be out tomorrow between 12 and 5, i'm not holding my breath lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

akjk good luck with your scan, I bet you can't wait to find out what you are having :cloud9:

Moggi, your picture is very convincing for a girl, no dangly bits at all!! I really hope you get your heating sorted tomorrow it's ridiculous how long you have had to wait to get it fixed!! xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> akjk good luck with your scan, I bet you can't wait to find out what you are having :cloud9:
> 
> Moggi, your picture is very convincing for a girl, no dangly bits at all!! I really hope you get your heating sorted tomorrow it's ridiculous how long you have had to wait to get it fixed!! xxx

Thanks, its been a joke hasn't it. At least I got to speak to the contractors directly today. Not sure that has filled me with confidence, he didn't exactly sound like he knew what he was talking about lol. If they are not here by 5 tomorrow I don't know what i'm going to do :shrug:

Yes she looks like text book girl doesn't she :cloud9:


----------



## minidancer

Yeah a total joke, especially in the middle of winter!! Have you told them you are pregnant? Surely to feck they will be out to fix it tomorrow since you have been waiting so long!!

Def a textbook girl!!

Has anyone heard from Debbie? She hasn't updated here for ages!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I was only thinking the same!


----------



## moggi

Yeah I haven't seen her on here for ages, hope she's ok. 

I don't think there was any use telling them i was pregnant as they are only interested in under fives and over 70's, the disabled and people who are chronically ill :wacko: They better turn up tomorrow otherwise there will be trouble. Had to arrange for my mom to come round and be here as I've got an appointment with a specialist midwife at the hospital. Apparently she specialises in seeing women who have had post natal depression in the past. I didn't have it last time but I did first time round but that was 18 years ago! Hopefully I wont be suffering this time, be interesting to see exactly what they do at these appointments.


----------



## minidancer

Yeah Debbie, come and post so that we know you are ok!!

You should have just told them you have an under 5, they don't need to know that she is still in your tummy :haha:

Sorry to hear you suffered pnd before it must have been awful. That is excellent that they are seeing you about it even though it was so long ago and you were fine the last time. You will need to let us know how you get on. The NHS really impresses me sometimes, it is fab that they take these things so seriously and offer support annd advice so early xx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I should have told them that shouldn't I? lol. I'm quite impressed too, they didn't say I had to go but I'm so nosey I wanted to know what it entailed so I said yes. Also thought that god forbid, if i did get it again it probably wouldn't look good if they saw that i'd turned down this kind of support. They weren't this supportive last time I was pregnant, I'm impressed myself lol xxx

BTW i'm on fb again now, pm me your names if I can add you :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

It's brilliant they offer support. It will prob be a chat with the midwife about what to look out for etc. 

Sent you pm for fb x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah Moggi!! A baby girl!!! I am so very happy for you!! 

Okay, who is next?? This is so much fun! Mine is in 9 days! Ack!!


----------



## minidancer

I might find out on Wednesday, if they can see anything and will have a look for me! xx


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Yeah Moggi!! A baby girl!!! I am so very happy for you!!
> 
> Okay, who is next?? This is so much fun! Mine is in 9 days! Ack!!

Awwww Thank you I'm so happy :happydance:

I'm looking forward to finding out what everybody else is having too.


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> It's brilliant they offer support. It will prob be a chat with the midwife about what to look out for etc.
> 
> Sent you pm for fb x




minidancer said:


> I might find out on Wednesday, if they can see anything and will have a look for me! xx

Yay I've finally managed to multi quote lol :happydance:

Yes will let you know what tomorrow entails and really hope you get some kind of clue on Wednesday, fingers crossed its so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo for multi quoting!! :happydance:

Good luck for today moggi, hope the appointment goes well xx


----------



## minidancer

Oh and where is Liz with her gorgeous twinnies!!

Come on Debbie and Liz update us!! xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, do I or do I not look like I am 9mths pregnant already!?!?!

16wk bump
 



Attached Files:







373938_258008240926030_100001505677844_713359_130534952_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## meganOUFC

Wow! Id be proud of that bump girl! My tummy has flattened again and I again I don't look preggers. 

A friend of mine went for a scan today she's
2 days BEHIND me and she found out she had a little hot dog not a cheese burger :p

I can't wait to find out even more now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I love it except for the looks I get after I tell people that I am only 4mths along! Lol!


----------



## minidancer

You have a fab bump brandy :thumbup: Love it!! I get the looks too when I tell people I am 17 weeks, they look at me like I am either lying or stupid :haha:

Ha ha love that Megan, hot dog or burger!! Wonder if I will see a hot dog tomorrow :haha: It's so exciting we are getting to the stage that we are finding out :happydance:


----------



## meganOUFC

What time is your appointment? Please update even If on ur phone with the simple word pink or blue!!!! :)

Midwife fOr me tomorrow morning. I think il going to ask about my late scan appointment. No harm in asking hey :)


----------



## minidancer

It's at half 10, it will probably last quite a while since they are training someone in scanning :happydance: I will def update as soon as I can if I get to find out!

Yes I would definitely ask, maybe they have your dates mixed up and will be able to bring it forward! Is this your 16 week app? Hopefully you will get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw girls just had a call from the midwife saying my scan has been cancelled today because the midwife being trained is sick. It wil hopefully be rescheduled but don't know when yet, I hope it's this week or early next week! I know it was a bonus scan so it's not important but was sooo looking forward to it. Oh well never mind I know I have my 20 week scan in a couple of weeks anyway xxx


----------



## moggi

Awwww noooo! I'm gutted for you! Hopefully they'll reschedule very soon :) 

Fabulous bump brandy! 

Everytime i've moved in the night i've been in such discomfort. Really think this little lady is starting to stretch me now! Bump seems to be getting much bigger too, even if i attempt to hold it in now it has absolutely no effect lol.

Appointment went ok at hosp yesterday, was a little intrusive and there was a psychiatrist doing most of the talking. They always put me on edge as i feel i'm being constantly analysed lol. Bottom line was they have no concerns at the mo, going to see me end of Jan. XxX


----------



## moggi

OMG just realised i did the 1000th post lol. Do I get a prize? :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw moggi sorry you are in pain!! It shows your little miss is growing tho so that's good!! That's crap your appointment wasn't so good yesterday, but at least they have no concerns just now and you don't need to see them again until jan. Maybe the next one will be better and they won't ask so many intrusive questions, I hope so anyway :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Yes, I'm pretty sure the next appointment will be better. And yes i'm convinced this little miss is getting bigger, seems to like making herself comfy on my bladder. Past two mornings i've woken up in pain needing a wee, don't know how i've got to the loo without wetting myself lol. Cheeky little girl :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh no. What a shame about the scan but the last thing you would need is a cold off of a poorly midwife!!!

On a lighter note midwife appointment was a breeze. Heard the heartbeat :) awwwwwwww and all way straigtforward. I don't have to see her now until I'm 28 weeks! :) 

On a odd note, saw a mate today who said I'd lost loads of weight???? Wtf!!!!! My
Bump ia seriously not showing :( I thought I might after the other week but it went down and now it hasn't re appeared :/ should count it as a blessing I suppose. 
Xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Mini that's such a shame, but like you say it's only a couple of weeks til 20 week scan time so even if they don't reschedule it won't be long til you get to see your little baby again!

Moggi I get that too! I woke up a couple of nights ago lying on my left side and I had awful pains in my hip and down my side. I moved onto my right side and went back to sleep, then woke up an hour or so later with the same pains in my right side. The only way I seem to sleep comfortably is on my back but I know we're advised not to sleep on our backs once we're 15 weeks!

Megan - you'll be glad of the lack of weight gain once baby arrives :) I know what you mean though, I'm desperate to get a proper bump so that everyone can tell I'm pregnant.

I've been to the dentist this morning for a few fillings and a scale and polish (making the most of free dental care) and all the way through the baby was kicking away. I don't think it liked the sound of the drill :) x


----------



## minidancer

Moggi I think you should get a prize, here you go :icecream:

Oh I know the kicking of your bladder can be awful. I jumped out of bed the other night and ran to the toilet thinking I was going to wet myself, my husband thought I was mad. It was just a huge boot to the bladder :haha:

Megan I know I would hate to get the cold or anything especially coming up to Christmas! Aw soo glad you got to hear the heartbeat and I bet 28 weeks will be here before you know it!! Make the most of not putting on any weight, it will make it easier in the longrun! I wish I could say the same, I am bloody huge!! :nope:

Gypsy, def a good idea to make the most of free dental care. I did it last time and luckily haven't been to dentist between my 2 exemption certificates so haven't paid for 2 years so far :happydance: My little girl used to kick like mad at the drill too, I thought she didn't like it but now she is obsessed with peoples teeth so maybe she is going to be a dentist :haha:


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo just read that one born every minute is back on tv on 4th jan!! I'm so excited I love that programme!! xx


----------



## moggi

Megan glad your appointment went well :) and you got to hear the heartbeat. My bump almost disappeared but its now back bigger than ever! lol

Awww thanks for my prize :happydance:

Hope I have a more comfortable night tonight, my pain is more at the sides of my bump. Its a bit scary but i've had it quite a bit and all is still well so it must be round ligament pain and nothing serious. Does seem to be getting a bit worse though, must just be because she is getting bigger. 

I have got to make an appointment at the dentist before I forget. Heard from a friend there is a new dentist at my surgery and they are crap so i'm a bit concerned lol. 

Oh yeah, one born every minute, I used to get really jealous watching that wishing I could have another baby, won't be having that problem this time will I? lol

Heating update: Its back on, yay!! Well the hall radiator is not heating up correctly but i'm just relieved to have the rest of them working :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Woohoo it's about time your heating was working!!!!! 

Hope you get a better sleep tonight, have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your knees! That sometimes helps take the pressure off your hips and bump :thumbup: I think pregnant women have all these things to stop us getting a good night sleep in preparation for when baby arrives :haha:

I have the dentist the beginning of January, happy new year to me!!!! I hadn't been to the dentist in about 6 years and never had any problems with my teeth, the first time I went I only needed one filling. Now everytime I go I seem to need another filling, how could I have gone 6 years and only need one filling and now seem to need one every 6 bloody months!! Oh I hope the new dentist doesn't do anything crap to you. I had a new dentist last year and he filled a tooth wrong meaning it was touching a nerve, the pain was worse than childbirth!! LO was only a couple of weeks old so needed all the sleep I could get but the pain was so bad I couldnt sleep, it was awful :cry: As you can tell I hate the dentist!! :haha:

Aw no need for jealousy this time watching one born every minute!! I think it's at a different hospital this time too, I think it's one in Leeds this time. I will need to remember to set to record, my husband hates watching it :rofl:


----------



## moggi

Yes I did use a pillow in the end but it wasn't helping too much, I believe its to prepare you too lol. 

Hmmmm i'm not keen on the dentist either, probably why I keep putting off making an appointment. Good luck at the dentist in Jan :)

I better record it too, I can't see Mark being interested in it to be honest lol. 

I have a feeling there could be trouble ahead, my eldest daughters dippy boyfriend is attempting to mount her 42" lcd tv onto her bedroom wall. I have got a REALLY bad feeling about this. She told me he'd done his dads tv a couple of months ago and he wasn't as stupid as I thought. Unfortunately when he came in the room and she showed him the wall bracket he said "Do you have to drill the wall to put it up" Hmmmmmm I beg to differ, he clearly is non too bright lol. xxx


----------



## minidancer

:rofl: I think you might be right!! Maybe you should go and supervise it might end up upside down or pulling your wall down!! Heatings just fixed but now have a massive hole where your wall used to be :haha:


----------



## moggi

I put a stop to it, he drilled a hole straight through to the bathroom. That was more than enough for me to know it wasn't going to work lol. Tv back safely on its stand :)


----------



## minidancer

Oh no!! Good thing you stopped it, I Think it's probably safer staying on a stand!! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Where is your pain? Is it right at the front down low? Look into SPD, I had it when I was expecting my girls. Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Hello ladies! I am still here!!!

I have been checking in nown again but not posted. I have been so busy with the Kids and Christmas it's been non stop.

All the gender scans coming up I am well gel as we say in Essex. I am so tempted to secretly book one bit now kids are gonna be on holidays it ain't gonna happen!

Moggi what did we nub guess for you? I am also well gel you have a lil lady in there! Congratulations x x x x x x


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Oh no!! Good thing you stopped it, I Think it's probably safer staying on a stand!! xx

Tell me about it! I knew it wasn't a good idea from the start. I tried telling her but she wouldn't listen. I now have a peep hole into the bathroom!! Lol xxx


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Where is your pain? Is it right at the front down low? Look into SPD, I had it when I was expecting my girls. Xx

Its more at the sides but is quite low, I only get it when I move so hopefully it isn't spd, that can be nasty can't it? xxx



dt1234565 said:


> Hello ladies! I am still here!!!
> 
> I have been checking in nown again but not posted. I have been so busy with the Kids and Christmas it's been non stop.
> 
> All the gender scans coming up I am well gel as we say in Essex. I am so tempted to secretly book one bit now kids are gonna be on holidays it ain't gonna happen!
> 
> Moggi what did we nub guess for you? I am also well gel you have a lil lady in there! Congratulations x x x x x x

Yay Debbie, glad you're ok :) You sound like my youngest daughter saying well gel, can you tell she watches TOWIE? lol.

Thank you :) can't believe I wanted a boy so much lol. I think most nub guesses were girl and i didnt even think you could see a decent nub.

You had all those girl guesses on the other forum didn't you? Remember............................Think pink!! :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

:haha: moggi that's sooo funny, a peep hole is better than a massive hole tho :thumbup:

Woohoo Debbie, nice to hear from you!! I know this time of year can be mad!! Maybe you can sneakily find out at your 20 week scan. What date is yours again? xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

10 Jan. I may need to speak to hubby more. Maybe if I promise him a sexual favour he'll let me find out! lol! 

Yes I had 20 guesses on the other forum 100% girl votes! 

Think pink think pink think pink think pink think pink 

xxx


----------



## minidancer

:haha: Debbie that sounds like a good plan!! What man could say no!! I'm thinking pink for you too!! I've had all boy guesses, I just can't wait to find out now! xxx


----------



## moggi

I can't wait to find out what everyone is having :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Me too, I wonder if we will have an equal mix of boys and girls xx


----------



## moggi

Yes, be interesting to see. I'm still just praying she doesn't grow anything extra by my 20wk scan lol. Especially now we've pretty much decided on her name. I'm 99.9% certain we are going with Isobelle :happydance: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

That's a very sweeet name. We have decided Sophie for a girl but undecided for a boy :/

desperate to find out the sex of everyones baba's!!! :)


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's a lovely name moggi. I'm sure you will still have a little Isobelle at your 20 week scan and not have to rethink your name! xx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan I love the name Sophie too. 

We haven't even thought about names yet, we find it so hard to find a name we both liked last time!! We will prob start thinking about it when we hopefully find out what we are having. At least then it narrows it down a bit xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw I love both of those? Sophie was one of our choices but I think we've settled on Caitlin. It was going to be either Sophie, Abigail or Caitlin for a girl. Boys names are so difficult. I like Liam and Dylan but Steven likes Connor and Jack.


----------



## dt1234565

All nice names!

I may be able to get away with the sexual favour (thank god!). The kids have just asked for their Christmas present from Mummy and Daddy they want to go to the place where you can see the baby on the telly and find out if it's a girl or boy! I didn't even give them the idea! Surely Daddy can't say no!

We like Darcey Dolcie and Maisy for a girl no boys names even discussed! 

X


----------



## minidancer

Aw Caitlin is such a cute name! We had Connor for a boys name last time, was the only name we agreed on early, typical since it was a girl we had. 

Debbie surely there is no way he could say no to the kids!! Especially if that is what they want for Christmas!! That is sooo cute!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I have a Connor :) also a Chloe and a Katie. I have a step son too who is a Kyle so enough of the c's and k's already!!! Lol
Ashley likes Alfie for a boy but I really don't. It's a cute name but my friends chiwowah is called Alfie :/
I like Ashley for a boy :)


----------



## meganOUFC

Or a girl :p


----------



## dt1234565

The people over the road have called their lo Archie I like that better than Alfie. Albie is nice too x x


----------



## BrandysBabies

We are doing Zoey Mae if it is a girl. We are still throwing around boy names though. I like Julian (Jules), or Max, or Miciah. Not sure as we are hoping it will be a Zoey! Lol! I will be thrilled with either though, I just want to know!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I would love the kids to come although I would worry something was wrong. How would they react to that!!! 
But I am seriously toying with the idea. They would really love it as would I!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

2 weeks today til scan day, woohoo!

Does anyone else not really care about Christmas this year? I just want it out of the way so that I can see my baby again :) I can't believe that in 2 weeks time I'll (hopefully) know whether I'm going to have a son or a daughter. Those words both sound so weird to me at the minute :)


----------



## moggi

Awwww i'm so excited for everyone :happydance: I'm concerned at how preoccupied i've become about her changing sex lol. Is this some mothers intuition i shouldn't ignore or am I just slowly losing the plot! Help lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

No no no! I felt the same everytime especially towards the end but your 20 week will back it up too.

I am soooo excited!!!! 

Hubby agreed to the kids Christmas wish(how could he say no!). So at 11.15am on Christmas Eve will will know if we have pink or blue! I am so excited I could pee my pants!!! Lol!!!!


XxxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's brilliant news :) Why do I have to have such a stubborn hubby? He's still not budging on the "it's a waste of money" speech :(

That'll be a great xmas pressie for you and the kids x


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Aw that's brilliant news :) Why do I have to have such a stubborn hubby? He's still not budging on the "it's a waste of money" speech :(
> 
> That'll be a great xmas pressie for you and the kids x

Mine said that originally but when i actually suggested booking it he seemed to have changed his mind :) Is there no chance he'll change his mind? XxX



dt1234565 said:


> No no no! I felt the same everytime especially towards the end but your 20 week will back it up too.
> 
> I am soooo excited!!!!
> 
> Hubby agreed to the kids Christmas wish(how could he say no!). So at 11.15am on Christmas Eve will will know if we have pink or blue! I am so excited I could pee my pants!!! Lol!!!!
> 
> 
> XxxX

Yay! Thats great news Debbie :happydance:

Glad you felt the same as me and i'm not alone. Yes 20 wk scan will back it up and also plan to have another private scan when i'm around 28 weeks so that'll confirm it too. Bought the cutest hello kitty hat so she has to stay a girl lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo Debbie that is brilliant!! How exciting you will know so soon!!

I worried about them getting the sex wrong last time too, I think it's normal. I kept asking at my growth scans if she was still a girl!!

Gypsy I know it's funny saying daughter or son! I still find it strange when phoning for like a doctor appointment and I say for my daughter, I don't feel old enough to have a daughter :haha: It was the same after we got married, found it so strange saying husband ha ha xx


----------



## dt1234565

Lol I was like that after I had Taya, and I got a card with congratulations on the arrival of your baby daughter on it. I was like omg I new I had a baby girl but it only sunk in then that I had a daughter! Silly really but true! 

xxx


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, funny how something can change the way you think isn't it? I've posted in second tri about listening to her last night on doppler and hearing her heart rate drop before coming steadily back up again. People have suggested that she moved away giving the illusion that the hr was dropping but I heard it drop beat by beat (to at least half orignal speed) and come back up to speed beat by beat so she hadn't moved. Listened to her several times this morning and she seems fine, moving around and strong heartbeat. Honestly its scared me to death and i've been in tears most of the morning just worrying everything is ok. Feel so stupid for even worrying whether she turns in to a boy at next scan, I don't care so long as she's ok xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh dear :9 you poor thing :hugs:
I'm sure everything is ok :thumbup: try not to worry too much, it's the last thing you need at the moment. 
I would be too scared to have a dopler incase i heard this, it scares me to death!!

xxxx big hugs xxxx :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Thanks hun, I'm a bit calmer now. She seems fine now kicking me at the moment lol. I think its just one of those things that happens and I was listening at the wrong moment. I always thought I'd be bothered about not hearing the hb, not its rate. Well thats the first scare she's given me, the first of many to come throughout her life lol. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

She's a cheeky little girl, must get it from her father! lol Have you tried looking for the hb down by your pubic bone, i've found hers all over the place. Sometimes quite high but usually she's chilling down there xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awwww, when the baby is bigger you'll probably find it much easier xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Tbh i would love to hear my babies HB go up and down, I am the same as Leanne can't hear a HB at all, wanna chuck the f-ing thing out the window!!! No kicks for me yet either, I sometimes "think" I've felt it but can't be sure, and other times I wonder if baby is still there, dunno where it would have gone but ya know what mean! 


xxx


----------



## moggi

Awwww, maybe you have an anterior placenta?Thats why you're not feeling so much movement. I only seem to feel kicks at the sides so I'm interested to find out where mine is located. Should have asked at that private scan when I had the chance.

Had a completely sleepless night on Sat as I made the stupid mistake of drinking lucozade in the evening, she was having a party all night in there! lol. Last night it was the lovely heartburn that kept me awake. The cheapo antacid tablets I bought aren't touching it anymore, time to upgrade to something more substancial.

Hope everyone is ok and had a nice weekend :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

How are you all? Did you have a nice weekend?

Aw Leanne and Debbie you will start feeling movement soon I bet, some people don't feel anything until after 20 weeks.

Oh moggi you aren't having much luck with getting sleep!! You will need to get some gaviscon for your heartburn and see if that helps, or have you tried drinking milk? That helped me last time and I hate milk!!

xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Oh moggi you aren't having much luck with getting sleep!! You will need to get some gaviscon for your heartburn and see if that helps, or have you tried drinking milk? That helped me last time and I hate milk!!
> 
> xxx

No luck with sleep tonight either lol. Tried milk but it only relieves it whilst i'm actually drinking it. Gaviscon has helped but not totally. Going to try and get some sleep now. Dog not helping, keeps scratching on the bedroom door, let him out 3 times just sniffs around in garden. Not sure how much more of him i can stand! Worried how he'll act when she's born, hes an ignorant, defiant animal. I'm not one to shirk my responsibility as a dog owner but i'm not sure him and her are going to be compatible and i'd rather he was rehomed. Just feel guilty doing so as i've had him 7 yrs but his behaviour tonight (which is not a one off) has almost tipped me over the edge! Prob made my heartburn worse too lol x


----------



## minidancer

Oh no that's not so good about your dog. If you think it's not going to work when Isobelle arrives it may be best to re-home him. Do you have any friends or family that would take him, that way you would still get to see him? It must be a hard decision though since you have had him for so long :hugs: xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I am too having trouble with heartburn at night and i have a bottle of antiseed gaviscon next to my bed! Don't bother with the spoon anymore!

Today i felt a kick with my hand!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it! A nice little suprise.

@Moggi, i too would be having those thoughts about the dog if it we in yhour situation. You have a few months to try and find a good home for him if that;s what you wish xx


----------



## moggi

Not sure what to do with the dog but i've got a little while to make my mind up yet. 

Awww Megan can't believe you felt a kick with your hand, can't wait till i do :)


----------



## minidancer

Megan that's fab you have felt a kick. I have felt a couple of small taps from the outside but no big kicks yet, I can't wait for it!!

This time next week I should hopefully know if we are team pink or blue, sooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## moggi

How exciting :happydance: can't wait to find out what you are! A week tomorrow for me to confirm i'm still team pink lol. Joking aside, i'll be relieved when the scans over and hopefully all will be well.


Don't think i'll be feeling anything from the outside for a while, think there is too much padding lol. Thought i felt something a couple of days ago but i think it was my own pulse in my fingers :( xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ack! Only 3 more hours! I will know what my baby is tonight!! Will update when we find out!


----------



## meganOUFC

How exciting!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeekkk! Update ASAP please! X good luck xx


----------



## moggi

omg can't wait to hear :happydance: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> omg can't wait to hear :happydance: xxx

Ditto. I keep checking in lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

we are officially having a............................................stubborn baby!! She/he kept its legs crossed and tucked under its bottom the ENTIRE 45 minute session! So, that's the bad news. The good news is that we get to go back on the 7th of Jan for free and see the baby again to get another look at gender! Plus, I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time and got to see the baby in 3d and got pictures and a full dvd of the entire session! Oh, and another plus, DH let me go ahead and schedule another session for 28wks! On March 3rd! Yeah!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







TAY_2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









TAY_3.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









TAY_6.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









TAY_7.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









TAY_10.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Oh no, naughty baby! At least you get to go back again for free :) lovely pics too! 

I'm really regretting not getting a dvd of my session but it wasn't mentioned so don't know if it ever existed. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, stubborn little baby! :) At least you got to see that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat though, and you've got something to look forward to after Christmas now. 8 more days til my 20 week scan, hope my baby doesn't decide to cross its legs too!

I got quite a shock last night - I was lying on my right side in bed and was just dozing off to sleep when I felt a really strong flutter followed by an almighty kick to my hip bone :) It was a brilliant feeling but I nearly jumped out of my skin I got such a shock. It's the first time I've felt anything that I can describe as an actual kick. Plenty of movement and prods before now but this was so strong compared to what I've felt in the past. Baby was obviously in a very playful mood last night and is definitely getting stronger day by day x


----------



## moggi

Awww thats lovely. I can't wait to feel more definite movement. I felt much more a couple of weeks ago, its only very occasionally i feel her now and they are just flutters, i want a strong kick lol. 

The weird and disturbing dreams are back too, dreamt i went for anomaly scan and she had no genitals or brain and was measuring 31wks! Sounds daft but woke up in tears this morning over a stupid bloody dream xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, aw it is an awesome feeling. I tend to feel the most movement when I'm lying flat on my back late at night and it's only been the last 2 days where I've been able to feel it when sitting up or lying on my side. No doubt you'll feel her more over the next couple of weeks :)

Pregnancy dreams are awful. I'm still getting dreams even now where I go to the toilet and see blood on the toilet paper and it really does break your heart even in a dream.


----------



## dt1234565

Dreams are so freaky ay, I cant remember half of mine, but they are all a bit
strange!

Brandy how naughty is your baby!

I have 2 more sleeps!!!! Im a getting a DVD for free with mine, I asked for a free one, ya dont ask ya dont get!

xx


----------



## minidancer

Aw brandy sounds like you have a shy little baby on there! Great that very thing is ok and you get to go back. Gives you something to look forward to in January. 

Woohoo for a kicks gypsy! Baby will just keep getting stronger and stronger and the kicks harder! I think we have our anomaly scans at such a good time as this weeks will pass so quick!

The dreams are awful aren't they? I hope they get better soon. Maybe once our scans are out of the way we will relax more. 

Aw I'm so excited for you Debbie! It will be even more special having your other children there too. I can't wait to her what you are having xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

The sonographer is insisting it is a girl without being able to see anything just because of babies location. We got really really nervous at first because she couldnt find the baby at all!! She searched and searched but she was looking in my pelvic area where the baby should be at this point. Guess where this baby is!! About 3 inches ABOVE my belly button!?!? The sonographer kept saying over and over, "I can not believe how high this baby is!" The minute I told my mother this she squealed and said, "It's a girl!! I just know it!" Lol!


----------



## meganOUFC

OMG that is high!!!
What did the kids make of it?? x


----------



## meganOUFC

It;s all go at my house! My youngest, Katie has chicken Pox!! and the spots are still coming! It started monday and she has been so poorly! Typical Katie stylie!! LOL Just in time for Christmas...........still so excited and can't wait to tell them all Christmas Day :):):) :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Ladies I have a request! Please put what you think your having on the first pages ( where you first joined the thread). I think it will be interesting to see if were right and we will all know soon enough! Me and mini did ours in Nov x x x


----------



## gypsy1981

I think I done mine in November too, I'm thinking boy!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wouldn't even know where to begin in buying things for baby if I was team yellow. I want to buy things so badly, but every time I pick something out I dont love it enough to buy it. I tell myself that I will just wait until I find out. I have not bought a single thing yet for that reason. I guess I could start buying diapers?? Lol!


----------



## minidancer

I have been having random days when I suddenly think it's a girl but still overall think boy. I think I will be naughty on the way to scan and drink some coke to make sure baby is moving. 

Debbie your scan is tomorrow!!!! What time is it? I am soooooo excited to hear what your having and if your right about a girl!

Leanne that's a good idea, means if you change your mind about knowing you can still find out.


----------



## minidancer

Megan how are you planning in telling them? What a fab Xmas present or them xx


----------



## moggi

I was wrong with my instinct lol, absolutely convinced she was a boy. 

Deb can't wait to hear what youre having!

So far we have one for team pink (me lol)
A potential pink candidate if the sonographers instinct was right lol (Brandy)

Sooooooo exciting!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Leanne I don't know how you have the patience to wait, it's killed me waiting this long! I'd still quite happily pay for a private scan today even though I only have one week left to wait :)

Deb I'm gonna have a last minute guess at boy for you. Can't remember what I said from your scan pic and I'm too lazy to scroll back through, this is just a pure guess :) what times your appointment? x


----------



## dt1234565

11.15am will be sure to update asap!

I could stay team yellow - but the kids won't let me! 

Good luck Leanne!!! Very exciting having the guessing game all the way through! 


xxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

OOOh good luck for tomorrow!!! so exciting!!

We are going to put a scan pic in an envelope and address it to all of them and then last minute say oh look you guys missed this last one!!

:) :)


oh a crap note, my cooker just broke AFTER buying all the christmas meat/food!!!
FFS!


----------



## moggi

Oh no Megan! What are you going to do? Is it completely knackered or can it be fixed? x


----------



## moggi

Btw: Debbie, i'm going to guess girl :) x


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Megan I hope you manage to get something sorted for Christmas dinner!


----------



## meganOUFC

the top element has gone, good thing the bottom one is still working just means we'll have to turn the turkey over ALOT!! to top it off someone went into the back of our car earlier! 

Debbie i also guess girl x


----------



## moggi

Thats all you need isn't it?! :hugs: xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Possibly the best Christmas present in the world ever.........................


----------



## moggi

Wooo hoooo! I knew it!! Congrats Debbie and welcome to the pink side :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

The sonographer looked loads of times, double checked about 6 or 7 times so she could be 100%......


----------



## dt1234565

Here she is..........
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0992.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0993.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks hunni!

I am so over the moon, I feel so lucky and blessed, we have 2 of each and Taya is over the moon too now she has a sister at last!

Happy Christmas to us!

And Happy Christmas to all of you to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I LOVE PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## moggi

Awww so happy for you :happydance: Shes gorgeous congrats again xxxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congratulations that's brilliant :) an all pink thread so far! Your little girl must be over the moon :) x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie congratulations, I am delighted for you! What an amazing Christmas present for you all! And your instincts were right. You can go pink shopping daft in the sales!!!

Ooh I wonder if we will continue being an all pink thread on Wednesday, can't wait to find out. 

Merry christmas to you all, hope you all eat loads and have amazing days with your families and bumps!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Just wanted to say Happy Christmas everyone, I might not get chance to get on here tomorrow. Have a great day :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas ladies <3


----------



## gypsy1981

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas! I am totally stuffed now and have been trying to have a nap for the last hour but it's just not happening. 

Steven made me cry this morning, damn hormones! He bought a present for bump which has been under the tree for weeks but he wouldn't tell me what it was. I opened it this morning and it was a Swarovski crystal dragon as baby will be born in the Chinese year of the dragon. He was born in a dragon year too and so was his mum so he sees it as quite symbolic. It was such a lovely thought I couldn't help shedding a few tears :)


----------



## meganOUFC

That is touching! <3 my son Connor is also born the year of the dragon. So we also have a chinese calendar connection in our house. 
Hope u had a great Christmas xx


----------



## moggi

Awww, Mark bought me a couple of pressies from the baby. They were lovely but weren't remotely symbolic lol. Hope everyone had a lovely day :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

I hope you all had a good Christmas :happydance: I have been sooo busy the last few days not had the chance to log on here.

Aw Gypsy that is lovely, what a thoughtful gift, no wonder you were crying I would have too.

My heartburn has kicked in with avengence now, thought I would maybe avoid it this time, ha ha no such luck.

Hopefully this time tomorrow I should know if we are continuing the all pink thread or if we will have a wee blue bundle :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

My heartburn is the worst thing going!!!! I have only ever had heartburn
Once before and that was when I was pregnant with Connor. Ididnt suffer with my girls. 

What time is your appointment tomorrow?

X


minidancer said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you all had a good Christmas :happydance: I have been sooo busy the last few days not had the chance to log on here.
> 
> Aw Gypsy that is lovely, what a thoughtful gift, no wonder you were crying I would have too.
> 
> My heartburn has kicked in with avengence now, thought I would maybe avoid it this time, ha ha no such luck.
> 
> Hopefully this time tomorrow I should know if we are continuing the all pink thread or if we will have a wee blue bundle :happydance:
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Ooh maybe that means you are having a boy this time!! Last time my heartburn was so bad I couldnt sleep and nothing helped, I hope it doesn't get so bad this time!!

Appointment is at 2pm tomorrow, but it is a 2.5 hour drive away, so if I can update on my phone I will but if not it will probably be tomorrow night before I can get on here to let you know :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Can't wait for your update tomorrow :happydance: hope all goes well and you get to find out if you're pink or blue :) 

Can't wait to get mine on thursday out of the way, just want to know everything is going according to plan then I can relax a bit :)

On a lighter note i've got a new mattress (old one was soooo uncomfortable) & all new bedding and covers. Hopefully i'll start to sleep a bit better now, looking forward to getting into bed tonight :)


----------



## minidancer

Quick update from my phone. Had scan all is well and I am team...........................BLUE!!! So delighted. Will update properly later when I get home xxx


----------



## moggi

Awwww thats brilliant news, i'm a teeny bit jealous by the way lol. CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Hope there are pics for us to coo over later :) xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Aww congratulations!!! What did we predict for you, can you remember?

We had a great Christmas. I got sone Clarins Huile tonic from the baby. Have used it every pregnancy and never had a stretch mark yet!

DH got ne an iPad2 in White! I was so shocked! He gave me a pair if wellie and a hat first which I found odd but never thought much of it as he usually buys me presents I take back for a refund! But could no believe I got an iPad over the moon with that and a baby girl too!!!!

Nearly bought a lovely pink Cath Kidston blanket in the sales yesterday but it seems to soon would rather wait till after 24 weeks.

Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Lots of love to all of you x x x x x


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh wow! Congrats xxxxxxxx <3 so pleased for u :)

So who's next?????????


----------



## moggi

I've got mine tomorrow, check she's still a girl lol x


----------



## minidancer

Thanks ladies! Sooo delighted to have one of each. We all thought boy except you Debbie I think. Il post a pic tomorrow for you all to see. 

Good luck for tomorrow moggi, can't wait to hear how it went xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh good luck Moggi:) When i was expecting Chloe i had to have many scans; growth scans. Every single time i went i asked the same question "Is it still a girl" LOL I was paranoid! It's normal i think.

Look forward to seeing your pics :) Was 'it' really ovious?


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Megan yes it was very obvious!! The sonographer was laughing saying there was no doubt about it, she checked and said well that is definitely not the cord!! He was very co-operative and wasn't shy in showing off :haha: He was shy showing off his profile tho, he was facing my spine so had to go for a walk to get him to move xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Typical male hehehehehe :haha:
I was looking a ultrasound videos on youtube with Chloe last night as she is going to come with me to my scan in January. I just wanted to show her what it was all about, well anyway this 1 particular video we was watching was of a boy scan and well............ he was showing off too!!! :haha:
xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congratulations Mini, first boy for the thread :) you must be over the moon to have one of each! x

Good luck for tomorrow Moggi, I'm sure she'll still be a girl and everything will be fine. What time is your appointment? Mine is on Friday so only 2 more sleeps. I can't wait x


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha yeah typical male!! I hope baby is co-operative at your scan too Megan. 

Thanks gypsy, so excited to have one of each!! Can't wait until your scan too so we can find out what you are having xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks ladies, let you know how it went when I get back. Appointment isn't till 3.50 parking will be a nightmare its still during visiting time for main QE hospital. Wish me luck for parking if nothing else! Lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Good luck today moggi, hope everything goes ok including your parking!! Let us know how you get on.

Finally on laptop so here is a photo of our gorgeous baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## meganOUFC

Awwwwwwww it won't be long before you meet him for real <3 thought of any names yet? X


----------



## minidancer

I know I can't believe I am half way through already!! I think the time will fly by now. We both quite like Connor, but haven't really talked about it yet so not sure. 

In a couple of weeks we will all have had our scans and hopefully know why we are having ooh and we have the excitement of waiting until Leanne has her baby to find out! Xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh yes. Very exciting :) I'd be bursting, I've always found out although I've always thought it would be nice not to and just wait and see. 
I have a Connor, so I love that name :) xx
We haven't the foggiest what to call a boy if we were to have one. A girl, yes; Sophie. Well at least we have 20+ weeks to go :) xxxx


----------



## minidancer

I think if we ever have another baby we would leave it as a surprise since we would have one of each. I just couldn't wait to find out this time plus it's more practical to get organised for us

Aw I love the name Sophie! I bet you at having a boy since you have a girls name picked and don't have any boys names. That's what happened with us last time we had a boys name and no girls name. Do you think it's a boy this time? xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Our names are: my choice, Dolcey. DH, Liv.

Woukd love your opinions ladies! X


----------



## gypsy1981

Hmm I think I prefer Dolcey to Liv. Would Liv be short for anything or would it just be Liv? What is your surname?

Moggi how did the scan go today? Baby girl still girly? :)


----------



## dt1234565

Surname is Brooks.

Yes Moggi how did it go? xxx


----------



## minidancer

I agree with gypsy, I prefer Dolcey to Liv xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I think Dolcey Brooks sounds nice :) x


----------



## dt1234565

Dolcey wins! Hope dh surrenders, kids prefer Dolcey too x

Really it's spelt Dulcie but we have decided to keep a y in the name, so Woukd you spell it Dolcey or Dulcey? ( does it even matter?) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Me too :) 

I haven't the foggiest what I am
Having as I have symptoms that's I have have had from all 3!!!


How did it go? Still a girly x


----------



## moggi

Hello Ladies, finally back :)

Lovely pic Mini :cloud9: You're so lucky having one of each.

Everything was fine apart from she's measuring a teeny bit on the small side for my dates so its four weekly scans for me from now on.

Sonographer said from what she could see it looked like a girl so thats good enough for me. Saw her playing with her hands and wriggling all over the place as usual :cloud9:

Got a couple of new pics of her, don't really do her much justice unfortunately. She still hates being prodded with anything as soon as the probe was placed on her she flung her arms up, shook her head and looked straight into the probe as if to say "What is that! Get it away". Hope she's a bit more socialble when shes born lol. 

A bit blurred with hand infront of eyes, can't believe where her legs are, I'm sure she'll be a contortionist!


Only half decent profile pic sonographer could get due to her refusing to keep still.


Apologies about the flash.

As for names, I prefer Dolcey too :)

XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Lovely pics, scans aren't reliable for size too much, so that should be fine, and a scan every 4 weeks you'll be able to check she's still a she all the time!

xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I'm not complaining about the scans lol. I think they are being extra cautious too because my first daughter had IUGR. x


----------



## gypsy1981

That's great that she's still a girl and seems to have her own little personality already :) I'm sure the size isn't too important, I know a few people who've been told they'll have a small baby as they've been measuring behind on scans but then ended up having a 7 or 8lb baby. 

Debbie I think I prefer the O spelling to the U x


----------



## gypsy1981

moggi said:


> Yeah I'm not complaining about the scans lol. I think they are being extra cautious too because my first daughter had IUGR. x

What's IUGR? x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Intrauterine growth ******ation, sometimes called small for gestational age too. Basically they don't grow as well as other babies and Ellie stopped growing completely at about 34 weeks x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

it won't let me type Re ta rd ation lol.

Yes i'm hoping she's a dainty girl too, my last daughter was not remotely dainty and still isn't lol, she had a big head with very wide cheekbones which got stuck, ouch! 

Yay gypsy can't wait for your update :) what time is your scan tomorrow? x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> I was wondering why you had put stars instead of letters, was trying to think of a rude word that ended in 'ation' but I couldnt, and thought it a bit odd they would have a medical condition with a swear word in it anyway! lol

I know its funny isn't it? I should hope nobody would be calling anyone else that word on here anyway lol. Funny though coz I've seen the "F" word used on here quite a bit. Not in this thread obviously, but defo on second tri board.

What joy, I can feel the dreaded heartburn welling up again lol x


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks :) scan is at 2pm today, can't wait! I've been awake since about 5am this morning with excitement. I'm going shopping with my mum straight after for blue or pink clothes as Steven has to go back to work. I'm praying baby is cooperative!

Yeah I was trying to figure out the stars thing too. I would hope that people don't use that word on a pregnancy forum but I suppose you do get some trolls on here who have nothing better to do with their time. 

Leanne - I don't think I've ever had a stomach as flat as hers even before I was pregnant :) one of our managers at work is 5 days behind me in her pregnancy and she's about the same size as the girl in the pic. I feel huge in comparison!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne sorry you were feeling rubbish on Christmas day. That's lovely about the present!

Debbie I think Dolcey brooks sounds awesome, lovely name!!

Moggi, that's good they are scanning you regularly just to keep track. It will out your mind at ease. Woohoo for Isobelle still being an Isobelle!! I wouldn't really trust the measurements from scans anyway. Last time my bump was measuring a few weeks ahead so had growth scans at 35 and 37 weeks. The 37 week scan came back saying she was 8 and a half pounds!! I was due to see the consultant again a couple of days before my due date and he said if I made it to then he woul book me in for a section as she would be near 10 pounds and I am really small framed!! I had her at 38+5 and she weighed 7lb 11. 

Good luck for today gypsy, can't wait for an update!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Gypsy good luck, I hope you have a cooperative baby today and I can't wait to hear the outcome :happydance: x


----------



## moggi

Mini yes I'm relieved she is still Isobelle lol. Can't believe she'd changed so much since the gender scan! Got to wait for my appointment to come through the post for next scan as i was at hospital for so long yesterday all the clerical staff had gone home. Been reading about our again apparently the r now stands for restriction, it was over 18 years since I had anything to do with it lol. I'm sure she'll be ok, its the hospital being 'extra' as my kids would say lol.


----------



## minidancer

I know it's amazing how much they change in such a short space of time. I can never believe the difference from 9 weeks to 12. At 9 weeks all we saw was a blob and at 12 a proper baby!!

Yes it's good they are being cautious and a bonus since you will see little Isobelle every few weeks!! 

I can't believe we are all almost half way there already!! Soon we will e counting down to due dates!! 

I got letter for 22 weeks midwife app it's on 9th january. Oh and I can't believe I forgot to tell you, been feeling kicks on outside for just over a week and hubby felt one on Christmas night!!


----------



## moggi

awww thats brill, mark keeps sticking his hand on my bump hoping for something but nothing yet lol. Found out yesterday placenta is anterior so not sure if that has anything to do with it? XxX


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I think having the placenta at the front muffles any kicks until they're a but bigger. I have no idea where my placenta is she isn't tell me so I'm assuming it's at the back. I'm sure he will feel a kick soon, I think from 20 weeks onwards is normal to feel from the outside xxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I say boy too!!

That's great you finally heard the heartbeat Leanne!! When is your scan again? Xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh what fabulous news :) it's funny because Chloe felt the baby kick on
Christmas day too!!! Connor was very jelous!

Good luck today, thinking of u xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Thinking maybe value btw x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's lovely, I felt baby kick my hand for the first time yesterday at exactly 20 weeks. It done it twice but as soon as Steven touched it it stopped! He wasn't very happy :) 

Everyone seems to be voting boy for me except my mum and SIL, can't wait now, today is seriously dragging! I feel much more relaxed for this scan as I was convinced at my 12 week one that baby wouldn't be there for some reason but it wriggles quite regularly now and seems to get stronger every day so I'm pretty sure it's fine.

Hmm I don't get a 22 week midwife appointment. She booked my next appointment in for 2nd Feb when I'll be 25 weeks. 

Got to say as much as I'm loving all the good bits of pregnancy, the bad bits are really starting to kick in now too! Had to go to docs this morning as I can't go to the loo, I have thrush, really bad heartburn and can't sleep at all :( I feel like a walking medicine cabinet at the minute.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Not long now gypsy-woohoo!!! I'm so excited to hear!! Oh and fab news about feeling a kick yesterday!!

I think everywhere is different with when you get appointments as I didn't get a 16 week one. Maybe Scotland is different. Oh I know the bad bits of pregnancy can be horrendous!! Hopefully what the doctor has given you will help!

Fab bump Leanne, it's really growing!! Soon we won't be able to put our socks on ha ha. For me the different bump means different gender is true. My bump this time is much lower. Last time my bump started right under my boobs do I couldn't wear an underwire bra or it would dig in. This time underwire isn't bothering as bump starts a good couple of inches below my boobs!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## minidancer

Ooh maybe you have a wee girlie in there :thumbup: I'm not sure what the old wives tale is, whether a high bump is usually a girl or a boy, all I know is that my bumps are totally different just now anyway. Are you still changing your mind all the time with what you think you are having? xxx


----------



## moggi

I feel a complete freak because everything has been different with this pregnancy to my first two. I can only assume its because i'm an old un now lol xxx


----------



## moggi

I'm going to guess girl for gypsy :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Shut up you are not old!!! I think they say most pregnancys are different regardless of sex. I read loads of stories of people with completely different pregnancys and having the same sex and people with exact the same and having different sexes. That's why some days I was convincing myself it would be a girl because very few people said they had completely different pregnancys and different sexes :shrug:

Ooh Gypsy shpuld know by now!!

Just sitting drinking a cup of tea and eating some terry's chocolate orange!! I will be dying in a wee while with heartburn coz chocolate and tea seem to aggravate it, but I just can't help myself :dohh:


----------



## minidancer

Ooh just saw Gypsy's facebook update :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

awww she isnt on my fb :(


----------



## moggi

wish i knew what i was missing lol xxx


----------



## moggi

Hurry up gypsy i'll burst if I dont find out soon lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

I bet she is away buying loads of baby clothes :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Awww bless, I bought some more nappies today. Not very exciting I know. Also went to get the microwave steriliser from morrisons and they'd sold out. Offer ends tomorrow too! Hopefully asda will have it in one of their baby events before long x


----------



## minidancer

Always good to stock up on nappies!! Aw thats crap it was out of stock Hopefully asda do have it, their baby event is usually really good. If not i'm sure Morrison's will have another one on before May xx


----------



## moggi

I'll find one somewhere :) x Leanne, meant to say great bump. It is time to put our bumps up again isn't it? X


----------



## minidancer

Yeah it is that time again, il take one and post it tomorrow xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Sorry I've not stopped since the scan, went shopping with my mum straight afterwards and then had to get Steven from work.

Well they are 85% sure she is a girl :) we are over the moon as it's what we both wanted! She had the cord between her legs so they couldn't get a clear shot but we had 2 midwives in the room and they both said girl at the same time so we're pretty convinced. She was very active and dug an elbow into me a few times which I felt at the same time as seeing, it was weird!

Measurements are all fine and she's basically nice and healthy, yay :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

Congratulations <3 so pleased for you.


----------



## minidancer

Congratulations hun, fab news!! So delighted for you!! Looks like we have a very pink thread here apart from my wee man xxx


----------



## moggi

Yay! congratulations...... I was right :happydance: lol 

Really pleased for you :hugs: xxx



As for bump pics I'll take one tomorrow too :) x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

It was a microwave one, usually £21.99 and I think it was £13 in the sale. I like that Mothercare deal, not sure I can afford it until I next get paid though. I think it is a good deal x


----------



## dt1234565

Yay another girl! Whooooo!

You can't beat the deals in the Asda baby event I think it's at the end of Jan if I remember rightly. Sterilisers are £10 and 6 packs of bottles are £10 too, that was Tommee Tippee brand.

Tesco usually offer the Tommee Tippee set that's on offer in Mothercare for £50. 

You can always beat Mothercares prices no matter how good they may seem!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Leanne you might find you wouldn't use everything in that set especially the bottle warner. I bought one and wish I hadn't, found it didn't heat bottles to the temperature it should do. It's much quicker putting the bottle in the microwave for a few seconds xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I'm defo going to wait for the asda baby event if they do things that cheap :) x


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks girls :)

I got the Tommee Tippee steriliser and bottles etc from Mothercare when I was about 7 weeks pregnant! My mum bought them for me as she was itching to buy something and it felt too soon to buy clothes. They do a price match if you manage to find anything cheaper elsewhere so we looked everything up online on Steven's phone while we were in the shop and managed to get the microwave steriliser for about £16 and I think the bottles were about £9. I've since found out there is a Tommee Tippee factory outlet store somewhere near here though where everything is much cheaper but doesn't come with all the packaging.

I've attached a couple of pics of baby Caitlin and also my 20 week bump pic. It's the first pic I've took where it actually looks like a bump instead of just looking like I'm putting weight on :) Scan pics aren't very clear but still can't stop looking at them x
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









Caitlin 1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









Caitlin 2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggi

Awww they're gorgeous pics, love the name and nice bump too :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

awww they are great pictures :) SO clear, I still look at my 12 week pictures 6 weeks on!!!!! so chuffed for you :cry:


I'm going to buy 1 bottle and i have a sterilizer a avent microwave one. 
I don't plan to bottle feed, and my daughter katie wuldnt touch a bottle so i used to donate my milk to the hospital. My local baby cafe lets you borrow breast pumps for up to 1yr at a time!!! I brought loads last time and gave it away in the end!
The main buys for me are going to be cot, pushchair, cloths and car seat. I gave all of those away befire :/ but for some odd reason kept the bedding??????? and cot bumpers etc and they are unisex!! hehehehe

Katie has been sat on my lap and just told me off for keep poking her in the back. She didn't believe me when i explained it wasn't me!!!! She was like yeah right Mum!!!


----------



## moggi

Awww thats so cute that she was being poked in the back by the baby. Can't wait until I can feel things from the outside too xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw gorgeous pics Gypsy and fab bump coming along :happydance:

I have the Philips Avent electric steriliser and bottles and I love them, will only need to get a few new teats for this baby.

Aw Megan that is so cute!! When I was giving LO her bedtime bottle last night she was leaning on my stomach and I could feel baby moving but don't think little one would have felt it, was laughing saying it wouldn't be long before he is kicking her in the back :haha:

Just took a couple of 20 week bump pics here they are


----------



## dt1234565

Nice bumps ladies!

Yes I dont think the starter set has enough in, you don't need bottle holders at all, total waste of money, powder dispensers can be bought in supermarkets for a couple of pounds and bottle are cheaper in the Asda event. Wait for the Asia event you'll get much more for your money x

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Yep trying to save some money for the asda avent but by daughter needs a new dance costume
And they cost £££££££ well ok
Sure I'll be able to get 1 or 2 things. 
Only 16 days tO go until I find out team pink or blue (or yellow)


----------



## meganOUFC

Seriously impressed with these bump shots! Mine looks like Christmas podge. :)


----------



## moggi

To be honest you're probably right Debbie. I see things and get a bit carried away lol. Was looking at lightweight strollers last night. Everyone I fancied had mixed reviews. Not sure which one to go for now. Fab bump Suze :) I'll post mine when I finally get onto laptop xxx


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Seriously impressed with these bump shots! Mine looks like Christmas podge. :)

Awww i'm sure it doesn't lol. Wait till you see mine, it isn't so perfect infact i'm pretty sure half of mine is christmas podge lol XxX


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Yep trying to save some money for the asda avent but by daughter needs a new dance costume
> And they cost £££££££ well ok
> Sure I'll be able to get 1 or 2 things.
> Only 16 days tO go until I find out team pink or blue (or yellow)

Whay hey! The countdown is on. I'm going to guess blue and bear in mind im getting quite good at this guessing lark lol xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> meganOUFC said:
> 
> 
> Yep trying to save some money for the asda avent but by daughter needs a new dance costume
> And they cost £££££££ well ok
> Sure I'll be able to get 1 or 2 things.
> Only 16 days tO go until I find out team pink or blue (or yellow)
> 
> Whay hey! The countdown is on. I'm going to guess blue and bear in mind im getting quite good at this guessing lark lol xxxClick to expand...


I'll look back at your guess, must remember page 120!!!! :thumbup:

I must say, have you guys noticed movement alot more lateley. I have, ~I seem to be noticing it all the time now!!!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah same here! Until about a week ago I would only feel it on a night time when I was lying down but now I feel her quite regularly throughout the day. I love it, can't wait til I can see her moving too :)

I think boy for you too Megan!


----------



## moggi

I could feel her alot yesterday, even whilst i was walking round morrisons which was a new one as i'd only feel her before if i was sat down or bent over. Don't think she liked being squashed lol. She's been quiet today although I've just felt a couple of little pokes and prods :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw not long now then until your scan Megan :happydance: I guess boy too for you.

I am definately feeling much more movement now too, not just when I am sitting still or lying chilled out in bed, I can't wait until the stage you can see movement from the outside, even though it freaks hubby right out :haha:


----------



## moggi

Shes definitely woken up since my last post lol. Can feel her rolling about in there with the odd kick and nudge :cloud9: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw baby Isobelle awake for a play about, so cute xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

How was everyone's new year? It's the first time in my life I've felt fresh as a daisy on new years day - could get used to this :)


----------



## minidancer

Happy new year ladies!!

Ha ha same here, was great not feeling rough yesterday!! I was asleep by half 10 on new years eve, was saying to hubby it the first time I've been asleep before the bells since I was about 9!!!

Hope you all had a nice night and day yesterday xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I stayed up with the kids and Ashley popped back from work (he's a taxi driver) briefly so we watched the fireworks on the T.V and then went to bed. But had a very relaxed new years day :) My mother-in-law cooked the dinner which was delicious and had a relaxing evening at home.
Looking forward to the year ahead :) x


----------



## moggi

Happy New Year Ladies :happydance:

Hope you all had a good one, sounds like it so far :)

I just had a quiet one too, kids had gone out to partys so me and Mark watched a dvd and a film and at midnight I had one little glass of bubbly and we watched everyone elses fireworks from the front door. Went round to my moms yesterday for dinner which was nice. 

Must get my bump pic up later, noticed this morning its much more noticable when i'm lying down now! Isobelle has been having a quiet couple of days again, I guess I'm not going to feel lots of movement from her until she is a bit bigger. I could feel her back against my front earlier, could feel a long solid area, so cute lol. Stroked her for a while :cloud9: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

That is so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## moggi

Couple of days late but here is my bump pic contribution. A few hours short of 20 weeks! :happydance:



Mark has also made me soooo happy today, firstly we have decided we will be getting married this summer. Then he told me he would like us to try for another baby, a brother or sister for Isobelle who will be nearer her age. My two are 18 and 15 and Marks daughter will be 8 by the time she's born. I'm so happy :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Happycamper

Hello! I am due June 4th and not going to find out the sex. Anyone else NOT finding out? 

I have two children, a daughter who is 5 and a son who is 3. Look forward to getting know all of you!


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello happy camper. I'm Megan and I am due may 26th. I will be finding out the sex if possible. But there is one in this thread who isn't. Is it Leanne?


----------



## moggi

Happycamper said:


> Hello! I am due June 4th and not going to find out the sex. Anyone else NOT finding out?
> 
> I have two children, a daughter who is 5 and a son who is 3. Look forward to getting know all of you!

Hiya, I'm Rose and i'm due 22nd May :) 

Yes Megan I think Leanne is staying team yellow :) x


----------



## Happycamper

Thanks everyone. I need to put some tickers up.

So even though I'm not finding out, I think it's fun to guess. What have your symptoms been and have they matched those old wives tales?

For me so far:

I have had horrible morning sickness, my worst of all my pregnancies. Still get it now at almost 20 weeks.

I have been craving sweeter things...especially strawberries, waffles and candy and ice cream! Although I also tend to go for salty things like pickles and meat and potatos too!

I have quite a big bump already. I'm assuming because it's my third.

And super super tired the whole time. Still no energy coming back.

Not sure what sex of baby that points to but still fun! Tell me how your symptoms have been, and I would love to guess what you are having! Or see it's the same as the "old wives tales" symptoms if you already know~


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Happycamper

I don't think it's too early, if you have the energy time now, go for it! Cuz the third trimester is very tiring and once baby is here it will more tough to shop, so go for it!!

I am not doing much shopping yet, I have lots from my kids already and without knowing what we are having I while wait on most clothes and things.


----------



## moggi

As everyone else already knows on here, I was convinced this one was a boy. Felt nothing like I did with either of my other two girls. Still can't believe I was so wrong with my gut instinct lol. Leanne I don't see why you shouldn't go for the pushchair after your scan :) Has anyone else been experiencing braxton hicks? Thought it was a bit early but then read some women have felt them as early as 12 weeks! Only seems to be the area at the bottom of my bump going hard and at the same time i'm feeling a tight pulling sensation. Scary lol. Remember with my last daughter they were more all over, maybe its coz its still early? x


----------



## Happycamper

Sitting here eating waffles lol. I could have swore I had a bh yesterday and then I brushed it off because I thought the same thing, you usually don't get them til the end.

I just remember feeling tight and a little almost breathless and then it went away.

I guess it can be!


----------



## dt1234565

Not really but hot flushes galore!

Go for it with the pram Leanne!

I bought my first item today! A pink Cath Kidston spot blanket in the sales! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

My only symptoms now is severe heart burn. I crave chillies!!!!!!! Yum and eggs. 
I have no idea what I am having. 
I've gone Off ketchup and chicken :/ weird!!!!
I get bh all the time! But not pain just tightenings.


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Lol woo hoo for cantaloupes. Chillies mmmmm and jalepenos, i could eat a whole jar of them . Prob why i've got horrendous heartburn all the time lol. After her quiet couple of days Isobelle has been even more active recently, from tea time yesterday til about 3am non stop wriggling and kicking, and this morning too. Blanket sounds lovely, i'll have to start buying a few more bits and pieces. Shes got one baby gro so far and her hello kitty hat lol plus a couple of cardigans my mom knitted for her but they're massive (reckoned she did them on the wrong size pins lol) xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Sorry I have been away so much lately. I think about you all everyday! We are still getting settled after our move, but I have awesome news!!! 

So you all know that we moved from Florida to Georgia in late November. Well we have been staying in an extended stay motel for the past month and a half while looking for a house. Well over the weekend I found my dream house literally. I have always dreamed of having a big old farm house with a rocking chair porch and land. Well, it just fell into my lap?! I am now living in a 4 bedroom turn of the century farm house with four rocking chairs and two porch swings on 7 acres!!! I cant even believe it!! I will post pics once internet is up at the house. They are coming this afternoon. The best part? Zach has his own room AND now I get to have a nursery!!!!! We are HOPEFULLY finding out what the baby is on Saturday and then I get to start decorating the baby's room! YEah!!! Okay got to get back to work now! Hope everyone is feeling well! Lol!


----------



## moggi

Brandy, glad you're ok :) House sounds amazing!! Great news that Zach gets his own room and you get a nursery, yay! We're still trying to move before shes born, poor baby girl hasn't got her own room yet. Hope all goes well on Saturday, make sure you update!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Happycamper

Brandi - hello! you house sounds amazing, love the thought of rocking chairs on a porch with land. ahhh that's the life!

moggi - that's so cute you have all the knitted stuff, that stuff is so special on a baby. aww. So cute she is moving so much. I'm still not feeling much, can't wait for more kicks.

I still have morning sickness..blah. Feeling sick today. Gotta get over it and clean my house today. Really need some mat clothes too, hope to go get some pants later. Chat later!


----------



## minidancer

Rose that is fab news!! We thought since you found out it was a girl mark would change his mind-woohoo I'm so excited for you!! You might get your little boy after all!! And a wedding to plan, what an amazing year 2012 will be for you :happydance: You can def get bh this early. I haven't but I didn't get any last time either xx

Leanne I'm so excited you get to see baby again this week!! Woohoo for canteloupe!! It def isn't too early to get your pram, just go for it:thumbup:

Debbie your first purchase sounds lovely!!

Megan I have been loving chillies too, had a pizza with chillies on last weekend and I was dying with heartburn after!! When I your scan again? Not long and hopefully baby is being cooperative for you!!

Hi happy camper I'm Suze, having a boy and have a 15 month old daughter. 

Aw brandy that is fab news I'm sooo delighted for you!! It sounds perfect!! Can't wait to hear your news on Saturday :happydance:

I haven't been on last coupl of days, had horrendous weather and our electricity has been off yesterday an today so no Internet or phone access. It's been a nightmare!! Still really windy so don't expect the electricity to stay on very long! Trees keep falling and knocking out te power lines. On a brighter note, baby had been kicking and wriggling like mad the last couple of days!! I have midwife next week, wondering if she will measure bump or if it's later they start that, anybody know?

P.s rose that is a gorgeous bump!! What a difference to your last bump pic :thumbup:


----------



## meganOUFC

Just to let u all know one born every minute tonight channel 4 @9pm :)


----------



## Happycamper

Hi Suze - nice to meet you!!

Megan - what is one born every minute about? I don't think we get it here, I'm in Canada.


----------



## meganOUFC

It a documentary from a hospital in England. They film women giving birth in the maternity ward.


----------



## minidancer

I can't wait to watch it. I sky plussed it, so will watch it today when LO goes for her nap! I read that there are 14 episodes this time so it's on for ages :happydance:


----------



## moggi

I know, we'll be getting close to doing it ourselves by the time the series is over! X


----------



## minidancer

I know I was counting and il be about 34 weeks by then!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

By that time we will be so scared!!!! My daughter woke up last night when it was on and layed in my bed and watched it with me! I thought oh crap but when the baby was being born she was saying ahhhhhhh not uuuuur so it worked out well :)


----------



## moggi

Just had my next scan date come through, 2nd February. Looking forward to seeing her again and hoping she's caught up a bit :) The fact at each scan shes measuring behind convinces me I was correct with my original dates xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Megan yes we will be getting worried by that time!!

Rose how much were your dates out by again? Aw lucky you seeing her again and not that long to wait either!! xxx


----------



## moggi

She was around three days behind last scan date which makes her five days behind in total, thats nearly a week now. I think thats whats prompted them to keep an eye on her especially with my previous history and hypothyroidism. I'm sure she's fine, just a little ' little girl' lol. Find out more in 4 wks :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I had to have alot of small for dates scans with Chloe. She was 10 days late in the end so I think they just had the dates wrong. Saying that she really is a little girl. She is 7 and the same height and weight as my 4yr old Katie. And Katie ia average for her age. Small but perfect :) I tell her good things come
In small packages and it makes her feel special :) x


----------



## minidancer

I wouldn't think a week would be anything to worry about Rose. It's goo they are keeping an eye on you though. Plus scans can be pretty inaccurate, I think if one measurement is smaller than normal it skews the whole lot!! My LO had really long legs in scans and im sure this is what wa making the results come back so high!! Nothing wrong with a little petite girl, I was always tiny and I think my LO will be my height by the time she is a teenager!!

Aw Megan that's lovely, that's what my family used to say to me too, I loved it!! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

This is Chloe against a girl her own age. Chloe is the one who came 1st
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/cd538fca.jpg


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan lovely pic!

OMG just watched OBEM, that guy was a total selfish nobhead!! If I had seen him when I wa in having my baby I would have been crapping myself!! So glad the other one had her baby before the dad went away again so lovely!! xx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> I wouldn't think a week would be anything to worry about Rose. It's goo they are keeping an eye on you though. Plus scans can be pretty inaccurate, I think if one measurement is smaller than normal it skews the whole lot!! My LO had really long legs in scans and im sure this is what wa making the results come back so high!! Nothing wrong with a little petite girl, I was always tiny and I think my LO will be my height by the time she is a teenager!!
> 
> Aw Megan that's lovely, that's what my family used to say to me too, I loved it!! xxx

Funnily enough her legs are really long and measuring even further ahead than I know its possible for her to be?! Taking after Mark as he's got long legs. Apparently its the measurement around the abdomen that they concern themselves with. Like I said before I don't think they are overly concerned with her, its because Ellie was so small and they never found a reason for it and she did start to deteriorate towards the end resulting in me being induced. I reckon she'll just be long and slim like her dad  xxx


----------



## moggi

Nice pic Megan :) She is petit isn't she, so cute. To be honest Ellie is smaller than me still and has (I would have thought) reached adult height by now, whilst Emma is taller than me. Small or large, as long as they're healthy thats all that matters isn't it? :) xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Aw Megan lovely pic!
> 
> OMG just watched OBEM, that guy was a total selfish nobhead!! If I had seen him when I wa in having my baby I would have been crapping myself!! So glad the other one had her baby before the dad went away again so lovely!! xx

I know he was a right numpty wasn't he? lol. I'm surprised he wasn't asked to leave the unit, acting like that! I'm glad the Army one got to see her before he went away too :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Yeah def agree as long as they are happy and healthy that is the main thing!!

The midwives must have the patience of a saint dealing with things like that, I know he must have been worried but don't new to be so aggressive. How will he cope when baby is crying or up all night!!


----------



## dt1234565

Classic OBEM stuff!

I cried for the army guy at the end. Hormones!

The other guy was a complete prick, obviously likes it all to be about him.

X


----------



## meganOUFC

Yep I named him Mr Me Me!!!!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Debbie I cried too, I always cry watching it! Didn't like watching the forceps delivery tho, that's what I had last time, don't really want reminded of it ha ha!!

Mr me me is a perfect name for him Megan.


----------



## meganOUFC

Ouch! That must have been scary!


----------



## minidancer

It wasn't bad at the time because I had been taken to theatre and given a spinal block as they were trying to turn LO with forceps because she was back to back. They were only giving it one go and if it don't work it was a section. The recovery afterwards was the worst part of the whole thing!! Hoping to avoid forceps this time even seeing them on that program gave me flashbacks of the recovery pain!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh well they must only allow us active terrorists Leanne!!! Pmsl


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Oh I remember the screamer last series!! Was glad I had already had LO, I'd have been terrified seeing that before. Was funny after tho her saying she didn't feel much pain and would do it all again!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I never saw any of the last series. :( maybe I should catch up!


----------



## minidancer

You def should I think you can watch both series on 4od just now xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Hey girls, how's everyone doing?

I'm after a little bit of advice. Baby has been very active all day every day for the last week or two but today hasn't moved at all so far. I know that people say you shouldn't be too concerned about movement before 28 weeks but I can't help worrying as she's gone from kicking me all the time to nothing at all. Should I be concerned or is it normal at this stage?

I know most of you have had babies before so thought you might be able to put my mind at rest a bit :)


----------



## minidancer

Baby is still really small so can hide easily and if she is facing your back she may be kicking and moving all the time and you wouldn't feel it. I def have quiet days too where I feel hardly any movement and it was the same last pregnancy. Maybe try cold orange juice and something sugary and lie down to see of that makes a difference. If you are still worried it might be worth ringing your midwife just to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

I've tried orange juice and coke but can't lie down til about 5:30 as I'm at work :( I'll see if she gets any more active once I get home - hopefully she will! Just wanted to know that it was normal really, I'm sure she's fine but it's just weird not feeling her for a while as I'm getting so used to feeling her all day every day. I know she was definitely fine last night as she was kicking me in the hip at about midnight and stopping me from getting any sleep :)

When are you supposed to start counting kicks? Is it from 25 weeks or 28 weeks?


----------



## minidancer

I am sure everything is ok hun. I think you start around 28 weeks, however I think all babys are different so I didn't really count kicks last time. I was just aware of when she would be active and it was usually the same most days, so that is what I looked out for rather than actually counting movements. Plus I found it confusing of how to count movement when she would be squirming and wriggling constantly for ages :shrug: You will know what is normal for your baby as she gets bigger and movements much stronger :hugs:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne that's fab, so glad everything is all well :happydance: I wouldn't read too much into the he/she thing as I think a lot of sonographers etc say him instead of it. That's a shame the first one was like that, but glad the second woman was better :thumbup: Thats great baby is being obedient already, good baby :haha: Yes I think that will definitely be why you haven't been feeling movement, an anterior placenta muffles any kicks and movements you would maybe feel if it was a posterior placenta. Sooo delighted that everything is great with baby not the countdown is on :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's great news, so glad baby is doing well :) I wouldn't read too much into the he thing either, everyone referred to my baby as a he before my scan and some of them still do now! Did they say when you should start feeling kicks? I haven't a clue about all this placenta stuff so don't know if it moves or stays in the same place for the whole pregnancy.

Has everybody had their 20 week scan now then? Are we all officially past the halfway point?

Yeah I'm sure she is just having a lazy day, she's probably tired after keeping me up all night :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I'm not sure if the placenta moves at all :shrug: I bet she has just been sleeping all day if she was up all night poking you :haha:

I think Megan and Brandy are still to have their 20 week scans, wonder if we will have more girls to add to the pink thread or any boys to join my wee man xx


----------



## minidancer

Leanne have you decided on a pram? xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Lovely pram Leanne :thumbup: xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Mine are:

HC - 175.4mm
AC - 151.0mm
FL - 31.2mm

That was at 20w1d. That's a lovely pram. I can't remember what mine is called now, it's at my mum's until baby gets here. I know it was a Graco but apart from that my memory is blank :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Hmm yeah that sounds right, you have a better memory than me :) I was looking on the Babies r us website to see if I could spot it but they mustn't sell it anymore. I googled it though and it does look like the right one.

Lol - I think my baby is going to be quite short as I'm only 5ft7 and Steven is only 5ft9. I think they grow quite a bit each day at this stage too and you're a day ahead of what I was when I got my scan. What was your NT measurement?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Leanne I'm glad your scan went well :happydance: The sonographer kept calling Isobelle "he" throughout the scan, I was concerned she'd grown an extra something lol. 

Here are my measurements from 19+2

HC: 170mm
AC: 138mm
FL: 31mm

Another big head according to that calculator thingy (20.1wks) lovely, I can sense my third episiotomy coming soon lol. 

Has your sleepy little girl woken up yet Nicola?

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I haven't had mine yet! It's on Tuesday.

Congrats on the scan Leanne and on NOT finding out! An anterior placenta definately muffles movement. I dont know where mine is this time, but I felt my first proper kick at 18+1. But with Sonny I was 22 weeks plus before I felt anything and he was my third.

xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

My baby definitely has short legs as there's only 0.2mm difference between our measurements and mine was taken 6 days further on. Ah well looks like she's taking after her dad :)

Yeah she's woken up, she went a little bit crazy about 10 mins ago and booted me a few times but now seems to have settled back down again. Maybe she's just tired!

Debbie I forgot you haven't had yours yet, I thought you'd had it before Xmas but just remembered it was a private scan :)


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> My baby definitely has short legs as there's only 0.2mm difference between our measurements and mine was taken 6 days further on. Ah well looks like she's taking after her dad :)
> 
> Yeah she's woken up, she went a little bit crazy about 10 mins ago and booted me a few times but now seems to have settled back down again. Maybe she's just tired!
> 
> Debbie I forgot you haven't had yours yet, I thought you'd had it before Xmas but just remembered it was a private scan :)

Awwww glad she woke up :happydance: they do like to worry us don't they?! 

Yes I think mine is taking after her dad in the legs dept too, although my legs aren't short either so its a forgone conclusion really. 




dt1234565 said:


> I haven't had mine yet! It's on Tuesday.
> 
> Congrats on the scan Leanne and on NOT finding out! An anterior placenta definately muffles movement. I dont know where mine is this time, but I felt my first proper kick at 18+1. But with Sonny I was 22 weeks plus before I felt anything and he was my third.
> 
> xxxx

Debbie, I forgot you hadn't had yours either. :dohh: Your gender scan confused me thought it was your anomaly scan (doesn't take too much to confuse me these days lol). 

Mines anterior too definitely muffled kicks I get. Starting to get stronger and more frequent though and can feel her rolling around in there :cloud9: xxx


----------



## minidancer

I think they do different measurements in Scotland as I don't have an HC measurement, only FL and AC and a measurement of part of the brain not the whole head circumference. Everything on mine was measuring exactly 20 weeks so far. I read somewhere that major growth of all these parts starts after 28 weeks, not sure how much of that is true though. Wish I had a note of previous measurements to compare. 

Debbie totally forgot you still had to have yours too, keep forgetting your Xmas eve scan was a private scan. 

Xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/its-a-girl.gif


----------



## BrandysBabies

Woohoo! We found out this morning! Three clear as day lines!! Yeah!!!! We didnt get any more pictures as they let us come back for free just to find out sex. But it was so amazing how much more developed she was in just 2wks! She looked great and heart sounded perfect! 

Zoey Mae Taylor!!! Eeek! That sounds so amazing!


----------



## meganOUFC

Great news. You must all be thrilled!!! XxxxxxX congratulations x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

That's Fab news brandy, congratulations do happy for you!! Another little girl for the thread!! Beautiful name too xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## moggi

Just been sitting here mooching around on the net when I got the strongest kick ever far over on my right side, it even made me jump lol. I get loads of muffled movement and kicks now but looks like she managed to bypass the placenta with that one! :happydance:


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh wow! That's fab. Great day for good news :) xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw congratulations Brandy that's great news, and the name is lovely :)

Rose - great news on the kick! It's strange when they're strong ones isn't it? It makes me jump sometimes.

Leanne - just out of curiosity, did you get the sonographer to write down baby's sex in a sealed envelope or did you just decide not to find out at all?


----------



## minidancer

Baby Isobelle is getting strong!! Soon it will be all big kicks :happydance:

How is everyone feeling? I was dying with heartburn last night but can't complain it was totally self inflicted!! I had a takeaway curry for dinner and I had made a chocolate brownie cake yesterday so had that after! Spicy food and chocolate are the worst thing for my heartburn!! Oh well never mind it all tasted so good at the time :haha:


----------



## moggi

Awww sorry you've been suffering! Please don't mention curry, I could seriously eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner lol. Hotter the better but it makes me suffer too! Realised yesterday whilst eating fried eggs that i've completely gone off egg white, had to remove it and just eat the yolks. Couldn't get enough of eggs last week! Looks like Isobelle is taking after me too, quiet in the mornings, seems to wake up around lunch time then active all afternoon and evening, i've never been a morning person lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Mmmm I would have loved leftover curry today but we ate it all last night! It's funny what pregnancy does, maybe you will love eggs again next week. Aw that good she has a wee pattern already. I haven't noticed any regularity to movements yet.


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm craving chillies alot. The hotter the food the better! It's chocolate that gives me heart burn!


----------



## dt1234565

Yay Brandy! I love the name choice too, you most be sooooooo happy!

UK ladies, Good news - Just found out next Asda baby event starts 18th Jan xxxx. Loads of bottle and steriliser bargains there, you won't buy cheaper x x


----------



## minidancer

Thanks for letting us know Debbie. Think I will start stocking up on nappies and wipes, oh and teats for bottles. I love the asda baby event!! xx


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

How are you all? I had midwife appointment this morning, all is good, heartbeat sounds fine and everything came back clear. Next appointment is 28 weeks and that's when they start measuring bump, feels like ages away but looked on calendar and it's only the end of feb do will pass quick xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

That's great mini x

Scan day for me tomorrow, must remember to check that measurements LinK on my return! 

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Debbie, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## moggi

Glad your appointment went well. I was looking forward to seeing my midwife again at 24 wks but as you know the hospital have hijacked that appointment! Good luck tomorrow Debbie XXX


----------



## meganOUFC

Hope ur appointment goes well today :)

Ladies I think I was too cocky about not suffering with SPD in this pregnancy!
The last week has been hell! My left hip in is constant pain so much so I can't walk sometimes and the shear pain when I wake in the morning is unbareable. Last night I was getting popping like pain in my
Pelvis when I turned over. 
SO gutted. I thought I had avoided this this time around :( I think i prolonged it this time maybe because when I was pregnant before I was living in flats, which I don't now. 
Boooo friggin hoooo!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah!! Half way today!! Woot! 

We painted little Zoey's room this weekend, Zach got very helpful! Lol! It is starting to feel so real! I also got a killer deal on an antique wood baby cradle. $25!! Plus, we put up a tire swing in the front yard for Zach. Busy, productive weekend!! I love it!! I took some pics!
 



Attached Files:







PC050164.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3









PC050163.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3









PC050166.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









PC040159.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









PC040141.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## minidancer

Aw no Megan that's terrible, SPd is a horrible thing! Have you been to see anyone about it yet, maybe see a physio or get a support belt?

Brandy woohoo for reaching halfway!! Your house look absolutely stunning, gorgeous photos!! xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Brandy they're lovely pics, your house looks amazing and your little boy is so cute! He looks so mischievous on his swing :)

Debbie how did the scan go? Is baby girl measuring on track?

Megan - hope you manage to get some help for the SPD. That must be awful :(

I just noticed that I only have 127 days to go. 4 weeks from today and I'll be in double figures! Does anyone else think time is suddenly passing very quickly? Only 2 weeks to go until baby is officially classed as viable, yay :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

yep really quickly!! I was only thinking the same thing yesterday about the 24 week mark............ but then again i watched an old episode of One born every minute and a baby made it from 23 weeks!! amazing!!!
I actually brought a pack of nappies the other day!! and i have started thinking about stocking up for hospital bag etc..... Ashley is being very good and looking out for bargin's for baby stuff like buggy etc............ Just can't wait until Monday! My friend is going for her 20 weeks scan today and its her 4th like me. She is due on june 2nd. I have told her to join but facebook won't allow me to post a link for here as it says its spam and her internet filter wont allow her access saying it is a spam website!!!! Seriously! That is what Me and Leanne was joking about the other day about us being terrorists and our babies being the bombs LOL.


----------



## minidancer

Yup I totally agree the time is passing quick now-woohoo and about time too!! we all felt first tri especially so long!! 

How are you today Megan? Are you still in loads of pain? That's ridiculous about it being seen as spam!! Ooh you reminded me on born is on tonight!!

I got a leaflet through the post today for the asda baby event and there are loads of bargains, all Johnstones products are £1, 74 pampers nappies for £10, Phillips Avent micro steriliser is £10 are just a few


----------



## meganOUFC

Pain is bad today. Saw the doctor who has referred me to the women's hospital physio. They phone me this after noon and I'm going in Friday morning. Quick or what! The dOctor gave me condine and paracetamol. 
Last night I could feel and here my hips and pelvis popping. 
Can't wait to get some cruches and a back strap!

Is some one going for a scan today?


----------



## minidancer

OUCH megan that sounds so sore!! Excellent that you have been referred so quick. The sooner you get seen and get some sort of treatment the better!! Debbie had her scan yesterday, not sure if there is anyone today


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Pain is bad today. Saw the doctor who has referred me to the women's hospital physio. They phone me this after noon and I'm going in Friday morning. Quick or what! The dOctor gave me condine and paracetamol.
> Last night I could feel and here my hips and pelvis popping.
> Can't wait to get some cruches and a back strap!
> 
> Is some one going for a scan today?

You are so lucky to be believed. I told the doctor at my appointment almost two weeks ago how bad my pain was and he just smiled patronisingly at me and said its to be expected with pregnancy, take paracetamol. I now have to go upstairs one at a time (kids think its hilarious), need help in and out of bath and find getting in and out of cars agony. I've been in tears only this afternoon just walking back from uni, cant believe ive been fobbed off like this. :growlmad:


----------



## minidancer

Rose have you mentioned it to your midwife? She woyld probably be more understanding! Can you do self referrals to the physio department in your local hospital it might be worth looking into that too, hope you get something for it soon :hugs:


----------



## meganOUFC

minidancer said:


> Rose have you mentioned it to your midwife? She woyld probably be more understanding! Can you do self referrals to the physio department in your local hospital it might be worth looking into that too, hope you get something for it soon :hugs:

I would try! I would also see another doctor immediately! Phone your midwife too, let the tears flow. Tell them what you think have. 
You need to get to te physio and get a back strap and cruhes ASAP. Do I know u can cause damage to your self!!!!!

Some doctors really need to do one sometimes!!!!
Another great tip. Get ur fella to massage tiger balm into your lower back. It's great!
And I are aloud codine btw. It helps x


----------



## moggi

Well i mentioned it to midwife at 16wk appointment but she just said if it got worse to mention it to doctor so I hung on till hospital appointment to mention it and got that response. He didn't exactly fill me with confidence anyway. My mobility is seriously compromised at the moment and i feel so pathetic. I've been stressing too as i'm out on placement again on monday, thankfully not on a ward as i dont think i could manage. I'm out with the district nurses for a month but i'm worried they'll look at me, send me home and i'll fail the placement. Nightmare! Kids think its hilarious that i'm hobbling around most of the time, nice children i have lol. Now that i know there are options available to help i'm really peed off that i've put up with it for so long, but pleased that hopefully the end is in sight. Sorry for moaning but that doctors attitude has really annoyed me. Let me know how you get on Megan :) On a happier note found out today passed an assignment at uni that I didn't expect to, yay! i've got no confidence in my ability at all :dohh: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I will let you know :)
Do you find the pain more on one side? I do have a constant pain on one side, thats what makes me hobble!! Do you have pain right at the lower front? 
I really think you have SPD too! You would be amazed how much just 1 cruch can help!! DEMAND to be seen by your local pyhsio, there should be specialists for that :) I've had friends that have been moved home by their local council because of this condition. 
read this sweet... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction


----------



## moggi

Yeah it is one sided but I've been looking into it and I think its sacroiliac joint dysfunction as its at the back. Can't remember how long its been going on for but i'm sure it started with twinges around 8 or 9 weeks. I think I posted on here somewhere about it. Going to try and see the doctor today which is easier said than done unfortunately, then i run the risk of getting the crap doctor who prescribed me ear drops at 11wks that shouldn't be used when pregnant! Anyway, looks like treatment is the same for both conditions. It'd be great if there was some relief out there :) It varies from an intense deep burning (at its best) to a sharp pain like a knife is being stuck into the bone. Also feels sometimes like hip is going to give way, does this sound a bit like you? Isobelles just been kicking me and I could feel it from the outside :happydance: makes all this pain and discomfort a bit more bearable :) XxXxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose I really hope you see a different doctor this time!! You definitely need some sort of treatment as it will just get worse as Isobelle gets bigger. I know how awful being on pain can be especially when you are at work/uni. I had terrible sciatica last time and felt so pathetic coz I would be crying with the pain in work everyday!! Was worried people would be thinking I was overreacting. I ended up having to finish up my work at 28 weeks. I had physio and acupuncture for it. I am sure they can't fail you if it is anything pregnant related and maybe having your placement with district nurse is a blessing as you won't be on your feet all day like you would on a ward. I really really hope you see a good doctor this time hun xxx


----------



## minidancer

And well done on passing your assignment :happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

Hey ladies! Sorry for late update and sorry for those with spd too. I have been getting agonising backache, god knows how I will feel soon as it will get worse as I get bigger. I mentioned it to my consultant yesterday he said "yea some women do suffer with backache in pregnancy". So helpful -not!

Anyway the scan went great, the sister scanning us was lovely and baby is measuring around 19 to 20 weeks depending on what measurement it was but basically on track and not big thank goodness!

She still is very much a she and very highlighted white lines, I could of told myself it was a girl I was seeing!

Again for me, it now all seems so real, I bought some great sale outfits and babygrows yesterday, some in 3-6 months but all bargains, things reduced from £18 to £2 and stuff, just amazing!

I have also decided to just get a Maclaren Techno double. I don't think it's worth forking out much on a double as am not sure how much Sonny will be in it. I also tried collapsing and lifting some yesterday and I couldn't do it, I had plates put in my left wrist last year and it's fairly weak, I have trouble opening a packet of crisps! So I am very happy i have made a decision and our buggy won't be costing the earth!

XxxxX


----------



## moggi

Awww thank you, was convinced i'd failed as i felt so crap with morning sickness whilst I was trying to complete it lol. As for failing module, i've only got to get through next four weeks with district nurses and complete another assignment type thing about care plans and i've finished my second year! Just want to get that behind me before i go on maternity leave. I'll be fine i'm sure, think i'm just panicking about uni because the end is in sight. I know what you mean about feeling like you're overreacting, i do feel pathetic, wincing walking up the road it embaressing. I'm not even moving at the moment and its aching away. It'll all be worth it in the end :) Isobelle has been worryingly quiet for the past few days but seems to have really woken up now, so much stronger :cloud9:


----------



## moggi

Glad your scan went well Debbie :) Sounds like your doctor was as helpful as mine! Glad she's still a little girl too, unfortunately I didn't get a good look at the lines last time but i was told she looked like a girl which was good enough for me lol :)


----------



## minidancer

You need to have more faith!! Just think in 4 weeks you will have the relief of finishing your second year and can sit and relax until isobelles arrival :happydance: I was hobbling so much last time i was convinced the I would have totally forgotten how to walk normally when the pain went away!! J can safely say though that I can walk fine now and I remembered how to do it :haha:

That's great news Debbie, countdown is now on!! Aw I can't wait to start buying baby clothes, that wa amazing bargains you found xx


----------



## meganOUFC

What dO you mean by girl lines??? Ooooooh please teach me quick as I have my scan on Monday xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> Yeah it is one sided but I've been looking into it and I think its sacroiliac joint dysfunction as its at the back. Can't remember how long its been going on for but i'm sure it started with twinges around 8 or 9 weeks. I think I posted on here somewhere about it. Going to try and see the doctor today which is easier said than done unfortunately, then i run the risk of getting the crap doctor who prescribed me ear drops at 11wks that shouldn't be used when pregnant! Anyway, looks like treatment is the same for both conditions. It'd be great if there was some relief out there :) It varies from an intense deep burning (at its best) to a sharp pain like a knife is being stuck into the bone. Also feels sometimes like hip is going to give way, does this sound a bit like you? Isobelles just been kicking me and I could feel it from the outside :happydance: makes all this pain and discomfort a bit more bearable :) XxXxX

Everything you have said is the same as me only I get the added bonus of it at the front too!!!! I too hobble along and I have been asked this week have I hurt myself so then I have to explain all and they look so not intrested! One women said, oh the baby is probably laid on a nerve. 
Make sure you put in your birth plan about your problem. The midwife may suggest an epidural as the pain is excruciating during labour. But I managed with gas and air and meptid with Katie. 

How exciting you can feel it outside now too! My kids love to feel
It nOw as its getting stronger. Katie keeps kissing my belly and saying love you baby <3 but she also calls it a naughty baby for hurting mummies back. Awww bless her. 4 year olds hey :)



On the double buggy, I made the mistake and spent a fortune on one only to stop using it after a couple of months. Chloe was exactly 2 1/2 when Katie was born. I moved over to a m&p travel system with a buggy board. 

Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Yea Sonny will be two so I will keep my single xt and have both. 

The 3 lines are for a girl, boys have 5. We got some good looks at the potty shot too so you'll know!

She did say though boys are boys but with a girl it may be a late dropper, so a girl can turn into a boy but not the ther way round.

She's a girl though! Lol!

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

meganOUFC said:

> How exciting you can feel it outside now too! My kids love to feel
> It nOw as its getting stronger. Katie keeps kissing my belly and saying love you baby <3 but she also calls it a naughty baby for hurting mummies back. Awww bless her. 4 year olds hey :)
> 
> 
> Xx


Sonny does that, he puts his head on my belly and listens, then kisses her lots of times, so sweet, then he smacks her! Lol!


----------



## meganOUFC

Where could I find come pictures of these shots. Just so I can see what I'm supposed to be looking for. X


----------



## dt1234565

Just google 3 white lines girl, 5 white lines boy, loads will come up, and google boy girl potty shots.

xxxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, I know what you mean about the baby moving. Sometimes it just feels like your stomach is churning and doesn't feel great. The proper kicks are amazing though, apart from when you're trying to get to sleep :)

The cot is lovely, we're getting ours from Mamas and Papas too but not til end of Feb as we need to pull cash out for the plastering, paint and a new carpet at the end of this month. We get our plastering done on 30th January and I seriously can't wait. I think my nesting instinct has kicked in and I have an overwhelming urge to do DIY and organise everything around me. I've lost track of the amount of lists and spreadsheets I've done lately. I've even inventoried everything that we have for baby so far and everything that we still need!!

Megan and Rose - sorry you're going through so much pain, it must be awful! Baby must be lying on a nerve for me today as my leg keeps going numb and my back is killing and I'm already fed up with that. Can't imagine what it must be like being in pain 24/7. Hope you both get some help from your docs!

Baby is getting so active and cheeky lately. She kicks my waistbands when I have my work trousers on as she mustn't like them digging into her - think I need to invest in some over the bump trousers tonight!


----------



## meganOUFC

You are getting numb leg because the muscle in your back is inflammed and trapping a nerve to your leg. best thing is to get a hot water bottle of heat pad on your lower back for around 20 minutes :) xx


Physio was great today, got some really sound advice and some crutches!! yippeeee!!!!!
Getting excited as my scan is monday and i have been studying those girl / boy potty shots!!! :) x


----------



## gypsy1981

Great thanks, I'll give it a try when I get home :)

Glad your physio went well and good luck for your scan on Monday. You don't know what you're having yet do you? I've lost track of who knows and who doesn't and there are too many pages to scroll through :)

Just heard back from the hospital and I have my labour and birth class booked in for 28th March. Is it correct that I only need to attend one class? I thought antenatal classes were spread over a period of weeks for some reason. It all feels very real now, I'll be 33 weeks by that point. On the negative side though I just went to put it into my iPhone calendar and noticed that its exactly a week after my due date for the baby that I miscarried back in July :( I don't even remember putting that entry into my calendar - ah well at least I have little wriggly here to help get me through it x


----------



## meganOUFC

I forgot to say. I think it could be useful if I scanned the stuff the physio gave me and post it as it could be useful for u all x


----------



## dt1234565

Hey megan that would be great I think, and good luck on Monday! So exciting!

I have been so busy - on eBay!!! Loving looking at shops and net t every opportunity for baby clothes! And off to Asda on Monday! 

Enjoys your weekend everybody, oh and Leanne you weren't waffling and even if you ever did, so what waffle away!!!! 


xxxxx


----------



## moggi

Megan good luck tomorrow, can't wait for your update :) Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their weekends. I'm off out on placement tomorrow, my final one of my second year. Been looking forward to it since I started the course but god knows how i'm going to cope. My gp is absolutely refusing to acknowledge that pelvic problems are anything more than a pregnancy niggle and pointed out i'm no spring chicken anymore. How rude, so I've given up for now so if you could post that info megan it would be extremely helpful. Going to get a support belt off internet to see if that helps. Off for dinner at my moms now :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I'll post it later on when Ashley has gone to work xx


----------



## minidancer

Megan good luck for today!! Can't wait to hear your update :happydance:

Rose good luck with starting your placement today, hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## meganOUFC

Sorry i forgot about that stuff last night. I was so tired. Can't contain my excitement for today :) my appointment is at 3:30 I'll update as soon as
I can x


----------



## moggi

Was going to ask what time your appointment was. Good luck :) As for placement thanks Size but I'm gutted, turned up met everyone who were lovely. Had phonecall off some woman in management who told me my placement had been cancelled and i was to leave premises immediately as i wasnt insured to be there. I was absolutely gutted, nearly burst into tears (hormones lol). Told me it had been cancelled due to service being in crisis, i give up with nhs. Worrying really isn't it? Now waiting to hear when i'm out on placement again xx


----------



## meganOUFC

What a shame :( and they couldn't have told you earlier! Makes me cross. Been waiting in this
Morning for builders to do some work in my
House. Contacted them as they still hadn't arrived by 10am. Turns out they have re booked for Tuesday 24th but failed to tell us! Ashley booked 2 days of work as well! Not impressed. But at least it means he can come to the scan today :) feeling a bit nervous about it. But I'm sure it will be fine. X


----------



## moggi

Its so frustrating isn't, nice he can come to scan with you though :) Found out i'm on placement again in two weeks. I've got two hospital appts that week so they're going to love me missing time straight away lol XxX


----------



## moggi

moggi said:


> Was going to ask what time your appointment was. Good luck :) As for placement thanks Size but I'm gutted, turned up met everyone who were lovely. Had phonecall off some woman in management who told me my placement had been cancelled and i was to leave premises immediately as i wasnt insured to be there. I was absolutely gutted, nearly burst into tears (hormones lol). Told me it had been cancelled due to service being in crisis, i give up with nhs. Worrying really isn't it? Now waiting to hear when i'm out on placement again xx

Supposed to say Suze not Size, damn phone! Lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

I knew what you meant Rose :haha: That is rubbish about your placement especially since you had been so looking forward to it!! Is it the same placement you will start or is it different? What a pain for you going in only to be told to leave again!! 

Megan I thought your scan was at 10.30 for some reason so was all excited logging on to see your news, never mind only an hour to go!! What a pain for you waiting in for builders too, but thats great Ashley can go to the scan now :happydance: Can't wait for your update!! xx


----------



## moggi

All I know is that they are trying to get something sorted and I'll be out again on 30th Jan. In the meantime got a "mother and newborn" pack (rather relevant) to complete and an assignment/care plan/care rationales thingy to get done too. Its worked out quite well but i'm just peed off that I found out like I did. 

Megan for some reason i'm thinking maybe girl now lol. Don't know why coz I was convinced it was a boy before. Soon be finding out :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha that is very relevant!! I know you would think they could have let you know it was cancelled a bit earlier!! Hope you get a placement that you want/like!! How is your pelvis? I can't believe your doctor just fobbed you off like that!!

Megan I think boy but Rose has been right with most if not all the guesses so far! Ooh I can't wait!!


----------



## moggi

Doctor was really rude, especially bringing my age into it. Its still very painful but i'm getting on with it through gritted teeth. There is only one decent doctor at my gp's and it takes weeks to get an appointment with her. Hopefully the support belt i've ordered will help. XxX


----------



## minidancer

That's awful and I would say very unprofessional!! Yes I hope the support belt does work and maybe mentioning it to your midwife at your next appoinment might get you somewhere :hugs:


----------



## moggi

He's very old school. Got my next scan appointment in a couple of weeks, i'll see who I can speak to then. Just had such a strong bh, used to just go hard at bottom of bump, this was all over and rock solid. Help! My body is doing things I have no control over lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Whoever you see should hopefully be more understanding!! You can't keep on in pain!! Remember it's just your body practising for the real thing!! Don't think I ever had bh before, my bump used to go hard but I wouldn't feel it, would only notice if I touched my bump that it was rock solid!! 

Megan hurry up!!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Yeah, i hate feeling so ground down by the pain. Fingers crossed i'll find someone sympathetic :) I'll tell them that if my back goes thats my career gone. I'm the other way round with bh. I feel it happening so i touch my bump to confirm what I'm feeling lol. Thought i was having another one then but it was just Isobelle trying to break through lol, not sure what she does but i'm thinking shes maybe starting to find she hasnt got quite as much room as she used to have. Yeah megan hurry up! Lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

They need to give you something for the pain, you can't put up with that for the next 18 weeks!! Aw that's such a strange feeling when they are pushing outward isn't it?


----------



## meganOUFC

Pink


----------



## moggi

Oh yes, my last minute predictions never fail lol. Congrats hun!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> They need to give you something for the pain, you can't put up with that for the next 18 weeks!! Aw that's such a strange feeling when they are pushing outward isn't it?

It is weird isn't it? Can be really uncomfortable sometimes xxx


----------



## minidancer

Congratulations Megan!! Thats fab news!! Did your little ones enjoy being at the scan too?

So do we have an all pink thread except for me? I think that is everyone had their scans isn't it?

Rose yup sometimes it makes me feel a bit sick from the pressure. Can't really complain just now tho it's only going to get worse the bigger baby gets :haha:


----------



## moggi

Yeah all pink apart from Leanne that we don't know about yet :) I'm surprised so many girls to be honest. I won a couple of hello kitty outfits off ebay at the weekend, Isobelle will be sick of hello kitty by the time she's three lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> Oh and Rose what is your prediction for me seeing as you are our champion guesser... here is my 12 week scan for you (not that you can see a nub!) x

I don't go by the nub, i believe there is more to the skull theory than people realise lol. Not forgetting my famous last minute gut instincts! Let me know when you go into labour in a few months time and i'll probably be spot on then lol. Not sure if i'm looking at the head from the right angle but I think I might go for boy :) unless they've got their head turned slightly and thats not the forehead i'm looking at. I sound like some mad rambling old woman dont i? Lol xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah, yeah we believe you lol. Actually I thought that about my private scan pics as it says baby Powell on there which is not my name either but it is Marks and she will be a powell from birth. So don't worry I know what you mean :) xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I'm off to Asda tomorrow, see what they've got on offer :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am 21wks and officially the size of a whale!
 



Attached Files:







PC140173.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Awww Brandy, great bump! I'm sure mines shrinking lol xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Congratulations Megan! It's the year of the girl!

It's funny how it works like that, in the year I had Sonny everyone seemed to have a boy, and this year everyone seems to be having a girl!

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, I just saw!! Congrats Megan!!! Yeah! Another Girl!!


----------



## gypsy1981

I went to the Asda baby event last night and got some pretty good bargains. Got a complete moses basket for £25, a pile of Johnsons things for £1 each and a Gro Egg thermometer for baby's room for £15. Not sure if anyone's seen them but it's an egg that changes colour to tell you if the room is too hot, too cold or just right and saves you having to put the light on and disturb the baby. They're £22.50 in mothercare so it's not a bad deal!


----------



## moggi

I saw the moses baskets but not sure if my friends giving me hers yet so i didn't get one. They were nice though weren't they? Got a box of 92 nappies for £8 and some more sleepsuits and vests. I didn't see the eggs they must have sold out otherwise i'd have had one of those myself. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

There weren't many of them left in our asda either. Apparently you can order them online though and get them delivered to the store free of charge.

Yeah the Moses baskets are nice. We got given one from my SIL but it needed a new mattress and blanket which would have probably worked out more than £25 so we just got the new one. 

Did you get girly sleepsuits? There was a lovely Minnie Mouse sleepsuit that I wanted but I'm still not entirely convinced that my baby is a girl so I'm scared to buy too much pink :)


----------



## moggi

I'll have another look in another asda first, there are a few close by. I saw the Minnie Mouse sleepsuit but didn't get it. Bought a starter pack with two sleepsuits, booties, hat, scratch mittens and vests which were in white. Other two packs I bought were girlie lol. Said to Mark i'm going to look a complete idiot if she turns out to be a boy but with all the scans i've got scheduled i'm sure we'll find out before she actually arrives :)

I'm in so much discomfort tonight, heartburn again and got such horrible feelings around my bump. I'm hoping to god its only wind but I'm slightly concerned.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I got Huggies size 2, 7-13lb. Carry cot sounds a complete bargain, well done! :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah it's the teddy one, we already had a stand so we set it up next to our bed the other night and I was getting all emotional looking at it and imagining my little baby in it :)

How are you feeling today Rose? Has the discomfort eased/gone? Hopefully she was just having a bit of a stretch out in there :) they do like to worry us don't they? I know what you mean about buying girly stuff, I've got no more chances now to confirm she's a girl so there's still a 15% chance she's going to be born a boy. I daren't fill in her baby record book or anything just in case!

That was a good deal on your carrycot Leanne, have you got much in now then? My SIL went out and bought us a nappy disposal thing and a changing mat yesterday so apart from the furniture set I think we've got almost everything now. Just need the nursery decorating so we can start putting everything in it's place.


----------



## minidancer

Gorgeous bump brandy!!

Aw you're all getting so many lovely things!! It's just boring stuff I need like Moses basket mattress and bottles, have everything from my wee girl so don't need to get much. The major thing is a double pram. 

Rose I hope you are feeling bette today, I'm sure it's just Isobelle getting big and running out of room. 

You never know Nicola you might get a scan near the end and will be able to ask again then. 

I have started feeling baby having the hiccups, I think he is going to be the same as my little girl, she always had the hiccups before she was born


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's so cute, I'd love to feel her hiccuping :) what does it feel like?

I hope I do get another scan, although its not too much of a problem if she's a boy as we're doing the nursery quite neutral and the bath and everything are neutral so all we'd need would be some blue clothes.


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh just been to Tesco in my lunch break and got some baby monitors for £17 reduced from £35! I do love a bargain!


----------



## minidancer

Thats amazing deal!! The supermarket baby and toddler events are so good!!

I bet you will feel hiccups soon. It starts off just feeling like a couple of kicks, but it carries on regularly for quite a while, feels almost like baby is jumping-so cute!! Can see kicks from the outside now too, my belly jumps, I love it!!


----------



## moggi

Suze and Nicola I am feeling much better today thanks. I'm not sure what it was but its gone now lol. Isobelle has decided to change her waking pattern and now s!eeps all day and kicks me all night. I forgive her though lol. 

Talking of scans i've booked another 4d one, I know, i'm naughty lol. Its a two part one where you have first scan at 20-24 weeks and second one at 26-34 weeks. The idea is that you get to see the growth and changes. you get a dvd and a cdrom of pics plus some colour prints at each appointment. I've got my first one at 11.50 on Monday, Mark is off work on leave and its his birthday on Tuesday so the scan is part of his present. I tried to keep it a secret but I told he we were going somewhere on Monday and he asked if it was to do with Isobelle, I said well she'll be there, she goes everywhere with me but I'm obviously a crap liar as he guessed! 

Feeling a bit guilty about spending all that money especially as I get a scan every month anyway now but its not like the hospital ones is it, its an experience. 

Hope everyone is ok? :) xxx


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Thats amazing deal!! The supermarket baby and toddler events are so good!!
> 
> I bet you will feel hiccups soon. It starts off just feeling like a couple of kicks, but it carries on regularly for quite a while, feels almost like baby is jumping-so cute!! Can see kicks from the outside now too, my belly jumps, I love it!!

I'm interested in the monitor too, have to get down to Tescos asap.

I'm sure i've seen a couple of kicks from the outside too, Mark said he thinks i'm imagining it and I should just enjoy being pregnant and stop trying to rush things?! I'm not really sure what thats supposed to mean. Its clearly 'bloke' talk/logic. He was driving at the time so probably wasn't even listening to me to be honest lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Rose I'm glad you are feeling better!! Hopefully Isobelle is getting her nights and days mixed up early and when she arrives it will be the right way round!! Your scan sounds amazing, what a lovely birthday present. I bet you will see a huge difference between the 2 scans. Ha ha I know men talk nonsense most of the time, words come out before they have time to think :haha:


----------



## moggi

Yes I hope she gets them the right way round by the time shes born lol. I'm really looking forward to the scan, just wish it was still a surprise and he hadn't guessed. I'll post some pics on here once i'm back, can't wait to see what she actually looks like! :happydance:


----------



## minidancer

Aw it will still be amazing, I bet there will be a huge change since your last scan and your pics will be so detailed, I can't wait to see them :happydance:

Just realised i'll be 24 weeks next week, I can't believe it!! Totally confused about what day I go up a week by again though!! My 20 week scan was on a Wednesday and the sonographer looked up her chart and said I was exactly 20 weeks, which is what I thought I was!! Then at my midwife appoinment a couple of weeks ago, which was on a Monday, the midwife looked at her chart and said I was exactly 22 weeks that day!! I tried explaining that my due date falls on a Wednesday so I thought it was a Wednesday I always went up a week, but she said no her chart said a Monday :shrug: Sooo confused, I know it's only 2 days of a difference but it annoys me not knowing exactly!! I think I am just going to keep saying I go up on a Wednesday, so my ticker is right. I am thinking it might be because this year is a leap year so there is an extra day :shrug:


----------



## moggi

Its funny you should say that because i've got a two day discrepancy but that was due to the 12 week scan putting me back by two days, daft isn't it? I thought if it was only a couple of days at scan they kept your original date. Found a really old post of mine on here last night when i got a 2-3 on digi and that matched my original dates exactly. Tested as soon as i got a positive on frer and next day got 2-3 not 1-2. Anyway i'm rambling now, i still reckon i'm 22+5 not not 22+3 today. Not a problem, she'll turn up when shes ready wont she :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I remembered you saying before yours was 2 days out. Back when I first found out, according to online calculators my due date was the 18th not 16th so it would be a Friday I would go up a week. The midwife used her chart thing at first scan at 9 weeks and said my due date was 16th and her calculations made it a Wednesday to go up a week. I just don't understand how it can be different when she used the same chart at 22 weeks, it must be the leap year thing! I know baby will arrive when he is ready do it doesn't really make much difference, don't know why it's bothering me so much!! Think il see what midwife says at next app, it will prob e different again to confuse me even more :haha:


----------



## moggi

I do know what you mean though, i was absolutely gutted when then put me back two days. I've had due dates ranging from 18th may to 22nd may?! Silly really that we're so bothered isn't it? Must be hormones :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Yeah I'm blaming the hormones!! Why else would something so stupid cause so much annoyance :haha: Have you heard where your placement is yet? Hope they get it sorted for you soon!! xx


----------



## moggi

I know, damn hormones lol. No still haven't heard, they were trying to find me somewhere near by due to my 'condition' as the put it.


----------



## akjk

well we found out the 2nd that we are Pretty sure it's a GIRL!! Now anyone have good ideas on names because we are stumped! lol


----------



## moggi

Another girl! Congratulations :happydance: As for name suggestions i'm not the best person to ask. I'm struggling to think of middle names at the moment XxX


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo congrats Amber!! :happydance: Another girl for the thread!! Can't believe how many girls there have turned out to be!! Ha ha don't ask me about names, we can't agree on any and it was the same last time. Have you got any that you like?

Ha ha Rose sorry but that made me laugh, you are pregnant, not suffering from a condition!!! I really hope you get a placement that you want especially since you had been looking forward to the one that was cancelled :growlmad:


----------



## moggi

I know, its stupid isn't it? Lol. I will be in a primary care setting wherever i end up, but do hope its not too far away because i don't drive and some places are a pain to get to. Also they won't place you too near to home incase youre visiting your neighbours as patients. Nightmare, hopefully they'll find somewhere soon XxX


----------



## minidancer

I hope you find out soon then so you can get organised for it. Just think soon you will be able to put your feet up and chill out until Isobelle's arrival without worrying about uni :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Yeah, i'm looking forward to that lol xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello :) sorry I haven't been on. I've been in a bit of a huff about having another girl. I know that sounds silly and selfish and I don't know what came over me because until the scan I didn't mind at all just thy it was healthy. And she is. 
The emotiOns I have been feeling this week are really overwhelming and extreme! I am really shocked. And embarrassed. I think I've had a touch of gender disappointment to say the least. I'll get over it , but I guess
I secretory wanted another son and now I feel cheated. At least i cant be blamed for it!!! Hahahahahaha since we don't 'make' the sex lol
But since yesterday I have been able to talk about it and 'announce' it properly. So sorry not been about x hope u r all well. And I promise I will get round tO scanning the SPD stuff on tomorrow evening as Ashley is at wOrk then xx


----------



## minidancer

:hugs: aw hun sorry you have been feeling that way! It is nothing to be ashamed of and so many people feel gender disappointment to some degree. I know I definitely did last time as everyone had been telling me I would have a boy and even tho I knew deep down it was a girl, I was still a bit shocked and sad for my hubby that it was a girl as he had been so sure it was a boy. It did pass though and we both got really excited about having a girl and now we would never change it for the world! Hope you are feeling better and please don't feel bad for being disappointed :hugs: Xxx


----------



## moggi

I can relate to what youre saying, i was desperate for a boy and was sure she was until a couple of days before the gender scan when it started dawning on me that it could be a girl. I felt guilty for not wanting a girl then. It was all a bit confusing really. I still remember the horrible sinking feeling when she said its a little girl in there and yes i feel terribly guilty for even thinking I thought that. I've got over it now though, not the guilt i felt though, i'm just relieved shes a healthy little girl but I must admit I do feel a twinge of jealousy when I hear someone's expecting a boy. Can't explain why at all to be honest because I'm loving collecting pink and hello kitty things lol. I will try for another baby after isobelle and if i'm lucky enough to catch again at my age i'm fully prepared that it'll be another girl lol. When i had my first daughter it didnt really bother me even though i wanted a boy from the start. I was convinced emma was a boy and when she was born i gave her to her dad to hold first, i made some crap up about being too tired to hold her, i soon got over the fact she was a girl in a few hours lol. I am upset i ever felt like it in the first place though, my girls as they've grown up have defined who i have become to a certain extent and I wouldn't change anything if i did again. Now i've got another one kicking away as i type :) (blimey that was a bit profound for me on a friday evening lol) This is the second time I've said this today but i think our hormones have so much to answer for! :hugs: XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Hormones really don't help. I feel bad as the kids kept wanting to talk about it and ive been so moody. Tellin them to stop keep talking about it and like a child I deleted any baby related post on my Facebook. I kept getting messages asking me pink or blue and I just kept deleting them. I even screwed up the scan pictures and threw them in the bin. Someone took them out as I found them in the cupboard. 
But I am getting used to it and I even brought something girly today. Only mittens but pink ones and they are so cute. 
Funny u should say about not holding ur daughter first as that came to my mind. That I didn't want hold her or even name her. I even said in mykonos there was no way I was going to breast feed and I thought I've got to go and buy some bottles. 

Thank fully these thoughts have gone and I went and collected my free breast shells from
Boots today :) and my free changing bag. Been looking for some bargains like cots and stuff. 

Thanks for the support xxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww megan :hugs: you've really bought a tear to my eye. I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better now. I saw your scan pic on fb but it won't allow me to like or comment on it but shes beautiful. We're here for you, i guessed something wasn't quite right from your post on here but i didn't want to pry. :hug: xxx


----------



## akjk

i have a list of names but every one is vetoed so not helping...




minidancer said:


> Woohoo congrats Amber!! :happydance: Another girl for the thread!! Can't believe how many girls there have turned out to be!! Ha ha don't ask me about names, we can't agree on any and it was the same last time. Have you got any that you like?
> 
> Ha ha Rose sorry but that made me laugh, you are pregnant, not suffering from a condition!!! I really hope you get a placement that you want especially since you had been looking forward to the one that was cancelled :growlmad:


----------



## meganOUFC

I think we need a list of names to help us all!


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, Mark finally felt her kick last night! Don't feel like i've been imagining it now lol. Hope everyone's having a nice weekend :) xxx


----------



## moggi

Off to see my baby girl again today :happydance: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## minidancer

Enjoy your scan hun, can't wait to see pics! And woohoo for Mark finally feeling a kick :happydance:

How is everybody? Hope you all had a good weekend xxx


----------



## moggi

Scan was amazing, she looks a lot like her daddy. I'll download some pics if i can get laptop to work. Apparently she now weighs 1lb 2oz, doctor doing scan said she was measuring a little small so I told him I'm already being monitored for that. Got my next scan booked for 11 th March exciting! Pics asap. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw glad you enjoyed it hun, it must have been amazing seeing all her features in detail!! Hope you can get your photos on, can't wait to see them xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw that's lovely, bet it felt amazing seeing her little face :) Can't wait to see your pics x

Megan - hope you're ok. I had a feeling something was up after your scan too but didn't want to say anything. It must be hard feeling that disappointment conflicting with the love that you obviously feel for her too. I'm still not convinced my baby is a girl and I don't know how I'm going to react if they tell me in the labour ward that she's a boy. You will love her though no matter what once she's placed in your arms. And at least as your girls are growing up you'll have ample opportunity to gang up on the men :)

I'm exhausted today - baby wriggler has been awake non-stop all weekend. I thought they were supposed to sleep for 18 hours a day at this stage? She literally kicked non-stop from about 3pm on Saturday afternoon until about 10pm last night. She didn't even stop for a break during the night on Saturday night as she had me awake about every 20-30 mins. I neeeed sleeeeeep :( x


----------



## minidancer

Nicola she is just preparing you for when she arrives :haha: Hope she settles down tonight and lets you get a sleep!! xx


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats on the scan, lucky you!!!

Megan I Understand Hun, personally I wanted another girl after Taya but it was a boy and i am so blessed to now have 2 of each, youll just have to have just have a couple more ;0)))))))


xxxxx


----------



## moggi

After hours of trying to log in i'm finally here!! :thumbup:

Nicola I've had one active baby all weekend too lol, we must have a pair of weekend party animals!

Ok here a few pics :cloud9: I would have posted them all but i'm sure you'd have got bored lol. 

First couple trying to fit her hand in her mouth but failing.





She's definitely got daddys mouth



Having a stretch and a yawn



Deciding enough is enough, turning her head away and crossing her arms over her face. Such a diva!



Doctor confirmed she was head down at the moment which is what I suspected as the kicks feel higher up and lower down must be punches, mainly in my bladder lol. Really looking forward to seeing a difference next time :happydance: Can't believe how much she looks like Mark even at this early stage! On the dvd you can see her reaching for her feet which look rather large, must explain the hefty kicks I get nowadays! Oh and finally this is the third scan now to tell me she's a girl so fingers crossed she is :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh my god she's gorgeous, I can't believe how clear the pics are! I love the one where she's yawning it's so cute :)

I think you can safely say she's definitely a girl now, especially after a 4D scan has confirmed it as they are very clear. Congratulations!

Think you're right about them being weekend party animals, she's been much quieter since I came back to work yesterday morning. I can still feel her fluttering away but it's maybe once an hour or so rather than every 5 mins. Plus she let me sleep last night and only woke me up once by booting me in the bladder so I'm very grateful for that :)


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose your photos are beautiful!! She is absolutely adorable xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, so those scan pics literally made me cry! I can't believe that is what our babies look like already?!? I was still thinking "alien" stage, but they look like babies! I am so in love right now! Thank you for posting, you little girl is beautiful!!!


----------



## moggi

Awww thank you ladies. There is one picture i've got where shes all stretched out and looks as if she's about to cry, makes me so emotional, I just want to pick her up and cuddle her xxx.


----------



## moggi

BrandysBabies said:


> Okay, so those scan pics literally made me cry! I can't believe that is what our babies look like already?!? I was still thinking "alien" stage, but they look like babies! I am so in love right now! Thank you for posting, you little girl is beautiful!!!

Awww bless you. I know its amazing isn't it? I was surprised how filled out she was, thought she'd be a lot more skeletal than she is. I can't believe she's inside me, especially now i've seen all her facial expressions so when i feel her moving about I can picture her in my mind. Babies really are miracles aren't they? XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

It truly is amazing!! I have my next one on March 3rd and can not wait now!!


----------



## moggi

You'll see one big difference in March, i've got another 4d one on 11th March. Got hospital one next week but that won't be a patch on yesterdays lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

It will be fab seeing the difference in those pics to the ones in march, I bet there will be a big difference. How far along will you be then rose?

I know Leanne the time seem to be passing much quicker now, we will all be holding brand new babys before we know it!!

I am 24 weeks tomorrow so baby is described as 'viable' altho I absolutely hate that word in describing a baby!! Who thought that was a good word for it!!


----------



## moggi

Leanne thank you and its amazing isn't it?! Suze, thats another milestone for you :) Just worked out i'll be 29+5 at next scan. Can't wait :happydance: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Congrats on your V day Suze :) I know it's not a nice word to use to describe a baby but what it symbolizes is amazing. They are no longer classed as foetuses - they are now miniature people with their own legal rights. Mine is tomorrow and I'll be breathing a massive sigh of relief when I get there!


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Nicola and Rose, it is definitely a huge milestone and im so relieved to have reached it. I know Nicola it is such a huge step and it is amazing to think that babies born just now can survive. Woohoo for you reaching yours tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## moggi

I'll be relieved next tuesday when i'm 24wks but even more relieved because thats the day my decree absolute is going through in court. The *******s been round this afternoon starting trouble again. I don't know what to do anymore. He was seeing someone for a few months but since she dumped him hes started slagging me off everytime he sees me. I can't tell mark as he'll go round and have it out with ex which he'll love coz he'll be the victim again. What kind of sick ******* does this anyone let alone someone who is nearly 6 months gone. Just can't stop crying, Marks moving in tomorrow this was supposed to be a happy week but that spoilt ******* just cant stand to see anyone else happy. Sorry about the rant, i thought h'd stopped treating me like it but he told me earlier he'd never stop after what i did to him. I ended an unhappy marriage now it looks like that psycho is going to do everything to try and never let me forget it. Had to physically push him out of front door earlier, how can everything come crashing down again when i thought he'd stopped all this behaviour. I'm not sure where to turn.XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw hun I'm do sorry you are going through this and having to deal with this shit, especially being 6 months pregnant! Can you not go to the police and get some sort of restraining order against him, surely it will be seen as harassment and threatening behaviour if you ate having to physically push his out your door. You don't really need to have anything to do with him
once your decree absolute comes through so it would be the perfect time. You can't keep putting up with this and by the sounds of it he won't give it up. You don't want to have to worry about this when Isobelle is here. I am so sorry you are dealing with this hun, I'm always here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## moggi

I don't know what to do. He said once 'its' born, talking about Isobelle he won't be able to look at it or me anyway because i've made such a fool of myself and everybody thinks i'm a idiot having a baby. I'm reluctant to involve the police at the moment but its looking like it might come to it. I can really do without this, why can't he just man up and stop playing the victim. Found out too that the £100 he had off me to take emma to get new school uniform has been spent by him. He told me he'd given it to his mom to look after. Lying *******! XxX


----------



## moggi

My modems playing up too :( has anyone got a sky broadband wireless router one of the older black ones made by sagem? Think i threw my manual away like a numpty, so not sure what the lights on it mean. Not having a good day today XxX


----------



## minidancer

What a total dick!! He sounds like a total idiot and sounds like he is jealous of your new life.

Sorry I don't have a sky modem, we used to but its long gone along with all the manuals. Can you try googling it? xxx


----------



## dt1234565

His a complete cock.

I'd get the police involved. He will probably say very nasty things when Isobel is here to. All down to hs jealousy.

Maybe sky broadband is playing up today, not your modem? 

xxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks ladies, haven't had any trouble from him since. He was even normal when he brought emma home tonight. This doesn't mean I trust him though, i'm hoping he'll lie low once he knows mark is here full time. On a lighter note, modem and pc seem to be working better than they have done for days! lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Men like that are cowards, I bet he backs right off once Mark is living there with you. Isn't it funny though how they are nice as anything when their own love lives are going well and total pricks when they're not?! My ex is exactly the same, although he's all loved up at the minute so he tends to leave me alone unless he needs to contact me about the house we own. Personally I would have smacked him one for calling Isobelle an "It" - how dare he!

Finally at my V day - although little missy gave me a bit of a scare yesterday as I went to the loo just after lunch and there were a few spots of blood on my underwear. She didn't move for a few hours either so I got pretty scared but then she started kicking like crazy so must have been having a nap. I've still not figured out where the blood came from but there was none when I wiped and there's been nothing since. I can only presume I had a small cut or something...


----------



## moggi

congrats on getting to 24 wks! I get tiny bits of blood sometimes when i wipe or on jy underwear. I think its because my skin has got so sensitive now i only have to scratch it and its bleeding. Isobelles being very quiet today, they do have their quiet days though don't they. I've just eaten a chocolate bar so she might wake up in a bit. Finally yes youre completely right about my ex, sounds like we have a lot in common with idiots from the past lol. It is purely jealousy which i think is absolutely pathetic but so is he so thats that really lol. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo for v day Nicola :happydance: I sometimes get streaks of blood too, especially did in first tri but had it with my little girl too. It could be a scratch or it could also be your cervix which can be easily irritated and bleed due to increased blood flow.

Rose yes they definitely do have quiet days, my little one seems to be having a quiet one today too,just felt a few wee nudges and kicks but nothing major, i'm sure he will be back to his usual wriggly self soon.

OMG just watched last nights OBEM, i think I cried all the way through! What an amazing story and a lovely ending for them!


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies. Has anyone else ever heard of babies being 'viable' at 23wks? I hadn't until I was reading my free book out of my bounty pack. At the bottom of the page about wk 23 it says 'now considered viable'. Is this some new development that we don't know about or has the book got it wrong? Lol xxx


----------



## moggi

Ok done a bit of investigating and wish I hadn't to be honest :( its all pretty grim reading. Slightly higher percentage survive at 24 than 23. Figures seem to be produced from 21/22wks onwards. Anyway Isobelle is forbidden to leave my body for another13wks at least! Lol :) XX


----------



## minidancer

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!Are they maybe talking about weeks from conception rather than weeks pregnant? That would mean 22 weeks would be the actual age of baby when we are 24 weeks pregnant. That's the only thing I can think of. Don't worry Isobelle will be kicking lumps out of you for weeks to come!! xx


----------



## moggi

No i'm not worried i'm just intrigued lol. Seems a really grey area. Got info from royal college of obstetricians so reputable site and yes talking about gestation as we know it. Draft paper dated this month, sorry its my training spilling out lol, i have to find recent evidence for everything. Sometimes it spills into non uni stuff, sometimes i'm such a geek lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha don't worry I am the same. I find having a medical science background bad for me, it makes me question so many things and I am always digging out my old uni books looking things up :blush:


----------



## moggi

We're a pair of geeks together lol. On a different note, I have thrown so much away over the last couple of days. I'm having a real 'life laundery' at the moment XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha yeah!! Ooh it's great throwing away stuff isn't it? We are going to be moving after baby is here so I have started getting rid of stuff and will start packing stuff bit by bit from now. Ha ha life laundry, I like that description!! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I was only talking about this the other way. Scary thought isn't it! and i like the idea of forbidden!! LOL
well i have scanned the booklet.............. at last! yes i know!!!! x


----------



## meganOUFC

*symphysis pubis dysfunction*
 



Attached Files:







Image (10).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









Image (11).jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1









Image (12).jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 1









Image (13).jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1









Image (14).jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## meganOUFC

Last page, trust me to scan it upside down!! If anyone wants. pm me your e-mail and i will email it to you, at least you can turn it the right way then LOL!
 



Attached Files:







Image (15).jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moggi

Awww thats great thanks Megan, i'll pm you my email all this sorting out has left me in agony! XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

hot water bottle on your back is GREAT!!!! and if your front (pubic) bone hurts a cold pack or ice is fab :) xxx

Going to try and post these sheets the right way round!
 



Attached Files:







Image (10).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









Image (11).jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3









Image (12).jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meganOUFC

and the next sheets, it will only alow a few at a time :/
 



Attached Files:







Image (13).jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2









Image (14).jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 2









Image (15).jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meganOUFC

now print those sheets off and take them to your doctor and see what they have to say!!!!!!!!!!!n:thumbup:


----------



## moggi

Lol, good idea and thanks again :) XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just wanted to share some pics of the nursery. We still have to buy a rocking chair and a changing table, book shelf for the reading lamp,and some things to go on a couple walls, but it is definitely coming together! Everything in the room is hand made accept the furniture which was bought at different little flea markets in the area. It was so much fun making the room myself!

Oh, and we won't forget to cover up the outlets! Lol!

Sorry, I want pic crazy! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







PC250263.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









PC250261.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









PC250238.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









PC250257.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









PC250253.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandysBabies

here's a couple more
 



Attached Files:







PC250259.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









PC250258.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









PC250252.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## meganOUFC

Awwww that room is perfect! It's so beautiful. I love it! <3 I bet you can't wait to have the room filled :D x


----------



## gypsy1981

Aww Brandy your nursery is gorgeous. It looks so calming and peaceful! :)


----------



## moggi

Its beautiful Brandy :) XxX


----------



## moggi

Its all gone quiet in here over the past couple of days, hope everyone's ok? Finally reached 24wks :) Started my placement yesterday but really not enjoying it, stuck in an office 80% of the time only out with patients the other 20%. Counting down my shifts lol, only 19 more to go! Appointment with specialist midwife today and growth scan on thurs. Got two assignments to complete in the next week too, talk about stress! To top it all Marks been really poorly with bad cold/flu. Just praying i dont get it. Catch you all soon :) XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Hello ladies, hope your all well.

Brandy the nursery looks great! Am hoping to start on Petals room soon (her pet name, luckily not her real one!). It's tricky as Sonny and the baby will share for now, till we get the loft done, so having to be clever with decoration but looking forward to it though. 

I don't get in here as much as I'd like to, I could post much more when pregnant with Sonny as the kids were at school but it's much busier with him around.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying viability only a week to wait for me now!

xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Congrats on reaching 24 weeks Rose :) It is a relief to get there. Not long for you now either Debbie. This last week has flown over, can't believe I'm almost at 25 weeks already. In 8 more days I'll be into the double figure countdown, can't wait!

That's a shame about your placement Rose, you were so looking forward to it too. Still at least it's not for too long so the end is in sight. Hope you manage to avoid catching the cold, there's nothing worse!

We had the plasterer in yesterday making a start on the nursery so spent all weekend preparing the room ready for that. We're literally replacing everything - curtain pole, carpet, skirting boards, plug sockets, light switch, vent.... Our house is quite old and the spare room has been a dumping ground for so long that everything was starting to look a bit grubby so we just decided to rip it all out and start with a blank canvas. Plasterer should hopefully be finished by the time I get home tonight so we need to give it a couple of days to dry out and then the paintwork can commence! I'm so excited - can't wait to get stuck into it even though it's gonna mean a busy few weeks for us.


----------



## minidancer

Sorry ladies, i'm a bit like Debbie, only managing to find time to post when LO has her nap or is in bed for the night. How are you all?

Brandy your nursery is absolutely gorgeous!! :kiss:

Woohoo for 24 weeks Rose, only 16 weeks to go :happydance: Hope your placement passes quick for you, it's so rubbish it ended up like this especially since that was the one you were looking forward to! Hope you don't get the cold/flu on top of it!! Never mind you are in the home straight now and you will soon be sitting with your feet up chilling out until little Isobelle arrives :happydance: Good luck with all your appointments, let us know how you get on :hugs:

Aw Nicola how exciting!! I bet you can't wait to gets stuck into the decorating. It will be tiring but soooo worth it when it is finished :cloud9: Ooh I know I realised too that i'm nearly down to double digits :happydance: The time is passing so quick now, it's great!!

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

It's half price in Mothercare with free delivery and use code RDDQ fir an extra £5 off.

That's £45 to pay in total! Cheaper than second hand on eBay!

Bargain!

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...r_1_30&nodeId=44536031&sr=1-30&qid=1328030256


----------



## moggi

Thats a great bargain, unfortunately I haven't got room for one x


----------



## meganOUFC

Me neither :(
I have a consoltant appointment today. In a hour to be exact. Not looking forward to it :( booooooo

Hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

How are you all? 

Rose and Megan how did your appointments go today?

I have no idea when my next app is, I think it's a 28 week appointment but not had a letter through yet. 

Xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Mines at 28 weeks too, I do have it but can't remember when! It's 1 st week of March though.

How did your appointments go?

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, bump is measuring perfect and heartbeat was 160 so everything is going great :) next appointment is at 29 weeks so on 1st March. 

That is a really good bargain, I don't have space for one either though!


----------



## meganOUFC

Appointment went fine, Was released for consoltant care. didnt need it anyway! silly midwife so im freeee! next appointment march 1st LOL


----------



## gypsy1981

Same day as mine :) glad your appointment went well! x


----------



## moggi

And same day as mine. Sick of the place :(


----------



## gypsy1981

How did the growth scan go Rose? Is baby Isobelle catching up? x


----------



## moggi

It went well thanks, head and legs measuring 25wks now and tummy measuring just a couple of days behind. So yes looks like shes had a growth spurt and more than caught up :happydance: Still got to have monthly scans though, so fed up of the place. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose that is fab news about your scan!! You must be so pleased Isobelle has caught up. I know by the time she arrives you will be seriously fed up of the place!! At least you get to see Isobelle every month, that's a wee bonus xxx


----------



## moggi

I know, shes overtaken herself now head and leg wise. I think she might long and slim like her dad :) Didn't get a pic yesterday as she was facing my back with her head low down and the sonographer said i might aswell save my ticket for next month as a pic of the back of her head and spine wasn't very interesting lol. XxX


----------



## minidancer

You will get lots more photos with all your scheduled scans as your private one. You will need to get a scrap book made up with all your pics. 

Today I have been feeling soooo uncomfy, everything must be getting squashed, i feel like I can't take a proper breath. Will need to post bump pics I feel absolutely massive!!


----------



## moggi

Yeah i know, have so many pics already lol. I've been so uncomfortable too, feeling so much pressure. Was so worried about it earlier i went to the doctors. Feels like a really bad period is on its way, hope it eases off. Been getting worse since yesterday so now got hot water bottle and keep taking paracetamol. Hope it eases a bit, don't think i could stand t for the next 16-18 weeks XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Great news about baby catching up, I think your lucky! I feel almost bored now, except the birth it seems a bit boring with no scans or anything to look forward to.

Glad you are off consultant care Megan, I was very surprised when I was asked to go back at 36 weeks, they never seem to do anything at the appointments anyway!

Oh well!

Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy the snow when you get it!

Xxx


----------



## moggi

I have snow lol, just hoping it sticks around so I don't have to go to work tomorrow. x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

I have a feeling our bumps will have grown! and yay!!! officially 24 weeks marks now :0) and is it me or have we all been papaya's for weeks now?


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## meganOUFC

Oooooh :) Aparentley my baby weighs around 2lb now! And has anyone noticed a massive surge of booby milk lol


----------



## minidancer

Boooo we have no snow, dying to get lots of snow to take little one out in it, she has never been out in snow before and she would love it!!

Leanne what a successful days shopping you had!!

Rose how many days left do you have? Hope it passes quick for you!

Habha Megan I agree I think we will all have grown loads this past month!

Got my 28 week appointment through, it's on the 22nd of this month. Can't believe I am nearly in 3rd tri already!!


----------



## moggi

Isobelles estimated weight last Thursday was 1lb 10 so shes probably piled another oz or 2 on by now :) Haven't noticed any increase in the boob department only down below. Seriously ouchy sore and so much pressure. Serves me right for leaving such a big gap between the kids i guess lol XxX


----------



## moggi

15 more shifts lol, been off sick for the past two as I just dont feel right at all. Going to have to show my face tomorrow though. I know third tri this month, still dragging so much though. Really gutted, wanted to enjoy this experience so much but its its just getting unpleasant now :cry: seeing me this way has even put mark of trying for another one :( maybe things will get better in the next few weeks XxX


----------



## minidancer

I'm sure when you have finished your placement and all your assignments you will start feeling better coz you can chill out at home. I know when I finished work with my last one I felt so much better as I could do as I pleased during the day and rest. 

I haven't had any leakage in the boob department either. But I never had leakage last time either, even with breastfeeding I never had to wear breast pads as I never leaked for some reason. Hoping it will be the same this time!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne fab bump!! What a difference from your last pic. I think baby has had a massive growth spurt :happydance:

I know it will be may/June before we know it and we wil be comparing north stories!! Soo exciting I just want it to be may now!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Great bump Leanne, i feel huge too but people keep telling me how small i am. All i know is i'm a damn sight bigger than i was at term with the other two. Every non pregnant person has to have an opinion when youre pregnant don't they? Lol. Yeah i'm hoping i'll forget how shit i feel but can't help feeling my body just isn't up to it anymore :( Suze i think i will feel better once all this uni pressure and other things are sorted and off my shoulders. I'll try and get a pic up over the next couple of days :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose you are not old!! I bet being finished uni will make the world of difference!! I think you and mark should take a babymoon, preferably somewhere with a spa so you can get pampered-you thoroughly deserve to be pampered xxx


----------



## moggi

I like the sound of that although moneys a bit tighter than we thought it was going to be, he lost his job on Tuesday. Fingers crossed something turns up soon and the Babymoon can commence :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Sorry to hear that hun, hopefully something will come up soon for him. Of not he will be at your beck and call at home so he could do the pampering for you xxx


----------



## moggi

Ha ha yeah I hadn't thought of it that way :) XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Aw sorry to hear he lost his job, thats a real bummer. Has he got anything else lined up? When that baby is in your arms you will forget all the stress I promise, and I am sure you will have another x

Lovely bump Leanne.

It keeps occurng to me that 3rd tri is looming, how fast has that happened!

Third tri is a long one though, that wait for babies arrival lasts forever! Then when they are here they are 1 before you know it!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

P*** off Papaya! I want something else to look at! 

X


----------



## minidancer

I know Debbie I can't believe how quick 2nd trimester has gone!! Im with you on 3rd tri dragging though, especially from 37 weeks it seems like the time stops! I was lucky last time I had LO at 38+5. Hoping I go early again this time but I doubt il be so lucky!!

I only have 100 days left, as of tomorrow I am down to double figures-woohoo!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

dt1234565 said:


> P*** off Papaya! I want something else to look at!
> 
> X

Exactley!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dt1234565

Lol!

Double figures! I remember the BFP and getting 252 days to go or something now were getting to the 99's!

First tri takes forever and pretty soon we will a waddle when we walk!

X


----------



## moggi

I waddle when I walk with my bloody back playing up anyway lol. My router has officially died, got to wait for new one to be sent out so can only update using my phone for now. Will post bump pic when i'm back up and running :) Just pee'd off coz i was hoping to get my assignment all finished today. Too much stress! XxX


----------



## minidancer

I know it feels like years ago now we got our bfps and were counting down the days til 12 weeks!!

Ha ha I waddle already too my bump is huge!! Looking forward to my 28 eek app so I can see what I am measuring. I don't have my laptop just now, hubby has it for his work so il upload bump pics when I get it back. 

Rose that is crap about your router!! Will it be long before they send you a new one? You have had loads I bother with it haven't you? xxx


----------



## moggi

About 5 days they said. Assignments due in Friday, going over to marks mates tonight to use pc over there coz hes out on a night shifts. Think i'll be there until the early hours but at least hopefully i'll get it done. On a late tomorrow so not in until 2pm which gives me some rest tomorrow morning. Must think positively!! Good job i'm pregnant otherwise i'd have caved in and had a fag by now. Its just one thing after another recently lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

5 days! You'd think an engineer would be in the area to drop one off.

Yea I am looking forward to seeing how I am measuring,

I really wanna 4d scan to see her face. Not sure hubby's willing to shell out anymore scan money!

x


----------



## moggi

I know, five days is ridiculous isn't it? I didn't get my work done in the end, was in too much pain to concentrate. Submitted an 'exceptional circumstances' form via the net to uni. Decided tout myself first rather than worrying myself sick about stupid assignments. I've got next 4d scan in just over 4 weeks, can't wait to see how shes changed. Hope you manage to convince hubby to have one :) XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Me too! Haven't mentioned it yet x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Happy V Day Zoey Mae!!

I can't believe I have made it this far! I am so relieved and excited. Hoping everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## dt1234565

V day is a great milestone isnt it :happydance:


----------



## meganOUFC

It is such a great feeling :) Everyday is a day closer to a healthy baby


----------



## meganOUFC

My Nearly 25 week bump
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/d4e2980c.jpg


----------



## moggi

Great bump Megan, can't wait to get my modem so i can post mine :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Happy V day Brandy :happydance:

Megan great bump :thumbup: You have definitely had a growth spurt too :happydance:

Finally got laptop back so here is my bump shot from last week so 25 weeks


----------



## meganOUFC

WOW! that is a tidy bump!


----------



## minidancer

Aw thanks Megan :flower: you have made me feel better. Certainly doesn't feel like a tidy bump, feel huge and think my top and jeans are hiding a multitude of sins!! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I keep getting people asking me have I got 2 in there! Oh and where I am using crutches I keep getting asked oh dear what have you done. And always the I have a bad hip when I'm pregnant gets the response. Oh are you? Ummmm...... Yeah


----------



## minidancer

What is it about being pregnant that makes people think its ok to say rude things!! It annoys me so much! If I had crutches I would probably end up clobbering them with one of they said that to me :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Lol! I think even the rudeness is nice, I just love the pregnancy attention.

That sounds a bit self absorbed, but your totally ignored once you have the baby!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yes, and both your bumps are tidy and beautiful xxxx

(Did you wear the same clothes as each other on purpose?):winkwink:


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Debbie that is true, nobody cares about you once you have a baby in a pram!! But i suppose a baby is much cuter to look at and talk to. I didn't even notice we were wearing the same, shows how much I pay attention :haha:


----------



## meganOUFC

Neither did I!!!! 
Has everyone else got snow? We have and the sky is bright pink! It's forecast solid for the next 12 hours :( boooooooo


----------



## meganOUFC

Yay for an eggplant :) x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Yummmmmm love Italian food! And Mexican! But it all gives me heartburn. Infact I only have to think about food and drink and I get heart burn!


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh I know that feeling Megan, I got heartburn from a bagel this morning - its only bread and raisins! :(

We have spent today putting the first coat of paint on Baby O's nursery, it looks lovely! I'm itching to get the second coat on but my back is aching now and poor Steven looks wrecked as he had to do all the high bits so we're leaving it til tomorrow. It's our first wedding anniversary tomorrow so we're going out for a posh meal to the place where he took me when he proposed. It'll be quite nice to get all dressed up for a change :)

Hope you enjoy your meal Leanne, I love Italian too!


----------



## minidancer

Mmmm Italian sounds good!! I am so jealous Leanne!

I am the same Megan, my heartburn is horrendous just now, even drinking water is giving me it!! Last night I had to jump out of bed and run to bathroom with acid coming right up to my mouth! Yuck yuck yuck!!!!

I think my wee man is getting big, can feel arms and legs now from the outside and see movements from the outside, the actual limbs moving rather than kicks.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Hope everyones ok? Great bump pic Suze, my daughters gone off to Blackpool with my camera so be a while before I get my pic up, nobody is missing much though I just look fat lol no nice bump to coo over. I feel everyones pain with the heartburn and Suze I've felt and seen definite limbs too, especially an elbow which is almost painful when she's sticking it out lol. 

Got to crack on with my damn uni work, have a great weekend everyone :happydance: xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I keep seeing bits sticking out too, although I think it's just elbows rather than hands and feet. I'm dying to see the shape of a hand pressing outwards, although I think it would freak me out a little!

I'll def put pics up Leanne. We've been taking progress pictures to make a little album out of once we're done. Our plasterer took 3 days to plaster the room and then it took 10 days to dry completely. We've managed to do bits during the week like painting the door and window frames and putting the new skirting boards on but it's the walls that I've been dying to do. I'm loving the colours and can't wait til the carpet gets put down so we can get all of her stuff moved in there :)


----------



## moggi

Awww getting really jealous about everyone who has a room for their baby, looking forward to seeing everyones pics :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

Want too see something funny? Please excuse my stretch marks


https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/0bb5c0e0.mp4
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/0bb5c0e0.mp4


----------



## moggi

Ha ha that looks familiar. Well done for capturing it :) I've been feeling kicks through my back today, its the weirdest feeling. As its now Monday i'm officially down to double figures! Eek!x


----------



## dt1234565

Yay for double figures!!!!!

I was with sonny at toddler group on Friday and could see my clothes jumping from the kicks! I was well chuffed with that!

Glad we are all well and happy, go go nurseries!!!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well!! Aw Megan love the video!! It's so funny to watch your tummy moving isn't it? I love it, it's better than tv. 

Aw im jealous about your nurseries too, we aren't doing one as we r hoping to move I a bigger house so there is no point in doing decorating twice. Can't wait to see your pics!

Woohoo for double figures Rose!!

3rd tri for me on Wednesday!! Where the hell has 2nd tri gone?! I have blinked and missed it!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Congrats in advance for tomorrow Suze. I really am stupid, for some reason I thought third tri was 28wks lol. Thats good news i've only got one week to go not two, yay! X


----------



## minidancer

I'm sure it's 27 weeks but maybe I am wrong. Looking forward to midwife appointment next week to see if bump is measuring big. Do we get bloods taken at 28 weeks too?


----------



## meganOUFC

Yep bloods at 28 weeks :( boo hoo


----------



## minidancer

Oh no rubbish!! Then when are the last ones? Are they 31 weeks? I'm sure midwife said we get 3 lots taken altogether so the 28 week ones will be the 2nd.


----------



## moggi

Sorry i meant wednesday not tomorrow lol. Told you i was stupid today. I have bloods everytime so doesnt make any difference to me. Pain in the bum! As for the third tri things, i've seen 27 and 28 weeks so i dont think it makes much difference. I remember the same thing when going from first to second some say 12 others say 13. Just depends what book youre reading, you'd think they'd standardise it though really. I'm gonna shut up now before i piss myself off lol x


----------



## meganOUFC

YAY for now being 26 weeks :) Everyweek is a milestone now the way i see it. I've soo many friends who have had babies too soon recentley every weeks deserves to be celebrated! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

25wks today!!! Woot!!


----------



## moggi

Very true Megan  I've just been released from placement nearly 4 hrs early so i'm happy. Congrats on reaching 25 wks Brandy xxx


----------



## minidancer

Great to reach 25 weeks brandy!! Moggi only a week until 3rd tri for you!! That good you got away early, make the most of it an have a relaxing night! Not long now and your placement will be finished!! Ha ha don't worry I knew you meant Wednesday!


----------



## moggi

I know, only 8 more shifts. I'm actually quite getting to like it now lol, lovely people there and i will miss them but can't wait to have more time to myself again XxX


----------



## minidancer

I am glad you are liking it now, it means that the last 8 shifts will pass quick for you and then you can chill out til baby Isobelle arrives x


----------



## gypsy1981

Congrats on 3rd tri for tomorrow Suze, mine is on Thursday I can't wait. Definitely agree about each week being a milestone. Apparently there's an 80% chance of survival for babies born at 27 weeks. Not that I want her going anywhere just yet but each week just feels that little bit closer to safety. 

I ordered my nursery furniture today. We were going to wait another month or two but Mamas and Papas had an offer for free delivery on orders over £75 giving us a £40 saving so we just went for it. It'll be here within the next 14 days, I'm ridiculously excited! Sad I know :)


----------



## gypsy1981

OUCH! Is it normal for kicks to start to hurt at this stage? Baby kicked me in the side a little while ago and I actually jumped with the shock and got an ache where she'd kicked. I'm also getting a few aches and pains in my cervix area as if she's kicking at it. Little sod that she is :)


----------



## meganOUFC

Yes I am gettinf that too. I think my baby is still feet down. I had it alot with Chloe and almost felt like 'this may sound silly' but I could almost imagine looking down and a foot dangling out pmsl. That's how wired it felt!

Looking at cots etc. as I mentioned before we are trying tO save money and do eBay style. 
So here's something local ish that I like. What do u think?


----------



## meganOUFC

Item number 230745578577 and 230745593865
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230745578577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230745593865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gypsy1981

I like that it's really pretty. I almost bought a similar one with the two tone but ended up going for all oak. Don't blame you for going eBay style, we'll prob do the same in our next pregnancy but the excitement took over with this one with it being our first. 

I know what you mean about feeling like a foot is out, I think it's the feeling of pressure. She is definitely still breech as all of my kicks are below my belly button with only slight flutters above it which I'm guessing are her hands. She better get turned around pretty soon!


----------



## dt1234565

We had Savannah nursery for Sonny its lovely x


----------



## meganOUFC

I missed the auction! Oh well there will be more x


----------



## dt1234565

Always! Look up some completed listings so you don't pay too much or you can offer people a good buy it now before anyone else starts bidding on them x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan that furniture was lovely, there will be load more come up for you. We aren't getting a new cot, hoping to move LO into a toddler bed when new baby needs the cot. What age did you move your toddlers to beds Debbie and Megan? I have a feeling it's going to be hard going, I think my LO will keep getting out of bed so don't know whether to move her over befor baby arrives or after.


----------



## moggi

I know im not debbie or megan lol but i moved mine at around 20-24 months X


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Rose, I think I will need to try and move her before baby arrives, the thought of having to deal with a newborn and an unsettled toddler won't be much fun, hoping it goes ok, she is such an amazing sleeper just now I hope it continues when we move her to a bed.


----------



## moggi

well i managed to move emma earlier than ellie my eldest. Ellie wouldn't stay in bed for love nor money, jeez can't believe ive got to go through all this again lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

You will be a dab hand at it this time tho!! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Get her out and into a bed now! Other wise she could see it as the baby stealing her bed and also gives you a couple of months to get her used to it before the baby arrives.


----------



## dt1234565

Lol! Sonny is still in our bed!

I am planning to move him out in the next week or so, wish me luck!

Taya stayed in our bed till Flynn was a couple of months from coming and I can't member about Flynn. 

No help whatsoever!

Double figures for me today!!!


----------



## minidancer

Thanks ladies! I think il order a bed in the next couple of weeks. Caught LO this morning after she had figured out how to unzip her sleeping bag, get her legs out and had one leg hooked over the top of the cot!! Only a matter of time before she climbs out!! Plus I've noticed recently she doesn't seem to move much in her sleep anymore and stays in pretty much the same position so I think she is probably ready for a bed. Want her to be used to it before baby arrives, don't fancy a newborn and an unsettled toddler!

Debbie thats excellent you are down to double figures!!


----------



## dt1234565

Thank you Hun x

Yea if she's claiming then move her out before she falls out. You can get a bed guard for the toddler bed. Use the cot mattress for the toddler bed and buy a new one for baby.

Am sure she will lov being a "big girl" x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is. I am doing great right now. Get tired easy, but that is to be expected. I spent the whole weekend crocheting. It was so relaxing. It rained a good bit this weekend, so it was a nice distraction. Here is what I have made so far....
 



Attached Files:







PART_1329762572634.jpeg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 2









PART_1329762674541.jpeg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2









PART_1329762694106.jpeg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dt1234565

Wow what a talented lady you are! X


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Debbie, yeah new mattresses for the moses basket and cot are about the only things I need to get for the new baby.

Wow Brandy they are lovely and so cute!!

How is everybody? Hope you are all well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moggi

Brandy they're absolutely gorgeous. I'm sat here not knowing what to do for the best, been in quite a lot of pain for the last few days, bad period type cramps. Now this morning i'm spotting aswell, trying not to overeact but easier said than done. Mark completely shocked me, told me it was nothing to worry about and gone off to play pool with his mate. Anyone else stillspotting? XxX


----------



## moggi

think i'll ring the midwife just to put my mind at ease as i'm not sure if i need an anti d injection. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Jut seen this post Rose. I would def phone the midwife, better to be on the safe side. I'm sure they will want you to go in to be checked just to make sure. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Thanks suze, can't even get hold of midwife at the moment. Don't want to ring hospital as it seems a bit silly, its not exactly life and death lol. Marks just rung me to see how i am, how considerate :( said hes got no signal in the pub, can't believe it. The one time i need him more than ever and he's in the pub, jesus i thought my ex was bad xxx


----------



## minidancer

Maybe you should just try ringing the hospital for their advise, at least then you won't be sitting worrying. They would be able to give you the best advise. Typical, men just don't think sometimes do they?!!


----------



## moggi

Finally got hold of midwife, she was most unhelpful just told me to ring hospital as i probably do need anti d. Now hospital not answering, for gods sake lol, what a way to spend your day off! XxX


----------



## minidancer

What a nightmare! You would think the midwife would have been a bit more helpful than that! Hopefully the hospital are more helpful xxx


----------



## moggi

I know. Finally got through to hospital after phone ringing out for nearly five mins. They said i should be ok unless it starts again. Very abrupt on the phone, hope it doesnt come back coz i dont want to have to deal with them again to be honest :( xxx


----------



## minidancer

Some health professionals can be so rude!! Hope it doesn't start again I they were like that! Just take it easy today, maybe have a nice long soak in the bath to relax xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I had some spotting a few weeks ago and the doctor had me straight up the day assesment unit at the hospital. Quite frankly i am shocked the hospital have told you that!!!!! How long would it take them to check to make sure everything is ok. Not long at all!! Don't feel aqward calling them again if you are worried!


----------



## moggi

I'm surprised they didn't want to check me but shes wriggling about so she must be ok. I've gone to bed, had enough of all these aches and pains and feel like i might be coming down with something. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Yes good, you chill out and take it easy! Get mark to bring you home a takeaway for dinner xx


----------



## moggi

Lol not a bad idea although i really don't feel like anything, must be coming did witn something, its not like me at all xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hope it's nothing yucky you are coming down with, you might wake up tomorrow feeling fine after a good rest :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

I'm sorry you've gone through that Rose, if it was me I'd just take myself up the hospital. I can understand a wait and see approach early on, but your third tri now, FFS.

If you ring the midwife again will you feel that's ok for you personally? If you feel ok with that, then do that, if your nnot ok with that then do what you thinks best.

You know yourself what's right for you, go with whatever your instinct feels is right xxx


----------



## moggi

Does anyone know if you can change thd hospital you're booked in at and if so how do you do it? I think my hospitals problem is that its too big and up its own arse. Still pissed off that the snotty bitch put the phone down on me before i'd finished and seemed to completely misunderstand my reason for calling. Shame i never got her name :( xxx


----------



## moggi

Sorry Deb i didn't see your post. I'm not happy at all, my point for ringing was to see if i needed anti d. She basically implied that i was overreacting as it wasn't enough to soak through a pad. Bloody hell if it was that bad i'd have been straight up there! I did say spotting and at the end of the day it was the midwife who said ring them coz you probably will need the injection. Put me right off contacting them again, i know half of its hormones but been crying most of afternoon. I don't care about myself but don't endanger my baby :( xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

If you are spotting I would personally just go in. Don't take any chances. Screw the rudeness, the only thing that matters is yours and your baby's health.


----------



## minidancer

I have no idea how you would go about changing. I don't blame you for wanting to change if that's how they treat people! Could you maybe try phoning your own midwife again and explain what has happened and that you are upset and worrying. It's not good to be worrying and getting stressed and it's no fair on you to have been brushed off like that. I agree with the others too, if you are still worried and cramping just get yourself to the hospital they can't refuse to see you. 

I had spotting in my last pregnancy but at about 35 weeks. The midwife came straight out to see me, even tho she thought I was 37 weeks and it was my show. When she realised I was only 35 weeks she told me if I just didn't feel right, waters broke or started cramping to phone them straight away so they could check me over. I felt stupid ringing them up but was glad I did as I was worrying about it and it let me relax knowing they knew and they had given me advise xxx


----------



## dt1234565

You can change hospitals through your midwife I believe, just mention it at your next appt.

And yes call your midwife and tell them the hospital put the phone down before you got a chance to explain your reasons for calling, or call hospital again, they would of changed shifts now so that person would of gone home :hugs:

X


----------



## moggi

Went to the out of hours gp. He didn't understand why the hospital didn't see me either. Took my blood pressure, dipped my urine said i was very tender around the womb area and should get checked out by the hospital if it doesn't ease off as he didn't know what was wrong. Bloody stupid isn't it? I would go tonight but i'm so tired i'll see how it is by the morning XxX


----------



## minidancer

If anything changes get yourself to the hospital to be checked out. Maybe go tomorrow anyway even if you are feeling better, just for them to check you over, it will at least put your mind at ease. Thinking about you huni, take care :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Thanks ladies i'll let you know how things go. Its clearly nothing serious but not normal either. At least i know my blood pressure is ok and i dont have a urine infection :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

How are you feeling today Rose? Hope you are ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Let us know how you get on today Rose x


It have just got back from the Drs myself. I thought I had trapped a nerve in my back, been in a lot of pain since Sunday. 

She got me to do a lot of movements and gave me a thorough check, sadly it's bloody SPD so looks like I am in for a painful last tri, I am feeling optimistic that it will go away, but believe it won't as everything I look up it seems it's a lasting condition not a two week one.

I've never had this before hopefully having 3 kids to look after will keep the joints loose not make it worse!

Anyway, back to Rose, am thinking of you Hun xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie that's not good. Did they give you a support belt or anything to help? Hope it doesn't get too bad for you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww Debbie, sorry to hear youre ouchy too :( As for me, haven't gone to placement today, still aching with occasional sharp pains and cramps. No more spotting. Dont really know what to do for the best. Isobelles wriggling around and kicking so she must be ok. XxX


----------



## minidancer

I think some you are in pain you should just go into the hospital, especially since your midwife and the gp both said you should be seen at hospital xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Just been catching up on these posts - Rose I definitely think you should go to the hospital. It's not worth taking the risk, I know you say Isobelle is fine as she's moving about but it could be a number of other things and it'd be best to find out rather than wait. Hope everything is ok and you're not in too much pain. It could be something as simple as a low lying placenta and at least finding out would put your mind at rest.

Debbie hope the SPD doesn't have you in too much pain and you can still enjoy your final trimester x


----------



## meganOUFC

Rose please go and see someone at the hospital even just to ease your mind. But I think it needs to be done. I know you are fed up but you will feel better for doing it. 

Debbie you really need to take it easy, avoid lifting anything really, stairs etc 
Go back to the info sheets I posted back a few pages or message me your email and I will email you them x


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks honey, they haven't given me anything but I will wait and go back next week to ask for more, they gave me pain killers that I am not gonna take. It's complete agony. To be honest i think I had it for the last few weeks of my pregnancy with sonny but just put it down to carrying a heavy load!

Looks like dh better start practising his cooking skills cause I am in to much pain to stand cooking the dinner tonight!

X


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks Megan, I read the sheets, the ones that are the right way up! Lol!

I think I will make a Drs appt for Monday and ask to be refered for physio as I think you can only get belts and stuff from them? Is that right? My midwife appt isn't for over two weeks yet so aren't gonna wait that long!

Rose, are you oing to hospital? 

X


----------



## sweetpeaxo

wow - way behind on this. I haven't looked on this board like ever... but I'll join everyone! I am due at the end of May!

Name: Andrea
Age: 23
Baby #: 1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 6
Other half's name: Kevin
Other half's age: 24
Ovulation date (if known): September 2 if I am remembering right
Estimate due date (if known): May 24th
What did you do differently this cycle?: nothing
Have you had any symptoms yet?: LOTS lol, I'm 27 weeks :)


----------



## meganOUFC

Welcome andrea. :) have you both foun. Out what gender your baby is?


----------



## meganOUFC

Just seen ur sig. You r team blue! Congratulations :) we only have 1 other confirmed person in team blue :)


----------



## dt1234565

Hi Andrea, welcome to the thread.

Rose do you have any news?

xx


----------



## moggi

I'm fine, had to go back to placement otherwise i risk failing it. Haven't had any pain for couple of hours now so hopefully whatever it was is going now xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi Andrea and welcome. I am the other one on the thread confirmed to be having a boy, its an all pink thread otherwise. 

Rose I hope everything is ok hun xxxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah i'm fine at the moment, usual aches and pains but nothing out of the ordinary :hugs: thanks to everyone for their concern its been appreciated. She does feel very low though, hoping she stays put for another couple of months at least! Hi Andrea, sorry didn't mean to be rude was stuck at work and wasnt supposed to be on my phone :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Glad you are feeling better hun. If it starts up again go and get checked. Hopefully it was just Isobelle having a growth spurt and getting into the right position xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I don't know about the rest of you girls but this babies movements are really starting to get uncomfortable!


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean. The whole experience is getting really uncomfortable. Ankles are swollen beyond belief and now aches and pains in my chest and upper back, i feel such an old knacker lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies, the movements aren't getting uncomfortable yet, except when baby has a stretch it can be a bit sore. The only pain I'm getting is in my public bone, it can be really bad when im turning or trying to get out of bed. I really can't complain though because it is nothing compared to the pain I was in with sciatica on my last pregnancy!


----------



## dt1234565

Pain pain pain, that's how I remember third tri! And no sleep! The joy of pregnancy!

We have booked a 4d for 10th March, can't wait to see her little face!

xx


----------



## moggi

That sounds about right Debbie although I sailed through the last two but that was a long time ago! Haven't slept properly for months and know i wont when she arrives either, i've never been so exhausted in my entire life. Good news though, final day on placement today :) Debbie, thats the day before my final 4d scan. Can't wait to see some of your pics :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I've been having so many Brixton hicks since last night. Either I'm about to have a period Or I have a dodgy tummy lol


----------



## moggi

Braxton hicks are a pain in the arse, whoever said they weren't painful lied lol. Had more spotting again but stopped thankfully :) xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Am sure it's all fine Rose but personally, I would get checked after today if it happens again now your placements finished.

Braxton Hicks, never got them till my third pregnancy and kept thinking I was in labour, ESP towards the end, had the midwives out twice!

xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah Rose I would get checked if I were you, even if it's just to get an explanation of why it happened. Hope you're feeling better x

I've had a couple of painful kicks so far, not sure what it is that she's kicking but when she catches a certain spot it can hurt a bit. I don't think I've had any braxton hicks yet, I could be wrong though as I'm not sure what they feel like so could have missed them!


----------



## moggi

Well i've got my next hosp appointment on Thurs so fingers crossed there will be no more incidents between now and then. Braxton hicks feel to me like someone gradually tightening a belt all over your bump and it feels rock solid. Feel them creeping round from your back some people find them painless others don't which doesn't help when youre trying to determine if theyre real. Thats my interpretation of them although Braxton hicks aren't regular though and don't increase in intensity xxx


----------



## dt1234565

100 percent description rose! X


----------



## moggi

Lol, i aim to please :) Hope everyone's having a nice weekend? No spotting today so i'm relieved and happy plus passed my placement yesterday, all completed and signed off yay! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

So glad your spotting has stopped! What a relief!!
I feel bloody awful today. I feel shaky and my fingers keep going numb. Yesterday it was my leg that left goin numb :/ my back especially low where basically my bum is , is in bits! I just has a hot sweet tea (not been feeling a sweet tooth recently) and aimed strawberry jam on toast and it has made me feel a whole big bit better but now I feel sick :/ 
I hope I'm not coming down with something. 

On a good note, sorted my whole bedroom put today. Not that it was messy but we have built in wardrobes that hide a multitude on sins! Well I sorted it out and found a black bag of cot sheets and Muslin cloth when when I had Katie! Bonus! Plus her old cot bumper and nappy stacker etc etc. also washed loads of baby clothes that my friend gave me. I felt terrible as she would accept a penny from me and they were all from next! Loooooooads of it. So it's all washed and ironed and folded up and I've put it in the baby bath (previously unused) that she gave me. 
Of to see a silver cross 3d sport travel system tomorrow and it's only 2 miles away!!!!! It looks immaculate and they only want £100 for it! Well we will see tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## moggi

Hope you're feeling better Megan? Well done on finding all your stuff, i've cleared so much out at home too, maybe i'm nesting lol. Travel system sounds great :) my friend is giving me her old mamas and papas system. Its nearly four years old but didn't get much use and she wants nothing for it either, bonus! Isobelle was wriggling about so much last night and mark decided to see if he could hear anything when she calmed down. He rested his head on my bump and got a hefty kick in the side of his jaw :happydance: So funny! She really does feel strong now xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

So glad your spotting has stopped Rose, I bet that's a relief! Well done on passing your placement too, you can relax a bit now.

It's amazing how strong they're getting now isn't it? I get regular painful kicks to the side now and I'm still getting kicks to the cervix too so she's definitely still breech. I'm at the midwife on Thursday so I'm hoping she'll confirm her position but I'm pretty convinced she's either feet down or sideways. She just had a little party a few mins ago and my boss saw my stomach jumping - he's the only person to have seen it so far apart from Steven. My mum was at ours for 3 hours on Saturday and watched my stomach constantly but the little sod wouldn't move no matter how much I prodded her :)


----------



## moggi

Lol i know they don't do it when you want then to do they? Thanks about placement, I am relieved its over and the spotting :) Isobelles still head down I think, she punches my cervix too and theyre as powerful as kicks! Most kicks are under my ribs now, cant believe shes really that big now! XxX


----------



## dt1234565

I am the same, all my kicks were below my belly button just last week, now I am getting what I think is punches below and high up kicks, as much as pregnancy can be a pain, I love having a baby growing in me :0)

I am into third tri! I never thought I'd even make it to twelve weeks and now I am in third tri!!!

I feel as shocked as I did 21 weeks ago!


----------



## meganOUFC

Hi guys. It always warms me to read your comments. It only seems to be me that moans lol
I even forgot to congratulate you rose on your placement xxxx

Had a real bad night last night constant fever and my back was hurting. Doctor diagnosed me with acute Pyelonephritis (aka kidney infection) I feel really bad and lifeless and I'm hoping the anti biotics work or else I will be in hospital by Thursday on a drip. 
So I shan't be on for a few days. Until I can at least sit up anyway. My phone isn't quite the same hence all te typos!! Lol

<3


----------



## moggi

Awww i hope youre feeling better soon and thanks for the Congrats :) I didn't think you did moan, i feel like its all i do to be honest lol. I don't feel too good, not sure if i'm mot well or its just pregnancy related? Can't complain though coz at least i don't have anymore work to do :happydance: Hoping those antibiotics kick in soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan that is crap, hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you start feeling better soon :hugs: 

That's great you have finally finished Rose! Time to chill out and relax until Isobelle arrives. Hope you feel better soon too :hugs:

I had my midwife appointment. Bump is measuring a week ahead but is plotting way off my growth chart. They aren't worried about it though. Think my wee man is going to be a whopper!! He is head down already so that is good, just hope he stays the right way round and doesn't flip back to back like his big sister did!!!


----------



## moggi

Thanks Suze :hugs: how big was your daughter? I'll find out on Thurs if Isobelles still on track, personally she doesn't feel small to me lol, I feel totally full of baby! XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Get well soon Meganxxx


----------



## minidancer

She was 7lb 11 but 2 weeks early. My growth scan at 37 weeks said she was 8.5 lb then so it was pretty off. It wasn't really the size of her they were worried about more the size related to the size of me, it's my own fault for marrying a 6foot 5 man when I'm only 5 foot 2 :haha: They said from the very start they would keep a close eye on the size of this one too. 

I am sure Isobelle is measuring bang on especially since she had caught up so much at your last scan. Ooh exciting, I'm
Jealous you get to see her again. Are you enjoying your free time now? xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Morning ladies! 3rd Tri today! I can not believe it! Have to get some work done, but will be back in later. Have a great day!!!


----------



## chloe11

hiiii to everyone! 

just wondering if i can join u all? i am due on may 17th with my twin boys!

i am soo excited  xxxxxxxx

i look forward to getting to know you all  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi Chloe and welcome!

Congrats on your wee twinnies and 2 more boys for the thread! For a while I was the only one with a blue bump!

How are you feeling? You are due the day after me xxx


----------



## chloe11

minidancer said:


> Hi Chloe and welcome!
> 
> Congrats on your wee twinnies and 2 more boys for the thread! For a while I was the only one with a blue bump!
> 
> How are you feeling? You are due the day after me xxx

thanks hunni!!!!:hugs:

yeahyy boy bumps!!! heheh! oh yeah you are due one day before me!! hehehe! how exciting!! 

i am feeling ok, i havent had any symptoms to speak off to be honest! so cant complain!! how have u been feeling hun?? i have noticed my bump has had a little growth spurt these last 2 weeks though!! hehe! love it!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's great you have been feeling good hun. I have been fine except for the dreaded heartburn!! Haven't really got time to feel crap with a 17 month old to run around after :haha:

Are the twins your first? Ooh you just reminded me we usually post bump pics on the 1st of every month so that's today. Will try an do it later on xx


----------



## chloe11

minidancer said:


> Aw that's great you have been feeling good hun. I have been fine except for the dreaded heartburn!! Haven't really got time to feel crap with a 17 month old to run around after :haha:
> 
> Are the twins your first? Ooh you just reminded me we usually post bump pics on the 1st of every month so that's today. Will try an do it later on xx

awww i bet its a different when you have a lo to look after!! they are our first! so i dont have anything to do day time seeing as i am off! well i have my doggy but he is really good and doesnt creating any havock! unless he feels naughty and decides to sneakly steal the remote control and run into the garden! lol!! 

oh no, u have heartburn!! :-( i dont know how it feels but i heard its not nice :nope: does it come on when you eat? 

oohhh ill add a piccie from today then! 29 weeks with my twin boys!! :happydance: excuse my horrible outfit!!! its just my lazying around the house until i get changed clothes! i am out of them now! lol!

also is anyone just eating all the time???????? i cant stop eating! but i am not even hungry.. i just feel i want to eat all the time! and i cant stop!!!! lol! :icecream::pizza:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Hiya Chloe :happydance: Welcome and love the bump pic, can't believe you've managed to fit two in there lol. I'm just getting ready for another boring afternoon at the hospital being poked and pricked lol, at least I get to see Isobelle again, fingers crossed she'll be more cooperative this time and i'll get another pic :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Good luck today Rose, let us know how you get on, enjoy seeing Isobelle again :happydance:

Heartburn is awful, I get it all the time even when I haven't eaten, drinking gaviscon as if it is juice :dohh: I went through a stage a couple of weeks ago when all I did every afternoon was eat, it hasn't been so bad this week tho

What a fab neat bump you have there :thumbup: I look like an elephant compared to you.

So here are my 29 week bump pics, what the hell size am I going to be in another 11 weeks?!


----------



## chloe11

Moggi - Thanks hun!!!!! they def are two little boys in there!! lots of kicks and punchs! (my placentas are at the front so i cant imagen what it would be like if they werent!! lol) 
ooohhh i hope isobelle is being cooperative today for you to get a piccie! dont you love seeing them on the screen! i am always mesmarised! :kiss:

minidancer - what a beautiful bump hun!!!!! i wish mine was like that!!!! you def dont look like an elephant! plus this is your second! these are my first and thats meant to make a difference! but i would love to have a bump like yours!! hopefully it will pop out more soon!! can you believe 11 weeks or less left!!! ahh!

not good re heartburn sounds awful! i am glad its not too bad this week! lets hope it stays like that :hugs:

is it sunny where you guys are?? its beautiful day in manchester!!!! i have been sat in the garden having my lunch and reading! even my doggy was sunbathing!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw thanks Chloe :hugs: I was big last time too but this time I think I am much bigger! I just can't imagine getting any bigger but it's going to happen :haha: I am sure you will wake up one morning with a huge bump. Do you have to be scanned more and have extra appointments with twins?

It has been ok here today a bit cloudy but not cold at all. Lucky you sitting in the sunshine!! I can't wait for summer, we will all be able to go out in the sunshine with our new babies :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## chloe11

moggi said:


> Hiya Chloe :happydance: Welcome and love the bump pic, can't believe you've managed to fit two in there lol. I'm just getting ready for another boring afternoon at the hospital being poked and pricked lol, at least I get to see Isobelle again, fingers crossed she'll be more cooperative this time and i'll get another pic :) xxx




minidancer said:


> Aw thanks Chloe :hugs: I was big last time too but this time I think I am much bigger! I just can't imagine getting any bigger but it's going to happen :haha: I am sure you will wake up one morning with a huge bump. Do you have to be scanned more and have extra appointments with twins?
> 
> It has been ok here today a bit cloudy but not cold at all. Lucky you sitting in the sunshine!! I can't wait for summer, we will all be able to go out in the sunshine with our new babies :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

hehe, with 11 weeks to go i think babies home (ur bump) will def get bigger, but honestly your bumps just cute!!! i really wish one day i wake up and i have a nice bump like that!!! i shall keep you all up to date, hehehe!!!!

i have growth scans every month! so my next one is on the 12th march. i think if they see theres a prob then they will do them more regularly? i have only had one so far and this one will be my second, which we will be able to tell how much they have grown - scary but exciting!!!!! 

do you guys have growth scans?

i am soooooooo excited about summer and being able to take the littles ones for walks and being outside with them etc!!! summer is my fave season!!! 

i am thinking of waxing my legs in april ( i will shave them before that too lol).. is it a bad idea?? lol! my friend said its gonna be really painful??? :-/ 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## minidancer

Not long the until you see your little boys again, how exciting!! I don't rink everyone gets growth scans, I did last time with my little girl because my bump was measuring so big. Not sure if that will happen again this time, will probably find out at my next appointment. Im sure if they thought they needed to yoh would get more scans to check growth and position etc, especially closer to your due date. 

I have heard waxing is much more painful when pregnant for some reason. I don't know if it is true or not. Rather you than me-think I will be sticking to shaving :haha: 

Xxxx


----------



## moggi

I have growth scans. Next one in three weeks time. Found out today shes decided to turn breech after weeks of being head down! I knew she was up to no good in there lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Did everything else go ok Rose? Isobelle is a wee monkey for turning! She still has plenty of time to turn back though and I'm sure she will be a good girl and turn on time! xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah everything else was fine thanks she is measuring around the 20th centile. They don't seem concerned, told me to contact them if I got any more spotting though. Had my anti d injection too, they loved me because I let the student midwife do it, told them I didn't mind as I was a student nurse and they were suddenly my best friends lol, hmmmm :winkwink:
Here is todays pic of her being extremely anti social, literally a pic of the back of her head lol XxX


----------



## moggi

Heres my bump pic too as I missed last month :happydance:

You'll have to excuse the mess and the cat in the background lol.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## chloe11

elanesse - hey hun!!!!! i live in bramhall!! aww you been in manchester for ages!! hehe! i went to uni in lancaser to do my degree! not far from preston! i like manchester though!! hehe, thanks re my bump! i do expect it to grow a lot in the next month!! lets see next month in my pic the difference! hehe!! hows decorating going? we are also decorating and sorting our house! we moved in 2 yrs ago and barely did anything to it, so we had lots of empty rooms! lol! 

moggi, is your name rose? i dont want to call you rose and then you are like erm, whos rose?? lol!! isobelle is looking cute, even if its just her back;)!!! they still have time to move! mine were both head done for one scan, 2 weeks later breeched!!! i am hoping that by 12th march the first twin is head down (thats the one that was breeched!) but i still feel kicks in the same place so i dont think the cheeky monkey has moved!!! i have never really felt any kicks very high up - my placentas are at the front so maybe i dont feel them? anyways, dont worry, i am so sure she will move! my friends moved in the last minute!! literally with 1 week to go till he c section!! 

minidancer - woohoo i know 1 week and a few days! too excited!! lol! i hope they are growing fine! i always worry that they are not growing fast enough - dunno why i worry as they have always been fine, but cant help myself! i shall let u know re waxing.....!! haha! 

no sun in manchester today! boohoo! i am car shopping tomorrow! i need to change my car to accomodate the twins and my doggy! (who is going to have to learn to seat in the boot!! he currently seats in the front seat and moves where ever he wants around the car!) looking at 4x4 and estate cars, cos of the boots, as i want my dog to have plenty of room and still fit a double buggys! any one have any recomandations??? i have an audi a4 convertable at the moment, so i will be sad to part from it! but need another nice car?! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope everyones ok!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Hi everyone :) hello Chloe. Loooove the name. My eldest daughter is called Chloe <3
I'm feeling so much better everyone. Didnt need to go hospital in the end. I talked the doctor out of it. But I am
On my second type of anti biotics as it turns out the first ones te kidney infection was resistant to them. I slept 14 hours! Monday night and to be honest I don't remember much of Monday. Feel alot better now though. Just have to return with another sample next week to check :)
Had midwife this morning. Had my bloods. I have to return in 4 weeks rather than 6 as I have slightly low blood pressure and my baby is breech. In fact she has never been head down but due to my history with having an ecv with Chloe I have to return and get checked and possibly get set to clinic at hospital if she is still breech next
Time. Also turns out my numb feet and hands is due to gestational carpal tunnel ????? Didn't know it existed! Bump is measuring cm perfect yippee! 
I shall so a bump picture in a minute :)
Hope everyone is good :) I may sound like I'm falling apart but I feel so much better x
XxxxxxxxX


----------



## moggi

Glad you're feeling better Megan :) and yes Chloe my name is Rose :) I've just vaccumed round and now I feel dead on my feet, cramps come back too, for gods sake why can't I just feel ok for one day! Lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Glad your feeling better Megan x

Hello Chloe, I can't believe you have two in there, your so neatly formed!!!!

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Hi everyone and welcome Chloe. You have the same due date as me, although I'd imagine yours will probably come sooner with there being 2 in there! Can't get over how neat your bump is considering you're having 2! 

Glad you're feeling better Megan and didn't have to go to hospital. Hopefully everything will start going a bit smoother for you now. Rose - sorry to hear you've been having cramps again, maybe it's from over exertion? These babies really are a worry aren't they? I'll be glad when we've all had them and they're all healthy and safe!

We had a bit of an up and down yesterday. We finally finished baby's nursery off in the morning and then had a visit to the midwife where Steven got to hear her heartbeat for the first time which was quite emotional but then we picked our bunny up from the vets (he'd been getting neutered) and when we got him home he started pouring with blood and when we looked his wound had ripped open as his insides were hanging out :( we had to rush him back to the emergency vet as the normal one had closed by this time and they kept him til 5pm today to sort him out and monitor him. I was a nervous wreck last night and barely got any sleep, my poor bunny. Pregnancy hormones and ill pets are not a good combination!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey, is anyone else dealing with RLS? My feet and legs are making me insane. I have to go put me feet in the bathtub about ten times a day under really hot water to relieve them , which only lasts for a short time. And falling asleep is out of the question!


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh and a quick question for those of you that already have babies - have any of you ever given birth in a birthing centre? My midwife told me yesterday that there's a new one at my local hospital and as I'm now low risk (she's no longer breech, yay!) I can give birth there if I like. I've looked on the website and it looks pretty lush but I'm slightly concerned about not having a doctor on hand if something were to go wrong.


----------



## moggi

I didnt know being breech at this stage made you a higher risk? :( Now really fed up considering she was head down from at least 22+6. Just hoping she turns again, can't take anymore shit with this pregnancy. Sorry i know i shouldn't complain but i've really had enough. Yes Brandy restless legs are horrible aren't they i used to get them occasionally before, but get them everyday now, such joy! Hope your bunny is ok Nicola :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

Apparently there's still plenty of time for them to turn again at this stage but they like them to be head down by 34 weeks so I need her to stay where she is for the next 5 weeks otherwise the birthing centre won't be an option. I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure Isobelle will turn her butt around by then :) bunny seems to be ok thanks, it's a nightmare trying to stop him from chewing at the wound though, I get the feeling I won't be getting much sleep tonight.

Sorry Brandy I didn't see your post. I've not heard or restless leg, is that like leg spasms or something?


----------



## dt1234565

gypsy1981 said:


> Oh and a quick question for those of you that already have babies - have any of you ever given birth in a birthing centre? My midwife told me yesterday that there's a new one at my local hospital and as I'm now low risk (she's no longer breech, yay!) I can give birth there if I like. I've looked on the website and it looks pretty lush but I'm slightly concerned about not having a doctor on hand if something were to go wrong.

Go for it, forget the Dr thing, I know it's a worry, but I had a home birth last time and I was much more closely monitored than I would of been in hospital as obviously I was the only patient!

I would imagine a birthing centre to be similar?

X


----------



## dt1234565

Ok my lovely buddies, please help!


Darcey
Eedy
Erys
Lyla
Lyv (liv)
Mya
Arya
Rye
Tiyanna
Reyna
Payge

Thank you!


----------



## minidancer

Glad everything is fine Rose and fab bump, getting much bigger and rounder :happydance: Maybe it was just doing to much that brought on the cramping, I know when I have been running about all day I feel really sore at night. Hope you start feeling better soon and hopefully these last few weeks pass quick :hugs:

Thanks Leanne :hugs: Glad your decorating is nearly done, you will be glad to get it finished and then you can relax. Hope all goes well with GTT and midwife next week, let us know how you get on 

So glad you are feeling better Megan, sounds like you have had an awful time hun :hugs:

Aw Nicola so sorry to hear about your poor wee bunny, you must have got such a fright! I hope everything heals quick and he is back to normal soon. Excellent you have your nursery finished, saw your pics on FB and it is stunning, I love your furniture :thumbup: My midwife care is through a midwife led birthing centre and it is lovely. The midwives are all lovely too and they treat it in a much more informal way, such as not wearing uniforms etc. They want the whole experience to be less of a medical procedure. Is the hospital quite close to the birthing unit? If it is I would say go for it, although if you are overly worried at all it might not be the best as it is just an additional worry that you don't need. Unfortunately the closest hospital to my birthing unit is over 100 miles away and a 2 hour drive. I had to go to the hospital with my little girl as she was back to back. If it came to it andmy labour was going quick I would have no problems staying at the birthing centre as it is so close, but I think I will probably go to the hospital this time again as my last birth wasn't the most straight forward. Maybe speak to the midwife and she can give you advice and answer any questions :hugs: Sorry that turned into a bit of a novel :blush:

I hope all these breech babies we have on the thread decide to turn :thumbup:

Brandy I hope your restless legs calm down soon :hugs:

Debbie I still like Darcey, but I love Arya, it is a beautiful name :flower:


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks for the advice, the birthing centre is next door to the hospital so wouldn't be too far to go if something did go wrong. I'm just a bit unsure what to expect and apparently you can't have an epidural in the birthing centre and as its my first baby I'm not sure how bad to expect the pain to be. It does look a lovely place though, there's a virtual tour on the website and 5 of the rooms have birthing pools, all have ensuite facilities, tv and DVD players and there's a communal patient lounge and kitchen. Think I'll have a chat to the midwife at my next appointment and see what she says. Hope your labour is a bit more straight forward this time, I've heard it's supposed to be pretty painful when they're back to back. 

Bunny seems to be ok now thank god. He's home and has managed to eat and poo - sorry tmi but they were worried the anaesthetic had affected his bowels so it's a relief to see him doing normal things. He still looks really pitiful but we've been spoiling him :)

Thanks glad you like the nursery. I really can't stop popping in when I walk past to look at it! We still have a few bits to do like putting shelves up etc but the main stuff is finally done.

Debbie I like Lyla but agree that Arya is a lovely name. Steven wanted that as a middle name as he heard it on Game of Thrones and liked it but I don't think it goes with Caitlin.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oooo, I love Lyla!!


----------



## minidancer

Nicola the birthing centre sounds lovely, if I had the chance to use that I definitely would. You will cope fine with the pain and maybe knowing there isn't an epidural readily available it will make it easierif you know what I mean. Plus if it does come to the stage that you arent coping well and need more pain relief I am sure you would always have the option to go to the hospital. Another advantage would be they are much less likely to and Steven home there rather than the hospital. The midwife will be able to give you al the advice you need to make a decision. Glad your bunny I getting better too :hugs:

I'm sure your test will go fine Leanne and don't worry about the 3 hour one, I had it last time and it was fine, jut make sure you bring food with you for when it is finished as you will be starving xx


----------



## moggi

If you are lucky enough to be given the chance to use a birthing centre go for it. Hospital births are a most horrid experience!


----------



## meganOUFC

I love the name Darcey x


----------



## chloe11

morning ladies!! 

Rose - glad i got your name right  my doctor said that up to the last few weeks before labour they can change position!!! my friends baby changed position the same week she was due!!!!!!!!!i am not sure how common that is, but try not to worry! at a scan when i was 20 both twins were head down, at 26 week twin one (which is the one that needs to be head down or ill have a c section) was breeched!!!! the other one was still head down though, but makes no difference!! hoping that at my scan on the 12th twin 1 is head down!! doctor told me it would still have time to turn. so fingers crossed for both of us!

dt1234565 and Elanesse and gypsy 1981- thanks hunnies!! i think my bump has grown!!!!! i looked at my reflection in the fridge last night and i thought - wow my bump looks big! and it never use to "stick out" this much with the top im wearing!!!! hehe!!! ooohh i love arya!! and also reyna!! it means queen in spanish! well if spelt (reina it still pronounce the same though!)

Elanesse - woohooo deco nearly done! we have all the stuff but not decorated it yet! waiting for my dad to come in about a week and a half as my hubby is a bit useless and i am not the best! i know what i want but not good at puting things straightand painting! plus my dad will love to be involved hehe!


gypsy1981 - hii! omg that sounds awful what you had to go through :-( i know ill pets and preg hornones def not good mixture! we have a beagle, and he is my first baby!! i love him so much and i worry so much if he gets anything!! even an ear infection!! i hope ur bunny is fine, i am sure he will be and it will be 5pm soon and he will be home with you!! plus - very jealous ur nursey is done!!!  i have never looked into birthing centres but they look really nice and when people talk about them - makes me a little jealous - hehe!! which one are u thinking about?

why dont you guys put some piccies up of your nursery? i will put some up when its done in 2 weeks! mines yellowy with giraffes! :) 

BrandysBabies - hey hun, i dont think i have RLS, BUT, for years, probs 10 yrs, and worse since i have gotten preg, when i am inb bed and after a while i have been in it, my ankle (either of them or both) start to hurt me like crazy, like i am not sure if its the muscle or the bone, but its awful!!! i always try and sleep before it starts otherwise i have to constantly move my ankle and even get up as it stops hurting if i walk! i told my doctor in the past but he totally dismissed it and said it was the shoes i wear, like flat shoes etc. but i weaer proper shoes most of the time and had just happend to go in ballet pumps to see him!! gggrrr! so not sure what i have, but its horriblel:-( what u are going through sounds terrible though, have you been to the doctor?? 

megan - hehe good choice of name ;) glad ur feeling better btw!!! big hugs!

i have been so busy this weekend! weekends go past too fast!!! bought cought giraffe blankets from boots! hehe! i seem to have gone for a giraffe theme for my twin boys! hehe! 
cant believe i am 30 weeks this week. i always think that i have ages left and sometimes i feel a bit impatient but i gues after i pass 30 i am really in the final stretch! i forget that maybe i dont have THAT long left!! ahhh! too excited!!!

hope everyone has a good start to the week!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Wow it's thread is moving fast now, everyone seems happy :0))

Thanks for the names opinions, Darcey is by far coming out as the most popular choice and dh is in love with Arya so I reckon they are the top two x

I have my midwife appt on Thurs and 4d scan on Sat so hopefully less of a boring week for me this week pregnancy wise, although not complaining, I guess boring is good, we don't need any surprises at this stage of the game!

X


----------



## chloe11

i loovvveee arya! darcy is pretty too! so good name choices there!!! 

ahhh 4d scan!! how exciting!! we were gonna have one but we havent for some reason!!! cant wait to see some piccies hun!! will be fab!!!

im hoping this week goes fast, my hubby is going to vegas with his friend for 5 days! his friend won a free vegas holiday all expenses paid for 5* hotel etc (he won it through work he works in sales for virgin) so i hope that next tuesday comes soon so he can be back!! he hasnt even gone yet though! lol!!! even though i told him its ok for him to go, and he wasnt sure etc but i persuaded him to go, now i know i am gonna missing him sooooo much! ah well!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggi

Looking forward to seeing your 4d pics Debbie :) Got mine on Sunday :happydance: 

Gutted, don't think Marks going to go for another baby after this one, said he doesn't want to see me in this state again. Tried to explain each pregnancy is different but have to wait and see xxx


----------



## minidancer

As Debbie how exciting you have your 4d this week, you get to see your wee princess again! Good luck at your midwife app too. 

Chloe I hope the time passes quick for you too, we are here to keep you company!

How did you get on at doc Rose? Aw Hun don't worry he will probably change his mind again when Isobelle is here, he changed his mind before so he can do it again :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Chloe- No, haven't been to the DR for the RLS as there is nothing they can do. There is no cure for it. I am comforted in the fact that as soon as this little one pops out it will go away though. It only seems to flare up when I am pregnant. I think it has to do with the baby on my nerves when I am laying down or sitting for a prolonged time.

Oh, guess what?!? I heard Zoey for the first time with my doppler!! I know, lol, at almost 28wks! Haha! She was either hiding or my doppler was a piece of crap! Lol! But she is finally so big that it picks it up right away every time! Now I am addicted! Lol! You can also hear her kicking the heck out of the doppler!


----------



## moggi

Brandy restless legs can be a sign of iron deficiency apparently. Doesn't seem to make any difference to mine though, although I might need my thyroxine increasing that affects it too. Glad you got to hear Zoey on doppler :)

Suze, haven't been yet. As my daughter needed an appointment too which I made for her they refused to see me as I said her name first, absolutely ridiculous! I'm going up with her and demanding to be seen as I can't stand it anymore, literally finding it difficult to stand up straight at times, something is not right. Isobelle still kicking away thankfully. I think it could be an infection, haven't had anymore large globs of discharge luckily, hope it wasn't the plug starting to go :( its a bit early for that!!


----------



## minidancer

Brandy woohoo for finally picking up Zoey on your Doppler!!

That's is crap Rose, your doctors and midwife seem to be totally shit!! Yes definitely demand to be seen they can't keep fobbing you off with its just pregnancy!! Trust your instincts! Don't worry you can start losing your plug really early and it doesn't mean labour is imminent, the plug can regenerate. 

I have been feeling really uncomfortable over the weekend. Getting that horrible breathless feeling, like I can't catch a proper breath. Can't wait for this little man to drop and give my lungs and organs a bit of space!! Is anyone else feeling like this? xx


----------



## moggi

He reluctantly gave me co-codamol which unfortunately doesn't agree with me lol. Said I needed to be reviewed by the midwife asap, guess when she can next fit me in? 19th of March, I give up. 

As for feeling breathless all the time I know what you mean, having to sleep propped up at night, feel about 90 honestly!


----------



## minidancer

I am glad you have been given stronger pain killers. Your midwife sounds absolutely rubbish hun! Is there an assessment clinic or department in the hospital you could go to instead? Surely they can't leave you until then, especially if you are worried!! :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

That's true about the plug, I lost mine 3 times with Sonny x. I do hope you get some answers though. Whatever happens always trust you gut feeling x

Brandy well done on the doppler, mines crap too haven't used it since I've felt her kicking, may get the bugger out see if it does anything!

Rose don't worry, dh always wanted 4 kids, I only wanted 2. Then just one more, then an even number! This lo is definitely the last though am far too old now! So never say never!! He'll change his mind xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Got my results back from the doctors today from my 28 week blood test on Friday and I'm anaemic :/ more tablets!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan no wonder you have been feeling crap, low iron is horrible!! Get plenty of fresh orange juice down you, it helps with iron absorption :hugs:


----------



## meganOUFC

Great! More heartburn!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Leanne hope your results come back ok today so you don't need to do the longer one. 

The nursery fees you found are probably the average, they are slightly less than the fees where I live. I didnt go back to work after having my little one for those exact reasons. It just wasn't worthwhile, I would basically just be working to pay for nursery fees and I didn't like my job enough to justify that. Have you looked into child care vouchers? Your employers can agree to the scheme, but I'm not sure exactly how it works, there will be lots of info online about it. You need to do what you feel us best for you. Could you maybe go for the job and then see how you feel once little one is here. You might be able to give them an answer earlier and it gives them time to find a replacement, or maybe you will decide in that time you would want to go back xx


----------



## moggi

I haven't even looked at nursery fees yet! I think i better start XxX


----------



## chloe11

megan - oh no low iron can be horrible!! i am on tablets too, they put me for precaution at 20 weeks! and even after a few weeks on them when i had my iron tested my levelks were ont he low side even though i was taking two tablets a day! luckly not had any tiredness as such etc but i know it can be sooo horrrible! at least they have spotted it!!

Elanesse - gosh what a dilema, could you ask if they would def be able to offer flexi time? or maybe tell them your concerns and see what they say? i mean i think 36k u should be ok with one baby? it depends on your lifestyle and your mortgage/rent is etc! i am not going back to work after the twins are born until they go to school! but i have always said thats what i would do as i have wanted to be with my children and we can luckly afford for me to not work. 
have you looked at maybe cheaper nurseries? the ones i looked into (for twins to maybe go 2 half a days when they are older to interact with other kids) were tbh more expensive but i know that theres lots that are cheaper? 

awwww rose - can she not see you at all before then? can u not say its an emergency?? at least they have given you stronger painkillers!!!!! 

i am feeling tired today, no matter what time i go to sleep i am up at 7am! lol! ah well! 

has anyone noticed that their weight goes up really fast now and again? i have put on 2 kilos in the last few weeks all of a sudden!!! im not bothered but i find it weird! i probs have been eating more sweet stuff.... uhm...! lol!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Chloe I'm with you in the tiredness!! I just feel exhausted by the afternoon! I haven't weighed myself for ages and don't plan to until maybe 37 weeks, I think I would get a fright if I stood on the scales just now!! I would rather live in blissful ignorance :haha: I am more interested in seeing what I am immediately before having baby and then after. I didn't last time and I wish I had known how much I had lost straight away and then in the first 6 weeks xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I haven't weighed myself for ages either.

Nursery fees, have you thought about a childminder, they are often much cheaper, a lady in our road is around £4 an hour.

I went back to work after I had Taya but couldn't afford it after Flynn (it was over £2000 per month for the two of them!) that's the trouble I think with getting Mums back to work it's child care costs. 

I hope your GD results come back fine.

I usually have low iron in pregnancy so probably have it this time too, am having my bloods donE today.


----------



## chloe11

minidancer said:


> Chloe I'm with you in the tiredness!! I just feel exhausted by the afternoon! I haven't weighed myself for ages and don't plan to until maybe 37 weeks, I think I would get a fright if I stood on the scales just now!! I would rather live in blissful ignorance :haha: I am more interested in seeing what I am immediately before having baby and then after. I didn't last time and I wish I had known how much I had lost straight away and then in the first 6 weeks xxx

yeah i am going to try and weigh myself around that time and see how much i lose after birth, just out curiosity really!!! lol!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Debbie hope you got on ok today with your bloods. Do you feel like you are low in iron? I assume my bloods came back fine as I haven't heard anything back from the midwife. I never had low iron during my last pregnancy, only afterwards. I was borderline transfusion level due to the amount of blood I lost, but I didn't get my results until they were discharging me from the hospital so felt awful the first few days home, it's a horrible feeling!

Been having loads of braxton hicks today, don't usually feel them at all, I only usually notice if I touch my stomach. Today I have been feeling the actual tightenings for the very first time.

I am 30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Nearly down to single figure weeks, I can't believe it!!


----------



## moggi

I have good news.............. Isobelle has turned and I'm no longer in pain :happydance: Been for a lovely walk in the woods with Mark this afternoon. Feel better than i have done in weeks! XxX


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo Rose that is fab news :happydance: What a good girl baby Isobelle is!! Maybe it was her position that was causing your pain, she might have been pressing down with her legs or bum causing the pain. Aw I am so delighted for you hun, you were having such a crap time of it. Hopefully now you can relax and enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy. Oh and now Mark will see you blooming and enjoying pregnancy so will maybe change his mind about having another baby :happydance: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Ha ha yes, hes noticed a difference already. Apparently i've looked like a ghost the past few days. She is a good girl and i've told her too :happydance: just hope she stays that way now! Shes being a complete wriggle bum tonight , even been tickling me from the inside lol XxX


----------



## chloe11

Elanesse - yeahyy glad ur feeling abit better on the situation! i know not long and we will be posting piccies of LOs! :)

rose - thats great stuff that she has moved!!! and that you are feeling a lot better hun!:happydance:

minidancer - wooohooo 30 weeks today!! fab!!! next week single figures!! i am 30 weeks tomorrow! excited!! i havent felt any BH, but sometimes when i touch my stomach the lower part is really hard, so i assume those are BH? 

hope everyones ok! weathers rubbish here today!! i have my scan in 5 days!!!! woop woop! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Glad the Gd came back clear Leanne

And Rose good news she's moved!

My bloods were only 50% done! She said the form for the full blood count wasn't there so she didn't do it! So now I have to tell the midwife tomorrow and get them done after that.

Still am looking forward to midwife appt and scan on Saturday. X

Blimey Chloe single figures, never thought if it like that, sounds good! I look forward to meeting her but think I'll miss pregnancy despite my appalling back pain and tiredness x


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Rose that's great news that she's turned round. I think my little wriggler has gone back to being feet down as I've been getting a few whacks in the cervix again since yesterday afternoon but I suppose it could be her fists. I'll just have to wait and see what the midwife says when I next see her. Can't believe I'll be 32 weeks when I next go, how scary is that? Potentially only 5 weeks off giving birth.

Suze congrats on 30 weeks, it's 30 weeks tomorrow for me and it feels like such a massive milestone. It's the final countdown :)

Megan sorry to hear about your low iron. At least they know what it is now though that's making you feel crappy and hopefully once you get your levels sorted you'll feel a bit better.

Chloe - the birthing centre I've been offered to go to is at the RVI hospital in Newcastle. If you look on the website there's a virtual tour, it looks amazing. I'm just hoping wriggler decides to be born between 37 and 40 weeks so that I can go there. Suze you were right about Steven being able to stay with me. I got an information leaflet on it and it says your birthing partner can stay with you from admittance to discharge which will be great as I'd hate for him to have to leave when he wants to be with his daughter. 

I'll try and get some pics of the nursery up tonight, it's just I rarely get on the computer at home and can't upload pics from work. I'll try and remember though!

Debbie I bet you can't wait for your scan. I don't think I'll miss pregnancy, I'll be over the moon to get rid of this constant heartburn and aching and get my figure back again!


----------



## minidancer

Leanne fab news you gtt came back fine!!

Debbie hope your midwife app goes well tomorrow!

Yeah chloe that does sound like braxton hicks, woohoo not long until your scan!

Nicola that is amazing I would definitely recommend using the birth centre then, hospital is terrible for sending other halfs home!! I had my LO at 9pm, the midwife I had was lovely and let my hubby stay with me in recovery until 12 and even made us loads of tea and toast. He had to leave when I went to the ward and wasn't allowed in there until 12.30 the next day!! It was awful he had only seen LO for such a short time and had to hang about all morning to see her again! A friend of mine had her husband sent away immediately after her son was born as it was 2am, she was devastated! xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Cant wait to see you scan pictures Chloe!!!
And great news about Isabelle turning, now my little monkey needs to do the same! Hehehe x


----------



## chloe11

morning!!

megan - i will post a piccie on monday! so excited! hope we manage to get a nice one! last time it wasnt too clear! hope your well hun xxxxx

mini dancer - ohh so i guess i have been having BH, if i didnt touch my bump id have never known!! ive had them for ages i think! i am 30 weeks today!!!! woop woop!!!! 

gypsy1981- ahh looks sooo nice! very jealous!!! i am sure LO will appear when its suppose to!!!! :) sooo jealous that hubby gets to stay with you! thats what i am not looking forward that hubby has to leave. not sure when or anything i will ask at next app! but hopsitals are mean in that way hehe! cant wait to see your nursery piccies!!! your 30 weeks today too!!!! :) 

i just took a pic of my bump and its grown SOOOOOO much since last thursday!!! its amazing!!! i knew it had grown but not this much!! haha! love it though!

hope everyone has a fab fab day!! i did a bit of cleaning and i have a light ache near my bikini line area! so have decided to leave what i was doing! lol! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggi

Maybe we should do weekly bump pics now. Not sure i'm looking much bigger but she feels bigger. Couldn't finish my dinner yesterday as i got full really quickly. Been having some really strong Braxton hicks too, a couple have even felt weird like theyre pulling my cervix, not sure thats right but its exciting all the same lol XxX


----------



## moggi

btw reading your post chloe reminded me. Yesterday i was vacuming when i decided to have a rest before i pulled all the dining chairs out to vac under table. Sat down with vac turned off but still plugged in. After a couple of mins, massive flash and bang and all the fuses blew. Can't believe vac blew up when it wasn't even switched on, plus i would have been using it still if i hadn't sat down! Scarey and lucky escape all thanks to Isobelle XxX


----------



## chloe11

moggi - wow!!!!! are u alrright?!? thats really scary!!!! isobelle is already looking out for u;) hehe!! 
its def exciting when u feel things happening!! i feel like i am moving forward!!!!! 
would u believe that even though i have been wanting for my due date to come like tomorrow, i think i am going to miss being preg!!!!!! i never ever thought i would say that though! as i even told my mum i never understood why pepole said that! as i just want my babies to be here (i am very impatient!!!) but i think i will miss being preg....!! however of course i am more excited about babies coming! but just saying!!!

i will post a piccie to compare or i can wait a few more weeks like u all have been doing! thats fine! u will def see the difference in 3 weeks!!! hehe! 

i am very excited about april!!!i can finally say - i am due next month!! hehe!! 

i think my twins have moved postion as i feel kicks higher up rather than down below!! i am not sure though!! as one twin was already head down so it might be him, but i get the feeling its both of them kicking..... actually having just writen that i have felt a kick down below... dammit!! think twinnie is still breeched..... unless it was a punch........ ahhh monday hurry up!!! lol!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Lol Chloe that made me laugh, you sound so undecided about where they are are, being pregnant blah blah blah, not sure when your birthday is it you sound like a libra, can never make up your mind!

I saw midwife today she was the same one I saw at my appointments with Sonny which was nice. I am measuring two weeks ahead, I was surprised as I feel she's small but midwife says it means nothing anyway as they go up and down in measurements, I'll know for sure on Saturday!

Baby is just lying straight accross, head on the right feet On the left which is exactly how I feel her, she said she couldn't be completely sure of her position but it's early yet so I guess it doesn't matter!

X


----------



## dt1234565

Ps at the end your all gonna make me feel so overdue even when I am not being a week or so ahead of me!

X


----------



## minidancer

Bloody hell Rose hope you are ok!! You must have got such a fright!! Baby Isobelle is definitely looking out for her mummy!

Chloe I didn't feel braxton hicks last time unless I touched my stomach and felt it was solid. I bet you can wait to see your boys again next week. Hope they are the right way for you. 

Weekly bump pics sound good to me too, what day should we do it?

Glad you app went well Debbie. Where do you feel your movements, I am confused about where bang is lying. Sometimes I am worrying as movements feel similar to my little girl so panicking this monkey has gone back to back too!! But I don't have the big peak at my belly button I had last time when i lie down. I feel limbs moving around my belly button and he is def more to my right hand side but that all I can figure out! How good would it be I have a wee window to look in and see what is going on, or a home scanning machine!!


----------



## minidancer

P.s sorry about all the strange words and mistakes, stupid autocorrect on my phone!! Should really proof read my posts before posting :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Ha ha! They do tend to type the weirdest things!

I get most of my big kicks to the left of my belly button, it feels quite hard on my right, that must be her bum and hips, and I feel more light taps down below so I guess her head is downwards for now.

X


----------



## minidancer

That sounds similar to me. Can't wait for my appoinmtment next week to find out for sure. I have been so conscious of my posture this time, sitting straight or slightly forward and not lying on my back, to try and avoid another back to back position so I will be gutted if he is back to back!!


----------



## chloe11

minidancer - can how you sit and sleep affect what position the baby is? so if you lay on your back alot etc? yeahyy cant wait till monday so i can find out how they are!! my hubby wont be with me! first time he is missing an appointment, but i DR. wouldnt let me have the scan and app on another day! (he is only in on monday and wants to see me after scan!)

dt1234565 - haha, i am sooooooooooooo undecisive! even choosing what to eat at restaurants i take ages!!! lol! i am aquarious though!! not sure how they are meant to be!
wooohooo its saturday for you tomorrow! and u can findout for sure!! :)
your only 2 weeks behind!! i bet we will all have babies around the same week 
cant wait till it all happens! the thought is soo exciting!!

hubby is going vegas today till wednesday!! he has just left and i already miss him!!!! booho!!
hope wednesday comes quick!!!!!! hehe!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Chloe yeah it can affect the position of baby. Midwife told me that of you slouch and lie on your back gravity pushes baby towards your back and can cause them to flip round with their back on your back. Last time I had to spend as much time as possible leaning over my birthing ball to try and get her to flip back round but it didn't work. 
I hope the time passes quick for you with your husband being away. You have your scan to look forward to on Monday. 

How is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Can't believe I am 29 weeks already!!! I look big enough to drop now though lol!!! How is everyone today :) x


----------



## dt1234565

Heres my girl!

I think shes adorable! But I would!!! She is measuring 28 weeks exactly so spot on... almost!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2367.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2370.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Awww Debbie shes gorgeous, can't wait for mine tomorrow. Had my blood results through today, need more iron, explains why i'm so knackered all the time lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Wow! Those shots are great! She is adorable <3


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> Awww Debbie shes gorgeous, can't wait for mine tomorrow. Had my blood results through today, need more iron, explains why i'm so knackered all the time lol XxX

It's nice to have Reason behind the tiredness. At least we get an apology for being called lazy LOL!


----------



## moggi

Hmmm I haven't had any apologies yet lol xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie, stunning pics, she is absolutely gorgeous, what a cutie!! They are so clear. 

Enjoy your scan today Rose can't wait to see your pics too and how you start feeling a bit better with more iron tablets. 

Xxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks Suze :) appointment isn't until 6 so going for dinner at my moms first. Letter from hospital said i've got to make appointment at gp's to discuss blood results, and get iron tabs that'll be fun won't it, the way my gp's are lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

You will be wanting the day to fly by to 6! I bet there will be a huge difference to you last one. Oh I hope your gp is a bit better with this!! Get loads of orange juice in, it helps absorb the iron, which is really difficult for your body to absorb especially at higher doses. xxx


----------



## moggi

Ahh ok i'll bear that in mind. I'm surprised i need extra iron as there is already 121% of rda in my multivitamins. XxX


----------



## minidancer

It will be because you body is only able to absorb so much iron a day, so I doubt it is absorbing all the iron in your vitamin tablets. Your gp might put you on the triple therapy, which is 3 iron tablets a day but in the morning with your iron tablet you take a folic acid and an ascorbic acid too which helps your body absorb the iron. Orange juice is full of ascorbic acid so that why it's good to drink when taking iron supplements xx


----------



## moggi

Thats interesting and makes sense. Drank lots of orange juice at the start but not so much recently. I'll let you know how it goes :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I've been drinking a glass of oj in the 
Morning. As I find the heartburn not as bad then. Think it's helping?
Grouse, but the iron tablets doesn't make you poop very nice does it! Urgh!


----------



## minidancer

Rose hopefully your levels go back up quickly when you start on your tablets. I'm not sure if your levels have to be below a certain level to be prescribed th triple therapy. I think when I was on it my levels were 4.7 or something like that, but that was after losing quite a lot of blood when I had my little one. It took a couple of days to feel better. 

Megan I hope you are feeling better too. Oh I know we try and fix one pregnancy symptom and it makes another worse. Iron tablets are def not good for the bowels :haha: oh the joys of pregnancy!! Glamour all the way!! :rofl:


----------



## gypsy1981

Doesn't sound like any of you are having a very easy time at the minute with these babies! Rose and Megan - hope the iron tablets help you both and you start to feel better soon!

Debbie they are gorgeous pics, can't wait to see yours too Rose!

Can't believe how nice the weather is today, I've spent the afternoon in the garden getting rid of dead plants and weeds and just had a trip to B&Q to pick up some new plants. I'm starting to feel very middle aged! On the plus side though the vitamin D from the sunlight will have done wriggly some good :)

Does anyone know if lactulose is safe to take in 3rd trimester? My doctor prescribed me a bottle when I was 20 weeks which I still have and I was just wondering if it would be ok to take still now that I'm further on!


----------



## minidancer

Nicola I'm jealous its been cloudy and drizzly here today! Really need some sunshine, I can't wait for spring/summer to arrive. Lactulose is safe to use all through pregnancy as its not absorbed, it just really passes through your digestive system. Just make sure there isn't a use by date on it or a timeframe you new to use it after its been opened xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw really? It's been absolutely gorgeous here. There were even people walking about B&Q in shorts and vests!

Thanks for the advice on the lactulose, getting a bit fed up with all these pregnancy niggles now. Constipation, heartburn, lack of appetite... Roll on 9 weeks time!


----------



## minidancer

I can't wait to sit out in the garden in the sunshine!

I know I hope the next 9 weeks pass quick, I'm starting to feel so uncomfortable and finding it hard to do anything without getting out of breath!! I feel like an old lady :haha:


----------



## moggi

Its been lovely here today too :) and I can relate to feeling like an old lady aswell, although I am knocking on a bit anyway lol. 

Went for the scan........ She has turned breech again and had her face snuggled into the placenta. This meant there wasn't much water around her face which is needed for optimal images so they said they could either carry on or re-book me again for free. The images weren't great that we were getting so we decided to re-book for next Sunday. Fingers crossed she'll have moved by then or at least got her face out of the placenta. They must have felt sorry for us and gave us a black and white image as we were walking out of the door lol. Here she is looking fast asleep and all cosy and comfy :cloud9: sorry the quality isn't great but you can see why we decided to re-book rather than continue today :dohh: All that "fluffy stuff" you can see on the right of the pic is the placenta, at least she looks comfortable resting against it :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw rose she looks so cosy and content. What a wee cutie. That's excellent you get to go back next week. Hopefully she will have flipped back round the right way xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

She does look comfy doesn't she lol. Just hope I do get some decent images next time as I don't think they are going to invite me back again for free lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw bless her, she does look like she's really enjoying that sleep :) that's great that you get to go back, hope she's being more cooperative then!


----------



## moggi

Me too Nicola, I suppose thats the risk you take though isn't it? They've told me to have plenty of fizzy drinks and chocolate etc before I go next time. I'm sure I can manage that lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

I was going to suggest fizzy juice and chocolate before the next scan too ha ha. That's what I did before our 20 week scan so we would be more likely to find out if we were team blue or pink. Hopefully that will do the trick next week for you xx


----------



## moggi

It must have been my moms sunday dinner that sent her into such a deep sleep lol. Shes been fidgeting about all day today though, typical. Forgot to mention, picked up cotbed from friends neighbour after the scan yesterday, i'm really pleased with it. Bargain for £30, just got to get new mattress :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's typical she is so active today! What a fab bargain for your cotbed too! You must be so pleased. When is your next nhs scan and appointment? Hopefully Isobelle will have flipped back round by then xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah really pleased with cot bed, it isnt assembled yet as we're so short of room here but Theres no rush, She'll be in her moses basket for the first few weeks. Next hospital appointment and scan is 22nd March, next thurs. Seeing midwife at gp's on Monday because i got told off by hospital for not seeing her regularly. Told them i was at hospital all the time so what was the point lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Not long then! In a pregnancy app I have it said just now baby can flip round quite often so I'm sure she will turn again. Well it hasn't exactly been easy to get an app with your midwife has it, no wonder you haven't seen her regularly!! 2 scans in a week, lucky you! Just hope your 4d goes to plan this time xxx


----------



## moggi

I know trying to get appointment to get iron off doctor is a joke too! I find it quite cute that shes sat up in there snuggled up to me lol, she better turn in the next 6 wks though :) yes lucky with the two scans in one week, the nhs ones are crap really. Just hoping shes got some water front of her face this time to get a good 4d pic :) i can see from that fuzzy one the other day that shes filled out a lot. XxX


----------



## minidancer

I really hope you get a good photo! She just needs to realise she will be much comfier the other way round, 6 weeks is still plenty time. Aw I know you can just picture her sitting upright snuggled in. 

I am getting fed up now, feel like everything is so much effort to do now, even emptying the washing machine seems to take forever and I feel out of breath it's ridiculous!!


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean, i've felt like that for ages lol. I wouldn't mind if i was in the last couple of weeks but theres ages to go yet. Hopefully you'll get some relief when he drops a bit XxX


----------



## minidancer

It has just hit me all of a sudden so it's a bit of a shock to the system!! I think it's worse because last time I was struggling from about 10 weeks with sciatica so I don't think I noticed it getting any worse. Let's hope these last few weeks pass quickly!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, sorry I have been neglecting the thread. I have the flu. Yuck. I have been having really high fevers and achey and coughing and sneezing and sleeping. I just want it to go away!

On better news, I am 29 weeks today!!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Brandy sorry you are feeling so terrible :hugs: Hope you start feeling better soon!

Woohoo for 29 weeks :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Awww brandy, hope you're feeling better soon and congrats on 29 weeks :) Got my iron tablets this morning. They couldn't find the hospital report so just gave me 200mg twice daily for now. A woman waiting in the chemist asked me when my baby was due, yay, i obviously don't just look fat anymore lol. XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Sorry to hear you're not well Brandy, flu is bad enough at the best of times but ten times worse when you can't take any medication for it :(

Rose and Suze - I'm totally with you on being fed up! I'm so tired constantly and can't get a decent night sleep, no food seems appealing anymore and even my maternity clothes are starting to get uncomfortable on me. How does anyone ever do this more than once?? To make it worse everyone around me seems to be due in the next 7 days and I still have 9 weeks to wait :( Ah well it'll all be worth it in the end when my beautiful little baby is in my arms :) 

Leanne - glad you've finally got the plasterer out, nursery decoration can now commence :) I have my eye set on getting the dining room plastered next and I'm itching to start ripping the wallpaper off but Steven won't let me until we have a definite date for the plastering to start! This nesting instinct is dangerous, I keep eyeing up new projects constantly.


----------



## moggi

Funny you should say about maternity clothes getting uncomfortable. My maternity leggings feel tight now and my maternity jeans are so tight i've stopped wearing them lol. Saw the nice doctor this morn, the only decent one there, she has special interest in me as she took my coil out and then i was pregnant 4 weeks later lol. She said remember you might only have 7 weeks left, made it really real eek! Of course I could potentially have just under 12 weeks left lol. Think i'm rambling now and not really sure what my original point was but you know me lol XX


----------



## meganOUFC

Just think in a few weeks when it's April. When people ask when our babies are due we can just say 'next month'!!!!!! Hehehehehe can't believe we have all come this far. What an achievent.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I am about to have a serious breakdown! I dont know if I have shared this yet, but the company that my dh and I went to work for in Atlanta, Ga went bankrupt. Good news is that DH accepted a job in Texas where my parents live. So I just got my insurance transfered and everything. I have called, NO JOKE, 30 different OBGYNs today and no one will take me because I am "too far along"!?!?!?!?!?!?! What?!?!?! So what am I suppose to do, go into labor and just show up at a hospital demanding a c-section?! I have freaking DIABETES! They are suppose to be monitoring me weekly from here on out!?!? I am in tears. I have the flu and I am in severe pain all the time with my RLS but not a single DR so far wants to deal with it?!? I don't know what to do!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, after calling a total of 35 offices I have been informed that no one will take me at 29wks because they do not want the responsibility put on them if something were to go wrong from this point on that potentially could have been the fault of the previous 29wks. I have been told that my ONLY option is to wait until I go into labor and just show up at the hospital closest to me and inform them that the baby has to be delivered by c-section and explain the situation. I was told that if I have any issues or concerns from here on out to go to the ER to be looked at! I Went this entire pregnancy thinking that I would be meeting Zoey early by scheduled c-section. But now I have to go into LABOR?!?


----------



## meganOUFC

OMG this is a nightmare situation!!!! But how ridiculous! I'd keep on calling doctors. I dont know what use it would do but you may get lucky. You need a doctor now more than ever!


----------



## dt1234565

Hello ladies!

Not been on here for a few days, since last Tuesday we've all been hit by the norovirus, I have been so very ill. Taya had it first, then Flynn, the me and dh and now Sonny has it, it's been a nightmare, I was up from 11pm till 7am non stop Saturday night With everything coming from everywhere it's the illest I have been for years! 

Rose I hope baby behaves this weekend, our scan was much the same we only saw her face clearly for 20 seconds, very disappointing but at least we saw her x

Brandy that is awlfl, you need care! Have you asked you current care provider for help transferring?

Everyone else, glad everything's going well xxxxx


----------



## moggi

Debbie hope you're all feeling better now norovirus is horrific isn't it? And thanks i'm hoping to get a good view of her this time, if not so be it, be seeing her soon enough anyway :happydance: Brandy, what a nightmare. I hope you manage to get something sorted asap! :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Brandy what a nightmare for you! Surely they can't leave you without any ante-natal care from now until you go into labour! What happens if you don't go into labour on your own? Can your current doctors contact ones in Texas for you to explain the situation, or can you have something drawn up stating that you accept that anything that is deemed to be from before 29 weeks is the responsibility of your previous doctors? So sorry you are going through this :hugs:

Oh no Debbie, hope you are all better soon, norovirus is just awful!!

I had my 31 week appointment yesterday. Everything is fine, baby is head down but she couldn't work out where everything else was as he kept moving and flipping from side to side :haha: The midwife said it is still early to worry about position as they still have quite a bit of room to move about, so all these breech babys we have still have plenty time to turn :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Thats good news Suze i'm glad everything went well. I'm not sure if i'm leaking tiny bits of fluid or even if thats possible. Would it be a more obvious trickle? Pretty sure its not urine as it has no obvious smell, can't feel any trickles. Just feel a bit soggy if that makes sense lol, hopefully its just discharge but it does seem to have soaked into quite a large area of liner. I'll keep an eye on it for the next couple of hours, fingers crossed i'm mistaken XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose it doesn't need to be continuos or keep getting trickles for it to be your waters. My membranes 'popped' I heard and felt it with my little girl. This was at 11pm. Since there was no gush or even trickle of fluid I convinced myself it was just a kick and went to bed. Woke at 3am to go to toilet and had another pop this time with a tiny trickle, I was still convinced it wasn't my waters but phones midwife and I went to be checked and it was my waters. I didn't get any leakage for another 2 or 3 hours, so it isn't always obvious. 

I bet it is just discharge but you should really get checked out, if it is your waters there can be a high risk of infection of left. Try phoning your midwife but of she is her usual crap self, please go in to hospital to be checked hun xxxx


----------



## moggi

Oh god, now i am concerned. Thanks for the info though. My waters were broken both times before after being induced so i don't know what it feels like any other way. I'll keep a eye on it XxX


----------



## minidancer

Im sure it will just be discharge but you are better to be checked just in case. I was worried last time that the midwife would tell me not to be stupid if it was my waters I would know, but that wasn't the case at all. Have you phones your midwife? xxx


----------



## moggi

Not yet no, had to take youngest daughter to the doctors. Just got back and hardly anything on the liner now. If i don't see anything else over the next couple of hours i'll just assume it was normal. If i see more though i'll give the hospital a ring just for advice. Don't think there is much point ringing midwife lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Going by her past unhelpfulness I think you are right!! Hopefully nothing will show up on your pad in the next few hours and it is just a one off! Little Isobelle really does like to scare her mum sometimes doesn't she!! Hopefully she will make it up to you at the weekend at her 4d scan xxx


----------



## moggi

Lol yes she is a little madam isn't she. Fingers crossed there will be nothing else tonight, i'm paranoid now. When you had a little trickle how much do you reckon it was, more than a teaspoon? XxX


----------



## minidancer

I would say it would have been a little bit more than a teaspoon maybe a tablespoon xx


----------



## moggi

Ok, I reckon i'm ok then :) Phew, and thanks XxX


----------



## minidancer

No problem hun, glad I can put your mind at test a bit xxx


----------



## frangi33

Can I join?
Due may 24th expecting a girl :)


----------



## moggi

Hiya, another baby girlie :) x


----------



## minidancer

Hiya frangi, congrats on your girlie, this is a very pink thread, and welcome!

Megan I know it's unbelievable how quick the time is going! That's me down to single figure weeks! Rose your doc saying that was the same I was thinking this week, I had my little girl at jut over 38 weeks so I could potentially only have 7 weeks left! Had a mini panic attack yesterday and ordered loads of things for my hospital bag :haha:


----------



## minidancer

Something else occurred to me today when I was watching OBEM. Last pregnancy I got the line up my belly, this time I have nothing. Wonder if it's a boy/girl thing? Do you all have it? xx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I was in hospital from 36/37 weeks witn both of mine and then they were born at 39 &38 weeks. I'll be surprised if I get to 40 weeks this time. Scarey and exciting lol XxX


----------



## moggi

i've never had the line thing so i don't think its gender related XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

UPDATE!!!!!!

I have found an OBGYN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well actually, I ended up calling the closest hospital here and it just so happens that they have a Women's clinic attached to the hospital that will take me. I have my first appt on the 26th!! Yeah!!!! I explained the situation to the woman on the phone and she was beside herself upset about it and set me up right away. I have also lucked out in the fact that the hospital that it is attached to has been voted "the best place to have a baby"! They have a state of the art maternity unit and a level 4 neonatal! So I am officially in good hands!!! I am so relieved!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh fantastic!!!!! I am so pleased for you :) what a relief!!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Brilliant news brandy!! I am so happy you have found somewhere and even better it has such a brilliant reputation!! You must be so relieved and delighted! xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am! Talk about panic attack! Lol! Hopefully from this point on I can just relax and enjoy the pregnancy as much as I can. I can deal with the RLS as long as I don't have to go into labor! Hahaha!


----------



## moggi

That brilliant news Brandy, i'm so happy for you XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Thank goodness!!!

I have just seen the old maltesers advert. You know where they put a maltesers on their belly and watch them bounce off, am gonna get me some, the kids will love it! So will I!!!

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

How's everyone doing this morning? God I'm so glad it's Friday, this week has dragged!

Brandy so glad to hear you got sorted with an OBGYN, must be such a weight off your mind! Debbie I forgot about that advert, I might need to try that trick now :)

Steven has an interview today for a job that will give him a £7.5k payrise so I'm hoping and praying that he's successful! If he gets it it'll take so much pressure off financially when I'm off on maternity and when I come back part time afterwards. Only down side will be that he won't be able to take as much time off after the baby is born as we'd planned as he was going to take a month off (2 weeks paternity and 2 weeks hols) but he can't really do that in a new role. Ah well it'll be worth it :)

I had my first leg cramp at 5:30am this morning - it was agony and is still hurting now! Anyone else suffer from these and have any tips on how to deal with them?


----------



## moggi

lol debbie, i did that the other night. They kept rolling off before she got chance to kick them XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I used to get cramps in my calves every night with my son, funny enough around 5am!!!!! Lol


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol - any good advice on how to get rid of them? I hobbled to the loo and it eased it a bit but still took ages to get back to sleep with the pain. The muscle is still sore now!


----------



## minidancer

I saw the malteser advert too and it made me want to go and buy some to try it :haha:

Oh no Nicola, that sounds painful! I have never had it so don't have any suggestions on how to ease it sorry. Hope it doesn't happen again :hugs: I hope all goes well and he gets the new job, sounds fab apart from not being off for so long after baby arrives, but at least he will still have the 2 weeks paternity leave xx


----------



## meganOUFC

It's a case of straightening your leg out and keep making your feet really flex to really pointed and go back as forth and see which helps. For me it use to be to flex my feet rather that point.


----------



## moggi

Flexing is supposed to be better than pointing apparently, same for rls- not sure why. Hope his interview went well Nicola :) talking of jobs Mark has finally been offered one :happydance: we no longer have to struggle on only my money. It isn't great but its a job, he'd even been having nightmares about not being able to buy nappies, bless. They know about Isobelle too and have said he can have a couple of days off when shes born :) Hope everyone has a good weekend. Isobelle been really active, don't think Shes slept, keep telling her not to tire herself out for scan tomorrow lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Here's my bump pic abit late :/ 
30 weeks
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/ded370b7.jpg


----------



## meganOUFC

My bump is really weird. It's really narrow from the front. (you can't see in the pic as its side on) getting worried as Aparebtley my
Bump is that of a boy and the heartbeat is that of a boy too. I've brought pink so it better be pink! Lol x


----------



## moggi

great bump :) mine is narrow from the front too, is that supposed to mean a boy then? Not much doubt mines a girl lol whats your babys heartrate? They do slow down, Hers was 160 now 140-50 XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

always over 150 but i think they are all old wives tales :)


----------



## moggi

Yeah I think you're right :) Hope everyone has had a lovely mothers day xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day yesterday!

Lovely bump Megan! Our babies are all getting so big! I think they are all old wives tales too. 

How did your scan go yesterday Rose?


----------



## moggi

I had a lovely mothers day thanks, Isobelle got me a card and some presents which I wasn't expecting and made me cry lol. Seemed really weird looking at 3 mothers day cards instead of the usual two. 

As for scan yesterday.......... She is no longer breech. Think I felt her turn on Sat night, felt like she got stuck halfway and it hurt! Unfortunately yesterday her face was buried so deeply into the back of my pelvis he couldn't see it at all on the scan. They've kindly invited us back for a third try and we've decided to go on April 1st at 8pm. I drank loads of fizzy drinks all afternoon, ate loads of chocolate till I felt sick, she was wriggling and kicking all the way to the scan then as soon as he put the gel on she went to sleep! Typical lol. 

Been to see midwife this morning, all was well but I went and forgot to ask her for my MatB1 form grrrrr! Went back to Doctors to see if she was still there but she'd gone so they're leaving a message for her to do it for me and I'll collect it next Monday afternoon. 

Hope everyone is ok? 

XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's lovely you got a card and pressies from Isobelle, so cute!!

I think Isobelle must be going through a shy stage! It's brilliant you are able to go back again though, 3rd time lucky!! Fab news that she has turned again too! You must be relieved by that and glad your midwife app went well today too xx


----------



## moggi

Yes i think she must be going through a shy stage too. Be interesting to see if shes shy at thd growth scan on Thursday and if she stays head down at last :) Mark started his new job today, its been really weird without him around, i've really missed him (sad aren't I? Lol) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hopefully that will be her staying head down from now on. I'm sure she will. Aw I know it must be strange not having him around during the day anymore, it will take you a while to get used to it. My hubby works away during the week just now so only see him at weekends for now until we move close to his work. Really miss him and can't wait to move, especially with the new baby here. I want him to be home every night to see us all, don't want him to miss the early weeks of new baby as they grow up and change so quickly!!


----------



## moggi

Awww yeah that must be tough during the week for you. Lets hope you find somewhere to live soon XxX


----------



## moggi

31 weeks today! Yay! Lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Yay for 31 weeks! We all need to start our pelvic floors!

I can't believe your baby is so shy! I really hope she plays ball next time! X


----------



## minidancer

Woohoo for 31 weeks Rose, down to single figure weeks now :happydance:

Can't believe we are all on the home stretch now, it has gone so quick!! I remember saying at new year that OBEM was on for 14 weeks and it would take us to the end of March, can't believe we are there already!! In a few weeks we will all be holding our gorgeous babies :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Oh yeah single figures I hadn't thought of it that way. :happydance: Deb, my pelvic floor has had it anyway but i'll try lol. I can't believe shes so shy either on these scans, fingers crossed she shows her face next time. Was lying in bed this morning and lifted the covers off me and lifted nighty up so she could 'see' the daylight, not sure if she could but she was visably wriggling around in there :) You're right Suze, not long till we can cuddle our babies now, yay! XxX


----------



## minidancer

I think they can see light now, I'm sure I read somewhere if you shine a torch on your bump baby will react to it. I've never tried it though so not sure of its true xx


----------



## moggi

Probably is true unless they are fast asleep like Isobelle at her scans! Can't believe i'm past the point now where my godson was born, he was born at 30+3 and needed a little help for a few weeks but didn't seem really premature to be honest XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Me and the kids was only having this convocation this morning in the car about what if the baby was born now! They are all supposed to weigh around 3lbs now aren't they??? I was having such bad Brixton hicks this morning I though oh no! This is it!!!!! I'm getting scared now of the impending birth! :(


----------



## akjk

Well, I was 31 weeks yesterday, we had a student at work (i work at a hospital) and they had no Ultrasounds scheduled so they did one on me, She is doing great, except shen she was explaining to the student you could see the cord, its wraped around her neck!!! I was rather scared when she said that Since i wasn't a "real" us as in i didn't pay for it it will not be getting sent into read by the radiologist, so she said to mention it to dr and hopefully she will order another one to be sent in. Her HB was 150 she was head down, and she weighed 3.12 give or take .5!! Other than the cord issue i was excited, the onery girl wouldn't let us see her face Again though!!! I hope the cord flops off of there.


----------



## minidancer

I know what you mean, when you get into the 30s weekwise it doesn't seem so scary to have baby early, although I would rather baby stayed put for as long as needed. 

Oh Megan it's a bit scary isn't it, one evening last week my BHs seemed so much worse and I just felt really unsettled and uncomfortable, I thought the same! Plus I have been seriously nesting the last couple of weeks, cleaning everything!!

Amber I think it is quite common for baby to have the cord round their neck, a lot of babies are born with the cord round their neck too. I hope you can speak to your doctor about it though as you must be worried :hugs:

We should do predictions of when we think our babies will arrive, think I saw a thread in 3rd tri last week on it, and see who is right/the closest to guessing their own. I will start

Due Date: 16th May
Predicted date: 19th May
Length of Labour: 8 hours
How labour will start: Contractions starting at night
Time of birth: 7am
Baby's weight: 8lb 12oz

Any other predictions we could make? 

Your turn now girls :flower:


----------



## gypsy1981

Hmm that's a good one, ok here's mine...

Due Date: 17th May
Predicted date: 23rd May
Length of Labour: 14 hours
How labour will start: Waters breaking in bed
Time of birth: 2pm
Baby's weight: 7lb 10oz (or is that wishful thinking?)

My friend's mum thinks she's psychic and she predicted my baby will be born on 23rd. As this was my original due date before the 12 week scan brought me forward I'm inclined to believe her. She also predicted I would have a girl before I found out at the scan and told me that there is an old man with a flat cap watching over my baby until I can take care of her myself. It freaked me out a bit at the time but it's kind of comforting to me now.

Rose - so happy for you that Mark has a job, although it must be weird for you after having him around so much. At least it'll take pressure off financially though. Steven still hasn't found out about his but he's hoping to find something out this week. He's not confident though as it's an internal role and he's pretty sure of who they're going to hire. Still - fingers crossed for now!

I can't quite believe that i'm 32 weeks this week. My baby could be here in as little as 5 weeks! Ooh maybe it will be 23rd April - she never actually specified a month :) Although I'll not quite be 37 weeks by then and I'd rather she stayed put until at least 37weeks.


----------



## minidancer

Ooh I wonder if she will be right with your date then too, will be interesting to see. We will need to remember what page our predictions are on so we can check back on them.

Good luck for Steven, I hope he does get it and you find out this week.

Has anyone else starting sorting their hospital bag? I have started putting bits and pieces into mine, hope to have it all done by 35 weeks!


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks - I hope he does too, it's just what we need.

I haven't started packing mine yet, although I have bought most of the stuff to go in it. Bought a couple of button down nighties (for breastfeeding), a huge dressing gown and some slippers in Primark and it came to a grand total of £20 :) Didn't see the point of getting anything decent considering the amount of time I'm going to spend in there. Plus they're coming in really handy at the minute too as I can't bear pyjama bottoms touching my bump during the night, it feels so uncomfortable.

What have you put in so far? I guess I could start packing nappies and breast pads, etc.


----------



## minidancer

Yeah there is def no point in spending much on them, plus they are likely to get messy and might be ruined and need to go in the bin afterwards. I have bought pjs and slippers from tesco and have dressing gown from last time which i think is primark. I have packed my toiletries, just bought travel size miniatures, packed maternity and breast pads, towels. Think that's it so far, I will pack my pjs and clothes in a couple of weeks. Put nappies in baby bag and will pack his clothes and blankets etc in a couple of weeks too. I have so many lists it is ridiculous!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Did anyone get there welcome pack from pampers? It had about 10 nappies in there so perfect for the hospital bag. And the mini toiletries you get from Wilkos are perfect for the hospital bag too!


----------



## meganOUFC

Did anyone watch one born every minute last night? It occurred to me that the baby born premature is what our babies look like now inside our tummies! As he was born at 30 weeks. It really shocked me and made this bump seem real! X


----------



## minidancer

I sky plussed it so il watch it this afternoon when LO has her nap. I can't believe there are only 2 more episodes left, that takes us into April! 

Good luck at your scan today Rose, hope everything goes good!


----------



## gypsy1981

I watched it, that premature baby looked so delicate bless him. His skin was paper thin and was almost hanging off him. It's amazing what medicine can do these days, he looked so healthy 6 months on.

Well I just got back from midwife and wriggly is still doing perfectly. It's a shame the same cant be said about me though - I may possibly have a UTI. There was protein in my urine and I was getting pains last night which she said could be a symptom of it. They've sent my sample off for testing and if I get any more pains over weekend I've gotta go straight to maternity assessment unit :(


----------



## minidancer

:hugs: sorry you are feeling rubbish! Hopefully it will come back as a simple uti that is easily treated with antibiotics. Put your feet up and haw a relaxing night tonight xx

I watched OBEM, I know what you mean, it's amazing to think that's what our babies are like just now. It is so good to see the amazing things modern medicine achieves, you would never know at the 6 month mark that he had been 10 weeks early!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## akjk

dr just told me not to worry about the cord, but i still do! How can you not?! i just hope its not on there anymore and i'm worrying for nothing


----------



## minidancer

Happy Birthday Leanne :cake: Hope you have a great night tonight and have a nice long lie tomorrow to recover. Thats great about the job, fingers crossed you get it, good luck :hugs: Ooh it will be interesting to see if your reading is correct, well the conception and test times are correct already. I bet it is a girl going by the pinkness of our thread!! Don't worry about a long labour, the time passes so quick that when you look back on it it will seem like it flew by.

Amber that is good that your doctor is not concerned about it, I think as it is really common. I know it doesn't stop you worrying though :hugs:


----------



## meganOUFC

Great prediction Leanne! Although I feel your baby will be around 6 1/2lb. I've no idea why???????

Ok here's for me:
Due Date: 26th May
Predicted date: 28th may
Length of Labour: 5 hours
How labour will start: on the school run!
Time of birth: 14:00
Baby's weight: 8lb 6oz


----------



## meganOUFC

What an amazing day! Off to go to boats hill (a beauty hotspot in Oxford) for some greenery, great views and some family time :) x
Enjoy the sun girlies xx


----------



## moggi

Hiya, hope everyone is enjoying the weather. Sorry I haven't been about much recently. Been a bit stressed out and trying to get an answer from my midwife (waste of time honestly". Hospital have cocked up again, plotted growth chart incorrectly so it appeared she was growing nicely, just a bit small. When I got home showing Mark, I realised they had plotted it incorrectly, the doctor obviously hadn't checked and she has dropped onto the 10th centile, in the three weeks since the last scan. Bloody sonographer (whose fault it is) was the same one that put me back two days at the 12 week scan too. Soooo angry and stressed out now. I know it isn't life or death but i'm not being seen by anyone for another 4 weeks, I can see history repeating itself from my first daughter. I have absolutely NO trust in that hospital now :-( If I don't hear from Midwife tomorrow (left message for her on Friday) I'm contacting the consultants secretary. xxx


----------



## moggi

Surprise, surprise. Nothing from midwife! Is it really too much to ask to have your mind put at ease? :(


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose you really aren't having an easy time of it hun :hugs: Your midwife sounds absolutely hopeless!! I would just phone the consultant and get them to answer your questions, and tell them you have been waiting all weekend for your midwife to get back to you and you haven't heard from her. I really hope you get some answers today, worrying will be doing you no good and it's not fair on you xxx


----------



## moggi

Spoken to consultants secretary, she said midwife should have dealt with this (which we all already know :( ) She's advised me to go to GP so they can plot it to see if there is a problem (there is, I can plot a bloody graph). If I get no luck anywhere she said to contact her again and she will fit me in at Thursdays clinic. So fed up and stressed now, just want to make sure she's ok :cry:


----------



## minidancer

Your midwife is a completely useless!! What on earth does she do if she doesn't phone back about worries!! That is part of her job!! At least te consultant secretary seems to be a bit more helpful although it doesn't help with your worrying for the next few days!! Did you get an app with your gp? Hopefully you get to see the good one as she seems to be better and more understanding! xx


----------



## moggi

I'm not sure I'll be able to get an appointment with the gp before Thursday so I might just ask secretary to book me in for Thurs at hospital, its a pain in the bum and takes forever but I just want it checked thats all. Had a damn good cry and I mean proper wailing lol and feel a bit better. Got to go into uni this afternoon to see personal tutor, she's going to be not impressed with me as I'm not prepared for the meeting but I'm past caring now to be honest. xxx


----------



## minidancer

Yeah you should just book with the consultant anyway, they will be the best people to give you advice. It's good to have a good cry, you always feel enter after. How did you get on with your tutor? xx


----------



## moggi

Apparently the consultant wont be there on Thurs but i'm not bothered about that, I just want a professional to look at it for me. I know its been plotted incorrectly and I want it adjusted and my care plan revised. Think she has turned breech again :( I'm pretty sure she did it on the bus, she doesn't like buses, always plays up and kicks like mad. Felt her do something which almost winded me, I hope she hasn't turned again!

Tutor meeting went ok considering I had to blag my way out of it as I have got loads of work to do which I didn't even realise I had to complete for it. In other words its a whole lot worse than I thought it was lol. Got to see her on Friday, i've made myself a checklist of things I need to do and take with me. Looks like i've got a busy week ahead! xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi there! I am new to this thread so will give a quick introduction! 

I am 34, married to a fireman and we have one boy who is 17 months old. This is my rainbow baby after having an early m/c and I am currently 29 weeks today and due on June 11th! Hoping this birth will be faster and natural as despite a fairly quick labour for my LO, he got stuck and I had to be rushed to theatre for a spinal and ventouse delivery! Not nice!

Anyone else due around the same time as me?? And hello to everyone! :flower: x


----------



## moggi

Hiya, you'll have to ignore my moaning i'm just a bit peed off at the moment with the midwife and hospital.

How are things going, I remember reading about your early m/c last year :hugs: So glad all is going well for you this time. Do you know what you're having or are you team yellow? xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello there :)


----------



## meganOUFC

And moan away rose. I would be too if it were me xxx *hugs*


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose, what a rubbish day you are having :hugs: Yeah make lists, it will make you feel like you are getting stuff done when you tick stuff off! Yes you will definately feel better after having a professional look at your chart and give you advise. I hope Isobelle hasn't turned again, they might scan you on Thursday so you might find out then. Is your 4d scan this weekend too?

Hi cdj1 and welcome! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: I have a 17 month old (well almost 18 month) girl and I am having a boy this time due on 16th May. I hope you get an easier more straight forward delivery this time. I had a forceps delivery in theatre so I am hoping for a quicker and easier labour and delivery this time too. How have you been feeling especially with a toddler too run about after too?

xxx


----------



## moggi

Yes it is 4d scan this sunday, hope shes behaving this time! XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Hope the scan goes well this time.

We have had a lovely weekend at centre parks and am now doing LOADS of washing which I can't be arsed with but must get done.

ok here's mine...

Due Date: 28th May
Predicted date: 2nd June (predicting 5 days late as so far they have been 2, 3 and 4 days late in that order).
Length of Labour: 6 hours (last one was 2 hours but will I be that lucky again?)
How labour will start: Waters breaking on school run! 
Time of birth: 7am
Baby's weight: 8lb 10oz


----------



## dt1234565

Whenever I look at my baby's face, I can't believe that face is in my belly!!!

X


----------



## meganOUFC

Crazy isn't it!!! I think I will be in labour on the school run too! But I've always had my waters broken for me so I can't see my waters breaking. Mind you. There's a first for everything!


----------



## minidancer

Oh no I hope you both don't go into labour on the school run!!

I am down to 50 days today :happydance: I have started washing baby clothes today, and will pack baby's bag this week too. Want to be totally organised so I can chill out the last few weeks, especially if the weather is as amazing as it is just now xxx


----------



## moggi

I've always had mine broken for me too, be nice to not be induced this time but we will see. Got an appointment at the hospital on Thurs at 2.50 so thats that sorted. Just mowed the front lawn and thinking it was a bit of a mistake in this heat lol. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I did a bit of gardening on Sunday and I paid for it Sunday night!!!!!
I really want everything sorted baby bag etc and well everything wise with in the next couple of weeks before I get too big and uncomfortable! I was nearly 2 weeks early with Connor and Chloe was nearly 2 weeks late and Katie on time so it could be anytime for me really after 37 weeks so I want to be prepared!!!!!! X


----------



## gypsy1981

I've started buying things for my hospital bag but haven't started packing it yet. Picked up some maternity pads, disposable pants and nipple cream last night, have baby's wipes and nappies ready to go and have my pj's, slippers and dressing gown but still need to get toiletries and stuff and need to wash all of baby's clothes. I'm still kinda swaying towards taking gender neutral stuff to the hospital with me as I'm not convinced its a girl. 

I hope I don't go over 40 weeks. Baby is starting to get very active now and things are starting to get a bit uncomfortable, especially with this heat we've been having! It's been 21 degrees here today, I'm so glad I'm not going to be pregnant over the summer :)

Suze I'm down to 50 days tomorrow too, it's exciting isn't it? I only noticed yesterday and realised how quick it's gone from 99 days to 50. Our babies will be here before we know it!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I had my first OB appt with the new OB yesterday and I love them!! It's at a really nice clinic attached to the hospital. They were very thorough and I left feeling confident. They did another pap, blood work, and checked for heartbeat. It was 140, which she said was very good. They are sending me tomorrow for a scan! Yeah! I will hopefully find out for absolutely sure that Zoey is a girl! Lol! I am so curious to find out if she has turned and how big she is. I will post pics if I get them tomorrow!


----------



## moggi

Glad everything went well brandy :) and good luck with your scan. I'm hoping I don't go over 40 weeks too. Past two times i've been hospitalised from 36/37 weeks so just to stay out of hospital would be an achievement lol. Had wierdest dream ever last night, dreamt she was here and healthy but I didn't remember giving birth to her at all. I was so confused, in the dream mark was holding her telling me things i'd said at the time but i couldn't remember any of it. Even woke up thinking she was here for a split second, weird! X


----------



## meganOUFC

That is Wierd! Wierd dreams are a must durin pregnancy! Lol I dreamt when I was expecting Chloe thy I gave birth and they handed me a kitten??????????

Brandy I hope your appointment / scans goes well. I really really pleased you have a nice doctor it really makes a difference and you don't have to worry any more xxx

Strange one, but I can't blimmin cut my toes nails!!!!!! It's too awkward now :/ never had this before. I was much bigger with my
Other girls yet meet had this problem. This bump is such a large hard bump all up the front. It's hard work!!!!! Midwife Friday, ALL of my kids are
Coming to the appoinent. It's early 9:30 but I told a fib to their schools :( I said they had the doctors so would be late. I think they would have been funny if I had said its for a midwife appointment. They r really excited. I mean really!!!! Excited and I am a bit. I think baba hasn't turned. I felt a kick on my cervix yesterday and it really hurt. And I can feel the elbows around my middle. 
It's my birthday on Friday too the big 30! I think it's going to be a great day :) xxxx

Enjoy the sun everyone, looks like its staying for a while x


----------



## dt1234565

dt1234565 said:


> Hope the scan goes well this time.
> 
> We have had a lovely weekend at centre parks and am now doing LOADS of washing which I can't be arsed with but must get done.
> 
> ok here's mine...
> 
> Due Date: 28th May
> Predicted date: 2nd June (predicting 5 days late as so far they have been 2, 3 and 4 days late in that order).
> Length of Labour: 6 hours (last one was 2 hours but will I be that lucky again?)
> How labour will start: Waters breaking on school run!
> Time of birth: 7am
> Baby's weight: 8lb 10oz

Just realised this makes no sense! Waters break on school run - labour 6 hours - time of birth 7am????

Idiot!!!!


Also my waters had always been broken for me, before baby no.3. As they say babies are never predictable! Be prepared for anything!!!

xxx


----------



## moggi

I can't shave my legs............or anywhere else if you know what I mean lol. 

Just had to log on to tell you all Midwife has just returned my call, unfortunately I was upstairs at the time swigging gaviscon and didn't hear my mobile lol. I'll have to call her back now and tell her i've sorted it already.

Edited to add: Rang her back and first words out of her mouth were "have you got it sorted"? I said yes i'm going to clinic tomorrow, she said "Oh good, that sounds like a good plan". :wacko:


----------



## minidancer

Well that's me packed baby bag and put all my toiletries into my bag, starting to feel a bit more organised now. My LO was over a week early so want to be sorted in the next couple of weeks just in case. My waters broke first last time, wonder what will happen this time!

Nicola I know it is so exciting!! It only seems like yesterday we were saying we were down to double digits!! Take gender neutral and pink to the hospital, last time I just brought white with me and all the doctors and midwives after she was born were calling her a boy, I was getting really annoyed with it so I have packed blue this time for no confusion :haha:

Fab news Brandy, I am so glad that you have got everything sorted and your care is so good. Good luck with your scan today.

Megan I was like that last time, it was a nightmare. Have you tried sitting on your sofa with your leg curled up beside you? That is the only way I have found I am able to do it, altho it takes ages and is not very comfortable :dohh: Aw your children will love hearing the heartbeat at your appointment and seeing your bump being measured.

Rose pregnancy dreams can be so strange sometimes!! I haven't had one for a while, bet I will tonight now I have said that!! Wow only took days for your midwife to phone back!! She is utterly useless!! Glad you managed to get it sorted yourself though instead of worrying until she bothered phoning you back today!

Ha ha Debbie I did notice that when you posted it, I was wondering what time you started your school run at :rofl:


----------



## meganOUFC

Had the funniest thought! Imagine I / we did Into labor on the school run. Picture this. 8:30 labour starts for real, drop kids off at school then go to hospital then baby arrives by 1pm back in home intime to collect kids at 3pm. Boy what a shock they would have!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Megan I know someone that did that!! She went into labour at 7, dropped her little girl at school on way to hospital, had baby by 10 and was at the school picking up her little girl at 3.30 with new baby in the car. Nobody believed her that she had had the baby in that time :haha:


----------



## moggi

This is all new and unheard of to me lol, can't believe you can be back so quickly. Quick when I had my others was in for one day and night at least. Would love to be in and out so quickly! Plus these quick labours, only hope i'm lucky enough to get one. Quickest I had was 18 hours and that was with my first, second was 22hrs. I'd be happy with anything up to 12 hrs but obviously quicker the better xxx


----------



## minidancer

I know Rose, my ideal scenario would be to go into labour in the morning about 6 and be back home by dinnertime. That would only be possible for me though if I had baby in the local midwife led centre. If I have to go to the big hospital, which is 2 hours drive away their policy is you have to stay in until baby is at least 24 hours old. Depending on what time you have baby it could mean a 2 night stay. Last time since I had LO just after 9pm on a Friday, I wasn't discharged until Sunday at about 2pm :nope:


----------



## moggi

I'd like to wake up at about 8am after a really good nights sleep with bearable but regular contractions. Get to the hospital about 9.30ish, be told I was 8-9cms then have the baby by 11.30. Back to the ward for a bite to eat and back home in time for dinner lol, perfect :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ooh sounds perfect to me, although I would prefer not to have to go to the ward and instead leave in time for lunch out somewhere nice with a couple of glasses of bubbly and loads of food to wave goodbye to heartburn!!


----------



## moggi

Oh yes, definitely. My heartburn has been unbearable recently so have those damn braxton hicks. Drinking plenty of water so hopefully that'll be helping with both problems. Managed to tick a couple of things off my list for uni, think I might be able to tick another couple off before the end of the day. Getting there slowly :happydance: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Woke up with bare able contraction with Katie around 7:30 on Sunday morning. Went to hospital around lunch. Had her at 6pm
But I had to stay the night boooooooooo. Some of 
My friends have been able to leave via the delivery room. 

Not a nice question to ask but hey hoo her we go........ Have any of you pooed your self during labour????
U did with all 3 during pushing and it was the one thing constantly on my mind all the way through each labour. The worrying about doing it kind of ruined the labours really :/ one midwife tried to lie and say I hadnt but my first shower told a different story! Urgh
I have been trying to look into any possible way to avoid this. I know it common and goes with the whole thing but I wondered why se women do and some don't and if I could 'prevent' it. 


X


----------



## minidancer

That's excellent you have got loads done Rose, you will feel much better getting it done an out of the way! I'm with you on the heartburn front, it's waking me at least 5 times a night, even water is making it worse!! Can't wait to get rid of it!!

Megan I don't think I did, but I was in theatre with a spinal block so wouldn't have felt if I had anyway. When I reached the hospital and my contractions started getting bad I made myself go and do one, but I am fairly regular anyway so it wa probably just good timing. It's one of my fears too, I would love a water birth but the only thing I'm scared of is pooing during pushing and having it floating about beside me :rofl: I am not sure if there is anything you can do really though to stop it.


----------



## moggi

I don't think I have but i've got a horrible feeling it might happen this time. Lets face it though if it does it does, the medical staff wont think anything of it, i'm just embarrassed about Mark but he said his ex did when she was having his other daughter. xxx


----------



## moggi

I don't think you can prevent it can you, its just what might be there at the time if you know what I mean lol. As for water birth and it floating around, I'm sure i've seen footage where the midwife has whisked it out with her sieve thingy asap. 

Yes feeling better for ticking things off, got a bit distracted by Mark coming home from work but hes gone for a lie down now so I'm free to get on with it again (although it looks like i'm now being distracted by this place now lol) xxx


----------



## minidancer

:rofl: just imagining the midwife fishing for poo with a net!! I'm the same I'm not bothered about the midwives or doctors seeing it as they have seen it all before, it's hubby I'm worrying about, don't think he even realises loads of women poo during labour :haha:


----------



## minidancer

Whilst on the subject of the not so glamorous side of labour was anyone else sick during labour? I started being sick when my contractions started getting painful around 7cm and I was sick all through. I was so thirsty all the time from the gas and air so was drinking jugs of water but was projectile vomiting it back up. I was actually holding the bowl in front of my face it was coming up with such a force :rofl: It was so bad that I didn't need a catheter put in which is normal with a spinal and before you go to theatre so I suppose there was an upside to it!! :haha:


----------



## moggi

I know exactly what you mean Suze lol. Remembering how horrible it was when my youngest got firmly wedged by her large cheek bones last time I don't think I'd care if I did do anything else as long as it got them un-stuck lol. Thats another thing, wonder if i'll need an episiotomy again :( hope not. I'd love a water birth but i've got a horrible feeling I might be heading down the induction route again, especially if she really has started to drop down on the growth chart. Trying to not worry too much or jump to conclusions before seeing them tomorrow. I'd love it if they did a scan tomorrow and said oh she's more than caught up, must have been having a slow couple of weeks growing or something like that. Fingers crossed :) xxx btw Just ticked something else off on list, only two things remaining now lol.


----------



## moggi

Yep I was sick with second daughter but I think it coincided with the transitional phase. Apparently its common at that stage, that was also the time that I said "F**k this, i've had enough i'm going" and tried to get off the bed. (I don't normally swear like that) Midwife said you're not going anywhere till you've had this baby, think I told her to f off too. I remember trying to sit up but couldn't. God only knows what was going through my mind :dohh: I've already discussed all this with Mark and told him my concerns, he just said don't worry. Easier said than done lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Oh I was wondering that too! Are you more or less likely to need an episiotomy if you have had one already. I really hope I don't, I found the recovery with it so much worse than the actual labour and delivery!! I wonder since there is scar tissue there is it more likely to tear? Hmmm not long I suppose until we find out!!

I really hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, is your bump much bigger than your last 2? Hopefully tomorrow they will be able to give you a better idea of what is going on and why is likely to happen if she is measuring small. Oh and woohoo to have more ticked off, you will be finished before you know it xxx


----------



## moggi

Well I've had an episiotomy both times, second one was the worst as she did it on a 45 degree angle without numbing the area first! Thats the one and only time I screamed. First scar didn't tear though so don't know if that is any help to answering your question. 

Yes looking forward to getting a few answers tomorrow. Yes my bump is bigger but I think thats more due to being older and having an extremely untoned tummy lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Mine was at a 45 degree angle too but luckily didn't feel anything since I'd had a spinal block, I think I would have screamed too if I had no anaesthetic!! Let's think positive and we will all have quick easy labours, no tears, grazes or scratches, no pooing or spewing and discharged a few hours after birth to be home watching tv, eating crap and drinking bubbly!!


----------



## moggi

Lol I like it :happydance: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Woo hoo sounds great!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne hope you are feeling better now, it's so strange though that we feel we need to be sorting, cleaning and tidying at this point. Nesting does funny things to you!! 

Congrats on the job that is fab news!! Don't you be worrying about going back yet, enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy and every second when baby arrives. Think about work closer to the time. 

Oh man, I didn't even think of that poo scenario, I think it would be an evacuate the pool event :rofl:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Finished with my scan. On my phone so will update pics later. Lots of news though. My diabetes has affected size of baby. SHE, yes 100% she is 5lbs 10oz!!!! Measuring at 34+3 weeks!!!! So I am basically already carrying around a full term size baby! Because of her size I have to have weekly scans until my csection. I will update more when I get home!


----------



## moggi

Leanne thats great about the job :hugs: Congratulations! :happydance:

Brandy really pleased your scan went well, she is a big girl isn't she? Do you know when your c section will be? 

As for liquid emissions i'm not sure how they handle that, handle probably isn't the correct word to use is it? :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

As of right now they are still saying 39wks, but that will possibly change. The reason they are monitoring weekly is because there is a greater risk for still born when diabetes and large babies are involved. So they are keeping a very close eye so they can take her as soon as they see a problem arising. 

Oh and I was kind of disappointed in the fact that she has already turned. I was kind of hoping that she was still breech. I was hoping that once she turned that the RLS would go away. Guess I am dealing with it through the end!

Here are the pics. No 3d but we still got some good ones!

First pic is her girly parts.

Second pic is her profile.

Third pic is her looking straight on. Look how HUGE her cheeks are! I just want to squeeze them! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1332983899577.jpeg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









PART_1332983930021.jpeg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









PART_1332984145224.jpeg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggi

Awww lovely pics :) glad theyre keeping an eye on her, must make you feel relieved. Anyone else being plagued by these damn braxton hicks, they've woken me up 4 times in the night, if it isn't heartburn its them! Someone somewhere mentioned irritable uterus, i'm going to mention it to hospital later, worth a go. Although having said that they dont believe in spd so i dont fancy my chances lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Gorgeous scan pics brandy and it's great they are monitoring you do closely, it will really put your mind at rest. 

Rose I am getting painful bh too but it's mainly in the evening and the afternoon, they don't wake me at night. Definitely worth mentioning it today. Good luck, hope they are more helpful and you get the answers you want! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## moggi

They're actually really pissing me off now, in my back too and I just can't get comfy. I know they aren't anything serious as they are all over the place 3mins then 7 then 15 you get the idea. Thinking might have to get taxi to appointment later, don't think I can stand being stuck on the bus feeling this crappy. Will let you know how appointment goes, fingers crossed madam has grown a bit :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Try and think that they are practice contractions so since they are bothering you now, your actual contractions might not be so bad. Keep away from the bus!! Isobelle might be head down again and you don't want to annoy her into flipping on the bus again!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Thats funny about the bus, yes she really hates them. She isn't that keen on cars but they dont bother her like the bus does. They are kind of easing off at the moment if I stay still but as soon as I move they come back immediately, such a pain in the bum, literally! She's been really really active this morning in between the bh or whatever it is. Should you be concerned over lots of activity, she really feels like she's trying to break out. Must remember to mention all this at appointment. Right, off to try and finish off this last bit of uni work! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Hello!

Pooh - yes it happens, I was so constipated before Sonny I had to give birth to a massive one before his head could come down the birth canal! Lol! And I had a home birth so was witnessed by best mate, sisters nieces everyone!!! Lol!

Baby is still breech at the moment but it's so early yet.

I am anaemic too and have protein in urine, but all minor things and nothing to worry about as far as I can tell.

Theses pages are screaming at me with excitement and anticipation now!

I am scared! Not really but a little, can believe how little time we have left, and can't magine her being here for real!!!

X


----------



## moggi

I know, I wonder if the last weeks will drag or go quickly? As for poo incident, poor you, giving birth really is undignified isn't it? If you have to have one to get the baby out then I wouldn't be complaining at the time. Oh god its all coming back to me, that "just get it out of me" feeling. I'm talking about the baby not anything else lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

I don't think the movement is anything to worry about, maybe she is trying to turn again. I think your bh stopping like that is a good sign, I think that's one of the way I tell between bh and real contractions. Excellent so glad you have almost finished your uni work then you will hopefully get good news today too and you can then relax. 

Ha ha yes Debbie, all dignity is lost when you have a baby!! I know it's unbelievable to think we only have a few wee weeks left until we are holding our brand new babies :happydance:


----------



## moggi

Uni work was going ok but now damn printer wont work and I need to get these few pieces printed off. Wanted to get this all finished before I went to appointment...... no chance! Technology eh?! xxx

PS: She's calmed down now too, must have gone to sleep :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh my! I can imagine 'giving birth' to a thing first as well!!! Think I'm going to get regular with this fibre gel stuff the doctors have given me. As the iron tablets are biding me up!

Blimmin technology! Always the way. Maybe save it and print it off later or save it to USB and print it at uni?????? X


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Blimmin technology! Always the way. Maybe save it and print it off later or save it to USB and print it at uni?????? X

I've turned it all off and going to attempt when I get back later. Its not worth the stress :nope: Ok off to get ready for appointment, hopefully wont be there too long as only doctor appointment not scan as well. Place your bets will I be in and out within 2hrs? :dohh: lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hope you don't need to wait too long Rose! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## moggi

awww thanks :hugs: hospital really quiet compared to last week. Got a good feeling I could be out of here in an hour! Lol xxx


----------



## moggi

Yay, i'm out of there lol. Confirmed it'd been plotted incorrectly but said even though shes dropped onto tenth centile now they still wouldn't have done anything differently. She did a speculum exam and took a swab due to my cervical aches and pains, said it looked ok up there. Shes head down which is good news, must be little hands punching my cervix lol. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw that's fab news Rose!! You must be so relieved everything is ok and woohoo for being head down, maybe that's what she was up to today!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Yes all good, she thought my irritable uterus theory was amusing but feasible she supposed. Glad Isobelle hasn't slipped into the area for concern yet, just hope shes made progress at the next growth scan. Difficult not to be slightly worried, i mean she has slipped down, just on the border of them taking action now, no room for error anymore. Grow baby, grow! Lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

I was going to say start stuffing your face with chocolate every day but that won't help the heartburn situation! The main thing is that they are keeping an eye on you and if there is anything they are worried about they can take any action that is needed. Growth scans can be way out by as much as 20% she might just have a couple of small features that are skewing the results. I think at this stage they start putting on a lot of weight so hopefully Isobelle does too xx


----------



## gypsy1981

So glad Isobelle is head down Rose but sorry to hear she's on the small side. Suze is right though, growth scans can be way out. I know a girl who got told her baby was measuring small and she had to go for regular scans but her baby was 9lb when he was born!

Can't comment on the pooing and being sick in labour conversation as I've obviously never been there but hoping neither happen to me, although if it does it does. Had a labour and birth class at the hospital last night and got slightly scared as there was a woman a few doors down screaming her head off when they gave us a tour of the maternity unit. It was nothing like what I've heard on tv, she seriously sounded as if she was being tortured :(

Can I ask, are any of you taking raspberry leaf tea or have any of you done it in previous pregnancies? I bought some capsules today as I read that you should start taking it from 32 weeks and I'm 33 weeks today so thought I should get a move on. Just wondering if anyone has any experiences of it and if it actually works?


----------



## minidancer

How was your class Nicola, did you enjoy it? Don't worry about the screaming, everyone deals with it in their own way, some people scream and some go totally silent. I took rlt capsules last time, not sure if they made any difference since I never had a normal labour due to baby's position. I did go into labour over a week early though. I think I will start taking them again, thank you or reminding me. There is no harm in taking them and I think if I didn't this time I would always wonder if it would have made a difference especially if I was late with this baby xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh it was good thanks, quite informative and quite nice to put my mind at ease about some of the practical things like where to park and when to phone the hospital, etc. Apparently the birthing centre will take me as long as I go into labour naturally after 37 weeks and don't need any sort of induction. They will give you pethidine or diamorphine but you can't have an epidural, although after listening to the pros and cons of the different pain reliefs I think I'll try and avoid them both as apparently they can make the baby sluggish and sleepy for a few days after the birth. 

So raspberry leaf tea is definitely safe then? I think I might start off on one capsule a day for a week and then increase it to 2 a day next week and then gradually build up from there. From what I've read it makes the pushing stage shorter and decreases the amount that you bleed after the birth. At what stage did you start taking them last time?


----------



## minidancer

That's good you enjoyeed your class and you will feel more prepared for going into labour now. Hopefully baby arrives herself and you can use the birth centre. I didn't go to any classes last time, I decided ignorance was bliss :haha:

Yes it is definitely safe to take, I think it was around 33/34 weeks I started last time but I was only taking 2 or 3 a day and not the 6 that is recommended on the bottle. I tried making it into a tea to up my intake but it tasted disgusting so just stuck to swallowing them :haha: 

When is everyones next midwife appointments? Is it 34 weeks? I have mine next week when I am exactly 34 weeks and then it will be down to every 2 weeks-eeek!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Mine is next week at 34 weeks too. Had one last week at 32 weeks and got a bit of a shock when she said she needed to see me again in 2 weeks. It's getting quite real now isn't it? Do they go down to every week at some point or is that just once you go over 40 weeks? 

My bottle of capsules says to take between 1 and 3 a day but that isn't specific to pregnancy. Think I'll just increase it by 1 each week so by the time she's here I should be on about 5 or 5 a day :)


----------



## gypsy1981

5 or 6 - stupid iPhone!


----------



## moggi

I might give that rlt a go too. My next midwife appointment is 35wks well technically 34+6. She wanted to see me the week before but its easter monday. So that week i've got midwife monday, pnd midwife tues and growth scan thurs, lucky me eh? Lol. As for scans being out yes i'm hoping they are, iugr is my biggest concern at the mo, hopefully by next time she'll be a big girl xxx


----------



## minidancer

Yeah after 34 weeks it is 36, 38 and 40, then 41. I think a sweep is offered at 40 and 41 weeks and if you reach 41 weeks they start the process of booking an induction, that is how it works where I am anyway, not sure if its the same everywhere. I am hoping none of us reach the 41 week mark!!


----------



## minidancer

Not too big though Rose!! You will be sick of the sight of the hospital and midwives in the next few weeks!!

I get all my appointments at home which is quite nice as it doesnt seem so medicalised and is more relaxed. Although for some reason my little girl hates the blood pressure cuff and when they feel bump, she cries big proper tears which isn't like her so that can be a bit stressful. Might leave her in her cot for a nap next appointment!!


----------



## meganOUFC

My next appointment is tomorrow (32 weeks) then 34, 36, 38, 40....... And possibly beyond!
I baby is still breech then I will have To go to hospital at 34 weeks to re check position. Then if still breech I will have to choose either an ecv at 37 weeks or a c-section at 39 weeks. 
Well that's what they did last time with Chloe. 
Fingers crossed for the morning. 

I think I'm going to try this rlt. I've never used it before but I'm intrested .......... Where do you get it from? Holland and battert?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I got mine from holland and barett but I'm sure boots and places like that will sell them too. 

Yeah I think these last weeks are really going to pass quick!!


----------



## gypsy1981

I got mine in a little health food shop but saw them in Holland & Barrett too. Think it was about £7 for 100.

While we're on I have another question - has anyone tried or is anyone going to try perineal massage? All my apps keep telling me to start it from next week but I'm a bit freaked out by the idea of it. Does it work?


----------



## minidancer

I never did it, it was never mentioned to me. My friend though did it religiously from about this stage and she ended up with a forceps delivery so it didn't do much good for her. Not sure if maybe she had a normal delivery that it would have helped prevent any tears.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

They say it's the last sunny day today. Hope you all enjoy it :) xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne I know that's what I keep thinking too, I barely remember to do my pelvic floor exercises most days :) I'm so scared of tearing though so it might be worth it if it stops that.

Megan its typical that the nice weather ends just before the weekend. I'm off sick today though so might get to sit in the garden for a bit of it.


----------



## meganOUFC

Still breech but growth is up to scratch :)


----------



## moggi

Hope you're feeling better soon Nicola :hugs: Glad growths on track Megan, hope she turns soon for you :) As for nice weather its been grey here so far and i had to put my coat on earlier when i went out, what a difference from yesterday! Been officially signed off for second year at uni, basically i'm a third year now :happydance: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Get better soon Nicola :hugs:

Good news growth is on track Megan, just need her to turn for you now!!

Well done Rose, that's fab news :happydance:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Finally she was awake for her 4d scan. Actually she was a bit too awake and wouldn't keep still, hands in front of face, sucking feet etc, was great though. Just look at those great big chubby cheeks now! Just want to cuddle and munch her sooo much :happydance:









Hope everyone is ok :flower:

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose what gorgeous pics!! So glad Isobelle was awake this time, what a wee cutie she is! Not long and you will be holding her :happydance: Is he still head down? xxx


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks, yes she is still head down thankfully. I tried the orange juice this time and it had an amazing effect on her. She didn't stop wriggling for hours! Said to Mark, must remember not to give her too much orange juice when she's older as she'll be hyper lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

Aw good girl Isobelle!! Oh yes you will definitely need to remember that one, she might be jumping off the ceiling if you give her orange juice when she is older! I'm sure that will be her head down until she arrives now xxx


----------



## moggi

Fingers crossed yes :) xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Rose they are gorgeous pics! I can't believe she's got her foot in her mouth :) great news that she's head down too, hopefully she'll stay that way. 

My baby has been mooning me today :) I felt her wriggling about and then felt something pushing out of my tummy and when I looked down there was a big lump sticking out which could only have been her bum. I put my hand on it and pressed and she wriggled it a little bit, it was so cute :)

When does everyone start their maternity leave then? I have 3 weeks left after this week and it can't come soon enough!


----------



## minidancer

My little man does that too Nicola, it's so funny isn't it! Ooh not long until your mat leave, then you can chill out and relax until baby arrives! Hope your last weeks go past quick xx


----------



## moggi

My maternity leave officially starts in two weeks but i've got two weeks of annual leave first so really i'm already on it. Go back on 1st April next year, could have gone back in sept but it seemed too soon to be leaving her. I can't believe she gets her feet in her mouth either, she plays with her toes too lol. Even managed to get her feet over her head!?! You tend to think of their head down one end and legs and feet folded up at the opposite end like the drawings in books, not true! I've been feeling something small and hard sticking out of the side of my bump, it must be her knee, i used to think it was an elbow but now i've seen her legs up like that i'm thinking knee :) Forgot to say yesterday, saw her girlie bits in 4d for the first time, absolutely no doubting it now, felt a bit embaressed for her to be honest having her bits flashed around lol poor baby girl XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Aw bless Isobelle! At least you definitely know without a doubt she is a girl though! I know I find it so hard to try and imagine how baby is lying. I feel lumps around my belly button but can't think what it would be. With my little girl it was so obvious as all her limbs were right at my belly button. 

I am 34 weeks today!! Only 6 to go or 4 if this one comes early like my little girl!! Saying 4 weeks is really scary though!! Just waiting for midwife to arrive for my appointment, think its bloods again today-booooo!!!


----------



## minidancer

Had my app this afternoon, I was right was bloods today to check iron levels. Bump is measuring 34 weeks but this is the upper limit on my growth chart so looks like I am in for a high 8/9 pounder! Midwife I had today was the only one I don't really like, she always seems a bit clueless and vague when you ask questions. I asked what way baby was lying and was he the right way or back to back. She said the dip at my belly button when I lie down suggests he is back to back but she couldn't tell by feeling!! She said they only worry about baby being head down and don't worry about back to back as they normally turn during labour. Doesn't really make me feel better as my little girl never turned. She kept saying since I have had one baby then this one would be more likely to turn during labour but I just don't see how. Feeling a bit upset as all I want is to experience a normal labour without any complications due to position!! I have been so conscious of my posture to try and avoid this and it's made no bloody difference!!

Sorry for the rant, just a bit upset, stupid hormones!!!


----------



## moggi

That midwife sounds like most of the clueless 'health professionals' I come into contact with. They don't inspire you with confidence do they? Hopefully he will turn but it doesn't help to aleviate your concerns. I've noticed that anything important to us is just dismissed by them. Gets me angry too :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

She is the only one of the midwives I see that is like that. She is really nice and not as opinionated and forceful as some of the others but she never seems to answer any questions properly. She just says it will all be fine since this is my second. I find it amazing that health professions can have such differing views and advice on things even within the same department! Now the health visitors are another story!! Once this baby is here I will be on ranting about how hopeless they are :rofl: 

I feel much better today about it all, I think there is no point in worrying about it as I have no idea what will happen once I am in labour!

How you are all good! xxxx


----------



## moggi

I'm not too bad thanks, saw my godson yesterday who appeared to have a cough, now i've got a sore throat headache and feeling pretty grotty. Hopefully i'll shake it off :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hope you feel better soon Rose xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Hope you're not coming down with anything Rose, it's awful when you can't take any medication for it.

Suze, hopefully he'll turn round for you. My little one has been lying sideways on for weeks now with her back towards my left side and her feet off to my right. Hope she turns herself around in time for labour.

Just came back from the midwife and baby is measuring ahead of what she should be so I have to go for a blood test for gestational diabetes. She couldn't take one today cos the courier had already gone for the day so I have to go back on Tuesday. She said not to worry as she's only 1cm ahead but I can't help but worry now. She's measured perfectly all the way through and now when I'm in the home stretch it feels like everything is starting to go wrong! On the plus side though the protein in my urine from my last visit has cleared up so at least I don't have pre-eclampsia or a water infection.

Just found my first stretch mark today as well so I'm not having a good day :(


----------



## minidancer

Nicola I have a feeling that this baby is lying sideways too rather than fully back to back as I can't feel full limbs at the front like I did last time. Only time will tell though I suppose. 

Don't worry about the measurements. Last time I was measuring 3 to 4cm ahead. I had to have the 2 hour glucose tolerance test to check for gestational diabetes too. Bump measurements can be so unreliable in determining baby's size especially if baby is lying sideways. I had growth scans last time too and at 37 weeks they estimated she was 8.5lb, she arrived a week later weighing 7lb 11 so it was way off. It's good that they are checking for GD just in case though. Please don't worry about stretch marks either. I was gutted when I got my first one and ended up with awful ones, even the midwife and consultant commented on them!! They have completely faded now so much so that hubby commented last week that I didn't have any this time, I only have the faded ones from last time that are hardly noticeable. Il post a pic of bump in the next couple of days to show you. I used bio oil religiously from my bfp last time and it made no difference, this time I have used derma mum from boots and I love it, not sure if that has made a difference xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Do you feel more movement to one side than the other? I get a lot of pressing on my right hip and against the right side of my rib cage. It's a weird feeling!

There was a student midwife in today when I went and she said measurements can depend massively on how baby is lying as she might just be sticking her bum out or something. Hope you're right, I don't want to end up with a massive baby :) I suppose 1cm isn't too bad though, just have to wait and see what happens at the blood test and at my next appointment. 

I'm more gutted about the stretch marks cos I've tried really hard to prevent them. I've gone through a full bottle of bio oil and a full tub and a half of cocoa butter and have applied it every day without fail. Plus the fact that I've gotten to 34 weeks without any, I really thought I'd avoided them. I think its cos she keeps sticking her bum out :) Ah well I suppose as long as she's healthy that's the main thing. I really can't wait to start getting back in shape though. I was overweight for years and had only been back at a size 10 for a year and a half before getting pregnant so it's quite depressing feeling so unfit and out of shape again, even if it is for a good reason.


----------



## moggi

Isobelle lies to the side too, i feel everything on my right side. As for stretch marks i think shes just stretching my original ones. Only got one first time, got loads second time, haven't spotted any new ones yet :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I have a couple of new ones coming right in the middle of my tummy about a few inches above my belly button. I can feel my skin itching! My baby girl lies from one side to the other. Almost like she's tossing and turning in bed hahahahahaha. I should try and record another tummy movement video but now it looks more alien like as she's getting bigger !!!


----------



## moggi

I've read that they do go from side to side depending if you're standing or sitting...... something like that anyway. It looks like i've got an alien now too when i'm lying down and she moves about, even Mark looked shocked the other day lol, she pushes herself right out and you can have an extra two inches on parts of your bump and its so uncomfortable too! XxX


----------



## minidancer

I know how you feel Nicola, I was gutted when I started getting them last time, but you do really forget about them and they do fade so quickly. 

I think baby is lying on my right side, I feel what I think are feet pushing against my far left side and just under my left ribs and I get a big soft lump just at the right of my belly button which I can only assume is his bum, can't think what else it could be. Head is definitely way down, I feel bangs on my cervix and feel hiccups really low too. Movements are totally different this time, don't think I ever had any movement above my belly button last time, so that is why I am doubting that he is completely back to back. Oh how good would it be to have a wee window to see what was going on!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

oh yeah we haven't done our beginning of the month pics have we. Great bump leanne I'll have to get one up later. I don't feel much bigger but i do feel heavier if that makes sense. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Fab bump Leanne!! It's def getting bigger! Soon we will be able to see our feet again!!

I will post a pic soon too, think I've got even bigger and Rose I know what you mean about bump feeling heavier, I sometime have a dragging feeling at bottom of bump if I stand too long.


----------



## meganOUFC

Feeling very jelous of the kids with their chocolate today! I did consider havin some and topping up on gaviscon but it's just not worth it :/ 
Hope every ones having a great Easter weekend x


----------



## moggi

I'm dangerously low on gaviscon right now. Thankfully the dreaded heartburn hasn't been too bad so far today :) Happy easter everyone. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Here we are. Latest bump picture. 
33 weeks
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/fe06131e.jpg


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw your bumps are great! :)

Hope everyone's had a great bank holiday weekend, I can't believe it's over with already and it's time to go back to work :( Still, on the plus side it means we're closer to our babies being here! I've got a 3 and a half day week this week as have to leave early tomorrow for blood tests and a breastfeeding class, then only 2 weeks left til maternity leave starts, yay! I still don't think I can quite comprehend that I'm going to have 6 months off work and my sole purpose from day to day is going to be to take care of a tiny human being, it's quite scary!


----------



## meganOUFC

Really is quite scary isn't it!!!
Bank holiday weekend has been looooooooong!!!! Spent this after noon doing not alot hahahahahaha! Just done some baking with the girls :)


----------



## minidancer

Aw Megan, I love your bump :thumbup:

Hope you all had a good bank holiday weekend! I ate loads of chocolate anyway and totally regretted it on Sunday night, I was dying with heartburn and must have drank about half a bottle of gaviscon!!! Never again will I do that. Never mind, Nicola you are right it is so close now and we will be able to eat all the chocolate we want :happydance:

Here is my 35 week bump photo, no idea how baby is lying to be making it this extremely odd shape!!! Hubby keeps calling me torpedo belly :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Your bump really is an odd shape! Lol!

We have just got back from a week visiting the in laws in Scotland. Back to more washing!

I can't believe our babies will be here soon, I am a bit scared of it all, I just can't imagine lo being here! So strange!

xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, think your little man is definitely sticking his bum out :)

Debbie I'm a bit scared too, excited at the same time though!

I've been to a breastfeeding class tonight and found it really fascinating. Did you know that if you sit next to someone that has an illness while you're breastfeeding and you breathe in some of their germs, your body will create the antibody to those germs and it'll be in your breast milk ready to be passed on to your baby within 20 mins of inhaling it? I find that really amazing for some reason.


----------



## minidancer

Hope you had a good trip Debbie and you have managed to get through all your washing!

Ha ha Nicola, I think you are right with him sticking his bum out. It will be a photo to keep and show him when he is older! Glad you enjoyed your class. I know it's amazing what our bodies can do! That's what I studied in uni so I love all that kind of stuff. How did your blood tests go? How long do you need to wait for the results? xx


----------



## gypsy1981

It really is fascinating, it's made me even more determined to breastfeed now!

Had to wait a while for blood test but she wasn't running as late as the midwife usually does. She said results may be back tomorrow but most likely Thursday. Think I'll ring tomorrow anyway though just on the off chance. I tried measuring bump myself a couple of nights ago and I got 34cm as opposed to the 35 that the midwife got, I do think she was just lying funny when they measured me. Probably sticking her bum out like your little man :)


----------



## minidancer

Yeah ring tomorrow and they might be back. I bet they come back fine and it us just the way she was lying. Some mornings before I get up I have a huge peak on my bump and if they measured it then it would probably be 40cm :haha: 

I'm starting to feel my bump so heavy just now, especially at the bottom. I don't remember having it last time so wondering if it's maybe because my stomach muscles are weaker to hold everything up this time. Is anyone rise feeling this? xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah mine always seems bigger first thing on a morning too, often harder too and then tends to soften once I'm up and about. Mine doesn't really feel very heavy, only really feels heavy when I lie on one side for too long and it starts pulling at my hip.

Leanne I know exactly what you mean. My midwife has never pressed around to find my pubic bone before but this time there was a student midwife with her and she did press and actually asked me if she was pressing on bone so I think she was measuring lower down than she should. My own midwife then decided to double check her measurements and got 33.5cm when she done it the way she normally does but then done it again pressing down the way the student did and got 35. Either way I'm not overly worried. I read somewhere online that as long as the measurement is within 2cm either way of your gestational weeks then it's nothing to worry about and she was only 1cm out. 

Definitely think she keeps mooning me though, cheeky little thing that she is :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

You might be right Leanne, my little girl never engaged before labour so maybe that's why my bump never felt like this last time. Been having really painful movements today too so hopefully baby is trying to get into a good proper position. 

Not exactly sure what SPD feels like, Megan will be able to tell you though. I get a grinding painful feeling in my pubic bone when turning in bed and when I have my legs in certain positions such as trying to put the pram up using my foot to push down on the bottom. Not sure what it is but it's not bad as I don't have it constantly. Mention it at your next appointment too so they are aware of it. Think Megan posted exercises earlier in the thread too, you could try them and see if they help. 

Got a call from midwife this morning saying my bloods have come back low in iron so it's the lovely iron tablets for me too!! Actually glad that it has come back low as the tiredness and dizziness was beginning to annoy me and I hated the thought of feeling this way for another 5-7 weeks. Hope they start working quickly.


----------



## moggi

Hiya ladies, i'm really pee'd off today. Firstly found out swab they took couple of weeks ago has revealed strep b. I know its really common but its going to be a pain having the iv antibiotics as soon as I go into labour :( no sitting it out at home for me i've now been told. Plus i'm worried about the baby, as if they don't cause you enough worries! Also found out why my decree absolute hadn't arrived....... Bloody solicitors hadn't applied for it because of a misunderstanding with a clean break consent order that they told me was of no consequence as far as the divorce was concerned. Now got to pay another £90 and wait approx 4 weeks for it to finally go through. Absolutely knackered at the moment too, can't even go upstairs without being so out of breath and light headed that i have to sit down for a few mins to get my head back together, silly isn't it. Still not too many weeks left now, 8 at the most :) XxX ps sorry for the moan, just having one of those days x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose :hugs: 

That is a pain that you have to go to hospital ASAP for antibiotics. I tested 
Positive for it during labour last time but my results didn't come back from the lab until after I had been discharged. My midwife here was really annoyed about it and I was panicking as a first time mum that baby would be affected, I was a nervous wreck checking her breathing all the time. So on one way it's good you will be given antibiotics straight away to stop any infection. 

That's rubbish about your divorce too, what a hassle just for a missed piece of paperwork!! I know what you mean about being knackered all the time, it's so frustrating being so breathless doing the simplest things!! Have a nice relaxing bath or a nice meal tonight and relax after your crappy day xxx


----------



## moggi

At least I know about it so they can treat it but its still worrying isn't it? Thank god your little girl was ok too :) As for divorce I just want it over with. Spoke to ex when he came to pick kids up, luckily he was in an amicable mood. Told him it was important he signed it and sent it straight back when he received it, he said ok so fingers crossed he understands :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw sounds like you've had a crappy day Rose, hope your ex doesn't cause you any hassle in progressing the divorce and you get it all over with quickly!

Don't know much about strep but agree that it's definitely a good thing they've picked it up now so that it can be treated before baby is born and it won't affect her. It's days like this when we could really do with a few glasses of wine isn't it? :)

Rang docs earlier and my blood test results were back but doctor hadn't reviewed them so she couldn't tell me if it was good or bad. She did tell me my blood glucose level though which was 5.8 but said that's all she was authorised to tell me until the doctor made his comments. Does anyone know much about this and know if my level is normal? I've had a quick Google and most sites seem to say below 7 is fine but just wondering why it's jumped up from 4.4 last time I got it measured which was 4 weeks ago!


----------



## minidancer

I hope he just signs it for you Rose and then that will be it done and dusted and you can forget all about it!!

Nicola I just looked up my notes as I had it tested in my last bloods. It says normal level is 3.5 to 6.0, my level was 3.8. Did you have the bloods taken at different times of the day? I am sure the longer after you have eaten something the lowere your level will be, so if the second one was done closer to having eaten that could be the reason xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I wondered if it could be that. Last time I remember her asking what time I'd eaten and it had been at 12:30 and my appointment was at 4pm whereas this time I had blood taken at 3:15 and hadn't had my lunch til 1:45 so only an hour and a half gap as opposed to 3 and a half hours.

Receptionist at docs just rang me back bless her. She said she'd asked the doc for me and he said my levels were perfect and anything below 7.9 was fine. She said glucose levels can fluctuate at different stages of pregnancy but as long as it stays below 7.9 I'm fine. Must have been right and wriggly must have been mooning me :)


----------



## gypsy1981

I wondered if it could be that. Last time I remember her asking what time I'd eaten and it had been at 12:30 and my appointment was at 4pm whereas this time I had blood taken at 3:15 and hadn't had my lunch til 1:45 so only an hour and a half gap as opposed to 3 and a half hours.

Receptionist at docs just rang me back bless her. She said she'd asked the doc for me and he said my levels were perfect and anything below 7.9 was fine. She said glucose levels can fluctuate at different stages of pregnancy but as long as it stays below 7.9 I'm fine. Must have been right and wriggly must have been mooning me :)


----------



## minidancer

I think that is what the reason would be why they are different. So glad all is fine! What are our wee monkeys like with their mooning :haha:


----------



## emmalouise86

Name: emma
Age: 26
Baby #: 1
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1
Other half's name: lee
Other half's age: 35
Ovulation date (if known): around the 6/9/11
Estimate due date (if known): 5/6/12
Have you had any symptoms yet?: sore boobs, hyperemesis, mood changes, teeth bleed when brushing and some back and stomach pains and i now have GD

expecting a boy but not 100% on names just yet


----------



## moggi

Hiya Emma :) x


----------



## emmalouise86

moggi said:


> Hiya Emma :) x


hey:D xx how are you?


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello and welcome aboard! How you feeling? X


----------



## minidancer

Hi Emma and welcome to the thread

How is everyone today? Started my iron tablets last night, how long did it take for you to notice a difference? xxx


----------



## moggi

emmalouise86 said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Emma :) x
> 
> 
> hey:D xx how are you?Click to expand...

I'm ok thanks


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Hi Emma and welcome to the thread
> 
> How is everyone today? Started my iron tablets last night, how long did it take for you to notice a difference? xxx

I'm not too bad today thanks, to be honest I still haven't noticed a difference from my iron tabs lol :shrug: XxX


----------



## minidancer

How many tablets do you have to take a day? I have to take 2 a day. Really hope they kick in soon and give me a wee bit more energy!!


----------



## moggi

I'm on two a day too. I blame most of how I feel on my age to be honest, never felt any ill effects when I had the other two, embaressing really lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

I definitely didn't feel this tired last time. I am glad in one way it is low iron rather than just tiredness from doing day to day things and looking after little
one. I am sure the stress of getting your uni work finished and the hassle with the divorce is contributing to your tiredness Rose xxx


----------



## moggi

Yeah you could have a point. Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Rose, I hope so too. Feel guilty I'm not able to do much with LO just now, so hoping these iron tablets give me an energy boost so I can make the most of the last few weeks with just her. 

Can't believe a week Wednesday I will be term!!!! Are we taking bets on who will have their baby first?

Hope you are all good today xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

The way i feel tonight me lol. I really don't know who will be first, i'll be shocked if i'm not induced early again but will know more next week. Hopefully not though as I'd love to know what 'normal' labour feels like XxX


----------



## minidancer

So is that all of us on the iron tablets now :haha:

I know Leanne I got a bit if a fright earlier on when I realised how soon term is! The last couple of days I've had a feeling that I might go early again, starting to get so uncomfortable. Ive probably jinxed myself now and will go overdue. 

Rose how many weeks were you when you were induced before? I have a friend who had undiagnosed iugr with her son, she was induced at 41+3 but didn't have him until 42. The midwives were actually shocked baby had survived as the placenta was in such bad condition. She is pregnant again and had first midwife appointment last week and has been told she will be induced at 38 weeks regardless of how well baby grows this time.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

iPod docking station? That's very upmarket :) I've got most of my hospital bag packed now but still need to add things to it. There's more in there for baby than there is for me but I've got the essentials like maternity pads, disposable knickers, etc and a nightie to give birth in. Need to wash and pack my dressing gown and slippers and some comfortable clothes but I think I'll do that closer to the time. It is scary that we're nearly at term, it feels like 2 seconds since we were counting down to our 12 week scans!

I'm not on iron tablets, think I must be the only one. I am ridiculously tired but I think it's mainly cos I wake up at least 3 times every night.


----------



## minidancer

I know Leanne it was shocking. It took her quite a while to get over everything and at one point vowed never to have another baby. Thankfully she has got over the trauma and I am so glad they are inducing her early so she won't be so worried this time. 

Aw that's lovely, it will be your baby crying in a few weeks! Glad you enjoyed your tour. My hospital had a docking station too and a radio. Had funny memories of getting my spinal put on last time whilst the anaesthetist was dancing about to that duck sauce barbera Streisand song :rofl: Everytime I hear that song it reminds me of trying to sit still while having contractions!!

I have packed all my toiletries and my slippers and pjs. Baby's bag is totally packed and ready to go, I will probably finish mine next week.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Can I be done now? 

Seriously feeling it. I don't mean to complain, as I would go through it all over again, but I am sooooooooo over this! Lol! It is like 4am before I fall asleep every night due to severe heartburn and RLS. I am already carrying around the weight of a full term baby and her movements are getting very painful.
I find out on the 23rd what my c-section date is, and while I want her to stay in as long as she needs I am hoping they will take her closer to term (37wks) then due date. They said they are looking at around 39wks right now which is only 39 days, but 38 sounds a lot better to me! Lol!


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh I hear you!!!!! Suppose this is our bodies way of getting us ready for sleepless nights considering I haven't slept through the night in a couple of months now :/ just 1 good nights sleep would be a blessing!


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> So is that all of us on the iron tablets now :haha:
> 
> I know Leanne I got a bit if a fright earlier on when I realised how soon term is! The last couple of days I've had a feeling that I might go early again, starting to get so uncomfortable. Ive probably jinxed myself now and will go overdue.
> 
> Rose how many weeks were you when you were induced before? I have a friend who had undiagnosed iugr with her son, she was induced at 41+3 but didn't have him until 42. The midwives were actually shocked baby had survived as the placenta was in such bad condition. She is pregnant again and had first midwife appointment last week and has been told she will be induced at 38 weeks regardless of how well baby grows this time.

I was induced at 39 with first daughter but that was because they didn't spot iugr until late. Second daughter was exactly 38 weeks but i'd been in hospital since approx 34 and a half weeks due to bleeding, I've passed that already, yay! Lol. Going to ask midwife tomorrow if they'll adopt a wait and see attitude or induce anyway, she'll probably say she doesn't know (her standard answer lol) got growth scan on thurs maybe hospital will give me some answers, i'll be 35 +2 then so feel that i'm entitled to know what the plan is. Would also like to see around delivery suite too as i'm pretty sure its changed in 18 years lol, will have to ask midwife about that too. Been having so many stabbing pains again in cervix, not sure whether its her head on a nerve or what, only felt it last time after i'd been induced. Had small amount of clear but with a pink tinge discharge last night after a particularly painful twinge which is something new. God knows whats happening, suppose this is how it'll be now for the last few weeks XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh that kind of sounds like the beginning of a show :/ I would talk to your midwife or the hospital which ever comes first. And maybe even just give them a call to put your mind at rest x


----------



## moggi

Seems to be back to normal now, nothing pinky today so far. I'll mention it tomorrow though. Feel like i'm coming down with something too, not been right since yesterday. Firstly i turned down offer of bacon and egg sandwich, not at all like me lol, felt like i did when i was first pregnant again, the thought of it and the smell turned my stomach. Then mark bought me a kfc for tea and i couldn't eat that either. Hope i don't feel like this for too long. Feel like curling up and hibernating for a few weeks lol. On a nice note, best friend bought me a beautiful moses basket round yesterday and rocking stand, its sooo lovely, can't stop looking at it lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

That's great you have gone past that point already Rose. Surely they will be able to give you some answers at your appointment about if and when you might be induced! Hopefully the pink discharge doesn't mean anything. I started getting blood streaked mucousy discharge at about 35 weeks last pregnancy. I went into labour at 38+5 so for me it didn't mean labour was imminent. 

I was feeling terrible yesterday, to the point I was nearly phoning midwife. I was getting aching pains in my back radiating round to my stomach giving me period cramps. This went on for a couple of hours then stopped. Had it a couple of times today but not so bad. Just hoping its either bh or baby lying funny. I feel unsettled and so uncomfortable like i did the week running up to my daughters birth so I have a feeling I'm not going to make it to my due date! I have midwife this week so il mention it to her and then il be term a week Wednesday so I hope I at least make it to then!


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean about feeling like that. I've never felt like this before back aches, front aches, aching up there lol. Its extremely uncomfortable and the discomfort i was in last night nearly made me seek advice, bh are becoming a joke now. They last for hours at a time then just stop, but this has been happening for over a month now. Just keep thinking not too long to go now. Can't see anything happening soon for me, don't think i'd believe it if it did, i'm only used to the immediate and agonising pains you get when you're induced, anything less than that and i'd prob end up not thinking anything until it was unbearable and end up having her in the car on the way lol. I've been working out that the week i'd be 42 weeks is when all the jubilee stuff is going on so i'm hoping they'd start me off before all that kicks off lol. Wishful thinking :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Suze that's so weird, I was getting exactly the same thing yesterday. I was quite worried as Steven was on a fishing trip with his friends so I would have struggled to get in contact with him if I'd needed to and I was getting really bad pains in my lower back and tummy. Like you say it was exactly like period cramps!

We're only a day apart so maybe it's a sign of baby getting prepared? I hope so anyway, I'd love to have her at around 37/38 weeks!


----------



## moggi

My prediction is that i'll be 41 weeks and 3 days when i have her. I've got bleeding again, not sure its actually coming from up there and its not freely flowing but its annoying all the same. I know i should know, having had two before, but can these back and period cramps we get actually do anything or does it have to be full on rock solid bump to count as anything? Has anyone else noticed an increase in movement too, she really feels like shes fighting to break out sometimes lol. I've had enough for now anyway, feel far too old for this lark! Lets hope we're all feeling better soon :hugs: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I have no idea having never done this before but I kind of presumed that the back ache and period pains were just due to cervix effacing as I've heard that can start to happen a few weeks before labour is due. I'm probably totally wrong though!

I've noticed a massive increase in movement some days and then a massive decrease on other days. Sometimes she really worries me as she'll have a really quiet day but then the next day she'll boot the hell out of me. I just can't wait to give birth now and have all the worries and aches and pains over!


----------



## moggi

Hmmm i'll ask the midwife tomorrow not that I have much faith that she'll answer me lol. The physical aches and pains go once you've given birth but unfortunately the worries don't end. Still worry about my 18 yr old lol. Its a life sentence :dohh: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose hopefully your midwife will be a bit better tomorrow. Definitely mention the bleeding to her and see what she says.

Nicola maybe you are right and it's just our babies getting into position. It was definitely the week I went into labour I felt like this last time, but I'm with you, would love him to arrive at 37/38 weeks. How are you feeling today?

I am worried about but knowing I'm in labour too, ridiculous since I've already been through it but last time my waters broke first so I knew. I am sure when my contractions started I didn't notice my stomach going hard. When I got to triage and hooked me up to the monitor I was having really strong contractions but I didn't feel like they were that bad. It was when I reached 7cm that the pain really ramped up. So I'm the same as you Rose, worried I will leave it too long and the big hospital is a 2 hour drive away! I don't want my baby to have his place of birth as a road number :haha:


----------



## moggi

Thankfully my hospital is only up the road about ten mins in the car, poor you having to goso far. Bleeding seems to have stopped again, can't have been anything serious :) definitely think i'm poorly, feel so sick and backs just aching away plus she feels like shes about to drop out so i'm Going to bed now, fingers crossed i'll be feeling better after a sleep ready to do battle with the midwife in the morning :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight Rose and good luck with your midwife! Hopefully she will be more helpful tomorrow than she had been previously!! xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Not in any pain today but for some reason I feel ridiculously emotional and have cried twice for no reason. I've not felt like this since 1st tri, do the hormones start surging again at this stage?

How are you feeling Suze? Have the pains eased at all today? 2 hours is quite a long drive to your hospital, think mine is about 15 mins away.

Rose I hope you feel better after some sleep. Sounds like Isobelle is really taking it out of you lately. Hope your midwife is a bit more helpful tomorrow than she has been so far. Definitely mention the bleeding to her although I'm sure it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## minidancer

Nicola, yes you do get a massive surge of hormones again before and after labour. It takes a while to get them all out of your system after baby arrives too. I think mine have come back with avengence too, my skin is absolutely terrible again. I was even googling whether that was a sign of imminent labour :haha: Glad you are feeling better pain wise, and the crying for no reason is totally normal. I had a few wee pains yesterday and when I woke in the night but feeling ok so far today. I have a wee hospital about 10 minutes away but it's only midwife led and absolutely no doctors, I think I would only stay there if my labour was going too quick to make the big hospital. 

Good luck today Rose, hope it all goes well. How are yoh feeling today? Did you get a good sleep? xx


----------



## dt1234565

Hope all goes well today rose.

I am feeling ver envious about this baby now and about giving birth etc, I guess it's all normal emotion.

It was my birthday yesterday so I am now even older!!! I had a lovel day with friends and family treated myself to a glass of red and found out my niece is 8 weeks pregnant, fingers crossed for her!

X


----------



## minidancer

Happy birthday for yesterday Debbie! Glad you had a nice day and lovely news about your niece xxx


----------



## moggi

Happy Birthday for yesterday Debbie :happydance: Just back from midwife, pretty pointless outing to be honest but did find out shes started to engage which I was surprised about as I didn't think it'd happen until much later being my third. Midwife wasn't remotely interested in my spotting yesterday or my back and period type pains, just said its the baby getting heavier etc etc. Next stop depression doctor tomorrow (so dull, can't wait) then growth scan on thurs which i'm desperate to find out how Shes doing. Decided i'm not going to bother telling 'health professionals' how shit i feel as they just seem to look at you as if you're crazy. Maybe its my hormones to blame too? Lol. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ooh that's exciting Rose that she is engaging! Maybe that is what is causing all the bother, maybe she is pressing on your cervix causing the bleeding. You will be sick of the sight of health professional this week!


----------



## moggi

Yes it must be her sinking down causing all the grief, at least I know its not in my imagination now if that makes sense. Oh asked them if I could look round delivery suite she said not really (charming attitude) as they do it as part of the parentcraft sessions. She said I could ring and ask them if I could look round, said I wasn't that bothered about it, more nosey lol. Discussed my concerns about not knowing when your really in labour she just said you'll know. I said well yes i'm sure I will but not everybody does do they otherwise babies wouldnt be born down toilets, in cars etc. She just looked confused.......

From feeling like utter shit yesterday i've gone hyper today, still aching etc but all excited for absolutely no reason, must be hormones again lol. This is a bit too much info but is anyone else going to the loo for a number two far more frequently than before? Sorry but had to ask :happydance: feel like i've got butterflies in private places too (if you know what I mean) told mark, he just looked at me as if I was mad. 

Anyway, feel like doing some baby clothes washing or something productive so i'm off for now :) xxx


----------



## minidancer

Rose are you sure your midwife is a real Midwife :haha: She sounds completely clueless, a bit like the one crap midwife that I hate seeing!!

Yes I have been going more too but I think that is the iron tablets having an effect on me. I don't seem to suffer constipation when I'm on the for some reason. 

Glad you are feeling good today! Did you get some washing done?

I had a productive day doing all hubby's paperwork and books to be sent to accountant. I wanted to be extra organised this year so I don't have I worry about doing that and looking after a baby and toddler. Will feel like a weight has been lifted tomorrow when I send it to accountant and can tick it off my to do list. Don't think I have much left on my list now-woohoo!!


----------



## moggi

I wonder if she's for real too lol. No didn't get that much done in the end, got distracted and ended up helping mark to build fence in garden. He'd been sent home early due to an accident in the factory and the whole place had to be shut down whilst there is an investigation. Well done for getting all the paperwork done :) XxX


----------



## zabka78

Name: Lucia
Age:34
Baby #:3
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: 1 and that's after 7y break ;)
Other half's name: J
Other half's age:
Ovulation date (if known):
Estimate due date (if known): May 28th , 2012
What did you do differently this cycle?:
Have you had any symptoms yet?: heartburn , sore boobs , nausea and sickness till I was 5 months pregnant .


----------



## moggi

Hiya Lucia :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello and welcome aboard :)


----------



## minidancer

Hi Lucia and welcome xx


----------



## moggi

Hows everyone today? Personally i'm sick to death of these damn braxton hicks, they're developing a very nasty sharp edge to them recently. Good news though that only7 weeks max to go! :happydance: XxX


----------



## moggi

Oh yes and milk milk everywhere! I'm in such a mess today lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi Rose!

I am sore sore sore today! Can hardly walk my hips and legs are so painful! Hope your bhs ease up for you soon. I still haven't been leaking yet, but I never did with my little girl either, except a tiny bit overnight when my milk came in. I woke up with 2 solid beach balls attached to my chest :haha:


----------



## moggi

oh god yeah i forgot about that lovely aspect when your milk comes in lol. Have taken to sitting on my ball its the only way i can get half comfy. Just got over agonising episode of stitch, was starting to worry it was my appendix at one point. Thankfully its wearing off now, damn bh's aren't though, feeling like i've been dragged through a hedge backwards lol. Defo having a bad day, heres hoping for a change tomorrow :) XxX


----------



## moggi

Just noticed, megan did our 2000th post :happydance: XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Yay for me


----------



## gypsy1981

Wow 2000 posts - we have been busy :)

I had a bit of a freak out this morning. I was getting dressed for work and when I was putting my bra on my hand brushed against my nipple and came away soaking wet. I've been waiting for this happening for weeks now but now that it's finally happened it feels weird. I can't stop checking my clothes now to make sure they're not wet!


----------



## meganOUFC

better get some breast pads to be safe!! I've had a couple of boxes for a while now but only used a few.
Last week i was holding my friends baby :baby: and he started nuzzling for food.
OMG!!!!! within seconds my boobs were tingling and my top was flooded!!!! I will say. I'm not leaking as much as i did with my last pregnancy. They were worse each time before. Connor; my eldest being the worst!!! Maybe as I've popped more out (lol), my brain/body has learned to keep it in rather than out ????


Kind of a far out question, but are you girls still 'active' in the woohoo department? I havent been too much just 3 weekly LOL! but the last time (pretty recentley :haha:) i got baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad braxton hicks afterwards. ?????? Is this normal (not had this before) or maybe a warning sign for me not to try until after D-Day ??


----------



## moggi

Nicola, megans right get some pads just incase. I have to keep putting them in my bra now lol. 

As for the other question, not very active but thats down to Mark not me. He said he feels wrong as hes been able to feel her head the past few times. I have had it bring on bh's too. I actually don't really feel like it at the moment to be honest but thats only a very recent thing lol. Only because of all the stabbing pains, cramps and bloody bh's. 

Had the most embarassing thing happen this morning, crouched down to get washing out of drier. Bear in mind had not long got out of bed and only had nightie on, no undies. Went to get up and puddle on the floor, never felt a thing!! This is very bad lol must not go anywhere without tena ladies now :help: :rofl:

On a more serious note, Izzy has been very quiet today, keeping an eye on her movements and going to try the drinking cold water and lying on left side now. Fingers crossed she'll wake up! Can't wait til tomorrow to find out how much she's grown, its been a really long 4 weeks this time. 

Hope everyones ok :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I have a spare pair of pants in my handbag as I sometimes feel 'damp' how embarrassing! But I don't feel so much pressure down there. I think as she hasn't turned yet :( 
Not that I can be sure as the stupid midwife rang me yesterday at 9:50am. 
Did u know you had an appointment this morning. 
No I said as I have one on Wednesday morning at 9:30 (they only do ante-natal app on weds and Fridays) Tomorrow. 
Oh no he said. We changed Wednesday clinic to a Tuesday. 
WELL thanks alot!!! No one told me. She asked if I could come there and then which I couldn't as I had builders at my house. Only to tell me to phone back and re book. 
Barring in mind this original weds appointment was already a week later than it should have been as they couldn't fit me in the week before as they were full. They now can't fit me in until NEXT Tuesday! I should be referred to te hospital this week if she was determined still breech last week (which the doctors couldn't make it had to be this week) I'll be in bloody labour by the time I get referred at this rate! They r also supposed to be measuring me regular because of the small for dates history and because I had several kidney infections which can make the baby stop growing earlier than term. 

Aggghhhh! Rant over! Sorry :)


----------



## minidancer

Sorry Rose that made me laugh! :rofl: Make sure you don't bend down in the supermarket to pick anything up!! Has isobelles movements picked up now?

Megan that's terrible!! You would think being a week late for your app anyway they could have squeezed you in, especially since you aren't a straight forward pregnancy with baby being breech and Your history of low birth weight!! Do you think she is still breech? Will you got for the ECV?

Had my midwife app this morning. Measuring 39cm now-a huge jump in a couple I weeks but they aren't concerned! Plus he was lying in the correct position so delighted about that. Going to start bouncing on my ball now to try and get him to drop since he is in the right position. I was having terrible shooting pains yesterday in my pelvis that were stopping me in my tracks but the midwife said it is most likely baby trying to move down and engage. At least I know things are progressing now. Now it's just a waiting game! xx


----------



## moggi

Megan thats crap :( hope they see you soon! Yes suze i know, embaressing isn't it lol. Had to share it though. Her movements picked up a bit just as i was about to ring hospital yesterday. She didn't respond to water- 3pints in total or lying on my side then all of a sudden she wriggled and kicked, she must be one deep sleeper lol. Those pains sound like the ones i keep getting too, some almost bring you to your knees! Off to growth scan now, don't think i'll be measuring quite as big as you suze but hoping Shes moved off tenth centile :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Good luck at your scan, hope Isobelle has moved up a bit too! According to my bump measurement im way off my growth chart so I think we are opposite ends of the spectrum!! Hope my wee man slows down a bit and Isobelle has speeded up xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Tell me about it! Still think she's breech but can't be sure. Will go for the ECV if needed. Do not want to having a section! 


Good luck today for the growth scan :) x


----------



## minidancer

Were any of your other children breech Megan? x


----------



## gypsy1981

Megan that's crap, they should be making every effort to see you at this point. Hope baby has turned around and her growth is on track!

Rose I hope baby Isobelle's growth had improved too and your appointment went well.

Suze, could your little man have been lying funny and making your bump bigger? I'm still convinced that's what happened at my 34 week appointment as midwife has just been out today and I'm only measuring 36cm today which is spot on for being 36 weeks but I look and feel as if I've grown loads more than 1cm in the last 2 weeks. Great news as well - baby has dropped into my pelvis and is 3/5 engaged, yay! :) bad news is that she's lying on my sciatic nerve and I've had a dead leg and pins and needles all day. Hope this means she'll be making an appearance early.

Negative things from today were that there was glucose in my urine (she wasn't concerned though as only had my blood sugar checked last week and it was fine), and my blood pressure was up but she took it 4 times and it dropped a little each time so I think it was cos I'd just ran up and down stairs before she got here. Oh and I need to have more bloods taken cos she caught me itching my bump but it's been itchy for about 10 weeks so I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## moggi

Glad your appt went ok apart from bp and glucose. Isobelle is now between 10th and 5th centile but they don't seem concerned as she is above 5th. Doesnt make much sense to me as they keep moving the goal posts. Want to see me in three weeks time which seems quite a gap to me but they know what theyre doing....hopefully lol. Have told me its extremely important that i contact them next time she goes quiet, ooops. Shes certainly not quiet at the moment, trying to break out by the feels of it! Anyone else feeling extremely uncomfortable on chairs, more comfy on loo?! Lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm uncomfortable everywhere at the minute, especially in bed! Don't think I'm particularly comfortable on the loo though :)

That's good that they're not concerned then. So what measurement is your bump at the minute? It's great that she's livened up a bit too x


----------



## minidancer

Nicola I'm not sure, this time they said he is lying the right way whereas last time he was back to back. They did say that my bump would measure smaller if he drops down and engages so maybe that's why you are measuring spot on now. That's fab news she is engaging already!! Not sure if mine will, a lot of second pregnancies dont engage until labour. I wouldn't worry about the itching I bet it's just your skin stretching rather than OC. Just a waiting game for you now too, hope baby arrives sooner rather than later. 

Rose that is good they are not concerned. Isobelle is just going to be a dainty wee girl. I am uncomfortable all the time just now, between pelvis shooting pains, cramping and sore hips. Really hope I don't have to put up with it for another 4-6 weeks!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Great news Isobelle is on track :) I had the same with Chloe she was always on the 5th centile. Ad she was my breech baby too!!!!! 

I too feel really
Uncomfortable today. Some serious cramps
Going on today. Belly going hard with it too and it almost feels like I'm going to poo myself LOL!!!!!!! On a good note. Slept all night last night for the first time
In ages! Yet I feel dead beat today ?!?!?!?! Confused.com!!

On I was engaged with Connor or about 5 weeks!!!!! Chloe (my bReece baby) a few days and Katie was engaged for a couple of weeks :) so a real mix so actually probably isn't any help :/


----------



## moggi

They don't measure my bump nicola but she is measuring between 32 and 33 weeks depending which bits you're looking at. XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Hi ladies glad everyone is well!

I have been in hospital this week with suspected appendicitis luckily it turned out ok! Big relief!

Baby is now head down but not engaged and all good here.

Am trying to get hospital bag ready even though I want a home birth still need to pack just in case but all the washing and organising is taking forever!

I keep getting loads of hot flushes does anyone else? I am also quite glad the weather isn't so good surprisingly cause I don't wanna buy any maternity stuff just for a few weeks!


----------



## dt1234565

Ps. Wtf is a honeydew???!


----------



## moggi

its a melon lol. Glad you're ok now :hugs: I'm in so much pain with stitch at the moment, don't know what to do with myself, come on here to try and take my mind off it. Had no sleep agin last night and feel i'm like im losing my mind. My cervix is so sore, how can that be? Back is in pieces, i can't cope with this for the next 5-6 weeks. Sorry for the moaning. Why wont this damn stitch go away?! XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Hot Flushes here too! Yesterday was horrendous! I'm very pleased there's no hot weather! 

I don't know how I'm going to cope the next 5 weeks either! I too have a very sore cervix. I out that down to pressure. Braxton hicks are getting worse and wOrse every day! 
Is anyone else sick of people saying OMG how long left!!!!! You look like you're going to pop!!!


Never mind ladies. Not long now, then we will have our bellies back x


----------



## moggi

oh yes forgot the hot flushes too. Constantly out of breath even when sitting down, ridiculous! I'm pregnant not ill so why do i feel so bad?! Just goes to show what a difference of 15 years between kids makes! Nobody asks me how long i've got left as my bump is so tiny, since she dropped a bit i only look about 6 months if that lol.XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> oh yes forgot the hot flushes too. Constantly out of breath even when sitting down, ridiculous! I'm pregnant not ill so why do i feel so bad?! Just goes to show what a difference of 15 years between kids makes! Nobody asks me how long i've got left as my bump is so tiny, since she dropped a bit i only look about 6 months if that lol.XxX

Lucky you!!! I look like an elephant!!!!!
I know right! We're pregnant not ill so why do I feel like I'm terminally Ill :( 

I'll posts a bump picture in a mo!!!! Oh my!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Sorry to hear you were in hospital Debbie, hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Rose I used to get a stitch pain earlier in my pregnancy, it was so sore and annoying! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Megan I am getting fed up of that question too, which is usually followed by a look of disbelief when I say I still have another 4 weeks to go!! It's like they think I am lying or I don't know what I am talking about!! So annoying!!

I have been bouncing on my ball all afternoon and my pelvis is so sore now, I am hoping that means he is starting to move down further. From next Wednesday I will be on a full blown baby out mission!! Already have chillies in for a hot curry, a fresh pineapple and I told hubby that even though he gets freaked out DTD, if it comes to it and I am desperate he will be doing it. He helped start this so he can help finish it :haha:


----------



## minidancer

OMG after posting that I just had a sudden shock realisation that we are actually at the point of talking about these babies arriving!! Remember when we were only 4 weeks pregnant and worrying about everything, can't believe where the time has gone and in a couple of weeks some of us might be telling our birth stories!!!


----------



## moggi

I know i still feel like its an eternity till i'm due but its not that far away is it? She is being so active at the moment, its painful. You can see arms and legs sticking out all over the place and it scared marks 8 yr old daughter lol. There is not enough room for all this movement and she keeps hitting my cervix, bladdereven felt her thumping up my bum! I really think she wants out! XxX


----------



## minidancer

No it's not far away at all, if you think you are full term in just over a week!! Oh I know what you mean, seriously running out of room now and finding it hard to catch a breath! 

I went and weighed myself today and I have put on 3 fecking stone!! Baby puts on half a pound a week so I wonder how much I will have put on by the end! Has anyone else weighed themselves? Everywhere I look says that is far too much to have put on and I has nothing to compare it to as I never weighed myself at all last pregnancy! Kind of wish I hadn't checked now.


----------



## moggi

Last time i weighed myself i'd put on about 2.5 stone but that was a few weeks ago now, dread to think what i am now. I know i've got a load of fluid retentionbecause it appeared as soon as i found out i was pregnant. She keeps sending those shooting pains downwards,feels like its her head. Thinking that she'll do it one time too many and pop the waters, hopefully not for another week and a bit tho lol. Although if my membranes are anything li,e they were last time the midwife had to pop them with a pair of scissors they were mega strong and emma was almost crowning with them completely intact. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm told that's good luck!!! 
That made me laugh about baby out mission hahahahahahahahahahaha but actually there is truth in the sex thing because Apparentley the seman has a chemical/substance in it that is also present in pesserie they use to ripen your cervix. Hence why midwife recommend a bit of nookie. To soften your cervix. 


And wow...... It will be just a few weeks until we tell our stories. Imagine if we did a conference call. Our phone call would last hours!!!!!!!!! 

New thing now. Nose bleeds!! I've had 3-4 this week already and a mega one today!!! Should I get it checked out??


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Rose I think I have fluid retention too, in the last couple of weeks I have noticed my face has filled out and my shoes and rings are much tighter. That happened last time, and it disappeared really quickly after baby arrived, even the midwife commented on the difference on the size of my face about a week after baby arrived :haha: I hope it is the same this time!

Bloody hell sound like you have membranes of steel!! I have heard too that it is good luck for baby to be born in their membranes.

Megan yeah the midwife was telling me that too, I wonder if it does actually work. I wouldn't worry too much about the nose bleeds. I used to get them last time and was told it is just the increase in blood volume. It is the same reason for bleeding gums, which I have bad, when I brush my teeth my mouth pours with blood-yuck yuck yuck!!!!

Leanne not long now and you can out your feet up and relax-woohoo!! Haha you should have said that you weren't pregnant and seen her reaction. I did that once but felt a bit guilty afterwards with the look of total horror on the woman's face :haha: That is brilliant that you have been able to maintain your weight, although not so good that you're still being sick. That will all be a distant memory in a few weeks.

Soon we will be coming onto the thread and seeing this is it posts-so exciting!!


----------



## dt1234565

Yea just a few weeks left, soon it's May and our due month!

The next few weeks may go quite slow waiting for baby to pop out but once they are here boy does it go quick!!!!

We dtd last night for the first time in weeks, DH seemed miles away from me cause of the bump!

I have a nose bleed nearly every morning it's just normal, dunno what the explanation is though as I've never looked it up.

My bumps also fairly small I think but then maybe it's not! I have only put on a stone on so far which I am pleased about, I think it's cause my dinners are quite small, I am never over hungry in the evening.

I have finished all the baby washing so everything's ready, I just need to get some newborn hats.

I picked up the new Moses basket and crib mattresses from the post office this week, chuffed as they were free! Where I have been away from home so much lately I never noticed the card from royal mail, so I got a refund for them, then found the card 2 weeks after it was delivered and picked em up!!!!! Lovely!

xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh we all love a freeby!


----------



## dt1234565

I know! I just put the £40 towards a babybjorn babysitter! Hope they're as good as the reviews say they are! I'd never splash out the £100 on one but as I've only paid the eBay price I guess it's a bargain!!!


Babies due in December threads are starting!!!! Seems a long way away, our little ones will be 6 months old by then!!!


----------



## moggi

I know i can't believe the December threads have started already! Also can't believe its a month today till shes due! Really feel crap at the moment, got so much gunk coming out of me and hospital just make you feel like an idiot if you ring them for advice. Really wish there was somewhere else I could have booked in at :( Do you think it could be the group b strepcausing all this discharge and its actually nothing to do with plugs? There is that much now that i'm wearing a proper pad not just a liner. Feel so yucky and dirty all the time. Enough about me anyway, how is everyone else? XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose I think it is normal to have a huge increase in discharge towards the end, I think it is the increase in hormones that causes it. I don't think group b strep causes discharge as it is a bacteria that is native to the human body anyway and is normally harmless an doesn't cause any symptoms. You have had such a crap time with your ante natal care, hopefully they redeem themselves when you go into labour!

I have had an increase in discharge too and last night there was some streaks of blood but I think that was more to do with dtd than anything else. I have started the eviction process a bit early :haha: Think pineapple will be in the menu tonight :haha:


----------



## moggi

Thanks suze, the discharge isn't my main concern at the mo its this agonising back pain that keeps coming and going. It hurts! Came over to my moms for a change of scenery and it eased off on the journey for a bit, now its come back really nasty again. Feels like a burning/niggling/throbbing/ almost like a pulling,so weird but you just cant get comfy i've been.stood up, sat down, on all fours, bent over, nothing is easing it. When you get a bh too its unbearable. Not sure if shes on a nerve or something. If it hurt this much at the front i'd think something was happening, thats how ouchy it is. So not looking forward to the next few weeks of this :( Good luck with the eviction process lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

A friend of mine was told she had strep b last week as she had I have a Sean because she kept bleeding on and off. Just like u did. 
Discharge is normal
With or with out the strep b. it's grouse!! I'm showering more often because of it. Not feeling too clean my self! And I agree the next few weeks are going to be hell!!!

Ha the day from hell yesterday. My son who's 11 went to play at the park never came home
On time and sparked a 2 hour search! We had to get PCSO's to search and
By god did they search!!!!! He was found after 2 hours in the end in a boys house playing play station!!!! Little s$#t!!!!!! It was shear hell!!!
Just recovering from it all today. Been lounging around in leggings and my fellas England shirt today as icant be arsed to wear anything better lol!!!! 

Started counting down days now. It sound better hahahahahaha!


----------



## moggi

Megan i feel your pain where kids are concerned. My youngest keeps disappearing at all times, her attitude stinks! Thank god you found him safe in the end! Think i'm going to ring hospital in a bit, realised these damn pains are getting regular. Went from 20 mins apart to 15 now 10 over last hour and a half. Can't really believe its the start of anything but i think it needs checking now, somethings not right. Might just be coincidence and its some tummy bug as i've been for a number two three times in last hours, gross i know lol.


----------



## minidancer

Oh no Megan, what a nightmare! You must have been so worried! Glad he turned up safe and sound. 

Rose yes I definitely think you new to go in to at least be monitored for a wee while. That way they can tell of its contractions or not. Have you phoned the hospital yet? xx


----------



## moggi

Not yet Suze i'm getting in the bath again to see if that eases it. They haven't got any closer than ten minutes so i think i'm pretty safe for now. If bath doesn't help then i'll ring. Really can't believe it's anything but at the same time its a bit worrying. Shes probably just slipped down a bit further onto a nerve or something XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Let us know how you get on if you do call them Rose x

I can see now all these pages will be filled with is this it and losing plug posts!

Megan your naughty boy! So glad he was just at his mates, even though Flynns so young his often lost for a few moments, seems to live on planet Flynn!

X


----------



## moggi

lol @ this is it threads. You'll probably have plenty 'oh god is this it?' from me. Can't stop goin to the loo at the mo. Mark has gone off to bed so obviously isn't too concerned about me lol. On a good note i've not had anymore bloody stuffcome out :) Hope you're ok deb? XxX


----------



## minidancer

If the pains get worse or start again I would just go in Rose. Better to find out what's going on. 

Did you phone Debbie? How are you now? xx


----------



## moggi

They haven't stopped they just haven't got any closer together. Sometimes they are only in my back other times round the front too. Wish i had a nice midwife to ask advice of XxX


----------



## moggi

Thankfully they stopped at 5.20 this morning. Back just feels niggly now. Just hoping they don't come back! XxX


----------



## moggi

Grrrrr spoke too bloody soon :( i've had an hours sleep in total, got up and they're coming back again. Gutted! XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose I think you should go to hospital to be monitored. If it is contractions they would be able to give you steroid injections for isobelle's lungs just on case. Its better to be seen now in case you're dilating and your waters go, then there is nothing they can do telly to stop labour. Please go and get checked xxx


----------



## moggi

Its more of just a constant pain at the moment so i dont think its anything more than atrapped nerve or something. Seriously thinking of investing in a tens machine though just to get me through the next few weeks if this back ache is going to become a regular thing :( (as well as being beneficial when the big day comes lol). If they get worse or alter i'll ring the hospital XxX


----------



## dt1234565

I think it's normal Rose, it sounds like we are goin through the same thing!

I never rung them no, had too much to do, had to cook a roast for family and had to get to sainsburys for food shopping this morning the fridge looked so sad and empty!

I woke in the night with stomach pain, back pain and more blood but seem ok today, just a bit of blood and bad back ache which I can't see being anything other than back pain as babies big now so guess its all normal! X


----------



## moggi

I'm thinking this is it for the next few weeks too. I hope i don't go overdue! I've invested in a tens machine now, hopefully it wont take too long to arrive :) i want to use it now lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

I think I will go overdue! All this wondering what's happening already and probably got another 6 weeks yet! Lol! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I thought it had stopped then a big red blob came out!!!


----------



## moggi

Oh god you're joking, this is getting spooky now- i've just had a lump of it floating round in the bath with me, scared me to death lol. More since i got out but only when i wipe and getting a bit nervous coz it was exactly the same shade as i remember it was when i had emma :-/ Baby is going mad in there at the mo too. If she head butts my cervix or bladder one more time i think i'm going to cry lol. What are you going to do deb? XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Nothing probably! Baby has been going mad in me too and I feel like I have been kicked up my lady garden! 

X


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean lol, i feel like shes literally up my bum :rofl: oh the joys xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Ok I called! They said it all sounds normal to call back or go in if it gets bright red or gets into a flow, or for the obvious contractions/ waters which I would definately call them for!

Then they called back!

I am there now, tmi but just did my sample and I can see a clump in it! Yuk!!

Will keep you informed!!!


----------



## moggi

I thihi i'm leaking, something very suspicious around all the snotty crap in the middle of the pads. Really hope i'm wrong but i'll be making a call soon too me thinks. Good luck deb XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Call now honey. 

I have ++ blood in urine babies heart rate is a bit high and so is my Bp. I'm still sure it's all fine, just on monitor then I reckon I'll be home xxx


----------



## moggi

just feeding the kids then i'm ringing. Shaking i'm so worried lol. Fingers crossed its all fine but the backaches back too, more blood stained gunk when i went to loo last time, god i feel.sick! Fingers crossed all is well with you XxX ps i'll let you know what they say when i ring, they better take notice this time!!! XxX


----------



## minidancer

Glad you phoned and went in Debbie. Hopefully the monitoring comes back fine and you will be back home soon. Let us know how you get on. 

Rose if they are dismissive again when you phone, just turn up, they can't send you away and it's really best to get checked. Let us know how you get on phoning them xx


----------



## moggi

ok said all sounds normal for this stage and to call back if its obvious my waters have gone. Usual storyfrom them really. She wasn't as dismissive as they have been, even called me hun lol still scared stiff. XxX


----------



## minidancer

It's not always obvious that your waters have gone, they can just trickle really slowly. If there is anymore on your pad tonight just phone them and exaggerate a bit of need be or else just go in. I know you must be worried hun, at least of you went in it would put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

:hugs: from me too xxxxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks :) Just concerned really because of that nasty strep b. Getting all paranoid about if my waters went in the bath? That is when i spotted the lump of nastiness floating around, would i actually feel a pop or anything coz i was uncomfortable in there on several occassions. Oh god,i seriously need to calm down don't I? Oh well i've had a couple of paracetamol going to try and relax a bit. Deb, hope you're ok? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Leanne I feel completely stressed, stupid, scared and paranoid. Think i'm going to have a damn good cry, might make me feel a bit better. Are you ok? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww, i'll be ok, good news is pad is dry so thats positive :) XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thanks hun, i am completely knackered lol XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Rose anb Deb, I hope ypu are both doing well. Please keep us updated! 

Afm- I had my ob appt and growth scan today. We got great news, baby is only weighing a week ahead now!!! 6lbs2oz. She was measuring 5lbs10oz at 30wks, which was 4wks ahead at the time!
so my ob was super happy today and said that we can look forward to having a normal size baby! Also, they scheduled my section for May 23rd! So exactly one month to go!


----------



## moggi

Thats brilliant news Brandy :) Good news is it doesn't look like i am leaking thank god! Still got all the other symptoms but hoping they wear off soon. Can't take too many more sleepless nights, i'll have enough of those once shes here! Hope you're ok deb? XxX


----------



## minidancer

Morning ladies

Rose I'm glad you don't have any more leakage and hopefully your pain eases soon, you must be shattered :hugs:

Brandy that is fab news and how exciting you finally have a date for baby's arrival!

Debbie how are you? How did your monitoring at the hospital go? Hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## moggi

I am absolutely shattered yes. Praying my tens machine arrives today, can't stand this anymore, can't sit still through the worst of them now. Just had large blob of old brown blood gunk come out followed by more fresh bright red stuff and it feels so sore up there. I just want it all to stop. How the hell can this be classed as normal or am i just being a wuss lol xxx


----------



## minidancer

To be honest I wouldn't call it normal especially having the blood loss along with the pains. You are definitely not a wuss hun :hugs: When is your next appointment? xx


----------



## moggi

Next Monday Suze, i rang the hospital as the new red stuff scared me plus everytime i get a bh it feels like someone's sticking a knife up my bits. They asked if it was freely flowing, which it isn't so they said the same as yesterday. This is no fun anymore, to think i could have another 6 weeks of this! Going over to my friends later to try and take my mind off it. Isobelle is going wild in there too which isn't helping the way i feel but its nice to know shes active and ok :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

I just can't believe that they don't want you to go in just to be checked over. It would only take less than an hour in triage! Hope you have a nice day at your friends and hopefully you start feeling better soon xx


----------



## moggi

I know, i'm really shocked. When i've pregnant before they've always checked you even for daft little things. I keep emphasising that i'm 36 weeks not term but it makes no difference. They've just opened a brand new assessment and birth centre, maybe they don't want to get it dirty xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha maybe you are right! They want to keep it all nice and new! Is it your midwife you see on Monday? x


----------



## moggi

Yay tens machine is here, finally get some relief :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Excellent, so glad it arrived today. Hopefully it will do the trick xx


----------



## moggi

Yes midwife on monday so that'll be fun lol. I'm so relieved machine turned up today, never had backache like it, its evil! Let you know how it works XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

What a lot of catching up I had to read! Oh my
You girls really have been through it!
Anyone heard from Debbie? Rose next
Time
U phone. Lie and say it is free flowing! Them when u get there say oh it's not so bad now but check me now anyway!

Good news for me. Baby is head down and ready to go. Bad news I'm
Anaemic again :/


----------



## minidancer

I agree with Megan, exaggerate a bit so they ask you to go in, at least then you won't be worrying. 

Excellent news Megan!! What a good baby and great timing to be head down now, highly unlikely she will turn again! Not so good about your iron though. Had you stopped your iron tablets? xx


----------



## moggi

Thats great that shes head down megan. I'm really not feeling well at the mo, bad tummy ache too. Might just demand to be seen soon xxx


----------



## minidancer

Your instincts will be telling you there is something not right. Just phone and say the pain and bleeding is getting worse and you are on your way to be checked. Like Megan said when you get there and they ask to see your pad say the bleeding has eased but the pain hasn't xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Was only given a months worth of iron. They also told me if I get nose bleeds again to go to the D. A. U. AlsO said I ha to go in if I had any more 'boggies' from down there let alone blood!!!!!
I just can't believe they haven't demanded you there already. A bunch of arse wipes they sound like!!

Really don't like the stupid midwife I had today. Never seen her before nor do I intend to see her again. I booked ALL I my future appointments before I left around her days off hehehehehehehehe I have a doctors appointment in 2 weeks and a midwife at 40weeks. That's it!!!can u believe it!


----------



## minidancer

Did you get more iron tablets? I think my prescription was for over 2 months worth! Ha ha that is funny you have arranged all your appointments to avoid her :haha: I would do the same! I know I can't believe we have such little time left. I have my 38 week appointment next week and then it will be 40 weeks and sweep time-eeeek!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

If u make it that far!


----------



## minidancer

I am really really hoping I don't make it that far, but I don't want to get my hopes up about having him early or I will be soooo fed up by the time I reach 40 weeks! I am resigning myself to the fact that this is a boy so he will be in no hurry :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Hi ladies quick update, still in hospital still losing tiny bits of blood. They won't let me go till it stops. Had a scan and all is well so it's a waiting game at the mo. Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Debbie thanks for letting us know how you are doing. Hope you are feeling ok, it's really good that they are keeping an eye on everything. Hopefully your little lady stays put for another couple of weeks. Take care :hugs:


----------



## moggi

deb do me a favour ask their advice about me lol. Hang on in there luv xxx


----------



## moggi

Finally they've listened thank god. XxX


----------



## moggi

pretty dodgy signal so update when i can XxX


----------



## minidancer

Oh Rose I am so glad they have finally listened!! Hope it all goes well and you're home in no time. Let us know how you get on, take care :hugs: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Finally a signal lol. Everything seems ok, no immediate cause for concern.(in other words they dont know whats causing it) Hopefully have some proper news soon XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose so glad there is nothing if concern. You must be so relieved! Are you still in hospital? Hope they start keeping a closer eye on you now and can offer you something for the pain you are in. 

Leanne for some reason I think you are team blue too, can't wait to find out!!

Well ladies im FULL TERM today :happydance: So come on baby you can come and meet us now!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

I can't believe I have just read that. One of us is full term!!!! Blimmin heck!


----------



## gypsy1981

Rose and Debbie - so glad you are both being monitored and hope everything continues to go ok. It must have been so stressful for you both, I can't imagine what you must have gone through. Not long to go til you're both at term and then hopefully the worries will ease a bit x

Leanne - I can see you having a boy too for some reason. Have you managed to decide on a name for a boy?

Suze - congrats on full term, mine is tomorrow and I'd actually forgotten.... How bad is that?! I've been loaded with cold all week so my mind just hasn't been on baby at all, I've been feeling too sorry for myself. The worst part is I haven't even been able to take any time off sick as its my last week at work and I need to get stuff finished and handed over for while I'm off. Oh well only 2 more working days after today til maternity leave starts, yay :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh and Megan - so glad baby is head down now, bet you're relieved! Sorry I had a lot of posts to catch up on and knew I'd forget something :)


----------



## minidancer

I know Megan-where has the time gone!! Can't believe I am full term, hope the next few weeks don't start going slowly!

Nicola woohoo for full term for you too-so exciting! That's great you only have a couple of days left although crap you are loaded with the cold. Just think after Friday you can put your feet up and relax until
Baby arrives :happydance: 

Rose and Debbie-hope you are both ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## moggi

Hello ladies, i've escaped!lol. Well not exactly but I couldn't stand it in there any more its like a busmans holiday being stuck in a hospital for me. Persuaded them to let me leave as in their own words its nothing life threatening. On strict instructions to return if the bleeding returns. Well lo and behold get home, go to the loo and another fresh lot (not too much approx 2inches by 3 inches in pad grrr,) sods law!! On a lighter note though congrats on reaching term Suze although an arsey midwife said term is not technically until the end of week 37??? Not sure where she got that from, silly moo. Not looking forward to giving birth there at all :( oh got told off for using tens before 37 weeks as apparently it can induce labour in certain women. I said to her do you mean i should wait till the end of 37 weeks then in that case and she slipped up by saying no beginning is fine (must be term at the beginning after all then lol) I will be continuing to use it though as i'm in so much pain and its heavenly when its on. Fingers crossed the bleeding doesn't get any worse coz i really don't want to have to go back. XxX


----------



## minidancer

So glad you have escaped Rose! Although if your bleeding gets worse definitely go back in. Sounds like your hospital is full of not very nice midwives!! You make sure you put your feet up and relax until Isobelle arrives and that's an order!! :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Theyre a stuck up bunch thats for sure. No more fresh stuff last time i went so fingers crossed. Just had the weirdest sensation though whilst stood up in kitchen. Felt like i'd got something steadily trickling out and i rushed to check thinking if thats blood i'm in serious trouble and there was nothing there at all. So strange! Anyway, all good at the mo :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

How are you feeling today Rose?

Happy full term day Nicola :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing good too xxx


----------



## moggi

I'm not too bad thanks hun, still in loads of discomfort but i think thats inevitable now lol. Just up at the doctors, think i'm going to gettin trouble for leaving hospital yesterday and walking has set off the worst torrent of bh's. Thats gravityfor you isn't it? Happy t day Nicola. Hope everyone's ok? XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Happy term dates ladies! Rose what are you like?!? Fingers crossed all is ok for you x

I am still in hospital with on an off red bleeding. Had a massive bleed last night and was rushed to labour ward, had drips put in and steroid injections examined and was obviously gonba get a section then all the bleeding stopped again!

This really is mental stuff!

I don't know what they are going to go with me but I can't go home till I go 24 hours without a bleed.

It's very boring but very reassuring to, crapped myself last night!

Loads of love to you all xxx.


----------



## moggi

Glad you're hanging on in there deb :hugs: I've been severely ticked off by my doctor (the one i get on really well with, talks to me like a mate) Told me to go back in :( I'd been very stupid although she did add (off the record) that she could understand my reasons. Looks like I better do as i'm told this time, its not worth the risk. Thanks for updating Deb and take care hun XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh my
God deb. do they know or even have any idea why's causing this????? You poor poor thing! Lots of hugs and kisses to you <3

Rose I think it's best u go back in. Just to be sure just make sure u bring plenty
Of stuff to do :/ 
Oh man, I feel very blessed and lucky to be at home right now. You girls are really going through it! X
Keep us posted both of you x


----------



## minidancer

Oh Debbie poor you! I hope the bleeding stops soon, you are in the best place though, especially last night with your big bleed. You must have got such a fright! Take care, thinking of you :hugs:

Rose I am glad you got the doctor you get on with, I agree with Megan you should definitely take her advice. You are better being on hospital where they can monitor you. Just take loads of magazines, books and stuff to keep you occupied so the time doesn't drag too much. Take care hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## moggi

I know, i think i'm in denial to be honest. Had all this bleeding with the last one and didn't come home til i'd had her and just didn't want history repeating itself. I'll stock up with stuff to pass the time. Not a happy bunny XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Hun :hugs: I know it's awful being stuck I hospital and it's the last thing you wanted to happen again, but it's the best and safest place for you and Isobelle. Do you have a laptop of something you could take to watch DVDs and things on? When are you going back in? Xx


----------



## dt1234565

I know its boring Rose but you need to think of baby. X

Just saw Drs. Being kept in till minimum Saturday (if bleeding stops). If bleeding gets worse and is heavy then immediate c section. If continues as is (bright red and regular) will stay in weekend too and be induced Monday. If bleeding stops will go go home Saturday and be induced following Monday at 37 weeks xxx


----------



## minidancer

Hope you are ok Debbie :hugs: Glad the doctors have a plan for you now do that you know exactly what's what and get your head around it. Just think you will be meeting your gorgeous baby girl soon :happydance: Take care hun xxxx


----------



## moggi

Going back when mark comes home in a couple of hours but bleeding back again. Brown this morning back to red and i can literally feel it like a period. Scared now. Deb thats great they've a plan. Take care xxxx


----------



## minidancer

So glad you are going back in Rose, especially since the bleeding is back again. Hopefully they will have answers and a plan for you soon too xx


----------



## dt1234565

Thank you both xxxx. And good luck Rose xxxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks, its just like history repeating itself. Don't want to be stuck in hospital for three weeks again :( bleeding has stopped again by the looks of it so i'll look like a numpty when i go in later. Still got bloody pad they can look at if they want. Lovely isn't it? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hope you're both ok, u really are having a tough time aren't you? Debbie it's great that they finally have a plan in place for you and you might get to meet your baby soon - how exciting!! Obviously I know you'd prefer for her to stay in there til 37 weeks but if they have to bring her sooner then I'm sure she'll be fine!

Rose I hope they sort something for you, it must be awful not knowing what's going on and being in and out of hospital all the time. Even if you have to stay in at least it's progress. Keep us updated on how you're both doing xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Can't sleep to save my life tonight yet i'm absolutely shattered! Got a gurgly tummy too, can't stopgoing to the loo and the bleeding keeps stopping and starting. I've heard a rumour that my consultant is doing her ward round tomorrow, hopefully get some sense out of her. Enjoy your last day at work girls, i don't know how you've managed to keep going till now, welldone:) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies. 

How are you Rose and Debbie? Did you speak to consultant today Rose? Debbie, any improvement in the bleeding? Hope you are both ok :hugs:

Nicola and Leanne, how exciting it being your last days, time to chill out now until babies arrive :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks for the full term congrats everyone :) so so glad I'm on maternity leave now, don't think I could have physically kept going any longer. Even my feet seem to be struggling now and I can only stand up for a few mins before they start getting uncomfortable! 

Rose and Debbie, how are you both getting on? Hope babies are doing well and not giving you too much grief!

Leanne - hope your last day went smoothly and you're looking forward to some rest and relaxation.

I ended up in the MAU last night as baby seemed to be having a very quiet day and when I mentioned it to my midwife at my appointment she said it wasn't normal and I needed to get checked out. Turns out she'd flipped over so her back is now on my right instead of my left and she had her feet tucked under her bum so I couldn't feel her legs moving. When they felt her to determine her position they must have moved her slightly and she started kicking off when they strapped the monitor to her. It was such a relief, I was crying my eyes out before we went convinced something was wrong - damn hormones! I suppose she's just preparing me for a lifetime of worry as a parent :)


----------



## minidancer

Aw Nicola, hope you're ok :hugs: you must have got such a fright. Wee monkey that he is worrying her mum like that! Glad everything is ok hun xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

She's a little sod! I'll forgive her though :) although I'm not sure Steven will forgive her as we had tickets to see the Avengers which he's been waiting to see for about 2 years and we has to miss it! It's ended up costing another £25 to re-book for tonight. Still it was worth it for the reassurance x

I think I must have the most cautious midwife in the world. It's nice in a way cos I know any concerns I have will be taken seriously but on the other hand she's really starting to stress me out! When baby measured 1cm ahead she tested me for diabetes, when I had an itchy tummy she tested me for OC, when my blood pressure increased slightly she had me convinced I was developing pre-eclampsia, and now baby has a slightly quiet day and she's got me panicking that something's wrong with her. My pregnancy has been pretty much textbook perfect up to now but my maternity record is inches thick with all the various blood tests I've had done :)


----------



## moggi

Nicola hope you're ok after last night, its so stressfulsometimes isn't it?! Still bleeding, consultant said they weren't sure whats causing it but as the baby seems happy enough they aren't going to intervene at the moment but they don't want me leaving the hospital either. I got really stressed as this will have been going on slowly for 7 days tomorrow. I'm bleeding more than i did with my last one too. Sooo stressed, just keep being told as long as the babys happy they are happy. No plans, just wait and see. I think i could be here for a very long time :( xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Nicola he can remind her of that when she is older!! Your midwife does sound very cautious but I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry. It must be a very hard job to do with the responsibility of an unborn baby and a mum. 

Rose so sorry you haven't got any answers yet! Hope you do soon hun xxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks Suze, i'm not feeling the best right now XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

At least you know she's safe Rose and you're in the best possible place for her! Hope you get some answers soon and they can figure out what's going on x

Just got back from the cinema and my ankles are swollen like mad :( its the first time it's happened to me so far, I look like I have cankles - not impressed! Think I must have been sitting for too long.


----------



## moggi

Cankles don't you just love them, the kids were taking the pee out of mine last week lol. I have some promising news, one of the registrars has just been to see me and they are pretty sure the bleeding is cervical. If it stops/slows down i can go possibly go home :) they didn't say when but its a step in the right direction. Didn't know a cervix could bleed so much! Hope everyone's ok? XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha Nicola cankles are such a lovely side effect of pregnancy!!

Aw Rose that is fab news!! Hopefully you can go home soon xxx


----------



## moggi

Fingers crossed yes :) It hasn't stopped completely but it has slowed. Please please please, i want to go home XxX


----------



## minidancer

I hope you get home today. Maybe Isobelle pressing on your cervix is what is causing the bleeding. As long as you are both ok that is the main thing. You will be able to relax much more at home too xx


----------



## moggi

One of the gynae registrars has been to see me and said my cervix isn't looking great and they're going to fully investigate after shes born. They've detected some cysts that they think are causing the bleeding. They said they are most likely harmless but will have a good poke around when its safer to do so. I asked if they're likely to interfere with a normal delivery and they said probably unlikely which is good. Nobody seems to be able toagree what to do with me, keep me in for observation or send me home to come into assessment unit daily or just home or what?! I can hear them from here lol. No talk of induction thankfully :happydance: XxX


----------



## minidancer

You sound like a medical mystery to them :haha: Really hope you can go home and fab news about no induction!! Let Isobelle come in her own time is much better xx


----------



## moggi

It wouldn't be the first time I've been a medical mystery lol. I'll update when I've got an answer of some description XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I hope u have a better day today and they can shed some light in your mystery. XxxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Hope everyone's feeling ok :)


----------



## minidancer

Morning ladies, how are you all?

I hope you are ok Rose and Debbie and Leanne and Nicola enjoy your first day of mat leave!

How are you Megan?

I have been having uncomfortable bh/contractions over the weekend. They aren't regular or getting any worse but I think baby us getting ready to make an appearance! I have my 38 week midwife app today so will see what is what then. Il let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## moggi

I'm ok thanks, just waiting for the doctors to find out if I can go home :happydance: Had horrible tummy ache wake me up several times in the night, started getting concerned then found out it was trapped wind :rofl: Hope everyone else is ok? XxX


----------



## moggi

Oooh sounds promising Suze, let us know how you get on :) I had a run of bh on sat eve, they were pretty intense and lasted for a couple of hours, started being every ten mins,even the staff on here were slightly concerned but I've been ok since apart from going to the loo every couple of hours, must be the hospital food lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Rose I hope they let you go home today :hugs: Put your feet up and chill until Isobelle arrives. 

I have been going to the toilet more too, I have cold symptoms and have been really grumpy and emotional this weekend. I don't think it will be within the next day or so but maybe this week baby arrives. Wish he would hurry up ha ha!


----------



## moggi

I've felt like i've been coming down with a cold too, feel pretty ropey really but just want to get home. Exciting to see if he'll make an appearance this week for you, you know men though, never in a hurry lol. Just remembered i had my midwife appt this morn, at least i wont have to go to that! Doctors should be around sometime in the next hour, fingers crossed I can go :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha that's true, since it's a boy he will probably be really late now! 

Hope all goes well with the doctor, has your bleeding stopped? xx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Yes bleeding has stopped :) but they picked up ++++ blood and +++ leucocytes in this mornings sample so they want me to hang around until the lab results are back ho hum, so close to escaping but not quite. I've been letting some of the student midwives use me as a guinea pig too lol apparently with the tape im measuring 31 weeks so a teaching session ensued about why this was evidence for serial growth scans and then they had a go with doppler and couldn't pick her up for love nor money, even the midwife had serious difficulty. i was really panicking but then it turns out all this bed rest has made her turn back to back :dohh: she is now officially a naughty little monkey according to the midwife supervising. Got horrible low down pain now but i think thats from all the attempts from the students to decide how engaged her head is. Leanne, you stay in bed as long as you want lol, take full advantage of it :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Leanne sounds like the perfect start to mat leave!! Stay in bed as long as you want, make the most of it!!

Rose hopefully everything comes back ok and you can leave soon. It's good the bleeding has stopped and I'm sure the leukocytes will just be a urine infection or something easily treated with antibiotics. Isobelle sure does like to scare you doesn't she?! Hopefully she will turn back round for you. It's great you ate letting the students do that, I am of the opinion that they need to learn as they're the future of midwifery and the only way they can do that is by being allowed to do stuff like that. I had a student for my last birth and on the ward and they were absolutely fantastic. The ward one sat with me for ages on about 4 occasions showing me how to get LO to latch and get breastfeeding off to a good start. I never suffered from sore nipples of anything like that and I know it is thanks to her.


----------



## moggi

They think its just an infection but theyre just being cautious. Isaid can't you just send me home with some antibiotics but the doctor had no sense of humour whatsoever and just said no. As for the students, being a student nurse myself i know if you don't get the opportunities in practice you're stuck. I've heard some of the women in here refusing to have their bp done by students, its an automated machine so little chance to get it wrong! One of them is actually a registered nurse already just returning to do midwifery. It was a student who did my anti d at 28 weeks, she was fine. They're from my uni too so we've all got something in common. XxX


----------



## minidancer

When I was in hospital having LO last time I was disgusted at how some women were talking to the student midwife on the ward, it was terrible! Are they letting you home or do you have to stay to take your antibiotics?

I had midwife appointment. I am measuring 41cm now so I have to see the consultant for a growth scan this week. I thought that would be the case as at my booking appointment they said if I was measuring big towards the end they would scan me. Baby is just at the brim and not engaged, midwife said she didn't think labour was imminent because of this but my LO never engaged until labour last time so I hope she is wrong!! Everything else seems fine apart from my bp being slightly raised and midwife said my face looks swollen and puffy-I hadn't noticed :haha: They aren't concerned just now as my urine was clear with no protein. Think it is probably water retention that is causing the swelling, that is what it was last time.


----------



## gypsy1981

Haha Leanne, sounds like you're having a lovely lazy day! I'm planning on one of those tomorrow, as long as my mother in law doesn't turn up anyway as she texted earlier to see if she could come and see me but luckily I was out :)

I've not stopped so far today. I took Steven to work at 8am as I wanted to keep the car for the day, went to my mum's and spent the morning with her, met Steven for lunch in the pub, nearly got wiped out by a tosser in a white van on my way home (grrr), had a nice leisurely walk to the post office to post some stuff I sold on eBay, bought myself a magazine and now I'm going to chill out on the settee with my mag and some crappy tv until Steven gets home and then going shopping. I was going to go this afternoon but he's worried about me pushing the trolley and lifting the bags on my own :)

Suze I hope this is the start of things for you. You had your daughter at 38 weeks didn't you? Rose is right though, he's a boy so won't be in a hurry to go anywhere! I was hoping mine would be born this week but she isn't showing any signs of going anywhere. She was 3/5 engaged at 36 week appointment and still 3/5 engaged at 37 weeks so looks like she's got herself comfortable for now. I have been getting a few tightening feelings this weekend but not sure if its braxton hicks or just cos she's pushing her back out and stretching everything.

Rose I hope you get home soon. You must be fed up of being stuck in hospital now. Hopefully it won't be for much longer x

Hope Debbie is ok. Was just thinking this morning she may have had her baby by now if the bleeding didn't stop. The first of our little wrigglers may already be among us :)


----------



## gypsy1981

By the way - can you all believe it's May tomorrow? The month that we all have our babies! :)

I was looking through the forum earlier today and there's a thread for babies due in January 2013, how scary is that? I can't believe it's 8 months since I got my BFP x


----------



## moggi

They haven't started any antibiotics yet for some unknown reason, saying they want the results to come back first?! I thought starting on a broad spectrum one would be what they'd do but not as yet. Yeah can't believe we're all so close now and i was wondering about debbie too. Glad your appointment went well Suze, let us know how your scan goes XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I expect it's so they can identify the bacteria because te doctors were giving me the wrong anti biotics for ages when I had uti's and a kidney infection. Turns out the bacteria was immune to the meds I was on and I had to get a new type. Naughty bugs!!!!!

Just to agree with u all. I have too had a 'loose' tummy so to speak. I think this is our bodies getting us ready for the imminent eviction!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Nicola sounds like you had a busy day! Hope you have a chilled one tomorrow! Yeah I had her at 38 and a half weeks, would like the same this time! I know j can't believe it's now our month!! September seems a lifetime away when we got out bfps but at the same time it has passed really quick! 

Debbie I hope you are ok. I am wondering too if your little princess has made an appearance. 

Megan I think you are right, our bodies are getting ready for these baby's to arrive. Anymore symptoms to add? My gums have been bleeding much more the last week. I read this happens before labour as our bodies produce more blood to compensate for any we might lose during delivery.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

You're brave planning the next already! I need quite a while to get over the memories of sickness and heartburn from this one before I even think about another :) I think we planned on waiting til she was about 2 though as I want approx a 2-3 year age gap between them, and plus I'm bridesmaid for my friend in September 2013 so I could do without being pregnant then and hope to have my body back!

I've had a bit of a weird new symptom the last couple of nights that I wonder if any of you can shed any light on? When I've woken up the last 2 mornings the fingers on both of my hands have completely seized up and have been really painful to bend. Once I've bent them a couple of times they seem to return to normal but it's almost as if there's no blood flow getting to them. Has anyone had this or heard of it happening?


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne hope your heartburn didn't keep you awake last night! Sounds like it could be your iron, mention it to your midwife. Ooh how exciting planning your second already. Think this will be our last, definitely for a few years anyway. 

Nicola it sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome. I get it too and got it last pregnancy too. It's caused by swelling in the wrists that puts pressure on a nerve to your hands. It's worse in the morning as your hands will have been bunched up in the same position for hours. It will go once baby arrives.


----------



## gypsy1981

Glad to see I'm not the only one awake at this crazy hour :) I woke up around 5ish with an unbearable pain down one side of my bump and have been wide awake ever since. I thought it was a contraction at first but it never seemed to progress to my right side so I have no idea what it was!

Thanks for the info on carpal tunnel. Some of these pregnancy symptoms are strange aren't they? Who would have ever thought that being pregnant could cause pains in your hands. I've really had my eyes opened since joining this site and getting my BFP.


----------



## moggi

I was going to say carpal tunnel too, it is weird a bit like my tennis elbow that was caused by being pregnant. I've had nasty one sided pains for a while now, they're a mystery to me too. Its not always the same side either, not sure if its the baby lying on something. Term today! Can't believe it :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ha ha I always seem to wake at 5 and can't get back to sleep for ages! So annoying! Has your pain gone? Hope you are ok. I know some symptoms are so strange, my 2 strangest that I have had with both pregnancies are snoring and drooling in my sleep! Hubby days it feels like he us sleeping beside a 20 stone builder some nights I snore do loud :haha: The drooling has only been the last couple of weeks but it happened last time too, so strange and dusgusting!!


----------



## minidancer

Rose congrats on reaching term-fab news and you will be relieved. Isobelle can come anytime now xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I get the one sided pain on my bump most nights. It gets triggered when i 'try; to turn over. It's horrible. Kind of like a cross between cramp, a stitch and a contraction :cry: 
I also get carpal tunnel i have had it for ages. It's really random too! 
Although i feel tierd. I actually feel alot better this week, less pregnant sort of. Well apart from the ovious huge bump (and worstening heartburn). I feel almost normal. Maybe I have got use to feeling like a beeched whale hahahahahahah

Really want to know how deb is?????? Any news on going home rose?


----------



## moggi

No news yet :( I tried to appeal to their better nature telling them i was being a bed blocker and their bed manager would be really pleased with them if they sent me home but they just laughed and said i was being silly. I think one of the worst non physical side effects has been the dreams/nightmares. Had a dream last night that we all met up in reality and everyone had their babies, swapping stories about weaning etc and other developmental achievements, it was around Christmas and i was still pregnant lol. It was horrible! Everyone kept saying awww it wont be long now rose but i was gutted. Bet i'll be the last to deliver now. It was a sign!! :rofl: XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> Ha thats funny! Even if you are the last Rose (which I doubt), she will deffo be here before christmas I can promise you that lol x

Well yes, this is true thankfully. :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Haha Rose, I'd have been upset at that dream too :) I think Isobelle will be here soon though, I think Debbie has already had her little girl and I think you'll be next. I think I'm going to go over by a week or so, although I'm obviously hoping not.

I do the snoring thing too since I got pregnant and it seems to be getting worse the further on I get. I woke up on Friday night to an empty bed and when I went downstairs Steven was on the settee. When I asked him why he said he'd lay for 2 hours trying to get to sleep but I wouldn't shut up :) I felt so guilty but there's not really much I can do. I even wake myself up sometimes it gets so loud!

Yeah Megan that's exactly what it felt like. I got stuck on my side as it was so painful I couldn't move. I've had 2 more since then only these ones were in both sides and my bump hardened too. One was at 7am and one was about 10 mins ago so unfortunately I don't think it's a sign of anything happening :(


----------



## meganOUFC

Omg! Ashley has done the same several times! Fortunately we have a spare bed or two in our house so he has options. But I woke my self up last night snoring! It did stop but I have started to get cold like symptoms and it re appeared again last night. I vaguely remember making my self jump. Muttering f'ing blocked nose and then falling back to sleep. Ashley was say playing a game on his phone so clearly I was keeping him awake :( 

Oh rose I did hae to laugh out loud at you being pregnant at Christmas and people saying not long now. I get that comment all the time now and it drives me mad! Let alone in 7 months time!!!!! Hahahahahaha x


----------



## minidancer

My hubby has relegated himself to the spare bedroom too as he gets up for work at 5. We were both sleeping crap as I was constantly worrying about keeping him awake and feeling guilty so wasn't sleeping well, then when I would finally fall asleep I would start snoring and wake hubby. Now we are both sleeping much better!

I agree I think Debbie's wee girl has arrived already. Not sure who will be next. 

Have you started your antibiotics now Rose?

I get that pain too and it's usually when I try and run in bed, I can't move for ages until the pain goes an I can move again. I think it's just ligament pain since they aren't as strong as they normally are. 

Ooh Nicola you never know it might be the start of something if the pain is over your whole bump and with tightenings too!

I am just the same, getting painful bh throughout the day, still nothing regular though.


----------



## minidancer

Rose maybe it will be your 4th baby you have dreamt about and you will be pregnant again this Christmas :haha:


----------



## meganOUFC

Now there's a thought! 
I had a dream in early pregnancy, well after my 20 weeks scan. That I fell pregnant straight away. I render in the dream I felt happy. But when I woke up I was horrified hence I have been thinking about contreception already!


----------



## minidancer

Haha me too, no more babies here!! At least not for a few years anyway. I think if we were having another girl we would definitely try again in a year or 2 for another, but having one of each I don't know anymore. I found it hilarious when I was being discharged after having LO last time and the midwife was telling me to make sure and remember about contraception until I saw my gp at 6 week check-up! I was laughing saying don't need to worry about that, the last thing I was thinking about with a stitched up hooha was dtd!! I was in that much pain I was considering banning it for life :rofl:


----------



## dt1234565

Ladies ladies ladies!!!

Quick update. My beautiful girl was born by emergency c section at 22.12 tonight weighing 5lb 8oz.

She is perfect and healthy and weighs 5lb 8oz. So happy just can't sleep!

Will update proper story later but just had to share xxx

How dya post pics on here with an iPhone???


xxxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

In hospital having contractions! Will update later.

Congrats Deb! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## minidancer

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations Debbie, that is fantastic news, so delighted for you. What a good weight she is for being a few weeks early! Can't wait to see pics. Hope you are feeling ok and managed to get some sleep. Lots of love and hugs to you and your wee princess :hugs:

Brandy hope all is ok with you :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh my god congratulations Debbie :) I can't believe she's here, this is all starting to get very real! So glad she's healthy and such a good weight. I don't think you can post pics with an iPhone - if you can I haven't figured out how yet! Can't wait to see her :) x

Brandy hope you and baby are doing well, looks like you could be second :) x


----------



## meganOUFC

You can use iPhone for pics. You have to download an app called photo bucket. 
Upload pictures to there. Then view your photo within the app and tap the tiny i icon and then hold down your finger on the link code next to where it says ImG code. U will then get a pop up saying copied. 
Then you come back here and hold ur finger down in ur reply and then click paste when prompted :)
Sounds tricky but it's really not :)

And OMG!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! And we name is???????? XxxxxxX


Oh brandy please keep
Us informed!!! Icant believe it. It's all go isn't it


----------



## minidancer

It's a full moon on Saturday ladies!! Maybe we will have some babies on Sunday xx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Suze you never know! I really hope I don't go over as I'm starting to get bored already and feel like I'm wasting my maternity leave with no baby here to look after! I know I should make the most of the peace and quiet but I just want her here now - feel like I've been waiting a lifetime.


----------



## kaytee 123

ten days left cant wait to meet her :)
Name: Katie
Age: 19
Baby #: 3
Number of cycles it has taken to get your BFP: duno
Other half's name: Jay
Other half's age: 24
Ovulation date (if known): no idea
Estimate due date (if known): 12th may 2012
What did you do differently this cycle?: havent got a clue.
im not much help with my info lol.


----------



## meganOUFC

Welcome aboard Katie :) it's all
Go here!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Nicola I know what you mean! On Monday will be the stage I had my little girl, so going past that will make me feel overdue, so I think the next couple of weeks will really drag in. If I go over my actual due date it will be even worse. Hope all our babies decide to get a wriggle on and come and meet everyone.

Hiya Katie and welcome. You have joined us just as our first darling bud of may has arrived xx


----------



## minidancer

I hope it's a clear night for full moon, might go and stand in the garden on Saturday night for a wee while :haha:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

:haha: Leanne I will. I hope nobody sees me. I think the time of the full moon is something like 3am so it might need to be when I am up having my 3am toilet stop!


----------



## meganOUFC

minidancer said:


> :haha: Leanne I will. I hope nobody sees me. I think the time of the full moon is something like 3am so it might need to be when I am up having my 3am toilet stop!

Sounds like my kinda night!


----------



## minidancer

You will need to give it a go too Megan, you will be term on Saturday won't you? Perfect timing!x


----------



## meganOUFC

I will yes!!!!! Oh my god!!!!!


----------



## minidancer

Maybe all the remaining darling buds will have may 6th birthdays :haha:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne :hugs: Definitely not hormonal, I would be upset too! Hopefully baby arrives before then and if not its your mum that will be missing out on seeing her grandchild straight away. Is there a reason she has booked it for then? I would have thought she would have waited so she could help you. Try not to get too upset hun. It means you can have your precious bundle all to yourself at that time xxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

I would have thought they would have booked the end of June just to be on the safe side and baby would definitely be here then. I bet she will be gutted if you are late and she misses out. If that is the case though you can get settled at home as your own wee family. Will she not be upset that everyone will have met her grandchild before her? If it was me I would probably be really petty and not even send a pic. I would wait until she got home to see baby for the first time xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Back home. :( They monitored me over night, but it turns out it is just really painful bh. Kind of disapointed even though I know she should bake a little longer. I will be really peeved if they continue for three more weeks as hey ate quite painful. Sorry on phone.


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw brandy sorry to hear that. You're right though she is best off where she is for now, although it must be really disheartening when you think things are starting to happen. Never mind - only 6 more days and you'll be full term :) x


----------



## minidancer

Glad you are both ok brandy. I hope they ease up for you soon xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Glad you are feeling better about it today Leanne and woohoo for full term!! That's nearly all of us full term now!!

I know can't wait to see pics of Debbie's wee one. 

I hope Rose is ok, haven't heard from her in a couple of days xx

I got a letter this morning with my 40 week midwife appointment date and time-really really hope I don't reach that!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh dear. It makes you feel silly when they tell you youre not in labor. But you are right its beat she cooks for a litle longer not that ot makes you feel any better :(

My friend had her baby last night. SHe was due the day after me. He had a boy and he weighed 4lb 12oz! So tiny but he is doing just as well as any other baby. 
All these babies being
Born. My school friend had her baby te day before but he was a couple of days late. Her 4th boy!! Wow!!! Everyone I personally know all Barr 1 are having boys so I feel quite privileged to be having a girl. 

Hope everyone has a good day today. I have 2 children home from
School. Chloe with a fierce rash all
Over her body, so
Im sat in the doctors to see what they have to say. 
And my Connor hs a poorly tummy and is having quite alot of toilet breaks! Just Katie at school today!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

I was thinking the same! I wonder how Chloe is with the twins???


----------



## minidancer

Megan hope they are feeling better soon :hugs:

I know Leanne its amazing we are finally at the end!!

I read Chloe's this is it thread a while ago, she was about to have her section but not noticed anything since. Ooh I know maybe baby Isobelle is here already!


----------



## gypsy1981

I was wondering about Rose this morning too, I'm thinking Isobelle is here! Aw it's all so exciting, can't wait to see Deb's pics of her little girl too!

Megan hope the kids are ok and the rash is nothing serious.

Leanne hope you're feeling better after the news about your mum's holiday. Sometimes I just don't think they think! My mum is off to Ireland for a week on 4th June so if I go the full 2 weeks over then baby will only be a few days old when she goes too. I was quite annoyed at first but like Suze says, at least you'll get some peace and quiet to bond with baby and get settled as a family!

Well I just got back from my 38 week appointment and for once she's not stressed me out about anything! My blood pressure has stabilised, there's nothing in my urine, bump is measuring exactly 38cms and her heartbeat is perfect! It's a relief to come out feeling relaxed for once :) got my 40 week appointment booked in for my due date and she said after that I'll go in for a sweep at 41 weeks and then be induced at 42 weeks. I'm praying it doesn't come to that, I'll be so happy if I don't make it to my 40 week appointment.


----------



## minidancer

Nicola that is fab you have finally had an appointment with no worries!! I hope none of us reach our 40 week apps. Mine is booked for when I am 40+1 and I will be given a sweep then, then another at 41 weeks, induction at 41+3! Will they not do a sweep at 40 weeks for you?


----------



## meganOUFC

My 40wk appointment is made for the day before 40wks and they will do a sweep then. I do not want to be induced !!!!! Hell
No! 
I want to know how rose is!


----------



## minidancer

I don't want to be induced either!! Hope none of us have to be. I know I want to know too, hope everything is ok as she is holding baby Isobelle now and far too busy to update us x


----------



## gypsy1981

No she said the earliest she will give me one is 41 weeks and even then she said it would only be if I wanted it. She doesn't seem keen on doing them at all and won't even entertain induction before 42 weeks :( I'm praying I don't get to induction as I can't use the birthing centre if I have to be induced. I really want a natural and relaxed birth, fingers crossed!


----------



## minidancer

I find it so funny how it is one NHS but every area seem to do things differently. Here they won't let you go 10 days over your due date and I'd your waters break you have to deliver within 24 hours.


----------



## moggi

Awww ladies, bless you all and I wish I could say Baby Isobelle had arrived but she is still tucked up in the same place she has been for the past 37 weeks :dohh: When she does arrive you'll all be among the first to be told :happydance: 

The reason I've not been around is because my mobile internet decided to completely pack up on me, got a text saying I had almost reached my limit blah blah blah and that any extra usage would be chargable and then it just gave up on me :cry: 

Anyway..... I'm back home now, they let me go late yesterday afternoon (still without antibiotics?!) Hospital don't want to see me until next Thursday now unless of course there are anymore problems. Felt really poorly when I got home, threw up and then went to bed and didn't surface until this morning.

So much to catch up on!! Debbie huge congratulations :hugs: I bet you're so relieved she's here now. Did they ever find out what was causing your bleeding?

Brandy, glad you're ok and I hope Zoey doesn't give you anymore false alarms!

Leanne, sorry to hear about the holiday thing :( Is she definitely going?

Hope everyone else is ok? Any signs anyone? lol. I suddenly woke up this morning in a panic and thought "I can't have a baby!! I'm not mentally ready for this again" hmmmm bit late now lol. My hormones are all over the place although I don't think the hospital stay helped with that. Mark had been buying some things whilst I was away, a changing mat and a bouncy chair, I just burst out crying when I saw them :dohh: The up side is that I think I have got everything I need now apart from a cotbed matress but she wont need that for a while yet as i've got the moses basket :flower:

XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw rose so glad you are ok, we were worried about you! You will be glad to get home and hopefully you will have a problem free time until Isobelle arrives now. That's great you are all organised and ready now, you can relax now and not have to worry about getting anything. I am with you on the hormone front, I have been crying at ridiculous things. Enjoy your first full day at home hun xxxxx


----------



## moggi

Awww thankyou :hugs: Hormones are evil!!!! Wish this weather would perk up a bit too, don't think thats helping. Not sure if everyones got the same but its just grey and soggy here! Back last year when I found out I was pregnant I thought May is such a lovely month, it'll be sunny and warm etc etc lol. I know i've got a couple of weeks to go but I said to Mark this morning that I'll wash some of the new blankets we've got for Isobelle and put them in the car seat ready incase we are bringing her home in this kind of crap weather. xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm glad your at home now. At least you have your home
Comforts. <3 

This morning I keep having shooting pains
On
My
Cervix and back ache. Not pain
, ache. 
The pain on my cervix is worse when I move. Don't think it's anything to worry about. My and my other half dtd yesterday and there was a small amount of blood. After panic and feeling guilty a google search said this was normal. 
I'm thinking maybe the cervix pain could be related :/


----------



## moggi

Thanks Megan :hugs: I had the shooting pain thing something terrible yesterday. Usually its just a quick stab but I had a series of them lasting about 20 seconds, not a lot since though just loads of low down bh and a dragging feeling down below. I don't think she's in any hurry to turn up, she's either lazy like me or stubborn like her dad lol. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Sorry Rose to make you jealous but it has been absolutely roasting with me this week, in fact too hot!! Makes a change though, Scotland doesn't usually get better weather than England so making the most of it. 

Megan it sounds totally normal, especially if baby is low down, she is probably hitting your cervix xx


----------



## moggi

Yeah I don't blame you making the most of the weather. I was reading your full moon post and I doubt I'll be able to see any full moon at this rate with all the cloud lol xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Glad to see you and Isobelle are both ok Rose :) the wearer is pretty miserable here too, the rain has actually held off for a couple of days but it still wasn't exactly warm! It's back today though - grey, wet and gloomy! I'd thought may would be a lovely time to have a baby too as I thought I'd be able to go for walks with the pram to get the baby weight off. Ah well like you say we have a couple of weeks yet, it might get better!

Megan I know the pains you mean, I've been getting them for a week or two. I think it's when she presses down with her head and it can get quite uncomfortable. Embarassing too if I'm in the middle of a shop when it happens :)


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks, I feel all loved now :hugs: lol. I was having separation anxiety from the internet!! Tragic! As for washing i'm not sure to be honest, I know what you mean about the strong smell though. That is crap about the holiday but it will be her loss, sad though. Sounds like the kind of thing my ex mother in law would have done xxx


----------



## moggi

lol @ watermelon. I think we all agree when we say it feels a damn sight bigger than a watermelon in there and I'm supposed to be measuring small! lol xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Lol yes this is true, just as I was reading that I had a head bang my cervix (ouch) and a foot rammed up under my rib simultaneously :dohh: xxx


----------



## minidancer

Leanne I think the washing is fine, I has washed all little ones clothes. I did it last time too and the comfort fabric softener smelt quite strong, LO was fine and everytime I smell it, it reminds me of when LO was a tiny baby.


----------



## meganOUFC

Reading all about your washing and nowhere machine has just broken!!! :(


----------



## moggi

Oh no Megan :( xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

All i eat these days is Ice!!!! crunch crunch crunch !! all the time. My OH says i sound like a horse!!!
I keep craving a paswari naan too. ummm. i had one with an indan the other night and i keep tasting it!


----------



## gypsy1981

All I ever want to eat is Wensleydale cheese with cranberries! I've eaten a whole block since last night, I just can't get enough!

I'm getting period cramps, I'm starting to get excited! It's probably nothing though but it's my first real sign so far!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I quite fancy some wensleydale with cranberries now lol. All i've got is those damn bh still with a few other aches and pains but I've had that for weeks so I still stand by the prediction that she'll be late lol. xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm not entirely sure I have either. Had an odd pain one morning which I thought could be a braxton hick but that was about 3 weeks ago and I've had nothing since. 

Cramps seem to have gone now :( they lasted a couple of hours and I really thought something was gonna happen as my bump went really hard too but now there's nothing!


----------



## minidancer

Nicola it sound like braxton hicks that you have had tonight. I hate it when they are a bit uncomfortable as they make you think something is happening!! 

Leanne with my first I never noticed them, but if your bump goes rock solid that is them. My bump would go solid last pregnancy but I would only notice if I happened to touch it and even then I always thought it was just baby pushing outward or stretching, but it is actually bh. This time I can feel them happening though.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Leanne that definitely sounds like them. I bet you will be more aware of them now and feeling your bump all the time to check :haha:


----------



## gypsy1981

I thought it may have been braxton hicks last night too but the pain wasn't coming and going, it was more a constant dull ache like the beginning of a period. Could that be braxton hicks? 

Had a horrible sleep last night. Every time I fell asleep I'd wake up 20 mins later with agonising pain in my hip and back and have to re-adjust myself. It's strange as the night before I slept like a log. Good job I don't have to be anywhere today!

It's my dad's 60th birthday party on Friday night and I have a very strange feeling that I'm going to go into labour during the party - it would be typical of a child of mine to be that awkward :) plus the fact that the following day is the 12th and everything big in our lives seems to happen on the 12th - we met on 12th October, got married on 12th February and I got my BFP on 12th September so it seems fitting she'd be born on the 12th too :)


----------



## minidancer

Yeah definitely sounds like bh Nicola. I get the constant cramping too, it even radiates down my thighs like I would sometimes get with my period. Hopefully it means something for both of us!

Aw wow that would be amazing if baby did arrive on the 12th, it would complete the pattern! 

I hope you manage to catch up on some sleep today, I was awake with heartburn most of last night, can't wait to not suffer with it anymore!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## moggi

The cramping is horrible sometimes, i get it all in my hips too. Been all in my lower back too since i got up today but i'm not sure if thats due to being more mobile since i got out of hospital. Woke up at 6 this morning feeling like my bladder was being twisted and ripped from my body, managed to hobble hunched over to the loo and it eased off a few mins after i'd been for a wee, wondered if it was anything to do with that water infection they havent treated? Drinking loads of water to be on the safe side :) Nicola, be interesting to see if she does arrive on the 12th :happydance: Is it the full moon tonight? XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Hope every one is feeling well today. Yay! Full term today :)
Chloe has a dance competition tomorrow so no
Baby for me
Please yet! Hahahahahaha x


----------



## moggi

Congrats on reaching term :happydance:

You know how it is, when you've got something important on they're bound to disrupt it :dohh: Hope all goes well at the competition :flower:

My backache has gone, yay! She has been going mad in there again though, seems to have dropped off to sleep at the moment after giving me endless bashes to the cervix! I'd love to have a window to see what she's doing in there sometimes, feels like she's trying to burrow out lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Ha ha, yeah you've got a point! Suze happy birthday, i said it on fb too but thought i'd say it again :hugs: Anyway, i've just had a vindaloo and ready for some moon action later lol. I have been having more bh this evening and a few twinges but i think i'm just getting a bit carried away :rofl: To be honest if something did start i think i'd poo myself (hopefully not literally) XxX


----------



## moggi

Morning ladies, any signs of any moon babies? I woke up at 4.30 for the usual toilet trip and couldn't even see the moon lol. Hope everyone's ok :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Thanks ladies, had a lovely relaxing day and went out for dinner last night. Kind of hoped being out for dinner would be the perfect inappropriate place to go into labour but no such luck!!

I was up about half 3 and could sort of see the moon but it was far too cold to go outside :haha: Wish I had now after reading that it the biggest and closest full moon of the year!! I have had some on and off cramping today but don't think it means anything. 

Hope you are all good and having a nice weekend! xxx


----------



## moggi

Glad you had a lovely day Suze :) 

I've had a load of cramping today too but I think thats more due to the vindaloo last night than anything else lol. Don't think I'll be risking another one until after she's arrived :wacko:


----------



## gypsy1981

Happy belated birthday Suze! Glad you had a nice day but shame baby didn't decide to show up to share your birthday x

Rose I've had cramping again today too, hopefully we're all getting close! My friend had a baby girl on Friday and has just posted on Facebook that she's sitting enjoying her first alcoholic drink in 9 months - I'm so jealous! I REALLY need a glass of wine now!


----------



## dt1234565

Hello ladies!!!!

Sorry for being so quiet but I keep thinking "I'll be home tomorrow and will update with pics then". However we are still in hospital!!! 14 days after I arrived thinking I'd only be here for 2 hours!

So here's the long birth story which started this day last week!

I start bleeding more heavily at 3pm last Sunday, so I am taken to labour ward for monitoring. Early hours Mon morn waters are broken. I had a hormone drip put in at 5.45am to start contractions. No contractions. Then a few hours later a second attempt. Still No contractions. Its now 4pm and 10 hours being on a drip, my stomach is sore from tightenings but they do not hurt like a contraction should, therefore i am still not contracting. Dr then examines me and she's turned! Shes now feet first. Stopped the labour. May need an emergency section. Dr then successfully turns her. 

Start the whole process again! Back on a hormone drip for hours. Doesn't work. I then had a pessarie at 7pm then another at 1am. Then got really hot and was shaking. My blood pressure was high and my pulse I then went a bit more wierd than normal. All calmed down by 6am although my temp and pulse stayed high. Pessaries havent worked so back on hormone drip. At 3pm in am checked and I am 5-6cm, we are all over the moon! I am then checked again at 6pm and 7.30pm, still 5-6cm so am scheduled for c section, it's now 42 hours since my waters were broken. One last check for dilation at 10pm and at 22.12 she is born at last by emergency c section weighing in at 5lb 6oz x

I honestly thought this being my 4th baby I'd practically spit her out but it's been the most difficult birth of all by a long way, but she is worth every pain and stitch and every minute and hour it's taken to get here. Would I do it all again? Not on your nelly! But for her, yes, a million times over. X

Anyway I can't believe I never mentioned her name! We have called her Indy and she is really precious. X

We are still here as she needs intravenous antibiotics and has had some light therapy for severe jaundice. I have also been really sick. We are, fingers crossed, at the end of the road now and are hoping to go home really soon. xxxx

Lots of love to you all and I shall try to keep up till all our bubbas are here xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Wow it sounds like you really had a tough time, so glad she's finally here and doing well though! Hope you both get to go home soon and can't wait to see pics of her :) congratulations again xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Sounds like a complete nightmare!!! At least Indy is here now and safe and sound! I love her name. It's beautiful. Can't wait to see some pictures when u get home xxxx love to you all xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw! Congrats Deb. Sorry it was such a rough time. Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie sounds like you had a rough time :hugs: So glad you and baby Indy are fine. Beautiful name! Hope you get discharged soon to get settled in at home as a family of 6. Can't wait to see pics of your princess. Take care huni :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Blimey Deb sounds a right ordeal but glad you're both ok :hugs: 

Beautiful name and I can't wait to see the pics.

Did they ever find out what was causing the bleeding?

Hope you're both home soon :hugs: XxX

Hope everyone else is ok? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Yeah stupid full moon!!! :haha: Hmmmm there are so many things I am looking forward to!! A nice cold g & t and a glass of bubbly, being able to do housework without having to take a rest and catch my breath! Eating whatever I like without worrying about heartburn! Being able to keep my house tidy instead of looking at something lying on the floor or dropping something and thinking 'do I really need that enough to justify bending to pick it up'. Being able to run around and play with LO. Sleep in same bed as hubby since my snoring will have disappeared. Wearing normal clothes.......man my list could go on and on and on :haha:


----------



## gypsy1981

Mmm G&T, oh how I've missed it! And red wine... And rose wine.... Although I still won't be able to have much while I'm breastfeeding :( 

I'm looking forward to being able to sleep on my stomach, being able to lie on one side for more than 40 mins without waking up with a dead hip, being able to eat meals with onions in them again, being able to enjoy chocolate without thinking of what's coming afterwards, binning my bottle of gaviscon, seeing my stretch marks fade a bit, being able to bend over, being able to buy new clothes that don't come from mothercare or Next maternity section.... Oh I could go on forever!

The main thing has to be though that I can stop worrying about why I haven't felt any movement for a couple of hours - I think it'll take some adjusting to not having someone kick me in the tummy repeatedly throughout the day :)


----------



## minidancer

The last time I was desperate to be able to sleep on my front again as that wa show I always slept before getting pregnant. When it came to it though my body seemed to forget how to sleep comfortably on my front and I couldn't do it and never slept on my front again :cry:


----------



## meganOUFC

That's what I am looking forward to. Sleeping on my front and also not subjecting everyone to my snoring!!! What is it with that?????? Why do I all of a sudden snore???? Like a pig apparently! Lol

I've got a new problem
Now. Piles! Ouchy!!!!!! May have something to do with a horrible hard bench I had to sit on for most of yesterday :( I can barely sit down at all today. Plus the pressure from baba. I so want this baby to arrive now!


----------



## gypsy1981

Bleh - insomnia is back! It's such a good job I don't have to go to work these days as I only average about 3 hours sleep a night :(

Sorry if this is tmi but I've had a touch of the runs today and I'm so fricking excited as it's my first real sign that things are starting to happen! It seems to be getting worse as the day goes on as well so I'm hoping that's a positive! Also got a really achey pelvis - like when I turn over in bed it feels like all the muscles down there are being stretched and there's lots of pressure against them. Hope this means she's low down!


----------



## BrandysBabies

:( Had a horrible OB appt today. Had a new male OB come in with the head nurse into my tiny room and get on to me for my diabetes and the fact that I have gained 20lbs in the last 7 weeks. First off, I AM controlling my diabetes!! And secondly, I am not doing anything different as far as eating or activity than I was before the last 7 weeks. I have only gained 20lbs the ENTIRE pregnancy!! I was in tears by time I left and they are talking about wanting to take her earlier just to ensure that she doesnt get too big. Go ahead!!!! That way I wont have to see any of you stupid DRs ever again!! I have no control other than what I am already doing to ensure she is healthy and happy. They were upset that I didnt bring in my blood sugar monitor, well I would have if you had told me I needed to!! I was told to bring it in next Monday, like it's going to matter a week before I deliver?!?!? Morons!! I am sorry, It just upsets me all over again every time I think about it! At my scan afterward with the high risk specialist, she assured me that the baby is only in the 61% percentile and that my sudden weight gain is probably water weight as my ankles are swollen now and werent before. 

So now my mission is to do everything in my power to bring on labor before my appt next week as I will be damned if I go through another day like today! I am term tomorrow!! Yeah!!! Isn't the point for this to be as happy and relaxed time as possible?! Instead I have been made to feel like I am causing harm to my baby, which has really stressed me out!

Sorry, mini rant over!! I just hope that DR isnt the one delivering me!


----------



## moggi

Awww Brandy sorry you had such a bad appointment :hugs: Some healthcare "professionals" have absolutely no bedside manner at all. Congrats on reaching term :happydance: XxX

I feel really weird today, not pregnant at all if that makes sense? Been feeling like it for a couple of days but today even more so. Must be a hormone thing mustn't it? The thought of actually having a baby in the next few weeks seems impossible, has anyone else felt like this? Had a weird dream again last night too about bleeding really heavily, it was just running out of me and I couldn't stop it but I wasn't pregnant in the dream....... strange is not the word! 

Nicola, I had a few episodes yesterday on the toilet too (tmi lol).

Hope everyone is ok :) 

XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw brandy sorry your app was so crap, hope you don't have to see that doctor again! Congrats on reaching term - is that all of us full term now?

I can't believe I'm due next week - the last couple of weeks seem to have flown by!

Rose I've had days where I don't feel pregnant too, although it doesn't tend to last a whole day as the heartburn always makes a mean comeback and reminds me! Maybe it's a sign that things are close to the end for you?

Anyone had any more symptoms? I've still got the aching pain in my pelvis/pubic bone and got an ache in my lower back but nothing apart from that!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I think my problem is that i've had so many 'signs' for so long now and then the hospital stay and it just feels like it'll never happen if that makes sense. I think its just hormones, I've got my hospital appointment and growth scan on thurs so hopefully i'll have perked up by then. Also had letter from midwife today with my 40 wk appt (well 39+6). I fell asleep earlier on the bed and just woke up, now i feel all out of sorts, haven't had any dinner, moan moan lol. Nicola hopefully these are signs for you :) Leanne good luck at your appt tomorrow :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Morning ladies, how are you all? Can't believe we haven't had anymore babies!!

Brandy sorry your app went so crap, hope baby arrives soon and you have a different doctor xx

Good luck at your app today Leanne. 

I had my scan. Baby is estimated to be about 8lb just now and he is lying sort of side on, the consultant wasn't worried about his size or position do that's good!! She did scare the total shit out of me by phoning me after the scan asking me to go back in for another doctor to do a scan as she wasn't convinced she had checked baby's face properly! Even though she had shown me his mouth, lips and cheeks and had said that you don't usually see the face if baby is in the correct position at that stage. Had to go all the way back where another consultant spent about 20 minutes looking at his face. He concluded by saying that he couldn't see anything that would cause him concern but can't rule anything like cleft lip out!!

WTF?! I asked what the first consultant was worried about that needed a second opinion and he said that whilst doing the scan she had inadvertently started going through the anomoly list that is done at 20 weeks and afterwards wasnt satisfied she had checked everything properly. Does this sound like a proper reason? Would they lie to me or would they have to tell me of they thought there was even the slightest possibility something was wrong? Or are they just covering their own backs by double checking things in the scan that the first consultant didn't check properly? I'm surprised the worry hasnt put me in labour!!!!


----------



## moggi

I had to read that about three times to make sure I could believe what I was reading! I don't know what they are playing at but to worry you like that is absolutely unacceptable! I would imagine and hope that a cleft lip would have been quite obvious and hopefully they are just covering themselves. Reminds me of when I had my first baby and all of a sudden on a routine appointment at 37wks I ended up having ammnio etc and she supposedly had some genetic problem incompatible with life. (which was all rubbish).

I know its easy to say but try not to worry too much. :hugs: I'm sure your little boy is absolutely perfect and the hospital are just being paranoid for some weird reason. They should have given you a better explanation than that though! 

I can't believe we haven't had anymore babies yet either lol. I've lost what looks like more of my plug this morning AGAIN, I doubt it means anything is imminent. Got a horrible feeling i'm going to be 41+3 or 41+5 before anything happens :(

Suze hugs again, maybe you could ask your midwifes opinion, she might be able to shed some light on their reasons?

XxX


----------



## minidancer

Thanks Rose :hugs:

I am sure everything is ok but I can't help worrying. At my 20 week scan he was looking towards my back do I had to go for a walk and go back in for him to move. When I went back he was in the perfect position to check his face and the sonographer said everything was perfect, so I would have thought anything would have shown up then. Plus the consultant said they rarely pick things up at this late stage as its so hard to see things since baby has such little room!!! I just don't understand why bother doing that when I am so close to my due date anyway! I am holding onto the hope that as professionals they would have to tell me if they even had the slightest suspicion something was wrong.


----------



## moggi

Yes I'm sure they would tell you :hugs: They're probably just covering their backs.

I've got another growth scan tomorrow so god knows what conclusions they'll come to from that lol. Fingers crossed she's still following the same line :) 

I'm off to Morrisons with my mom in a bit, really don't feel like going, got a horrible dragging feeling again in my lower back. It disappeared for a few days but now its back. The joys of the final weeks eh? lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Rose, let us know how it goes. Have fun at morrisons! Hope your back gets better soon, I am having back and stomach cramps too, just wish they would come to something!! xxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks :hugs:

Its infuriating when they don't come to anything isn't it? Thats why I just try and ignore them but sometimes they get too much to just ignore don't they? Got those damn bh too, really don't want to go, feel like having a duvet day today lol 

I'll check in later, see how everyone is :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

That would scare the crap
Out
Of me had that happened! I can't believe they done that!!! Now when u do have your baby all you are going to worry about is if he has cleft pallet! :(

No signs for me apart from the most painful , huge and uncomfortable cherry that appears to have sprung up from my bum!!! Yes a pile. It's been my 3rd day today and
It's worse! Doctor says its because the head is right down. She said engaged but knowing my
Luck. Come tomorrow at ante natal appointment she will have moved!!!! I'm
Not bound up or constipated
So I see no other reason for the huge growth I have! I am Infact quite loose (could be a sign). 
I've been having award winning Brixton hicks too! And anyone else feel like they are walking with a melon in between their legs????
I officially said it yesterday. I've had enough!!!! Eviction time I think!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Yes i'm not walking right either lol. Think i'm defo going to have to leave the big shopping trips til shes arrived now. Thought i was going to faint at least twice, had to get eldest daughter to push the trolley round corners whilst ihung on to it lol. Come back and feelabsolutely crap now. Plus felt all soggy at the checkout and i'd got a pad covered in snot (lovely lol). How much more plug can i produce?! Think i'll have to go for a lie down after i've put the shopping away, i feelabout 90 lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

My plug with Katie was immense!!! Like seriously!!!! You'll have your baby with 3 days I recon!!!! <3

Hut hummmmmm......... Bump pictures?? Our last time????


----------



## moggi

Ha ha, I wish it was within 3 days! I've had all this before though before the bleeding so I'm not reading too much into it. 

Yeah I'm up for a bump pic although mine just seems to be shrinking these days lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## dt1234565

Hello ladies! So strange listening to you all at the end of the road hoping waiting and wanting for babies arrival and my baby is here already! I thought I'd be the last one to pop too!

Ok so, I hope this works as its taken ages to suss out!

Here is My little Indy xxxxx


https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/f9a86e2f.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/9a3b1f0e.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/52272767.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/ea042971.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/5fc1fc70.jpg
https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/Indy/1a3e89df.jpg


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Awwww she is beautiful <3 when can u take her home? X


----------



## minidancer

Leanne sorry you have had such a crap afternoon!! Have they booked your app for next week?

Debbie Indy is absolutely gorgeous, what a wee cutie!! You must be so proud. I hope you can all go home soon xxx


----------



## akjk

sorry i've been such a crappy buddy! Monday after work i got put on bedrest :( my bp has been high so i've been on br and will be until at least friday today she did an nonstress test and put me on some high blood pressure med, so if my bp arn't better with the med she said she may induce me friday! AHHH well anyways we will see i'm happy to see at least one person has had her baby :) Such a doll, but anyways we are all on a downhill slide!


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh Debbie she is absolutely beautiful! I can't believe how small she is - looking at pics of her is making my hormones go crazy to hold my own baby :) hope you both manage to get home soon and start family life x

Leanne still can't believe how crappy your docs were, did you manage to get anything re-booked? My midwife is only in surgery once a week too but when the surgery was closed the other week she done a home visit for me due to me being so far on. Could they not do that?

Amber sorry to hear about your blood pressure, although I would imagine bed rest is not too much of a hardship at this stage as sleeping is pretty much all I want to do anyway :) must be crappy though not knowing what is happening. Hope it's come down a bit by your appointment on Friday x


----------



## moggi

Awww deb shes gorgeous, i want one!! Lol. Leanne hope they see you soon, sounds as bad as my doctors surgery! Amber, fingers crossed your bp sorts itself out, keep us posted. Got (hopefully) my last growth scan this afternoon, a bit nervous actually and dont know why. Hope everyone's ok? XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Good luck for today at your scan :) 

I'm not suprised about the midwife Leanne. Nothing suprise's me with them!!!!

Just had my ante-natal. I'm measuring 40cm!!!!! And 
Not even 38 weeks until Saturday!!! Head is engaged 4/5 hence ten melon I'm between my legs feeling hahahahahaha weird as mu girls heads never engaged until labor!! Oh well. It's all fun isn't it!


----------



## gypsy1981

Had the best news ever today! Steven went for an interview last week for a job which is £7.5k more than what he's on and they just called and offered him the job this morning! :) :) :)

We're so over the moon - its subject to security clearance as its for a company that prints money and passports but we know he's not going to fail that so its basically just a matter of waiting for the security clearance coming through and then he can put his notice in. Takes so much pressure off financially while I'm on maternity leave and it means we can definitely afford for me to go back part time and spend more time with baby once she's here - oh I'm so happy :)


----------



## minidancer

Good luck at your scan Rose. 

Megan that's good news baby is engaging, my LO never engaged and this one is still at the brim so have never experienced the melon between the legs feeling. 

Nicola that is fab news, so happy for you xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thats brill news nicola, just had some similar news myself. Marks company hes been with has started to fold and they haven't even paid him for the past two weeks. He's just registered with an agency and been offered a job at land rover! Only problem is he starts the day before Isobelles due lol. We're hoping she hurrys up now :happydance: XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Oh leanne, thats exactly the kind of thing i'd do! As for land rover thrown in, he said hes happy with his mondeo for now (unfortunately) lol. Right, i'm off to the hospital now, got butterflies, what is wrong with me?! Lol. Catch you all later :) XxX


----------



## minidancer

Leanne you would have thought they would have at least phoned you to let you know someone was coming. Hopefully you get it sorted for you. 

Excellent news Rose, you will be delighted. Good luck at your scan, let us know how you get on.


----------



## dt1234565

Megan, great news on your sunken melon! Lol! Hopefully not long now!!!

Great news on hubby's job Nicola, loads to celebrate now x

Leanne so sorry your not having much midwife luck! I hope you get something sorted soon.

Rose, good luck with the scan.

Indy and I are home and very pleased to be here I can tell you. I have a bag full of drugs and even injections i need for the next few days and have had a call from the Drs already as i need to go in for further blood tests. My heamaglobin is apparently very very low which would explain why I look like the grim reaper without my make up on, and why I am so bloody tired more so than I was when pregnant!!!

All the same it's bloody great to be here!!! I even cried (very unexpectedly) when we pulled up on the driveway! xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

That's typical Leanne. Sort of thing that happens to me!!!!!!! Someone told me toucan walk
Into lloyds chemist and they will check your blood pressure there and then. Does stop u being annoyed but useful to
Know
If u were worried :( x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Debbie that is fab news you and Indy are finally home. You can now start getting settled in. Hope you start feeling better soon Hun, I'm sure being at home will help a lot with that :hugs: xxx


----------



## moggi

Glad youre home deb must be so relieved :) All went well with scan until i saw doctor at the end and they've booked another appointment for 41 weeks. The worst thing is I reckon i'll actually still have to go :( its going to be a long 3 weeks! XxX


----------



## moggi

Oh and for some completely unknown reason they've changed my edd to 24th from 22nd on all the scan documentation?!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I know its all a bit weird isn't it? I hope i don't get that far toobut she looked very comfy in there today. Since i got home the dreaded bh's have started up again, i'm so fed up of them, they wear me out lol. XxX


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> Just bought an Obi TENS Babycare on ebay for £24 (brand new in box) - seemed like a good deal! Takes 6-8 days to be delivered though, so will have to see if it arrives before baby does! The race is on!!

Mine is fab, really helped me last night when i had backache and bh's. I can see it going on again this evening at this rate. Oh and the boost button is heaven lol XxX


----------



## moggi

Its ominously quiet on here this morning lol, any new arrivals yet? I've been getting a bit upset to be honest, it's great news about marks job but i'm worried now that he'll miss the birth :( Unless she arrives before next weekend (which is unlikely) we run the risk that he will have to go to his new job and defo won't be able to take any time off because he'll only just have started there. I know I could be worrying about nothing but its still at the back of my mind XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Yeah i'm trying not to dwell on it too much, but you know how the less you try to think about something the more you do lol. As for back up partners there is my eldest daughter (not sure how much support she'd be but still lol) my best friend too but that would all depend if she could get someone to look after her 4yr old. My mom has offered too but she was there when i had first daughter and the midwife ended up spending more time attending to her than me lol. Hopefully it wont come to it and mark will be there :) Feeling so fed up today, (hormones) these bh's just keep coming and i just feel so uncomfortable with them all the time. Hurry up Izzy! XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

aww, i'm not sure i've got any new stretch marks to be honest, bump just seems to be shrinking lol. I don't know what to do with myself when i feel like this, did the washing up but kept having to stop due to bh and soo much pressure! Just sitting rocking on side of bed at the mo willing them to stop, they are natures cruel joke!! I think mark thinks i've gone mad lol XX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Elanesse said:


> Are you sure they are deffo BH and not real contractions? Maybe Isobelle has heard us! x

That's what I was just thinking!!!!!! My bh are uncomfortable but not painful! If you are in pain I would get checked out! ASAP!

I've had bh all day I'm and off. I think the head is moving down more. The pressure is unreal too! Also lost some
Mucus not loads but some. So I think my bodies getting ready. Now I've typed it I'll be 2 weeks late hahahahahaha!


----------



## moggi

I think Theyre only bh yeah, sat on my ball instead now. Keeping a tab on them again but they are 10 mins then 12 then 9 so not regular or getting any closer. Megan i'm with you on the mucous again lol, was in the bath earlier and had to fish some out of the water again, so gross lol XxX lets hope non of us go over but i've got such a horrible feeling i'll end up being induced the beginning of june :(


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww leanne, you don't have to have any signs for it to happen. I don't think anything happening, i just think i'm in for a really crappy next few weeks lol. XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Sorry to disappoint ladies, I'm still here and still pregnant. Getting fairly regular pains and tightenings just now, an aching back, feel sick and have loads of pressure down low. Trying not to get my hopes up though. Just wish my waters would go like the last time and then I would know for sure. This waiting for something to happen and wondering if something is happening is really starting to piss me off!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Ooooh how exciting! I had to have my waters broke with all 3 of mine! All at around 7 cm too then after that the labor sped up like no ones business. So don't leave it too long to get it checked out babe!!!!!!!! It could be too late by then!


----------



## moggi

oooh suze exciting but i know what you mean, had to get off my ball as i had one that defo didn't feel like a bh, it was a really nasty one, thought i was going to wet myself too lol. 20 mins apart now so they're probably tailing off again. Those m&s things are so cute leanne, you'llfind out soon enough what youre having :) XxX


----------



## moggi

oh great the bloods back. I've so had enough :(


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

i'm hoping it was just a one off trickle :( x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

It wasn't old but i've not had anymore so fingers crossed it was just from one of those polyps or cysts again. I'm keeping an eye on it, it wasn't flooding like last time thank god :)


----------



## moggi

Call me selfish but i'm in so much pain here and i've got a house full of people. I really wish i could at least try to relax a bit. Both daughters got friends round and marks daughter stays everyfriday eve. I'm upstairs most of the time so i dont alarm his daughter with my positions and language everytime i'm in pain. Am i being unreasonable to want them all to go? X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Yeah i dont feel so bad since you put it like that. I've come to bed now anyway with tens on which is helping, the rest of them can get on with it :) XxX


----------



## akjk

Well BP a little better, BUT we got an induction date!! She said it would be better to just be induced sooooooooooo Wed night i go in for Cytotec and Thurs i get pitocin! AHH i'm scared now lol my 10 days just turned into 5! But i can't wait either i just want her here :) My countdown on facebook is still 10 b/c we arn't telling alot of people lol


----------



## moggi

Aww at least you can prepare yourself, good luck XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

oh wow Amber that is fab!!!!!!! feeling abit nervous for you eeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## akjk

i know! I'm getting nervous too... A little panicky lol


----------



## moggi

It is a bit scary when you have a definite date but you'll be fine :hugs: I managed to get some sleep despite the house full lol. No new bleeding thank god :) Fingers crossed for a pain free day today. Hope everyone's ok? XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

moggi said:


> It is a bit scary when you have a definite date but you'll be fine :hugs: I managed to get some sleep despite the house full lol. No new bleeding thank god :) Fingers crossed for a pain free day today. Hope everyone's ok? XxX

Hope u have a better day today :) you could do with some rest. I think we all do. Especially with what is coming our way!!!!! X


----------



## moggi

Yes good point! Lol. It won't be long for any of us now will it? :happydance: I'm having a better day so far thankfully :) and the suns even come out, yay! XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I know. Great weather for a change!!! 
Got a hectic long day tomorrow. Chloe has another dance competition 100 miles away!!! Thank fully. Ashley is driving and also my sister lives in Worthing (where it is) so I have company or should I say assistance lol
My bump has really dropped the last couple of days.
Anyone else noticed this????? 
Yesterday someone said "haven't u had that baby yet" I looked and them and said "yeah, last week" ha ha ha you should have seen their face lol!!!!!


----------



## meganOUFC

Lol at the ticker below my post ^^^^^ mummy has hemmoroids and the runs. Well you're not wrong kiddo!!!


----------



## moggi

You have got a day of it tomorrow! I can't stand being in the car for 5 mins at the mo let alone 100 miles! Hope she does well at the competition :) I'm not sure about dropping but her head doesn't seem to be giving my cervix a rest today, doesn't matter whether i'm sitting, lying or standing she is constantly nudging it. Ouch! My runs cleared up a few days ago, i think i've gone the opposite way now lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

R u still feeling ok? 
After a walk around sainsburys I felt so bad it almost felt like the baby was going to fall out my hoo-haa at any minute! It was horrible. I know that's just pressure but by god it was the worst yet!


----------



## moggi

I had a 'moment' earlier this afternoon, started to feel really ill and then had some horrible cramping for an hour, was constant and i couldn't even stand up straight, made me cry and really scared me but thankfully it went. Now just got achey period type pains but nothing major. Taking it easy now coz i think thats what made me feel so poorly earlier. I've got loads of pressure too when i'm upright. Happy days lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I have cronic dioreah now too ffs!
All dignified stuff it's it!!!!!!!!
Just want to get through tomorrow that all. Them she can come and say hello. But not until then! X


----------



## meganOUFC

Excuse the typos. I'm
On my phone!


----------



## moggi

Oh god i don't envy you having to do tomorrow with the runs lol. My blockage problem seems to have cleared too, starting to think any pains i've got are more to do with a dodge tummy than any impending baby lol. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Well any pains I get better be a dodgy tummy. Well at least until after tomorrow!!!! 
Need to sleep agggghhhhhh but it's so uncomfortable!


----------



## moggi

Hope you get some sleep and have a great time tomorrow :) Hope everyone else is ok, its been very quiet on here......


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Glad you're ok leanne (apart from the runs). I'm relieved the bleeding didn't escalate too :) I've woken up after a crap nights sleep with a cough/cold, trapped wind, a very wriggly baby which makes the trapped wind worse lol. I actually hope she doesn't turn up at the mo (never thought i'd say that lol) i don't think i could face giving birth feeling like this. Ugh, feel snotty and grotty, lovely combination. On the plus side, sun is out again :happydance: XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

I had my girls (my 2nd and 3rd and last 2 pregnancies) whilst I had the most unbelievable stinking colds!!!!!
It's not nice. But for some reason. Really
Common!!!! I've no idea why. Maybe it's to do with our pregnant bodies :/ who knows!!!!
Runs
Not so bad this morning. But I didn't eat so much yesterday as I had a sucky feeling most of the day. So maybe it will lay off a bit today. Still got the achy swirly feeling you get with a dodgy tummy though. Maybe it's just nerves for Chloe. Half way to Worthing already. Maybe a little further so not much longer in the car :)

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## moggi

Aww i hope she does really well today and also that your tummy calms down. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Well ladies, this is it for me!! Waters broke at 9.30 this morning. I am 4cm, contractions about 5 mins apart but they aren't too painful. I am on the ward just now until they kick up! If things don't progress I am booked for drip induction tomorrow morning but hoping it doesn't come to that!!


----------



## akjk

minidancer said:


> Well ladies, this is it for me!! Waters broke at 9.30 this morning. I am 4cm, contractions about 5 mins apart but they aren't too painful. I am on the ward just now until they kick up! If things don't progress I am booked for drip induction tomorrow morning but hoping it doesn't come to that!!

yay! HOPFULLY you do not have to have the drip!! That would be sweet! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw good luck Suze - hope things speed up for you soon and you have a nice straight forward delivery :) can't wait to see pics of your little boy!

Haven't caught up on all the other posts yet - been mad busy this week but hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Gemini85

Any room for a late joiner? :) x


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Well ladies, this is it for me!! Waters broke at 9.30 this morning. I am 4cm, contractions about 5 mins apart but they aren't too painful. I am on the ward just now until they kick up! If things don't progress I am booked for drip induction tomorrow morning but hoping it doesn't come to that!!

Thats great, fingers crossed it doesn't come to the drip but it wont be long now either way! Yay! :happydance: XxX


----------



## moggi

Gemini85 said:


> Any room for a late joiner? :) x

Hiya :) x


----------



## moggi

I'm having a bit of a shit afternoon. Waiting for the police at the moment. To cut a long story short i was involved in an'incident' in april last year. Obviously not going to say too much on a public forum but the offender is due to answer their charges on tues and i've been trying to forget about it. Now today out of nowhere the police are ringing me and wanting to see me. Really hoped izzy would be here before all this crap kicked off but she isn't. Got bloody tummy pains since they rang from the stress, grrrr XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thanks leanne, they haven't even turned up yet after i rushed back from my moms. Like a cat on a hot tin roof at the mo. Apparently their boss wants to see me tomorrow too, why do the police make you feel like youre the criminal sometimes? My mom said to remind them how close i am to my due date. Oh well, not to worry, i knew it was coming, just tried to put it out of my mind. Hope suze is getting on ok :) XxX


----------



## moggi

Still no sign of them, i'm well pissed off, mark reckons they wont turn up now. Going to put my feet up and try to relax XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Just saw your post on facebook suze. Congratulations!!!!! <3


----------



## moggi

aww me too fab news, congratulations :hugs: XxX


----------



## moggi

Wonder who's going to be next?! :) XxX


----------



## akjk

Mee please :)


----------



## Gemini85

Elanesse said:


> Hi gemini, how are you? Any labour symptoms yet?
> 
> Rose, so sorry you have to deal with this stress! Make sure you tell the police you need a break if it gets too much for you, yours and isobelles health is the priority x

Hey!!! 

No nothing here! Due 31st, but pretty certain it'll be a June baby! 
Got horrific SPD, been on crutches since 20 weeks, bubs is engaging and then popping out, when she's engaged, I am literally bed bound! 

Can't wait to hear of little ones arriving! So exciting!!! X


----------



## moggi

Sounds painful! I've got a feeling i've got a june baby too, hope not as she seems to have doubled in weight overnight lol. Could hardly turn over in bed and since i've got up i just feel sooo heavy. I think shes had a last minute growth spurt lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Thanks ladies. Just waiting for doctor to come round and do the checks then we can go home. Will write birth story when I get a chance xx


----------



## moggi

Congratulations again Suze, hope you're home soon. Can't wait to see some pics! XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Congratulations again Suze, hope everything went smoothly for you and little Connor is doing well! Can't wait to see pics of him!

Rose did the police turn up in the end? Hope everything went ok and they didn't stress you out too much!

Well after a hectic week last week I have absolutely nothing to do this week so I hope baby decides to make an appearance over the next few days! Mam thinks she is coming today as she had both me and my brother 3 days early, dad thinks she's coming tomorrow as its his birthday, and personally I don't feel like she's in a hurry to go anywhere. I've not lost any plug, not noticed any painful braxton hicks - the only symptom I've really had is a feeling of pressure when I'm walking about :(


----------



## moggi

Awww i hope she turns up soon for you :) Yes police came this morning, they told me he'd taken his own life yesterday, bit of a shock and the only up side to this is that i wont have to go to court now. Not exactly the ending i thought it would be or the justice but police said he knew he was going down for it and ultimately he was a very nasty piece of work. Still don't think its sunk in. I'll be ok though :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Wow - I'm guessing it was something pretty serious then! At least it's another scumbag off the streets and you don't have to go through the stress of going to court. I had to give evidence in a GBH with intent charge back in November and that was terrifying enough. Not something I want to go through again in a hurry! At least you can relax now and count down to Isobelle being here!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Oh god poor you, that can't have been pleasent. Youre right though, found out he'd done it to others too and we can do without people like that in this world! XxX


----------



## moggi

Sorry that delayed reply was to nicola lol but my mom rang before i posted it so it doesn't quite go with the flow. Apparently the police wanted to check i hadnt come to any harm from him before he'd done what he did, makes sense but there was no need to be so cloak and dagger about it. Still, its all over now. Who knows who'll go next, ambers got her date hasn't she. Bet i'll be last and all on my own lol. If i am don't all leave me and forget about me will you? Lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Everyone ok this evening?


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks Leanne :hugs: I'm fine thanks megan, lots of tummy ache and random bh but nothing else to report. How did yesterday go? XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Suze!! Congrats!! I can not wait to read your birth story and see your little man!!

AFM- Had a great appt today!! Yeah! I saw a different OB and he was super nice. I can not believe I am in the single digits!!! Only 8 days and I meet my daughter!! Roll on next Wednesday!! Oh and listen to how insane this is?!? I have gain 21lbs in the last 2 weeks!?!? 11lbs since last Monday?!? BUT, they figured out that I am retaining major water. They could barely see her on the scan today because I was holding so much water. At least its not baby! Lol!


----------



## dt1234565

Congratulations Suze!!!! Can't wait for pics!

And Rose how alarming with the police etc. 

Hope you are all well and may your labours be soon and quick ones!

xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Another friend of mine had her baby last night :) yay for her :( for me lol. 
Sunday was a ball!!! Chloe did really well she won her competition and is now feeling very pleased with her self. Bless. I nearly went into labor when they called her number out!!!! Hahahahahaha by the end of the day I was really feeling rough!!!
Felt tierd as hell yesterday! But feel really well today :)
Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## moggi

Thats great news about the competition :) Brandy not long to go now! Glad your appointment went well :) 7 days to go for me, after tomorrow i'll never have got this far before lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Well if we got this far. A couple of weeks shouldn't matter. 


Yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want my tummy back!!!!! :)


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Fab bump leanne, i'll have to get one up later. Mine is so small its embaressing lol XX


----------



## meganOUFC

I had to look this up ladies as this snoring is driving me absolutely friggin mad!!!!
https://www.parentsconnect.com/pregnancy/health/pregnancy-sleep/snoring_during_pregnancy.html


----------



## moggi

Thankfully i've not got the snoring problem but i've got a new night time nightmare. Coughed in bed as i turned over and wet myself so severely it went absolutely everywhere! Mark not impressed, bed still not dried out, why oh why didn't i put a pad on last night, i usually do just incase anything happens in the night. I'm off to buy some proper incontinence pads now. Can't believe how much can shoot out with one cough. HOW EMBARESSING!!! Hope everyone else is ok? Have to get my bump (if you can call it that) pic up later :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Good luck today Amber................. is it today?? xxxx:flower:


----------



## minidancer

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## akjk

Tonight is the night I start cytotec I'm getting pretty nervous last night I almost has a breakdown BC I realized it was the last night home that I would feel her move!!!! :( but on the bright side I will get to hold her and know she's OK! Good luck to every one else not much longer


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Suze your labour sounds perfect - apart from the bleeding afterwards which must have been a bit of a worry but so glad everything went so well for you and little Connor is here safe and well! How is Erin taking to him? Bet you're so happy with your little family :)

Leanne that's a great bump! I'll try and post mine tomorrow once I've uploaded the pics to the pc as it seems a bit long winded doing it on my phone and I can't be bothered to try and figure it out - lazy I know but I don't have much motivation for anything at the minute :)

Amber good luck today, hope all goes fast and smoothly and hopefully we'll be reading your birth story over next couple of days!

Rose - hope your mattress has dried :) I've had that overwhelming feeling that I'm going to pee myself in bed a few times too but managed to not move until the feeling has passed and then made a beeline for the loo!

I'm definitely starting to do the drooling thing and hav apparently been snoring for about 3 weeks now! Can't wait til this baby is out so I can get rid of some of these awful pregnancy symptoms. Heartburn has been a killer lately too - I seem to be going through a bottle of gaviscon every 4 or 5 days!

Well tomorrow is my due date but nothing seems to be happening. My body has had a bit of a 'clear out' today and I've had a few more tightenings than usual but no painful contractions or anything. Starting to think my friend's mum who says she's psychic and said that baby would come on 23rd might have been right. I was convinced she would be here long before that but it's only a week away now!


----------



## moggi

Great birth story Suze :) Nicola, no mattress is still damp :( Getting pretty fed up now, she must be so heavy on my bladder its happening everytime i make a significant movement. Might ask for any advice from gp's if its not resolved by tomorrow. I think my bladder has completely given up on me. It was quite a funny story this morning but not now, i'm fed up. Bump even smaller today too, saw someone that i havent seen for a few weeks and the cheeky cow thought i'd already had her. Going to do bump pic now, see what you all think XxX


----------



## moggi

Where the hell has it gone? :cry:


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

I can even see my feet again! lol. Mark asked was I sure she was still in there! I'm even smaller than I was yesterday, its so weird! XxX


----------



## moggi

And something else weird is that its not firm anymore, just squidgy if you feel it. I've never known this before with the other two. Do you think its normal? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne I thought I would be too, I'm quite gutted she's not here yet! Ah well I suppose the longer she's in there the better it is for her. I just feel like I'm wasting my maternity leave as I've already had nearly 3 weeks off :(

Rose you do look small but maybe it's just cos Isobelle has engaged and is hidden in your pelvis? Can't see anything being wrong at this stage, especially when you were monitored in hospital just a week or two ago. Mine seems to be a bit smaller too - still firm but definitely smaller. Might just mean you're going to give birth pretty soon :)


----------



## moggi

Yeah youre both right its probably that shes just tucked herself away :) Next midwife appointment is on monday leanne XxX


----------



## moggi

After reading some other posts on here i'm getting concerned this might not just be incontinence (hope to god it is!) Been soggy down there for nearly 24hrs now so going to ring the mw for advice when she starts in a few hours. Think its worth being checked just to put my mind at ease, probably going to end up feeling a complete fool but its been going on for too long now and is it coincidence that it started after the gush in bed when i coughed? Fingers crossed i've just got crap pelvic floor muscles lol. Good luck amber, hope all is going well x


----------



## meganOUFC

Worth getting it checked babe. I've book a midwife appointment this morning for tomorrow morning. I know it's a whole day away but I haven't had any symptoms but the reason I have booked it in when it isn't due until
Next week is because last night I had a ripping popping sensation down there when I was on the loo followed by some strong bh. But they went after an hour. No dribbling or anything. But just want it checked.


----------



## moggi

Yeah I don't blame you, I've decided its best to look silly than sit here worrying or even putting her at risk from the Group B strep. I am completely 50/50 about what it is but at least if I get checked it'll put my mind at ease :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Exactly!!! When r u going to get seen? X


----------



## moggi

Still waiting for them to answer the phone, tried so many times and its either engaged or just rings out! Good job its not an emergency isn't it? XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

That's just rubbish!


----------



## moggi

Im not sure whether to laugh or cry after the conversation i've just had over the phone with triage. They finally answered the phone so i told them the whole story, told them i really couldn't be sure where it was coming from. She said does it wet a pad so i said yes, then she said if you hold it up does it drip? I thought pads were designed not to leak but still. So i said no. She said she wouldn't like to say if it was or wasn't but keep a pad on (ive got nochoice, it leaked on to settee through three layers this morning) and if its wet in an hour call back but it could just be thin discharge you get at end of pregnancy. I told her this had been happening for the last 30+ hrs and she still said wait another hour! Its a complete joke isn't it? Apparently the gbs doesn't matter as they dont treat it until youre in labour anyway so thats a relief, but why do they induce women who's waters have gone after 24hrs routinely? E


----------



## gypsy1981

Did you call them back after an hour Rose? Have they given you any further advice?


----------



## moggi

Yeah i'm up there now waiting to be seen x


----------



## moggi

Good news! All is well :) it appears i'm just incontinent lol. So relieved, mw did say she was deeply engaged and thats probably the reason. XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Theon is unusual, i like it :) I do have a soft spot for George though. Isobelle is never behaved, made me look a complete idiot at the hospital. Mw said hows her movement been, i said shes been unusually quiet and i was a bit concerned about that too. As soon as the monitor was oshe went mad, squirming all over the place! Shes a cheeky girl:) So relieved it wasn't my waters though, still leaking like a good un! Hope i do realise if they do go with all this leakage already lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Theon is a character on Game of Thrones, it is quite an unusual name at the minute but it's really nice :) We quite liked Arya from that show as a girl's name and considered it for a middle name but I don't think it goes with Caitlin. 

I have days where I worry about movement too but she always seems to liven up on a night time so that puts my mind at rest.

Glad it wasn't your waters Rose, Isobelle is definitely a little character. I bet she gives you some grief when she's older :) at least she's quite engaged though so that'll explain why your bump has gone down so much.

I had my 40 week appointment today and baby is apparently as far engaged as she can possibly get without contractions to push her further down. Looks like its just a waiting game now! I've been booked in for a sweep next Thursday if she isn't here by then and then for induction the following Thursday although I'm hoping and praying I don't make it to either of those. The student midwife found it highly amusing how much baby was sticking her bum out when she was measuring her and both of them laughed about how she's going to have a big bum! My poor child is going to have a complex before she's even born :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Ah I thought you'd got it from the baby names website. Yeah he has turned into an evil character but the name is still nice :)

Had a full fresh pineapple, some spicy chicken pasta and a long walk round Ikea today to try and get things in motion. Had a lot of tightenings and quite a bit of pressure when I walk but still no contractions. I'm getting more and more convinced that she's going to be born on 23rd. Firstly it was my original due date (and I'm still convinced that's when she's due even if the scan did move her forward), secondly my friend's apparently psychic mum told me when I was about 16 weeks that she would be born on 23rd, and thirdly my midwife told me today that she'll be spending the day in the birthing centre on that day so if I go into labour then it'll be her that delivers my baby. I'd like that as I feel more comfortable with her than I would do with a total stranger! I'd still love for her to come before then but I am starting to think that's the day she's going to join us!

Is there no fraction on your notes to say how engaged baby is? Mine has ceph 2/5 or ceph 3/5 next to the last few appointments.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

It was to buy stuff for baby's room so it made it more bearable :) I felt the need to organise her drawers (nesting maybe?) so we went to buy some drawer spacers and some under the cot storage bags. I now have separate sections in the drawers for bibs, vests, sleepsuits, scratch mitts, socks, muslin squares and hats! It felt quite satisfying for some reason!

Yeah I heard too that some babies don't engage until labour so you never know it could happen soon. Bleh I'm sick now - cant believe I'll be officially overdue in 2 hours!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah that's annoying me too, I've had almost 3 weeks off which I could have spent with my baby. To be fair though I probably wouldn't have been able to stay awake at work over the last 2 weeks as I've been having an afternoon nap almost every day.

It was the scratch mitts that set me off as I have about 20 pairs of them and they were just lying everywhere! All nice and organised now though :)


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

How are you all?

Rose I'm glad everything turned out fine, wee Isobelle has been a little monkey! I bet that means she will be well behaved when she arrives. 

Happy due date Nicola! Those symptoms you have been having sound promising! Have you got a gym ball to bounce on? That might speed things along too. 

Babies definitely don't need to engage before labour, neither of mine did so there is hope!

Can't wait for more babies to arrive!! I wonder who is going to be next-it's do exciting. I can't wait to see what you have Leanne since you are our only yellow bump. Xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks Suze :) can't believe I'm still here and still pregnant. Body has been having more of a clear out tonight though so I keep thinking things have got to happen soon. How's life with baby Connor? Is he sleeping and feeding ok? Bet you're exhausted at the minute, all worth it though. Don't have a gym ball but keep swaying my hips when I'm washing the dishes, etc so hoping that might help!

I'm convinced Leanne is having a boy and I think Rose will be next to give birth. Amber's baby should be here by now, can't wait to see more baby pics!


----------



## meganOUFC

I wasn't engaged with either of my last 2 until labor!! But Connor my first born I was engaged for weeks! 
I have felt horrendous pressure today. Mainly this after noon. And some
Cronic contractions. But they have all died off now. Actually kind of relieved! But sort of gutted at the same
Time! Does that make sense????
I have the midwife tomorrow at 9:40. I wasn't supposed to have one this week as its my 4th but I accidentally (on purpose) booked one in to get checked out and stuff. 
I wonder
If any one has our babies tomorrow????????? X


----------



## moggi

Morning all, hope everyone's ok? Any signs of any new arrivals yet? :) Nicola, it must be so frustrating, i keep feeling like i've got ages left then realised i'll be overdue in a few days too! Mw said yesterday i think you're forgetting how far along you are, yes i am lol. After my speculum examination yesterday i started getting some pretty intense bh which came regularly for a few hours about 5 mins apart but fizzled out by the time i got into bed. I'd even said to mark these only need to start getting more painful and we might be on to something, but alas, no lol. I'd had a couple whilst on the ctg too and it was nice to see they weren't all in my head if that makes sense, mw said they were lovely bh's lol. Isobelle certainly is a monkey, feel like shes here already the amount of trouble she causes :) mw i had yesterday was the loveliest yet, she said hope to see you again in labour, if it was her delivering me i'd be really happy.Also said isobelle looked ecstatically happy in there. She made me feel so much better about feeling a fool about thinking it could be waters trickling. Although she did say she couldn't confirm some of them had, just that they weren't when she looked so they treat it as they haven't. I don't think i'll be next Nicola although it'd be nice, mw said isobelle knows the way out, she just needs to make her move now and it could happen anytime. We all know that about our babies but we all want to know when don't we?! I'm running out of time, mark starts his new job on monday. Isobelle will purposely come when hes unavailable, i just know it! Lol XxX


----------



## moggi

Megan i forgot, good luck at your appointment :) xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

I just saw bets Facebook this morning. Woo hoo we have another baby ladies :) x

My pains died off too last night. Midwife in half hour. 
I keep forgetting my
Bump picture. I will take one when I get
Home and post. Hopefully will
Be my last one. According to everyone Saturday's my
Day but I doubt it! It would be typical though as its the champions league final and that's all everyone wants to sit and watch lol!! I'm sticking with June 2nd though 
XX

Rose, isoelle must really be comfy :) <3


----------



## meganOUFC

Isobelle* silly
Phone x


----------



## moggi

Whose facebook?! What baby lol. Yeah shes well comfy in there, i have a feeling she'll be being evicted by the hospital beginning of june! Get that bump pic up megan, you don't know when it'll be gone lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Is that Amber's Facebook Megan? Must be as I'm guessing her little one will be here by now :)

Rose glad you found a nice midwife and hope she delivers your baby! My midwife said the same thing about baby knowing her way out, just need her to start heading for the light now :) I'm hoping something will happen over the weekend for me as really don't want to make it into my 4th week of mat leave without my baby but we'll see. Would be nice of things start to happen while Steven is home cos I'm a bit scared about going into labour on my own. Hope Isobelle turns up while Mark is around!

Hope your appointment is going ok Megan x


----------



## moggi

It must be Ambers yes :happydance:

I hope you don't have too long left Nicola :hugs: I know what you mean about it being scary, as i've been induced before its always been taken out of my hands and easier if that makes sense. I want Mark around obviously but everyday that passes I keep thinking its getting less likely. Was talking to mw yesterday at hospital about likelyhood of a sweep before my 41 week hospital appt and she said if she was my community mw she'd do a sweep on Monday for me but its up to the individual mw. I'm not sure how effective they really are anyway, I think its 50/50 whether your body is ready. Fingers crossed we've all got our babies VERY soon :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Yes ambers lil girl :)
Appointment went well. I'm 2/5 engaged to wellllll down! I'm
Measuring 41cm
Too. Bp is slightly up too but not bad. Just high for me lol
My midwife is working the hospital Saturday night so she said pop
Up lol. Wishful thinking!!!! Hahahahahaha 
Going home now for a cuppa x


----------



## gypsy1981

My midwife told me yesterday that a sweep has a 1 in 3 chance of kick starting labour so not massively effective. Like you say though it's only if your body is ready and your cervix is open otherwise it's not going to do anything.

Oh let's hope we all have our babies soon. It felt ages away until Deb and Suze had their babies and now it just feels like its dragging!


----------



## gypsy1981

Ah that's great news Megan, glad everything went well and looks like things could happen soon for you!


----------



## moggi

Glad it went well megan :) As for sweeps, i don't have much faith in them to be honest, i think they give you false hope for a few hours then disappointment. I'd give it a go though if she offered XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Any baby symptoms anyone? We must be due another baby some time soon!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well!! Keep popping on every so often expecting news of another baby!! Come on babies, it's time you made your appearances!!

We are getting on great, actually finding it much easier this time even with a toddler to look after too. It's probably since my wee man us do laid back, all he does is, eat and sleep and settles well. Couldn't have asked for better to be honest. I can't believe he is nearly a week old already! I was saying to hubby this time last week I was hoping and praying my cramping would turn into something and then was totally gutted when it tapered off! What a difference a week makes!!

Im away to get some sleep, you ladies get going and have some babies!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Glad youre getting on well suze :) Thanks for the vibes leanne lol. Not sure what it was that ran down your leg but i've had some weird and wonderful stuff over the past few weeks too. No news here, just feel really uncomfortable with random aches and bh so the same old same really. My bump (whats left of it) feels so tight too, just wish this damn cough would go its made all my ribs hurt and now marks caught it too and you know how its always ten times worse for a man lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Sounds like it could be your plug Leanne, although discharge is very weird at this stage! I can go to the loo and have nothing when I wipe and then as soon as I walk out of the room I feel it gush out - sorry I know that's gross but can't think of another way to explain it. Hope it's a sign of something starting for you!

Suze sounds like little Connor is doing great, glad he's so chilled out for you :)

No symptoms for me really. Getting some random pains tonight but nothing regular yet!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

It is weird isn't it, it's like waiting to do a pregnancy test all over again! Someone described it earlier as the 2 week wait once you hit 40 weeks as you officially have 2 weeks til induction if nothing happens in between!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Very much so!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, looks like zoey isnt going to wait til wed. I have been in the hospital for 11 hours now in labor. But when they last xhecked me I was only a fingertip. They are keeping me over night as contractipns are only two min apart and very painful. It is 3am here and zoey will most likely come sometime today! Will update later.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thats great news brandy, cant wait for your update! XxX


----------



## moggi

Hows everybody else feeling today? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Good luck Brandy, hope everything goes well and can't wait to see pics of Zoey :)

I'm sick of waiting now, thought something was starting last night but no such luck!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

I thought something might have been starting last night too but nothing here either, just that horrible period dragging ache back and front. It can't be long for you now Nicola XxX


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> Nothing new to report here but I am determined to be sat with a glass of wine in my hand next saturday night! X

I feel like having one anyway, it can't do any harm at this late stage can it? So frustrating isn't it? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

I was having pains again last night but they stopped. And them I woke up with them too but they stopped. I did have a few when Chloe was at dance practice but none since. Boobs feel really sore today. They haven't felt
Like that since the beginning! 
Looks like I'm
Still going to be say crunching ice this time next week too. But oh we'll, I'm not due until next week so shouldn't complain. X

HOW exciting about brandy!!!!! Wooo hoooo you go girl!!!! Another baby on the way how exciting :) xx


----------



## moggi

I know what you mean about it being a celebratory drink, i've had a little mini bottle of sparkling rose and some chocolates that was a present from isobelle at christmas so i'll be enjoying that when she eventually arrives lol. Theres only four of us originals left now aren't the? Feel like i'm never going to have a baby at the end of this, maybe its negative thoughts interfering with nature lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

When does everyone else reach full term? Getting pretty miserable at being overdue but keep trying to reassure myself that if I go by my original due date then I wouldn't actually be due for another 4 days so maybe that's why she's not here yet!

My favourite wine was on offer in Asda the other day so I've got a bottle chilling in the fridge for the day I come out of hospital. I'm praying I'm sat here drinking this time next week too - well maybe not this early but definitely this day :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thats great news about the twins :) If i go by my original date (lmp) before the hospital moved it that'd be tomorrow but i'll humour the hospital lol. Feel so much like i want the loo today but nothing comes, grrrr, pain in the bum literally! Not feeling 100% with this cough/cold isn't helping either. Why is the end dragging so much for us all?! I'm such a moan bag today, sorry lol XxX


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> When does everyone else reach full term? Getting pretty miserable at being overdue but keep trying to reassure myself that if I go by my original due date then I wouldn't actually be due for another 4 days so maybe that's why she's not here yet!
> 
> My favourite wine was on offer in Asda the other day so I've got a bottle chilling in the fridge for the day I come out of hospital. I'm praying I'm sat here drinking this time next week too - well maybe not this early but definitely this day :)

Stuff what time you drink it, you'll deserve it! Lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I had a tiny little leak when I was about 36 weeks but it only lasted a day or two and I've had none since. I think it's pretty normal not to get any, especially with first babies. Are you hoping to breastfeed?

I'm in a proper moaning mood today too. Absolutely fed up with people texting to ask if she's here yet too, I know they're only being nice but do they honestly think we wouldn't tell them if she was? Grr I need to cheer myself up!


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

Good luck Brandy!! Can't wait to hear about the safe arrival of Zoey! Hope it all goes smoothly for you xx

Fab news about Liz's twins too. 

Nicola your symptoms sound really promising, that I how I felt last weekend. Wish you had a ball to bounce on, I bounced all Saturday night watching tv, I'm sure that's what weakened my membranes causing them to break. 

Leanne it sounds like it could be part of your plug-how exciting!

Don't apologise for moaning ladies, it is just awful at the end, I was so pissed off last week and I wasn't even overdue. I think these last few weeks have definitely been the longest! Even longer than us waiting for our 12 week scans!

I hope You are all sitting next weekend with a nice drink in your hand, staring at your brand new babies. 

Leanne forgot to say, I didn't have any leakage before either baby, I breastfed last time and colustrom was there after I delivered, so but having any leakage is nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## moggi

Well I feel a bit of a fraud moaning before i'm even overdue lol but in my defence I've never been this pregnant before. XxX


----------



## moggi

Awww i just saw two tiny fox cubs in the back garden, now i'm all emotional because i couldn't see their mom. I am so hormonal today! Also decided i'm not taking any notice of aches and pains as they are just the norm now. Unless i get something obvious like gush of water or regular contractions i can't talk through i'm not even getting my hopes up lol. Like you Nicola i keep getting messages, its so annoying isn't it? As for leaks, i get some if they are touched but they feel so itchy today having to stop myself from scratching them, don't want scabby nipples lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I want to do the same for a couple of weeks at least before swapping but i'll see how it goes. I have decided i'm adopting a new approach as i think it'll make me feel much better. I'm ignoring due date countdown and focusing on 41week appointment instead as thats when i'll get an induction date :happydance: 12 days to go :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah I definitely want to breastfeed. I'd like to do it til she's 6 months old but I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself in case I can't do it for any reason. The local breastfeeding support group seems excellent though so hopefully they'll help with any problems I have.

Aw bless your dad. Mine just thinks I'm in labour every time he doesn't hear from me for a few hours. It was his birthday on Tuesday and I was late getting over with his card as I dozed off on the settee so he was convinced I was in labour!

Wish it was leading to something Suze but not really getting anything today apart from a bit of an achey back. I'm going to try and do the same as you Rose and not read into anything unless it's a definite sign as all this wondering has for me demented. I have a maximum of 12 days left of being pregnant before I'm induced so I'll join that countdown with you!


----------



## moggi

Yes, come join the induction countdown with me nicola :hugs: XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Rose I've had mad itchy boobs today as well!!! Driving me nuts!


----------



## moggi

They're terrible aren't they. I had a nice long bath earlier and ended up scratching them terribly, even bled a bit. I could not stop once i'd started, they're a right mess now. Lets hope they've healed a bit before she turns up! XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Same here!!!! Hahahahahaha although I didn't make them bleed


----------



## moggi

Lol, you clearly have more self control than me! Wonder how Brandy is? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hmm baby Zoey should be here by now! How exciting :)

How is everyone feeling this morning? Any more babies on the way? Mine just seems to give me pains at night and then they disappear by the following morning. I think she's just trying to tease me now :) x


----------



## moggi

No baby here i'm afraid. Have been up for hours feeling like crap though. Cough still not easing and now i've got a dodgy tummy, though it might be a sign (but i'm not sign spotting anymore am i? lol) Its really achy though and I keep having random bh but lets be totally honest, I type that nearly every other day! Mark starts his job tomorrow so Isobelle has pretty much run out of time now. Never thought i'd say this but hoping she holds out until next weekend now (I must be mad!!) How is everyone else? XxX


----------



## moggi

Oh i've had another weird and freaky dream too! In my dream you didn't give birth for some reason, the hospital rang you when your baby was ready and you went and collected it (yes I know, my mind is deranged lol). Anyway..... Mark went to collect the baby and when he got home 1: it was a boy and 2: he was about 9 or 10 months old! He did look exactly like Mark though. I said thats not mine, its too old but nobody else could see my point. Then I asked how much he weighed and Mark said 5lb 10. This baby was getting more advanced by the minute and eventually undid the carseat straps and escaped, running around upstairs. Thankfully I woke up after that bit, What the hell is going on in my subconscious? lol XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Hey ladies, just wanna say I do keep checking in here. I am silently stalking you all!! 

I don't have much to input as aren't preggas anymore but love all the "not" symptom spotting your doing ;O). 

Thinking of Brandy and Zoey too x

Indy is well and is 6lb 1oz now. Strange she is 3 weeks old and still so newborn, my others had outgrown their newborn baby grows by now and were moving into 0-3 months. Indy doesn't even fit the newborn ones properly yet. 

Love the dream about the hospital calling when your baby is ready! Lol! If it was that easy men would do it!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## moggi

Awww you'll have to put some more pictures up of her. Yes i'm officially not symptom spotting (i wish lol but you know how it is, you get a new ache or sensation etc and it sets you off all over again) glad you're still stalking :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

How did the last 39 weeks go so quick! These last possible few weeks, the minutes seem like hours!


----------



## moggi

ha ha, yeah and the most uncomfortable. I have had the weirdest bh's today. Think they might have finally gone, havent had one for the last half an hour but my god they hurt today and some were more like period pains and all in the back of my hips and down my legs. Pure madness XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

It'd be great if the hospital did ring wouldn't it? You did well to get a back rub mark hates it if i cry and usually stays away from me lol. I think longest back rub i got off him was about 5 mins before he started making moaning noises and said his arms hurt! Typical bloke, remember telling him at the time he'd better do better than that when i'm in labour lol. Hope youre feeling better today anyway, and your dinner sounds lovely :) XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Zoey didnt come. :( Apparently I became very dehydrated which brought on very painful false labor. We are talking tears streaming down my face painful every 2 to 3 minutes. But my cervix never changed and according to my insurance, unless there is a medical reason I can not be delivered before 39wks. So, after a shot in the butt, an IV in my arm, blood taken for pre op, a consult with the anesthesiologist, and being prepped for my c-section I was told I was being sent home, painful contractions and all! Fun stuff! Very unfair to make a person think they are having a baby in a couple of hours to "we have decided to make you wait 3 more days." Anyway, I am back at home having literally slept for the past 16hrs which my dh waking me up periodically to drink more water. Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## moggi

Awww brandy, thats a terrible way to be treated :hugs: if i was you i'd rest up for the next couple of days and it'll be Wednesday before you know it and you'll finally be meeting Zoey. Thinking of you XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Brandy I'm so sorry, that must be so disappointing when you were all ready to meet her! Still at least you know the end is in sight and in 3 days time you'll have your beautiful baby girl in your arms :)

Leanne hope you're feeling better now. It's horrible having moments like that, I've cried far too much lately! 

Rose I'd love for your dream to be true too. I'm getting more and more scared of labour as the days go by. I think the not knowing what to expect and when to expect it is the worst part. If I had a definite date when it was going to happen I could prepare myself for it but as it is it's just waiting and waiting!

Deb it's lovely to hear that Indy is doing well. Can't believe you have a 3 week old baby already x


----------



## moggi

Well I waved Mark off to work about an hour ago. I did feel sorry for him, he's all nervous about a new job and worried about when Izzy is going to make an appearance. It is a bit awkward as he doesn't know if he can keep his phone on him or not but i've told him to explain the situation to them. Surely they couldn't be so horrible to not understand or at least give him a landline number for me to contact if needed. I don't think she's in any hurry to appear anyway lol. Got mw at 11.15, I suppose this will be the last appointment I have at the GP wont it? Feels weird! 

Hows everyone else this morning? XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Aw Brandy how awful x good luck on Wednesday though, still exciting ay!!!! x

Rose I am sure they will be fine about the phone thing, I mean god who wouldn't, they can't expect him to miss that! xxx

When all our bubbas are here, shall we start a new group somewhere on here to keep up with the babies and how everyone is doing?

As requested here are some more Indy pics xx
 



Attached Files:







da8eee94.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









d14097b9.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4









a8df6515.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









adc44d42.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









b9bb3140.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moggi

Awww deb she's still gorgeous as ever! :happydance: hope everything is still going well?

Sounds a great idea about a group for us all to stick together still :)

I told him about the phone thing but he's panicking thinking they'll just get rid of him if he has to go (men eh?!!). I did point out to him its not a bloody dentists appointment or something! I don't know whether he has mentioned anything to them or not but if he hasn't I think he'll be his own worst enemy. :dohh: xxx


----------



## dt1234565

OMG! Just noticed your ticker! Baby Isobelle is due in ..., 1 day! Yikes!!!! I still wouldnt be due till next Monday lol!

xxx


----------



## Elanesse

A x


----------



## meganOUFC

Hello all........... what gorgeous photos of Indy <3 and still isnt 'due' yet!!!!! 

Brandy, I can't believe your story!! That is so rubbish! It would make me feel like crap............ on a positive note. At least you can and have had a good sleep and some rest before your impending surgery. I'd take up all the rest going until then xxx :hugs:

Had looooads of BH some quite painful, so i think i'm beng teased. Oh well really not long to go now so got to get on with it i suppose. My daughters 5th birthday is on sunday so would like to keep baba cooking until after then either that or have her now or within the next couple of days so i am home in time for her b'day. I'd be really sad if i was in hospital for it :( I still have June2nd in my brain............... we'll see. 

Rose i have a feeling Isobelle will be here by the weekend x


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw she is absolutely gorgeous Deb! And so small still too. Can't believe you still aren't at your due date :)

Rose I hope they let him keep his phone on, I would imagine they would though, most people would be reasonable in this situation.

No such luck Leanne for me going into labour. I have a feeling I'm going to end up getting induced. So fed up at the minute it's unreal. Got total insomnia and getting about 2 hours of sleep a night, can't get comfortable at all and I'm starting to feel like this is never going to happen. Just had a total breakdown and cried my eyes out down the phone to Steven. I know it's just my hormones and tiredness but I'm just totally sick of waiting now :(


----------



## moggi

I've just had the most shit final mw appointment ever! It wasn't my usual mw but she didn't even really ask how I was. Just had a feel and said oh so you're due tomorrow. I asked her when the hospital would induce me and she said 40+12 so at least i've got a date now to work on. Miserable cow didn't even say good luck as I was leaving or anything. Walked back with the most horrible cramping and now i've got in I just feel like crying. Such an anticlimax , not sure what I was expecting but a bit of sympathy/empathy from her about how i'm feeling wouldn't have been difficult would it? Wish I hadn't bothered going, was almost late due to throwing up again trying to brush my teeth, its like being in the first tri again somedays lol. Anyway i'll shut up now, just wanted to get it off my chest XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I was supposed to be meeting my friend for lunch today but I'm feeling so sorry for myself that I've cancelled! I probably should have went as getting out would have made me feel better but I just feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat and don't really want to do that in public :) plus I'm determined that the next time I set foot in a pub I will NOT be drinking coke!

I suppose if I look at it objectively then 23rd is probably a much more realistic due date as its not even 40 weeks since my LMP yet so I don't know how they can say she was due last week. Doesn't help when you're feeling hormonal though!

Aw Rose I know what you mean. You get to the end and expect some encouragement from them but they just don't seem to care. Has she booked you in for a sweep or anything or is it just wait til you're 12 days overdue now and see what happens in the meantime? My sweep is on Thursday so at least that's something to count down to.


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

No no sweep on offer, not sure if the hospital would do one but thats when i'm 41+2. I'm just worried about not seeing anyone now until the 31st and I did mention this to the mw but she just dismissed it. In my opinion it wouldn't have hurt for her to say pop up next monday if she still isn't here but no. xxx


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> That does seem odd about your LMP. I just worked out that 40 weeks from my LMP is 24th May which by happy coincidence is also my due date. To be so far out seems very odd though.

Mine was yesterday :dohh: xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

My LMP was 17th August which would make my due date 23rd May and that's what I had down originally but when I went for my scan at what would have been 12+1 they said I was exactly 13 weeks so my due date got moved. My bump has measured correct to what they have thought I am all the way through but that's not exactly a great science using a tape measure. Maybe I am only 39+5 today... I don't know but I suppose at least this way I get induced earlier than I would have if they'd left it at 23rd. 

Rose I would have thought they would have offered a sweep before induction. Seems crazy to go straight for induction without trying everything else first!


----------



## moggi

Mine was the 13th or 14th depends on if you count spotting or full flow. I'm really pee'd off that they've just let me walk out after I said I was concerned about not seeing anyone until the hospital. Seems they've just washed their hands of me really :cry: and let the hospital deal with me now. That'd be fair enough but leaving me over a week at this stage doesn't seem right, I don't know though xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I don't know - every area seems to be different. I have a friend who lives in the next city over who saw her midwife for a sweep at 40 weeks and then again at 40+3 but I'm not even being offered my first until 41 weeks. I have exactly a week between appointments at the minute which worried me a bit too but I suppose as long as baby is moving then we should be ok. The slightest sign of something being wrong and I'm going to the MAU x


----------



## moggi

I think I need to take a deep breath and try to calm down and try to shake this feeling of impending doom off. Don't know where my usual mw was today but might ring her later in the week and see if I can go on Monday just to put my mind at ease xxx


----------



## moggi

She also put in my notes, "well, no problems" after I told her I can't move without wetting myself and about all the pain i've been getting etc etc. God, she could have humoured me at least! xxx


----------



## akjk

Sorry it took me so long, i shall tell my story :)
We went to the hospital 7pm wed night for Cytotec, this is supposed to thin the cervix, they gave me one then and one at midnight and i slept then at 5am i woke up and felt a pop, i was thinking hmm. i wonder if my water broke i sat up a little and it started gushing lol, yep so i go went to the bathroom, and they came in and then my contractions started it was aweful, i was contracting from 5 am till they called the dr in not sure when, so then they ckd me and i was dialated 3cm they asked if i wanted the epidural i said yes, so they called the anesthesia in they were seemijg to take for ever lol but i was in pain, about 7 it hurt so bad that i felt like i needed to push and my DH said that i said please make it stop please make it stop now, so they checked me and i was complete right then, with no epidural yet... it didn't kick in for a while, and then whne it did they said push, her hr was droping so they decided to let me labor down, so at 8 or so i started pushing again, she was born at 8:37am, she had to have the vac to get her out b/c her cord was wrapped twice around her neck, so her heart rate was going down to 80 at times they just wanted to get her out. she weighed 6lbs 7.4oz 19 3/4 in long Her name is Gracie Anne and she's the cutest little girl ever :) lol i will try to get a pic on here some time we are gonna take some cute ones today... i've been still adjusting to getting to be mom so i havn't had time to do anything lol and i did't sleep the last 2 nights so todays much better!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## moggi

Awww congratulations :hugs: can't wait to see some pics xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Congratulations Amber, that's a lovely name :) sorry it didn't go very smoothly but at least she's here and safe xx

Rose I have that exact same feeling and I he no idea why. I'm putting it down to hormones as I had the same feeling right throughout first tri x


----------



## moggi

Yeah i have no doubts really that its all hormone related. Who'd be a woman eh? Lol. Sitting in the sun with these damn bh's still. Wish they'd get a bit more painful then i'd know if something was happening lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

Congratulations amber! Sorry it didn't go a smoothly as you hoped but now you have your lovely little girl now. 

Brandy that is rubbish, you must have been so disappointed after preparing yourself to meet Zoey! Just think only a few more days and she will be here. 

Aw Deb, Indy is soooo cute and dainty! Lovely pics. Definitely like the idea of a new group to keep in touch.

I am the same I keep coming on expecting to see a this is it post from Nicola, I am sure its not going to be much longer. You never know the sweep might work, especially if you are dilated any. I know that is what kicked off my contractions properly when I was in labour.

Rose I hope your bh start getting more regular and Isobelle decides she has has enough of being a monkey and wants to meet you.


----------



## moggi

Thanks, me too. They're regular enough 5-6 mins apart just not getting anymore painful unfortunately so not the real deal XxX


----------



## minidancer

Mine didn't get properly painful until after my sweep at 6cm. So you never know, they might be contractions that will just ramp up all of a sudden x


----------



## moggi

I wasn't completely closed at the hospital last thursday but i dont think you are when you've had kids before are you? Pissed off that a sweep i'm not going to get could put an end to these stupid bh's xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Well I'm just having a spring clean to keep myself busy and stop feeling sorry for myself. Not sure if it's nesting as I'm not getting any satisfaction from it but it's definitely keeping me busy. Hope the sweep does work Suze - annoyed that I have to wait so long for it but hopefully it'll kick something off!


----------



## moggi

I never get any satisfaction from it, i dont think i know how to nest lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Interesting stuff :) x


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## meganOUFC

Not me! :( someone told me to have a bonk to start things off. Urgghhhhhh no thanks!!!!! Someone also suggested having a go on the trampoline and someone else said star jumps. 
Don't know that I fancy doing any of them!


----------



## gypsy1981

Me neither, still here and still pregnant! Megan people keep telling me that sex brings on labour too but it's done nothing for me :( I'm not convinced any of the old wives tales work - hoping sweeps do something! 

I'm feeling a lot less emotional today, probably cos I managed to get some sleep last night for once!


----------



## moggi

i'm still here too lol. I feel better today too due to half decent nights sleep aswell :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm putting yesterday down to Monday morning syndrome! It seems it still affects me even when I'm not at work :)


----------



## moggi

Just goes to show Mondays are mondays x


----------



## meganOUFC

My son calls is monday-I-tous


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Elanesse said:


> Well i'm glad you are all feeling a bit better today anyway - hopefully none of us will be pregnant next monday!! lol
> 
> I've got really bad crampy pains today - cant work out if they are just trapped wind!

me too..................... these BH are really starting to take my breath away too! My OH keeps looking for holidays for like 2 weeks away, i really hope baba is born by then!!!! talk about under pressure!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

No just the coast somewhere. 
Had an awful day. My sons bike got stolen from his school :(


----------



## moggi

Oh Megan, thats disgusting! I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: I've felt so much better today to the extent that i've even mown the front lawn. My neighbour asked when i was due and you should have seen his face when i said today :rofl: He thought i was winding him up to start with but then said i wasn't very big and he thought i'd got a few more months yet


----------



## meganOUFC

I'd be well chuffed if someone said that to me lol!!!!! I normally get. Wow when WAS you due pmsl! 
Feel a bit happier. Someone has offered Connor a bike for free!!! Wow!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww Megan glad someone has done that :) 

Leanne, if i'm feeling as good tomorrow as I have done today then yeah I'll be round. Get the kettle on lol x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Yes Isobelle is a naughty girl, I thought maybe she'd been waiting for the nice weather but obviously not lol. I still have a feeling it'll be 41+3 at the earliest like I predicted weeks ago and whats even funnier now is that i've worked out that if they did perform a sweep at my 41+2 appointment it might have worked by the following day. Spooky lol 

Good luck at the midwife tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne I know that feeling, it feels like she literally has no room to move in there anymore and is trying to burst out like on Alien!

Megan that's awful about your son's bike, some people are scum! Good to see there are some good people left in the world though and someone has offered him one.

I've been gardening today too. Nothing as strenuous as mowing the lawn but as the sun seems to be finally making an appearance I decided to transfer all of my vegetable plants into outdoor pots. They were getting a bit overgrown for the house!

I'm begging my baby to come during the night tonight as I've been roped into going to my mother in law's tomorrow morning and really don't want to go! I know she's just trying to be nice and get me out of the house but I struggle to find common ground with her once the baby talk has dried up!


----------



## moggi

Ha ha, i love your reason for wanting the baby to come tonight. XxX


----------



## moggi

Morning girls, hows everyone today? Any overnight developments? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Yeah Zoey's finally making an appearance soon isn't she? :happydance: xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I wondered that. I'm lucky i don't have a mother in law anymore but i fully understand where nicola is coming from XxX


----------



## moggi

Starting to feel terrible now, everytime i ring my moms she thinks its with 'news'. Rang her to ask if she could pick me a few things up from morrisons and my dad answered. Even he asked if i was ok and he never does that lol. I can't text her anymore either as her phones playing up, i feel awful and everytime i have to say quickly, its nothing interesting to put her out of her misery! XxX


----------



## dt1234565

Just came on to see who's had their baby - come on girls!!!!!!!

:baby: :hangwashing: :dishes: :laundry: :baby:

xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Nothing here either I'm afraid. I have got out of going to mother in laws though - yay! :)

Steven's gone to work with my car keys in his pocket so I'm housebound! Bit fed up to be stuck in all day but glad I don't have to go over. I sound really awful don't I?! She's always nice to me and has never done anything directly to me to upset me but she is just such a Jekyll and Hyde type person. One minute she can be absolutely lovely and can't do enough for you and the next she's being a total bitch for no reason at all.

Like last year for example - I got pregnant in July and lost the baby a week later and although it was very early on we were still really upset as we'd been trying for 5 months at that point and were really excited when it finally happened. A couple of our really good friends suggested a weekend away to help cheer us up as there was a bank holiday coming up in August so we decided to go to Bruges for a few days with them. She only lived 5 mins drive from us at the time so we asked if she'd mind feeding the rabbits for us while we were away and she said no problem. The day before we were due to go Steven called her to explain where the food was kept and how much to give them and she seemed a bit funny so he asked if she was ok and she went off on a rant about how it was disgusting that we were going off 'galavanting' and we shouldn't get pets if we couldn't handle the responsibility. I ended up getting him to tell her not to bother as I was so mad and got a girl who I'd only known for a few months to do it instead! She's just so bitter all the time and I don't have time in my life for people who are like that. We never got an apology from her either!

Oh well at least I don't have to go over :) 

Not long til Zoey is amongst us now!


----------



## moggi

Sorry Deb, no baby for me. Not even a twinge although i'm not complaining after the weeks of pain etc i've been in its such a welcome break :) Nicola, she sounds similar to my ex milk, at least you've got out of it :happydance: XxX


----------



## moggi

*MIL not milk! Lol x


----------



## meganOUFC

Nothing from me
Either. I had some fresh pineapple last night but nothing. I didn't get alot though as my girls scoffed most of it. Well at least I know they like fresh pineapple! Lol
Think I'll get another one and it worked last time with Katie. 
One of the mums at the school told me something intrrsting yesterday. Aparentley in germany they suggest drinking a glass of bubbly to set things off! And when the mother has delivered they are given a mini bottle of bubbly as it is supposed to bring in the milk!!!!! 
Wow! And all we get is tea and toast!!!! Lol


----------



## moggi

I'm off to Germany then lol. 

Has everybody else noticed a real reduction in movements recently. Somedays she goes mad but for the last few its just a few really slow movements, no kicks or nudges anymore. As i've never got this far before I don't know if it is normal? Keep feeling dizzy too so forcing water down me to see if thats the problem XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

That would suit me nicely. 
Last time I ate nearly the whole pineapple. But last night I barely
Got a slice!


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne that is absolutely fine by me! Would save me having to go for my sweep :)

Lol, no didn't plant the keys but I bet she thinks we set it up on purpose :) she offered for my SIL to pick me up and take me over but unfortunately I was still in bed and she was heading over straight away, damn! ;)

I ate a whole pineapple last week but it didn't really do anything except make me go to the loo a bit more. 

I'm having one of those days today where she isn't moving very much. Keeps freaking me out but I get a random twist or turn from her when I lie on my side for long enough so think she's ok. I've heard from a few people that their movements slow down when they're preparing to be born so fingers crossed we're all close!


----------



## moggi

Glad everyone else is having the same thing movement wise, puts me at ease :) Dizzy thing seems to have worn off so the water must have done the trick.

I've got a couple of pineapples in the fridge, don't know whether I can be bothered to prepare them though to be honest. Suppose its worth the effort to see if it gets her moving ! Unless Leannes theory is true lol. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Funny enough. Since yesterday my baba has been really 'quiet' I mentioned it to Ashley this morning and thought maybe I should phone the doctors. I know the midwife is in today, then not again until my appointment on Friday. I've felt a couple of nudges in 24 hours. Is that enough?


----------



## moggi

I'm not sure really, maybe give them a ring see what they say. I *think* I can feel her moving her head as its uncomfortable for me but she's not doing much today either :shrug:

Edit: Typical just as I posted that she's done a couple more nudges lol x


----------



## dt1234565

I think you should all forget the pineapple and get the bubbly out!!! xxxxxx


----------



## moggi

Don't tempt me Deb lol x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Why is it that the one night you need the most sleep is the night where sleep just wint come?? Plus, I am already thirsty and starving but not allowed ti eat or drink! On the flip side, I will be holding Zoey in 4 hours!!! Leaving for hospital in an hour!


----------



## gypsy1981

I would ring them Megan, see what they say. If nothing else it'll put your mind at rest.

Champagne sounds so tempting right now! I am so desperate for a glass of wine it's ridiculous. I wasn't even a big drinker before I got pregnant but knowing I can't have it makes me want it all the more. 

Brandy you must be so excited! It must be weird knowing the exact time that your baby is going to enter the world :) Good luck with everything, we'll be looking out for your update x

Leanne is your midwife app today? Hope baby has engaged a bit by now!


----------



## dt1234565

Good luck Brandy!!! X


----------



## meganOUFC

Just eaten a bowl
Full of raspberries, blackberries and ice cream. See if that makes her nudge!


----------



## meganOUFC

Good luck brandy!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## moggi

Good Luck Brandy, sooo exciting! :happydance: xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Almost forgot. My bump picture 2 days shy of 40 weeks
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww174/meganlovescowfishes/2f51a1d0.jpg


----------



## moggi

Mine has got slightly bigger again since last week but nowhere near as impressive as yours xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

The fiths thing in Baby being engaged works backwards so 2/5 is further down than say 4/5s. So 4/5 is the tip of the head is in the pelvis where as 1/5 engaged is the head is right down in that pelvis. I only
Know because I googled it a couple of weeks ago when I was 4/5 engaged. 

Good luck with the pineapple! And
Even more luck with dtd!!!! Don't think I can do that one although I keep being told to. 

Ive had a sweep once before with Chloe but I still got induced. Well I went to hospital to be induced but didn't need it in the end.


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, she does sound very random! I thought they had to measure your bump at every appointment to make sure baby was still growing... Strange woman! :)

It's weird how they all have different opinions and approaches yet are all supposed to have the same training. So you'll be 5 days overdue when u get your sweep? Hope you don't make it that far, it's very miserable :(

Lol, I tried getting 'seed' last night and also took a couple of RLT tablets hoping it would kick something off during the night but still nothing. Looks like the prediction of 23rd was out - unless I go into labour very soon and have a very short labour!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah it's tomorrow so I'll be 41 weeks exactly. Steven is coming with me as I get the feeling I might need a bit of moral support. Hoping it does the trick but if not then we're planning a day of spoiling ourselves on Saturday as it will officially be our last weekend ever as just a couple! We're going to go into town and have some tapas on the quayside (providing the sun sticks around), do a bit of shopping and then go to the cinema to see Men in Black. Thought it'd be nice to spend some quality time together before we get bogged down in months of dirty nappies and sleepless nights :)

I was 2/5 engaged at last appointment and she said she could barely feel her head anymore as it was so low down. She commented that she knows the way out but that was almost a week ago now!


----------



## meganOUFC

I was 2/5 on my last appointment too. 
The sweep isn't so bad. Honestly. It reminds me of a smear to be honest xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I wasn't sure if I did either but now I kind of want it just so she can tell me if anything is actually progressing in there and if I'm dilated/effaced at all. Yeah it is weird to think everything we do in future is going to have to revolve around babysitters! Weird but lovely at the same time :)

Megan I hope you're right, although I'm not the biggest fan of smears either! I've had 3 and 2 of them really hurt.


----------



## moggi

I was 2/5ths too. I think I might ring the mw tomorrow and see if I can get an appointment for a sweep before the hospital next week :) xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Oh god yeah you're right :happydance: XxX


----------



## moggi

Just to let everyone know, I've gone for the pineapple too lol. One down, debating whether to go for the second or is that just asking for severe upset stomach? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Thats the idea! Just brought another pineapple in Sainsburys and you could see the women looking at me as if to say " I know what you're up to" LOL 
I 'might' force my self onto my other half tonight when he finishes work although i don;t think i could even force my self to do 'That'!!!
I know this is going to sound really really grouse, but i can imagine going to the hospital after it induced labor and them checking me and saying... urgh whats all this in here. I'd be the most embarrased i think EVER!


----------



## moggi

I'm on the second now lol :blush: I'll suffer the toilet consequences later if need be. As for DTD Mark is on a late shift and wont be home until 10ish but has been adamant that he doesn't want to, although thats really pissed me off because he said he did with his ex the morning she went into labour (on her due date may I add) with his other daughter. I'm hoping he's holding off because he wants her to come when he's around ie the weekend, but it still doesn't make me feel very loved :nope: xxx


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> I know this is going to sound really really grouse, but i can imagine going to the hospital after it induced labor and them checking me and saying... urgh whats all this in here. I'd be the most embarrased i think EVER!

PMSL I've thought that too xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> What, you have managed to eat an entire pineapple already?! I am just looking at the thing contemplating how on earth to cut it up. Think I might leave it til tomorrow. DTD deed tonight, pineapple tomorrow!

I take the ends off then stand it on end and quarter it then remove the core and just slice it. I put it on a plate and eat it with a fork as these ones are really juicy. Second ones nearly gone now, i'm not holding my breath but at least i've given it a go lol Xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

I've got a few little pieces left but to be honest its making me feel a bit sick. Shall I force them down? hmmmm lol. Isobelle clearly likes pineapple she's actually being doing proper little kicks for the first time in days! I'm hoping thats the case Leanne, he said I could have it all I wanted afterwards (yeah coz i'm going to feel like that all the time aren't i? Typical man lol) Ooops, pineapple all gone, made my mouth sore XxX


----------



## moggi

Elanesse said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> I take the ends off then stand it on end and quarter it then remove the core and just slice it.
> 
> I thought that said you take the ends off and then stand on it - I was thinking 'eh!?'. Lol. Thanks for the advice hun xClick to expand...

I had to double check what i'd typed then lol, sound feasible that i'd have typed some crap like that. Stand on it if you want but don't fall off lol xxx


----------



## moggi

I knew i'd got it wrong somewhere, I take the skin off whilst its on end too lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Well you never know lol. I'm not holding my breath but at least i've given it a go :) Probably end up on the loo all night and still no baby XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

You all really need to buy a pineapple corer, they're fantastic! You basically just cut off the top, put the corer in position above it and twist until it reaches the bottom. Then when you pull it out it has pineapple rings on it and the core is left standing in the middle of the skin. Best invention ever and it only cost me £3 :)

Hope it works for you Rose, it made my mouth ridiculously sore when I ate mine the other day. My tongue was burning for hours from the acid!


----------



## meganOUFC

I've eaten another pineapple tonight............ i brought a very large one!!! My mouth is in bits!!!!!! we'll see..............................:wacko:


----------



## meganOUFC

Just read this:
Pineapple, mango, and kiwi contain en enzyme called bromelain that is supposed to work like a prostaglandin, ripening and softening the cervix. That enzyme is not present in canned pineapple, so you'll have to eat it fresh.

I was wondering why, well I have a 4 pack of ready to eat ripe kiwis down stairs. Am I pushing it of I eat them too?????


----------



## meganOUFC

Also found this labor inducing smoothie LOL sounds nice though. 
Pineapple Mango Smoothie Recipe to Induce Labor
Ingredients:

1 cup of fresh chopped pineapples, with pineapple core
1 cup of chopped mangos
1 cup of orange juice
½ cup of vanilla yogurt
Ice

Directions:

Blend pineapples, mangos, juice and yogurt in blender.* Add ice and blend until desired consistency.*

Optional:* Add shredded coconut, bananas or other fresh fruit.


----------



## gypsy1981

Mmm sounds nice, although it also sounds like a recipe for heartburn! :) 

Think I'd prefer kiwis to pineapple as they don't burn as much - although if you have to eat 7 pineapples to get any effect then god knows how many kiwis you'd have to eat!


----------



## moggi

I do like kiwis but i'm thinking the same, how many do you need?! Pineapple doesn't seem to have done anything, not even in toilet dept, not sure what that says about my digestive system lol. Got woken up a few times in the night with really strong bh but now nothing apart from a dodgy feeling in lower back, not sure what thats due to, maybe shes lying on a nerve. How is everyone else this morning? I wonder how brandy is? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

No more babies overnight then anyone? Looks like I'm going for my sweep today as still no sign other the lazy little sod. Can't believe I'm 41 weeks pregnant, this really wasn't part of the plan. Thought I'd have a 2 or 3 week old baby by now :(


----------



## moggi

No baby here, as usual lol. I know what you mean Nicola, i thought something would happen weeks ago when i had all that bleeding. What time is your sweep? I'm going to ring my midwife in a bit to see if i can get one at all. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Sweep is at 4:10pm so she's still got a few hours to come naturally but can't see it happening :) yeah give her a ring, they might book you in.

One week today til I get induced. Even though I really don't want to be induced it feels good to have an end date in sight. This time next week I'll either have my baby or I'll be preparing to finally meet her!


----------



## moggi

Good luck :hugs: I've got until next sunday 3rd june before they'll induce me going on their policy of 40+12. Why do i just know she'll be a june baby lol. Rang community midwife office as my midwife is off today and then on annual leave from Saturday, grrr! They can't really answer my question but have told me to leave her a message on her mobile and hopefully she'll get back to me tomorrow. Fingers crossed she does otherwise i'm back to square one XxX


----------



## moggi

Message has been left now, so the ball is in her court :) That pineapple has really clogged me up (sorry tmi) I thought it was supposed to have the opposite effect? Lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hope she gets back to you. I know the sweeps aren't guaranteed to work but at least it makes you feel like you're making some progress!

Lol, yeah it is supposed to have opposite effect. Made me pretty 'loose' and my tummy was making some funny noises!

No Leanne or Megan yet this morning - could we have another baby on the way?!


----------



## moggi

Yes if it doesn't work at least i'll know i've been given the chance. I really didn't want to be induced a third time but what will be will be :) I've just done a positive mental attitude thread about it being ten days to go lol, hope it isn't but like you said its nice to have an end in sight isn't it? Yeah no Leanne or Megan, i wonder......... XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw I was getting my hopes up that one of you were in labour. Wonder if Megan is having any luck!

Nipple stimulation seems like too painful an option right now, they're far too sensitive! DTD doesn't seem to do much at all in my opinion, plus this weather is making it far too warm to be doing anything so energetic! :)

I'm getting a bit excited about this afternoon now. Going to be devastated if she says my cervix is closed!


----------



## meganOUFC

Nothing here I'm afraid. Same
As rose. Not so much as a toilet break!!!!!! Boooooooooooo
Midwife tomorrow. 
I wonder how Brady is


----------



## moggi

I can't believe the pineapple clogged me up!! Lol. I am clearly not normal!Sorry dtd didn't work leanne XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Yeah the Castor oil one seems to be controversial. I'm not even sure where you can buy it around here, it doesn't seem to be readily available. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Don't think I fancy trying castor oil, I've heard it can distress baby and they can end up passing meconium while you're in labour. Think I'm past trying all these induction methods now - get the feeling these babies will just come out when they feel like it. They're probably all sitting laughing at us right now!


----------



## moggi

Yeah I think you're right lol. Mine is most definitely on a nerve or something, got the most horrible dragging backache now. I'm just pee'd off because I've had the most lovely two pain free days and now its all back again XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw I had that all last night, it's awful! I couldn't get comfortable at all and was waking up every 20-30 mins having to re-adjust myself. I'm dying to sleep on my back or my stomach - I hate sleeping on my side! 

Have you taken any paracetamol or anything? Might ease it a bit x


----------



## moggi

Yeah I've had some thanks, hopefully she'll budge off it soon :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Same here, sleeping on my side sucks! and after a while my side goes numb and i have to swap, yes my bump is that big! I measured 41 cm last week and i am 100% its even bigger now!


----------



## moggi

It will be nice to sleep in our favorite positions again won't it? XxX


----------



## moggi

God i feel rough, gone for a lie on the bed. That back ache is in the front now, itx constant so nothing to get excited about. Just wanted to say good luck Nicola incase i drop off before ypu go. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw thanks :) just having some lunch and a tidy round in case something kicks off quickly after the sweep!

Hope you feel better soon - you never know it could be leading to something!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh sounds promising Leanne, hope it leads to something for you!

Thanks, hope it does do the trick but trying not to get my hopes up too much just in case! One hour to go!!


----------



## moggi

Does sound promising leanne. Hope all is going well at your appointment Nicola. XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Hmmm i'm not sure as i've had that thing before and they've come to nothing, but as its something new to you i'd keep a very close eye on them, sounds really promising. Where are you feeling them and are they building up to a peak before fading? XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

That does sound really promising Leanne, hope it's contractions for you!

Not good news for me I'm afraid! Cervix is still closed and posterior so she couldn't do the sweep :( absolutely gutted! Plus my blood pressure has shot up so I'm on way to hospital now to be checked, and baby hasn't grown since last week so got to go for a scan tomorrow!

Really not happy! The only positive thing is that they were fully booked for inductions on Thursday so I'm getting induced on Wednesday instead!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Awww good luck both of you :) Where's megan, i hope shes not leaving me too lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Pmsl XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I know I don't believe it, I was convinced it would be slightly open as I've been getting pains as if she's pushing down on it but nope - closed tight! 

Just had first blood pressure check and it's still up to 145/90 whereas it's usually 110/70 so quite a difference. Gotta get it done a few times over the next hour to see what happens. Kinda half hoping they decide to just induce me today. Just found out my mam is going to London for a week next Friday so if induction takes a while she may not see her before she goes! I knew she was going to Ireland mid june but didn't know about this trip, bloody parents!!

Any progress Leanne? Pains getting any worse or any more frequent?


----------



## moggi

What a naughty baby :( Hope all goes well at the hospital Nicola :) You never know if it doesn't come down they might just induce you sooner. Yours is usually low like mine is, the heat probably isn't helping either. Good luck whatever happens and keep us informed :hugs: I've got a feeling your mom will get to see her before she goes :)

I'm pleased to report that horrific tummy ache I had seems to have gone after my lie down. Maybe it was the pineapple after all but not in the way I wanted it to be lol. I always panic too about it starting and happening quickly when Mark is at work. I find myself looking at the clock and thinking if it happens now its ok he's only got x amount of hours till he'll be home. Tomorrow is a short shift so she can come then lol (wishful thinking) XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Thats my attitude towards any pains I get now, that in time they will become much worse and let me know. I've spent hours and I mean hours timing aches and pains and bh's that came to nothing. I try to ignore them now. I do feel it could be the start of something for you though :hugs: XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

How exciting!!!!!! Possible
Labor pains eh!!!!! Lucky you! 
I am really really REALLY fed up now. I'm going to try my hardest to get the midwife to do a sweep tomorrow even though I don't think they would at 40wks. My hand and feet have swelled
Up so much today it's unreal. Had some serious BH this afternoon too.


----------



## moggi

Leanne i'll keep watching for updates :)

Megan, I'm not surprised you're fed up :hugs: You never know she might do one for you tomorrow XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Oh god, i'm going to go for boy like I think i've said all along :) 

My cheeky little girl keeps sticking her bum right out and its getting quite uncomfortable now lol. Wish she'd just get herself out of there now. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Why do I get the feeling I'm going to be the last one here? :)

Leanne I definitely think boy for you. You still getting them?

Still at hospital waiting to see if I need to get bloods taken. Spent 20 mins hooked up to heart rate monitor too as she heard a drop in her heartbeat. Wish they'd just induce me :(


----------



## moggi

You defo won't be the last one here Nicola :hugs: I have a feeling I might be lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

No I will be last! Lol!!!


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

Exciting stuff Leanne :) 

My tummy aches back but I'm hoping its finally movement on the toilet front lol. Either that or pain from her pushing her bum out all the time its a bit high up to be anything interesting. BH's are back too, they really pee me off. Got a bit excited last time I went to the loo, wiped and had the tiniest amount of what looked like a bloody show, i mean i'm talking tiny about 5p size lol but nothing since grrrr! 

Anyway, hope you're getting on ok Nicola and i'll be checking for more updates Leanne XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Ooh Leanne it definitely sounds like this is it for you!! How exciting!! I would maybe just ring them just now and they will tell you when you should head in. At least that way you know what to do when they get worse. Good luck and hopefully you are holding your baby this time tomorrow. Oh and I think boy too. 

Hope everything is going ok Nicola xx


----------



## moggi

I was going to say if they're getting unbearable ring them. As for my pitiful 5p worth I think its more likely to be something from that cyst/polyp thing again lol. I think the pineapples were off too, tummy ache and now seriously feel sick. Wont be trying that one again :wacko: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh Leanne it looks like baby might arrive on his/her due date! How exciting for you, definitely give the hospital a ring and see what they say!

I'm home again now. Blood pressure is still up so got to get it checked again tomorrow when I go in for the scan. There was only a tiny amount of protein in my urine and I haven't had any headaches or anything so they weren't overly concerned but she said if its still up tomorrow then I'll have to get an appointment for Monday to get it checked again. Apparently if blood pressure stays up then I can't use the birthing centre even if I do go into labour naturally :(

Wonder if they can tell me tomorrow if she's definitely a girl?! Would be very weird to find out its a boy at this stage - 5 days before I'm due to give birth!


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh and also she asked if I had another attempt at a sweep booked. I said my midwife had never mentioned it so she said she would discuss it with me tomorrow at the scan and I could have another try if I liked. Would be nice to give it another go before induction!

Hope you feel better soon Rose. Pineapples definitely upset your stomach, mine went crazy!


----------



## moggi

Glad you're back home Nicola :hugs: They might be able to tell you tomorrow if they can see XxX


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Rose. Pineapples definitely upset your stomach, mine went crazy!

Thanks, its a bit of a delayed reaction to them but I supposed I asked for it eating two lol. Blimey these bh's are a bit mad, feels like the top of my bump is buzzing at the peak of each one?!! Weird sensation XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## moggi

At least they've given you some guidance to go by :) Try and get some rest if you can, I've got some cottage pie here you can have, I can't face it after the start of pineapples revenge lol. Its got lots of mashed potato on it for the carbs. Thats interesting about feeling like bottom of bump is opening as I get that mildly with my bh's maybe they're doing something after all?! At the moment all I feel is opening is the top of my bump, the buzzing is now not such a nice feeling. I reckon all the bum sticking out and bh's have worn the muscles out lol. I'll be stalking for an update :hugs: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Yeah take some paracetamol and try and get some sleep as it could be a long night. Keeping everything crossed for you that this is definitely it, although it definitely sounds that way. Especially after your 'clear out' earlier today. Hope to see an update to say Baby Berry has been born tomorrow morning :)

Yeah I'm kinda glad I didn't end up having to have an emergency delivery, although I do wish I didn't have to wait 6 more days! On the plus side Steven has decided to start his paternity leave as of Monday so tomorrow is the last day that I'll be sitting about bored on my own! He wants to be around to do things for me to keep my blood pressure down :)


----------



## gypsy1981

Got insomnia again! :( so tired and yet my mind just won't switch off! I'm a bit nervous about scan but also kinda excited as I might finally find out the definite sex of my baby after 21 weeks working on 85% sure!


----------



## moggi

Its horrible when you can't sleep isn't it? I'm sure everything willbe fine with your scan and hopefully they'll let you know 100% what you're having :) i'm just about to have a nice bath to help me sleep and hopefully get these bh's to disappear XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

I was going to say good luck but there's a good chance baby is already here by now :) hope everything is going/has gone smoothly Leanne and can't wait to see pics and find out what you've had! Sooo jealous by the way :) congratulations x

Rose hope the bath helped and you got some sleep. Only 3 of us left now - wonder who'll be next :)


----------



## moggi

yay leanne, hope all has gone well and you've got your baby now :hugs: Nicola what time is your scan? I managed to get a bit of sleep thanks but i've been so sick overnight too, not nice. Hope you got some sleep too :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne fab news!! Hope everything has gone smoothly and you are joking your gorgeous baby now. Can't wait to her what you have had and see pics. 

Hope everyone else is good today. Maybe Leanne will kick off a trend and you will all go into labour this week too!!

Xxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh wow! Good luck and maybe even congrats. 
So glad I've got the midwife this morning. I've had cramping and dioreah. Also have had part of a show. I felt so weird yesterday too so I'm hoping <3 x


----------



## minidancer

Sorry that is meant to say holding not joking-trying to type one handed whilst feeding baby!! 

Good luck at your scan Nicola, maybe they will decide to induce you earlier. 

Rose I hope you feel better today too xxx


----------



## minidancer

Ooh Megan that sounds promising!! Maybe we will have a rush of babies this weekend!! Good luck at your midwife app, they might do a sweep to move things along since you have had some show xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Here's hoping!!!!!!!!! X my due date is tomorrow so maybe she might say its too early to sweep. I hope not. She is pretty nice my midwife.


----------



## gypsy1981

Scan is at 11am, hoping she'll try again for a sweep while I'm there too.

Megan that sounds promising, looks like you might be next!

Rose is it possible symptoms or pineapple revenge still?


----------



## moggi

Thanks Suze :) Well after mark finishes his shift later isobelle is free to come :) Sounds promising megan, lets hope these last babies arrive over the weekend like Suze said :happydance: Waiting to see if my mw calls me back this morning about possibility of a sweep before next thurs, she better not let me down XxX


----------



## moggi

gypsy1981 said:


> Rose is it possible symptoms or pineapple revenge still?

Ha ha I would imagine its a delayed pineapples revenge, bh's didn't get any worse but still lingering around. Pain at top of bump wore off with them after i'd been sick (charming i know). Very achey this morning but i think thats due to all the throwing up :( XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Well she did a sweep after I told we I'd had some show and I am 1-2cm. She felt the babies head!!!!! I could be like this for days. I was with Connor! I am fully engaged too.
She gave me some clary sage (oil) on a tissue and told me to keep sniffing it as it brings in contractions. They use it in delivery sweet she said before they resort to medication. It smells like dOpe lol!!!!!
She said u can buy it
In holland and barrett. But dilute if u it goes on your skin.


----------



## moggi

Aww thats great news megan hope something happens for you soon. Still haven't heard from my mw grrrr! XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Well I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital and apparently I'm going to have quite a wait as there's a problem with the woman she's busy scanning and they have to wait to see a doctor. It's absolutely boiling in here and I'm getting really flustered!

Hope the sweep starts something Megan. Hope they'll try and give me one again today.

Rose I think me and you are going to be left here on our own soon :)


----------



## moggi

Sorry you're being kept waiting, thats annoying! Yeah i think we'll be on our own too lol. I'm so fed up today, mw unreachable, mark seems to be more distant by the day, its friday so we've got his daughter later so another evening of being ignored. I feel like running off somewhere and coming back when its all over and back to normal. I know its just hormones but where the hell are the people i need most at the moment mw and my distant, can't even bring himself to touch me boyfriend XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-25 11.21.34.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moggi

Awww leanne, i knew it was a boy. He's absolutely gorgeous. Sorry about the tear, ouch! Congratulations :hugs: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

He is absolutely beautiful, congratulations :) sorry about your tear, what pain relief did you go for in the end? That's a decent weight! Aw I bet you're over the moon, have u decided on his name?

Just for out of my scan and they said everything is fine. She's estimated to weigh about 7lb so I'm glad about that. Still couldn't tell the sex as baby's leg was tucked up under her bum - think she is officially the most awkward child ever! 

Rose sorry to hear you're feeling so down. Maybe have a chat with mark after his daughter has gone to bed and tell him how you're feeling? It's hard at this stage when you just want it over with and hormones are going crazy!


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## moggi

Thats a lovely name leanne :) Nicola, sorry they couldn't tell you for definite :( My moms come round now as i was in such a state. Might stop at hers for a few days XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne, fab news-congratulations! What a gorgeous wee boy! That is amazing time for first labour, hope you heal quickly with your tear. Try and get some rest today, you will be absolutely exhausted. Congratulations again xxxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo Congratulations :) Still no progress for me so i'm hanging around too!


----------



## moggi

My mom thinks i need to see the doctor, i've suddenly lost all interest in even having a baby. Can't stop crying, what the hell is wrong witn me?! :cry: Its suddenly hit me out of nowhere XxX


----------



## moggi

I know, it sounds terrible doesn't it? I can't believe this has suddenly happened. She keeps nudging me and i feel like shit. Could this just be hormone overload, i hate myself for feeling this way.XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw rose I think it's probably just due to all the pregnancy problems you've had. You've probably reached the end of your tether and it's hardly surprising! Once she's here you'll adore her - I think when you're overdue though and you just want it over with and hormones are going crazy you just start to get fed up and feel like its never going to happen so what's the point in being excited anymore.

She'll be here soon and you'll look at her gorgeous little face and these feelings will be a distant memory. Don't feel bad for feeling this way, I have days like that too but it does pass x


----------



## meganOUFC

Being told you need to see the doctor isn't going to make you feel any better is it?! 
Honestly you are normal Rose, It's just the hormones along with the weather and being over due!! Come on!!!!!! I'm pretty fed up too and the last thing you need is to be told there is something wrong with you <3
You haven't exactly had the perfect couple of weeks. I know it sounds impossible but keep your chin up sweety :) try and do something to keep you busy............... unlike me who is sat on my back side playing facebook games PMSL!!!!! Maybe more might happen for me if I get some exercise LOL 
I'm always logged onto facebook (myphone is) So if ever you want an online chat i am always there xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, I'm with you on that one Megan! If I could find the energy to get off my ass and get some exercise I might get this baby here a bit quicker! :)

Is there anything you can indulge in that would make you feel better? I know a glass of woe would do it for me right now but unfortunately is out of the question! Maybe some nice food and a walk to get some fresh air?


----------



## gypsy1981

Wine not woe - stupid phone!


----------



## meganOUFC

Don't forget in germany they suggest a glass of bubbly to get things going ;)


----------



## gypsy1981

Ooh it's tempting!


----------



## moggi

You don't know how much better you've both made me feel :hugs: I think the feeling is starting to slowly wear off now :) It really scared me, I felt so bloody guilty. I wanted to get rid of all her things?! WTF? My mom bought a really lovely outfit round for Isobelle and I just looked at it and burst out crying. Stupid isn't it? Oh well hopefully normal service will be resumed. But thankyou again, I felt like a complete bitch for feeling that way and my poor baby was nudging me and just felt nothing but guilt. Hormones have a lot to answer for don't they?!

MW got back to me too, said try to book myself in at the doctors on Monday for a sweep but they might be fully booked in which case ring the office again and tell them that she'd asked me to ask them if anyone could do a sweep before Thursday. I'm hoping to be honest that it doesn't come to that but i'll see if the doctors have a gap on Monday if not depending on how I feel I might not even bother ringing their office as apparently the hospital would perform one on Thursday anyway.

Must get my PMA back rather than this PMT lol. She will be here this weekend, all of our babies will be lol, how does that sound?

Thanks again you two, I thought you'd hate me for what I said..... I hated myself for what I said but I think the last few weeks might have caught up with me, the police etc. Heres to feeling better and I'd give the bubbly thing a go if only I'd got some, not for induction purposes either, just to indulge lol.

XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw of course we don't hate you! You've been through a hell of a lot lately, too much for anyone to deal with at the best of times but adding pregnancy hormones and being uncomfortable to the mix doesn't help matters at all. I had a bit of a cry myself after leaving the hospital this morning and I don't think Steven could understand why as in his mind she was ok so we should be happy - but the frustration and lack of progress just really got to me and for a little while I'd just had enough. Just had a nap though and feeling a lot more positive since I woke up :)

All of our babies being here this weekend sounds perfect to me! If the PMA works for you then I may have to try adopting it myself. If not then we just have to look at it this way - the final countdown is on! :) x


----------



## moggi

Aww bless you both :) Don't get me wrong Mark is very supportive if he can see what the problem is. Of course unless you are us you don't understand what the problem is where hormones etc are involved so he just detaches himself. He was fantastic about all the business with the police, holding me whilst I cried etc but this he just doesn't understand what the problem is. 

I have a bit of progress, rang the doctors expecting their usual arsey attitude but I explained i'd spoken to the midwife and had they got any appointments on monday. Turns out mw had booked me in for 12.45 on Monday but hadn't told me. This is good, but what if i'd still been wallowing in self pity and hadn't bothered to ring the doctors? Oh well its booked now so at least if she doesnt appear over the weekend there is something proactive on Monday :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh that's good news then! At least you have a mini goal to aim towards in a few days time. Yeah I know what you mean, men just don't understand hormones at all no matter how hard they try. I'll start crying for no reason sometimes and Steven will ask what's wrong and I'll tell him it's just hormones but he becomes convinced there's some deep underlying problem I'm not telling him about and quizzes me to find out what it is when all I really want is a hug til the tears pass :) I guess it's hard to understand something that you've never experienced.

How you lot have done this more than once I'll never know :) I always said I wanted 3 kids but after this pregnancy 2 is my limit... I may even stop at 1!!


----------



## moggi

Yeah they just don't get it do they? Its the whole women are from venus men are from mars thing isn't it? (I think thats the one lol).

Yes a mini goal to give me hope over the weekend :) 

I'm starting to think I couldn't do this again to be honest and I was all for having one last one, make it a nice round number and give Isobelle a brother or sister near her age. We shall see...... XxX


----------



## moggi

Forgot to mention earlier, I walked into Marks reinforced toe capped boots earlier that he'd left in an inappropriate place. I think i've broken my middle toe now on my left foot. Its been hurting lots since I did it and now its gone lovely shades of purple and won't bend. Boo hoo XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Just to top your day off hey rose! At least u have Monday to aim for. 
No more signs for me but I'm
Happy to wait until at least Monday as I have such a busy weekend ahead!


----------



## moggi

I was just wondering how you were Megan :) 

I'm happy with Monday yes, even if it doesn't do anything its going in the right direction and breaks the week up until the hospital on Thursday.

As for toe, yes I know lol. I'm thinking maybe its just badly bruised now as it does seem to bend a bit more than it was, still very painful though. I'll tell him its broken, and all because of his silly boots :rofl: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm not happy to wait until Monday, although I probably don't have much choice! :) would love her to come before my induction, blood pressure had dropped a bit this morning so if I go into labour naturally I might still get to use the birthing centre

Wonder how Leanne's doing, bet she's exhausted and totally bewildered! I still can't quite comprehend that I'm going to be a mum in 5 days!


----------



## moggi

I know i've done it twice before and still can't believe it lol XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

It all became
Shockingly real when the midwife said oooh hello there baby. That's the babies head I can tickle!!!!!!!!
My feet have grown to 3 times the size tonight. I really really want to go to ed and not move as when I do it starts things off and I don't want to go in yet. How stupid but the kids have so much planned this weekend. :/


----------



## moggi

That reminds me of when the me swabbed me at the hospital last week and said she'd just tickled her head lol. I'm starting to feel really weird knowing there is a fullsize baby in there, time for her tocome out! :) Hows everyone today? Any change? I got woken up by some strange cramping but i'm not going to get my hopes up XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

No changes here. I was getting some weird pains last night but they've gone again this morning :( Hope yours come to something!

Aw Leanne's little boy is lush, just been looking at his new pic on Facebook! :)


----------



## moggi

I saw it too, he's very cute! Can't believe the 'lazy' boys turned up before our girls lol. As for the pains. I'm not convinced they're anything, they aren't lasting long enpugh. They're just a new one for me, dead central and very low. Having said that just had another one exactly ten mins since the last but theyre literally only lasting about 10-15 seconds. Thats nothing compared to the horrible bh's i getXxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I know, I'm starting to get more and more convinced that mine is a boy because it's so late! I'm 41 weeks 2 days today apparently, although going by the measurements that the sonographer took yesterday, most of them seemed to indicate baby was measuring 39+6 so I'm tempted to believe my original due date is closer to the mark which would make me 40+3 today.

The pains sound promising if they're coming regularly, have you had any more and are they still 10 mins apart?


----------



## moggi

No they seem to have eased off, typical lol. I'm inclined to think they may be toilet pains lol. Just had another one but it only seemed to be the two I paid particular attention to that were regularly spaced. Eldest daughter and her mate are upstairs at the moment getting ready to go out but once they've gone i'll have a good sit on the loo see if thats the problem. :blush:

Thats interesting about your dates and measurements, do you think that is the case? 

I know Megan said she'd got a busy weekend ahead but I hope she's ok. 

Its so quiet in her now all these babies have arrived isn't it? Weird. Hope Brandy got on ok too. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Oh yeah we've not heard from Brandy yet have we? She's probably too busy with baby Zoey :)

I saw that Megan had liked Leanne's pic on Facebook earlier so she's still around, probs just busy with the kids. One of us has to have a baby this weekend surely?!

Yeah I think they did have my dates wrong. My LMP, ovulation date and baby's measurements all seem to indicate that I'm just over 40 weeks. Obviously I'm not complaining though as it means I'm getting induced a week earlier than I would have of they'd not changed it. Her little legs were only measuring 38 weeks, she's definitely going to take after her dad's side of the family for her height :) Steven is only 5ft8, his mum is about 5ft3 and his sister is only about 5ft5 so looks like she's got their genes. My dad and brother are both over 6ft!


----------



## moggi

Awww, Isobelle used to have really long legs like Mark but they seem to have slowed down on the last few scans. I remember at my twelve week scan she looked like a frog lol. I'm pretty sure my original dates are correct too as I know my lmp and we only dtd a couple of times, but I don't like to think of that as that'd make me 40+6 not 40+4. I agree there has to be at least one baby this weekend! :) XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Helllllloooooo. Had a busy morning. Lots of pains but nothing regular. My sister is coming up to stay this after noon so I'm am relieved now. Just got a few things to do today so need to hold of until then. It's Katie birthday tomorrow too so would be nice if we had tomorrow first too. Lol


----------



## moggi

Glad youre ok megan :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hope baby holds off til Monday for you Megan! Any more pains Rose?


----------



## moggi

Yeah i've had a few more but i'm not taking too much notice of them, its been hours since they woke me up so i doubt they'll come to anything but i suppose it could be a very slow start (trying to think positively lol). Probably so slow i'll still be here in the same situation monday. I fancy a curry tonight so see if that has any effect. XxX


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

How are you all? Sounds like everyone is starting to get some positive symptoms!! Hopefully all these girls get a move on! I know our lazy boys decided they couldn't wait any longer. I hope Leanne gets out of hospital soon so she can get some rest, she must be shattered!!

Rose good idea, get a hot curry tonight and see if that helps get things started!

Is everyone enjoying the sunshine or is it too uncomfortable? I'm bad enough just now, I think if I was still pregnant hubby would divorce me I would be so grumpy :haha:

I can't believe its been 2 weeks already for me. Just think next weekend pregnancy will be a distant memory for everyone and we will all be admiring our new babies xxxx


----------



## moggi

Hiya Suze :) I've never been a sun worshipper but i can hardly stand to be out in it Putting the washing out is bad enough lol. I love hot curries anyway so its unlikely to work but even if it doesn't i've satisfied one of my cravings :) Yeah leanne must be sooo tired, i was like that after i had Emma. Hows your lovely little baby doing? XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

2 weeks!! I can't believe it! Indy must me getting big too!! I wonder how Brandy is????


----------



## gypsy1981

Hey Suze, how's Connor doing? Can't believe he's 2 weeks old already! Is he sleeping and feeding ok? The weather is lovely but very uncomfortable. Just been to H&M though who I've just discovered have a brilliant maternity summer section and got myself some floaty dresses and tops so I'm feeling much cooler in them. Plus they're the type that float out from under your bust so I can still use them after baby gets here as they don't look too maternity like.

Leanne must be exhausted, hope she gets out today. Can't wait for next weekend, if it's still nice weather I'm going to sit in the garden with a nice iced bottle of wine and my gorgeous baby :)


----------



## moggi

Next weekend would be when it looks like i'll be induced so i might have to wait until the following weekend to be enjoying not being pregnant. The end is in sight though :happydance: XxX ps, those dresses sound nice x


----------



## minidancer

I know I can't believe where the last 2 weeks have gone either. Pregnancy seems like a distant memory though!

Nicola those clothes sound lovely, perfect for this weather! Connor is good, he is very laid back, just eats and sleeps and settles really quickly at night so can't ask for more than that. We are sitting out in the garden just now and he is fast asleep under the parasol, loving being out in the fresh air. 

Yes Rose, feed your cravings while you have them and you can. I must say it is amazing not having heartburn anymore and being able to eat anything. 

Nicola sound like a good plan to sit out with a nice cold alcoholic drink next weekend!! I have some Jacques fruit cider chilling in the fridge for later. 

I know, I wonder how brandy and baby Zoey are, hope we hear soon xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Just rub it in LOL, mind you , I did have a non-alcoholic becks the other day and it hit the spot :)


----------



## minidancer

I know, sorry I really shouldn't tell you things like that, especially in this weather! Never mind, not long and we will all be enjoying a wee alcoholic beverage xx


----------



## moggi

I could do with an alcoholic drink right now. My youngest daughter is treating me like crap. Told her to come home as she was out drinking vodka with undesirables and now shes home i'm just getti g a torrent of abuse from her. I'm not rising to it obviously but deep down its hurting, kids eh?! Plus these pains have kept coming, so i'm here trying to decide whether it really is the start of something witn an arsey silly girl acting the idiot. XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hmm that's interesting, I came on here as I had a feeling you were going to have baby Isobelle tonight so wanted to check if there were any updates. Are the pains getting more intense/frequent?

How old is your daughter? Bet she's full of apologies in the morning when she's sobered up!


----------



## minidancer

Oh no Rose, not what you need right now!! Maybe go for a nice relaxing bath and see if but helps xx


----------



## moggi

She can be just like her father sometimes, Shes gone off out with her friend now. I wanted to ground her but to be brutally honest i don't want her around right now. Shes 15 and a half, i don't think shes going back to the undesirables, probably just walking the streets sagging me off. My eldest daughter told me there was a sucession of nasty comments about me posted by her on bbm. Pathetic isn't it? Anyway, had similar probs with eldest daughter a few years ago, kind of why i was hoping for a boy this time lol but they come witn their own set of issues too don't they? Lol. As for pains, i can't work them out. They start at the front then wraparound the back where they kind of linger. Some worse than others, its as if they're trying to even out but are varying in length and space between them. Some are lasting 40-50 seconds others around 25 and they can be as close as 5 mins or as spaced as 10 so i'm not going to clock watch anymore. I'll go to bed in a bit and if they're real they'll soon let me know. Do feel a bit nervous though and its probably all a false alarm! XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose, I'm sure your daughter will be sorry tomorrow for all the trouble! Your pains do sound promising, especially radiating to your back. I really hope it's the start of something for you xxx


----------



## moggi

Yes she'll be sorry when she next wants something off me, she'll be nice as pie then. I'm not sure about these pains, they've been going on since early this morning and haven't really progressed much. They have altered a bit and got more painful but i'm not convinced they'll develop into much more. They aren't the same as the bh's so that makes me wonders. I'll prob be one of those that goes on like this for days XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ooh Rose I'm getting excited for you! Especially if they are different to your bh. I had started contracting on the Friday afternoon, but they didn't really amount to anything and then my waters broke on Sunday morning. Hopefully they start getting more regular and painful for you and then you will know for sure. Xxx


----------



## moggi

I'll keep you posted anyway. I'm pretty sure i'll wake up in the morning and they'll have completely disappeared lol. XxX


----------



## moggi

I'm still here but so are the pains, haven't got much worse but do hurt and are still regular and kept waking me up. I don't know whats going on? Suze, were yours constant from the friday till your waters went? Going to have another bath see if that helps. So frustrating! XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I am so very very sorry that I didnt update throughout the last couple of days. It was pretty nerve wracking. Miss Zoey Mae Taylor came into the world at 10:45am on Wednesday the 23rd. I gave birth to a 3 month old!! She weighed in at 10lb 10oz!?!?!?!? The c-section went very well (will write birth story later). Zoey was born screaming and we got immediate skin to skin in recovery and I got to breast feed. Such an amazing bonding time. Then the took her to do their test and found that she was not transitioning well. She would forget to breath and her blood sugar kept dropping really low so she went to NICU for 2 days with a feeding tube and living in the little oxygen tent. They then had to intro her to formula because My milk hadnt dropped yet and her sugars weren't maintaining. I was so upset but we are working at the breast now that we are home plus my milk has come in so I am pumping like a mad woman and producing enough now that Zoey is no longer on formula. Anyway, we are home and doing well and loving life. Here she is!!
 



Attached Files:







P4200287.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









P4200297.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









P4220348.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









378.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggi

Awww brandy, she's lovely congratulations! Glad you're home now and all is well :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw congratulations brandy!! Fab news, well done and welcome to the world baby zoey!!

Rose, no my contractions weren't constant, I wouldn't get any overnight when I went to bed, thats why I was getting so annoyed an frustrated, I thought it was just my body playing tricks on me!!! Hopefully something happens for you today xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

I got really excited last night as I woke up at 2am to go to the loo, got a weird pain in my tummy which lasted about 40 seconds, came back again 15 mins later and then again 10 mins after that and then..... Nothing!

Think I officially have to face the fact that I'm going to be induced now! :(

Hope your pains are leading to something Rose!

Brandy congratulations she's beautiful, and huge for a newborn :) definitely a good job you had a c section! Glad she's ok now and out of NICU, that must have been scary x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Nicola, you must have been getting so excited! It does sound like contractions though, so maybe it's the start of something for you too xx


----------



## gypsy1981

I am excited yeah but I'm terrified at the same time. I've heard so many stories about how painful contractions are when you're induced and how you're more likely to need a forceps delivery, etc. Just want it over with now and kind of half hoping she'll decide not to put me through it and make an appearance over the next couple of days but time seems to be running out. Had no pains so far this morning so not sure anything is happening. Ah well 3 days to go :)


----------



## moggi

Awww Nicola, you never know. I'm fed up with these, i can have a massive difficult to talk through one followed by a lesser one, such a pain. I thought as i'm on my third baby my body would know what to do but i think its as confused as i am lol. XxX


----------



## moggi

I've only ever know induction Nicola but i managed to have emma on nothing. Had a couple of sucks of gas and air but didn't like it. So if it does come to that try not to worry about extra pain, forceps etc :hugs: I'm sure it wont though XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Nicola, don't worry about induction. Everyone is different and I'm sure you will be fine. Hopefully it doesn't even get to that stage xx


----------



## meganOUFC

I'm in labor
Guys. Every 2 mins. On the way to hospital now. Typical Katie's birthday!
Keep u posted


----------



## moggi

Yay!congratulations i'm just in agony every 5-10 mins lol. Good luck megan XxX


----------



## moggi

Looks like its just us two now Nicola :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Yay good luck Megan!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Rose, maybe you will be today too! 

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Good luck Megan, hope Katie doesn't mind too much :)

Rose it sounds like you're in labour too so I'm thinking I'm gonna be on my own by the end of the day :) hope this is it for you, I have no idea why my child is choosing to be so stubborn :)


----------



## minidancer

Nicola maybe you will go today too and then we will have a hat-rick of baby girls! xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Lol, I wish! I've still never even lost any plug yet so it doesn't look like its going to happen naturally.


----------



## moggi

I'm losing hope lol. In so much pain but not getting any closer! XxX


----------



## moggi

maybe tne pain isn't for nothing, just had loads of bloody show XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Go to hospital let them exam u. It has made mine come every 2 mins. Sorry in labor room on gas and air hahahahahaha


----------



## moggi

I don't want to go up there, hang around and be sent away again though. Enjoy your gas and air lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Rose I definitely think this is it for you! Sooo exciting!! I don't think you would get sent home if you went up and like Megan says, if they check you it might kick things off. 

Nicola don't lose hope-I never lost any plug either! Must have during labour but didn't notice. 

Good luck Megan, hope you have a nice quick and easy labour. Enjoy the gas and air :haha:


----------



## moggi

I'm just not used to it happening naturally, like a first time mom in that respect. Feel like my womb is being twisted and pulled out of me (charming i know) so i'm pretty sure these are real ones but they just need to get closer don't they? XxX


----------



## minidancer

Not necessarily! My contractions didn't really get close together until I was over 6cm, maybe even more than that. They stayed at about 5-6 mins apart. Maybe go to hospital to get checked, you never know you might be 4 cm and they will admit you.


----------



## moggi

I'm worried i'll ring them and they'll say wait until they're closer. Ican feel isobelle nudging me with her head down there too, jeez! Lol. No peace for the wicked. Might give them a ring see what they say XxX


----------



## minidancer

Maybe exaggerate a little and they will be more likely to tell you to honin to be checked. Also mention your hospital stay and the bleeding you had. At least if they tell you to go in, you will know exactly what is what rather than sitting wondering xx


----------



## moggi

Yeah you're right. I'll give them a ring, not sure i'll have to exaggerate to be honest, they're getting pretty bad XxX


----------



## minidancer

I'm sure they will ask you to go in to be checked. Ooh how exciting!! Good luck xx


----------



## meganOUFC

She arrived at 2:27 weighing 7lb 3


----------



## gypsy1981

Wow Megan that was a fast labour! Congratulations :) does she have a name yet? Can't wait to see some pics x


----------



## minidancer

Aw congratulations megan!! What a quick labour! Hope you get home an settled today. Aw what a lovely birthday present for your little girl xxx


----------



## moggi

Bloody hell megan you dont waste time do you! Lol.Congratulations :hugs: Hospital told to go up,didn't have to exaggerate either. Told me to take mine and babys stuff up. Bet i'm sent home later lol XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Good luck Rose, keep us posted!


----------



## minidancer

Aw excellent, so glad they have told you to go up. Good luck and let us know how it's going xxx


----------



## minidancer

Nicola you need to start soon so we have our darling buds hat-rick today. Hope you don't have much longer to wait hun xxx


----------



## moggi

Thanks, will update asap. XxX


----------



## meganOUFC

Had a mare. The placenta got left behind. But it's all out now. Just got to stay the night.


----------



## minidancer

Aw sorry you had a bit of a rough time. Glad you are ok. Any name yet? xx


----------



## meganOUFC

NO name yet xxxxxx all is well xx


----------



## moggi

Well that was a waste of time lol. Firstly told me i didn't look in pain?! Then wasn't going to examine me but i told them to. Only 2cm so told to go back when the contractions are 5mins apart and lasting over a minute. Didn't even monitor me and i had a couple of cracking ones whilst i was there too! Oh well,they're still coming and bloody hurting despite what she said so time will tell. Losing loads more show too XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

How far apart are they now Rose? Are they regular yet?

Still nothing for me, maybe mine and your babies will be born tomorrow? :)


----------



## moggi

They are a lot more regular than they were and since shes messed about up there they are even more painful. Between 2 + 5 mins apart lasting well over a minute. Car journey home was agony. Putting tens machine on, they're getting horrendous. Yes fingers crossed for us twoXxX


----------



## moggi

Ringing hospital back, contraction timer app thingy on phone says theyre averaging every 4 mins and lasting on average 62 seconds and they bloody hurt! XxX


----------



## moggi

oh and loads more show, really dark blood.


----------



## minidancer

Sounds like things are kicking off Rose. I think baby Isobelle will be here tonight or tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it goes xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Oh rose. Wow! Sounds like this is it for you too!!!!! Keep us posted :hugs: xxxx


----------



## moggi

She arrived at 9.29pm weighing 7lb 5, talk about fast!! Still in shock! XxX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yeah!!! I am so very happy for you Rose!! Can wait to see pics!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose congratulations on the arrival of baby Isobelle!! Sooo happy for you! 
Wow it was a quick labour for you too! Hope it all went well and you are getting some rest xxx


----------



## moggi

Thank you, that has to be the most traumatic thing to happen to me. Arrived back at hospital, contractions wouldn't stop,were just continuous. Checked me and i was 4-5cm, had another 4 contractions which were unbearable, still no pain relief except tens machine which i hadn't got timd to turn up or anything. Next thing i could feel her coming, it didn't make sense as all i kept thinking was 'youre 4-5cm' begged mark to get mw back, told him i could feel her coming. About 4 of them rushed into room, told me to get onto couch so i knelt on it but was in indescribable pain and confused what was happering. Mw's were taking my bottom clothes off and trying to get me onto delivery bed, i couldn't move! Gave me gas and air told me to move my legs apart and she was delivering herself, couldn't believe what was happening, in twenty mins i'd gone from being examined to holding her. Still can't believe it happened how it did.Sorry if ig doesn't make much sense i'm knackered lol. Oh one small tear too which theystitched XxX


----------



## minidancer

Wow Rose that was quick!! You will still be in shock at how quick it was. Thank god you went in when you did or mark might have had to deliver her at home!! Isobelle was a good girl though and arrived at the weekend so mark could be there. Hope you aren't in too much pain. Have they told you when you can get home? Hope you get home today do you can get settled and get some rest xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Congratulations!!!!!! Can't
Believe we had our
Girlies on the same day!!!!!!!!!! And almost the same
Weight too!!!! These quick deliveries are scary aren't they! 

Well my
Girly was so good all night. Can't say the same for the baby next door which Cried all
Night. So I'm nakered. Not from my
Baby but someone else's! :/


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Wow Rose that was quick!! You will still be in shock at how quick it was. Thank god you went in when you did or mark might have had to deliver her at home!! Isobelle was a good girl though and arrived at the weekend so mark could be there. Hope you aren't in too much pain. Have they told you when you can get home? Hope you get home today do you can get settled and get some rest xxx

I can't believe it happened how it did! Mark thought i'd gone a bit loopy due to the pain when i was crying 'get the mw back'. Poor man, he was in shock too, getting pushed out of the way by the mw's trying to transfer me to a delivery room. Not in too much pain thankfully and not sure when i can go home but should be today. Just keeping an extra eye on Isobelle as they didn't stand a chance at getting iv antibiotics in. I havent even got a wrist band on! She was born in the sac too which is good protection against strep b not to mention good luck. Apparently waters went naturally when her head was halfway out :) xxx


----------



## moggi

meganOUFC said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! Can't
> Believe we had our
> Girlies on the same day!!!!!!!!!! And almost the same
> Weight too!!!! These quick deliveries are scary aren't they!

I know, i've read about these quick deliveries but never thought it'd happen to me. I didn't even push, well not consciously anyway. It was funny because my eldest daughter was saying before i left, don't worry mom she'll just slide out. She doesn't know how right she was!!! XxX


----------



## moggi

Nicola, how are you? Any signs? XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## minidancer

Rose and Megan, hope you are both ok and getting settled in at home with your little girlies. 

Leanne, glad to hear you are feeling better today, it's amazing what a little bit of sleep can do. Looking forward to reading your birth story. How did Theon get on with the midwife today? Hope you aren't in too much pain with your stitches. 

Nicola, I hope you are ok! Not long now until your little princess will be here too :hugs:


----------



## moggi

I don't think i can go today as they want to carry on observations on here until Shes 24hrs old due to tne strep b. Really want to just go home now XxX


----------



## minidancer

I know you will just want to get home and settled. I'm sure you will get out tomorrow. I tested positive for strep b from the swabs they took in triage, but the results didn't come back from the lab until after I had been discharged. I had a phone call from the paediatrician when we were home, but they decided we didn't need to go back in as it would have been past the 24 hour time period they administer antibiotics in. Has Isobelle been given antibiotics or are they just monitoring her? I had to just keep an eye out for unusual breathing or a high temperature and constant crying. I hope you have got over the shock of isobelles rapid arrival :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

Aw Rose that does sound scary but glad she got here safely and hope you're getting over the shock! She is gorgeous by the way :) x

Leanne how did Theon get on with his weigh in? Has he put on weight? You think you'll keep up the breastfeeding or is it too painful?

I'm good thanks, no signs though so it looks like the induction will be going ahead. I'm gutted but resigned to it now and at least it means I can get everything prepared and know exactly when she'll be here. Been shopping today and filled the cupboards, fridge and freezer, organised someone to come and feed the bunnies while we're at the hospital, going to give the car a clean in a bit and then going to spend tomorrow getting the house immaculate so that we can relax once she's here! 

It feels weird knowing that I only have 2 more sleeps with just me and Steven in the house. Leanne how are you adjusting to it as I think you're the only other first time mum here? Must be very strange but lovely at the same time :)

Oh and as I'm getting induced on the 30th - as long as baby plays ball then all of our babies should be May Buds :) x


----------



## moggi

Yay for wednesday Nicola, we'll have the full set then :happydance: No suze just observations, but they missed several hours out too whilst they'd forgotten they were going to do it. Only realisedhe mark asked doctor if i could go home. Its too damn hot in here though. Izzy is a completecling on and i can't even put her down! Shes asleep on me now. Hopefully be home tomorrow morning :) As for getting over shock, i think it'll take some time, i'm shocked they believed me. I suppose they only had to look at me at that stage though lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

This child has got to be winding me up! All this time with no signs of labour whatsoever and then the day before I'm due to be induced I think I've lost some plug! Just been to the loo and there was a sort of brown gunk when I wiped, is this what it starts like?

Still not going to get my hopes up that it'll lead anywhere as I'll probably be being induced before it makes any further progress but at least it's a sign I'm dilating if nothing else.

Leanne yeah I've heard it's normal for them to lose weight in the first few weeks as well. Sorry you're finding feeding so difficult, have you tried a breast feeding group to see if they have any tips on making it less painful?


----------



## moggi

My massive show started off brown on first wipe! Wouldn't surprise me if it all started today! Yay, exciting, anymore developments? :happydance: I'm home now anyway :) just looked in labour summary, first stage 0 mins second stage 14 mins lol XxX


----------



## minidancer

Leanne, glad you are not in too much pain and the first poo is always the worst! Have you had your latch checked, that can cause pain when feeding, a midwife would be able to help. For engorgement, try having a bath and putting a warm cloth on your boob, that should cause your milk to run and relieve the pain. I'm sure it will get easier for you hun, but if it doesn't, don't feel guilty for stopping. I breastfed for 10 weeks last time, but swapped to formula as she still fed constantly! I did feel so guilty but looking back I know it was the best decision for us as we were both much happier. 

Nicola that sounds like a good sign! Even if you don't go into labour youself, it probably means you are dilating, which will make induction easier to get started. Anymore signs? What time do you go in tomorrow? xxx


----------



## minidancer

Rose, glad you are home now! You can get settled in with Isobelle. Wow that was quick!! I don't even know how long mine officially was as I never had access to my labour notes to read. I was given new ones when I was transferred to the ward. How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Nah no more developments since that wipe, at least it's a start though :) that is a fast labour, hope mine resembles that! Eee I can't believe I'm going to be a mum tomorrow! Glad you're home now and you can start getting settled!

Going in at 8am Suze so by this time tomorrow it could all be over - hopefully!


----------



## minidancer

Ooh so exciting Nicola. Yes hopefulllt this time tomorrow you Will be holding your princess and our final darling bud will be here :happydance:


----------



## moggi

I'm so sorry you've had such a wait Nicola but it will all be over tomorrow and we willall e complete. I'm feeling ok, bit light headed from lack of sleep. Stitches are pulling a bit too, haven't got the courage to attempt a number two just yet but i've got a feeling it wont be long before it happens. Izzy is now being bottle fed, i just couldn't do it anymore, everybody i spoke to at the hospital had conflicting advice, izzy wzs getting so distressed i couldn't stand to see her so hungry. Shes been a lot more settled since i swapped. I take my hat off to those of you persevering witn it, i don't find it easy at all. At least her first few feeds were colostrum :) XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

I'm still half expecting to get a baby boy placed in my arms to be honest! :) we still can't agree on a boy's name so I hope the 85% guess was correct!

You've got to do what's best for you with regards to feeding Rose. If she's more settled and you're in less pain then it's best all round. I'm going to try and persevere as long as possible but I obviously have no idea what to expect so we'll see!


----------



## meganOUFC

My boobs are killing! My nipples really. But I know it will pass. Milk is coming in already thank goodness. My boobs look like lumpy water melons!!!! 
We have decided to call her Ashleigh, after her daddy Ashley as she looks so much like him. 
I got 5 hours sleep last night! I am quite chuffed with that!

I will write up my labor story later on. Although I think I made a couple of posts whilst high on gas and air??????? Blowing balloons started it off any how! X

Nicola not long now. I think you are starting your self but I think just them checking you over tomorrow ( when then check to see if your cervis is ripe) might be enough!!!!
Fingers crossed! X

Rose you did what's best for you and izzy so blah blah to anyone else!!!! X


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw Leanne massive :hugs: I know how you are feeling, the guilt can be awful, but you have done the right thing. You are NOT a failure hun, the fact Theon is now content and settled shows that. You have to do what is right for you both and you don't want to look back at the first few weeks of Theon being here and only remembering how much pain you were in and how upsetting it was seeing Theon upset. Your midwife should be understanding and if not, please remember it is your decision and you know what is right for you both. The memories of how hard it was last time, finalised my decision to bottle feed from the start this time as I am so glad I did. Don't worry your milk will just dry up. You will have engorgement for a few days which will be painful but don't express as this will produce more milk. Wear a good, tight fitting bra to support your boobs and they should go down in a few days xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Aw sorry to set you off again Hun, blame it on the hormones! You don't need to say thanks, it's all true. I think that it's so unfair how much pressure can be out on people to breastfeed, especially first time mums. They talk about the benefits of it but I think it is wrong that they don't explain the reality of it and how difficult it can be. The first few weeks after having our babies are emotional enough, without adding that kind of stress and guilt to us. The main thing is that Theon is fed and happy, and I promise you will start feeling better about it all soon :hugs: Plus it means you can enjoy a good few drinks this weekend and Ric can help out with the feeds too :happydance: xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Leanne please please don't worry about what other people think. Your midwife should just be glad that you gave it a go and carried on for as long as you could. If Theon is happy then that's all you should think about. As the others have said you should be enjoying this time with your new baby and not having a constant battle on your hands. 

It might be a bit of an old wives tale but my mam told me that she used to put damp lettuce leaves in her bra when she was sitting about the house to dry up her milk supply. Apparently it soothes the pain of engorgement and something in the lettuce dries the milk up quicker. Sounds gross but may be worth a try?!


----------



## minidancer

Good luck for tomorrow Nicola!! I will be thinking off you. Hope it all goes quickly and easily for you xxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Excited, terrified, nervous.... Not really sure to be honest. Don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight that's for definite :)

Thanks Suze, hope it's over quickly and I can hold my baby girl! x


----------



## moggi

Good luck tomorrow Nicola, i'll be stalking for updates XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Nicola, get to sleep!! :haha: So excited your big day has finally arrived!! Can't wait to hear how it goes Hun xxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Tomorrow all our little ones will be here! Doesn't seem like yesterday we had our dating scans!!!!!!


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks guys :) Suze I can't sleep my brain is just too wired! :) I slept til about 2am but then woke up with heartburn and wriggly has been kicking away ever since. Been playing games on my phone for the last 2 hours.

I know Megan its scary how quick the last 6 or 7 months have passed - although at the time it felt like every day was dragging!


----------



## meganOUFC

I know exactly what you mean!!!! X
Not long now............ And then your baby will be here!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Thinking of you Nicola :hugs: XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Thank you :) just sitting waiting to be scanned to make sure baby is definitely head down and then it's all systems go! Been on monitor for half an hour or so and she seems perfectly happy x


----------



## moggi

Awww it won't be long now hun. You'll be great, just relax. When i realised what was happening to me on sunday (ie her just sliding out lol) the only thing that helped me was to remember its natural, its what our bodies are supposed to do and try to remain as relaxed as possible. Your little one will be wriggling on the outside soon :happydance: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Ooh so exciting that the ball is finally rolling and you are on your way to meeting your baby girl. Good luck hun, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## gypsy1981

Bloody hell this hurts! Is it too late to change my mind? :)


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Hope everything is going ok Nicola xx


----------



## dt1234565

Omg girls I can't believe it! You've all had your bubbas!!! Congrats to all of you!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minidancer

Leanne how did you get on with the midwife today? Hope you are feeling better today xx

Megan I love the name and so nice she is named after her Daddy. 

Rose how are you and Isobelle getting on? Are you all settled in at home now?

xxx


----------



## gypsy1981

In a lot of pain and getting them every 2 mins or so. Getting examined in an hour to see if I've dilated at all - god I hope so! Can't have any pain relief til they've checked me, only had paracetamol so far and it's not doing anything at all!


----------



## minidancer

Aw Nicola 2 minutes apart is fab!! Sounds like the induction has worked for you. Hope you don't have too much longer to wait to meet your princess. I'm sure once they check you will be able to have some gas and air if you are in pain. I agree, no idea why they bother giving paracetamol for labour pains, it's useless!! Look forwar to seeing your updates hun, and remember the pain is all worth it in the end and you will have forgotten all about it by tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Just hoping I've dilated enough for her to break my waters. Only had one pessary so far and she said if things are progressing on their own then I won't need the drip and can still walk about. I hope so cos its agony when I sit down and I only get any relief when I'm on the birthing ball or leaning against a wall!


----------



## minidancer

Leanne I am so glad that your midwife was understanding! It will make you feel better too that she didn't lecture like some of them can do xx

Nicola by the sounds of it you are progressing well and im sure they will be able to break your waters. I'm sure most people need 2 pessaries so you contracting with 1 is a good sign. Hopefully you won't need the drip and your labour will carry on smoothly and quickly xx


----------



## meganOUFC

That sounds like my labor Nicola!!!! When they finally checked me I was 8cm!!!!!!!


----------



## moggi

Oooh its exciting!! When they checked me i was 4-5. I was holding her a few minutes later! Lol. I'm clearly not normal though as you've probably all guessed. Getting settled in a bit more now, mw came earlier, all was well. Just took Izzy down the road in the pram for the first time. So weird, its been a long time since i last pushed a pram. Will get some pics up asap XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Grrr I'm fed up. No delivery suites free and no midwives available to give me one on one attention so I haven't even been examined yet. She said she doesn't want to examine me until she knows there's one free as ideally she'd like to break my waters at the same time and can't do that til I can be moved. 

Pains are less frequent now too, don't know if it's cos I've been lying down as been strapped to monitor again for half an hour. Wish something would happen, I just want to know I'm making some progress!


----------



## moggi

Awww Nicola, hang in there hun. I know its frustrating but sounds typical of the midwifes i've encountered. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long. Thinking of you :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

I hope a suite becomes available for you soon Nicola and you get checked so that you know how you are progressing. The waiting can be so frustrating! Hopefully once your waters are broken things speed up for you xxx


----------



## minidancer

Megan your pictures on fb are gorgeous!! She has amazing big eyes-what a cutie!! xx


----------



## Elanesse

X


----------



## gypsy1981

Nope nothing is progressing :( had a second prostin at 7:20pm and then the nice midwife went home. New one is a bit miserable and hasn't checked baby once since I came off the monitor an hour and a half ago. She said I wot get checked again til 1:20am!

I really should be walking about to try nd move things on but we are both so tired now I need a lie down. Been up since 6am after only 3 hours sleep last night so we're both curled on my bed trying to rest a bit :) if they still can't break my waters at next check then Steven is getting sent home - I'm praying that doesn't happen.

Glad midwife put your mind at ease Leanne and that you got out of the house for a bit x


----------



## moggi

hoping things speed up for you soon nicola, still thinking of you XxX


----------



## minidancer

Leanne I bet you felt great getting out of the house for a bit xx

Nicola I really hope things speed up for you, you will be absolutely shattered :hugs: I hope I look here in a few hours to see your birth announcement xxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

I hope they let you rest over night if there was no progress xxxx I'll
Be checking in all day for updates x
Last day for a may baby! X


----------



## dt1234565

Ahh Nicola I was early in my statement, I really thought you'd of had her next time you posted!

I hope you have had her now xxxx


----------



## gypsy1981

Thanks everyone but no still not had her :(

Not even in labour yet. I had the shittest midwife ever over night who just kept giving me more prostins even though it was obvious they weren't working, then checking me after 6 hours and deciding to wait another 2 then another 2, etc etc etc.

She's finished now thank god and I've got a nice midwife who is much more understanding. I'm waiting for a room to become available and then they're either going to break my waters (if cervix has actually dilated past 1cm now) or give me a c section. At this point I am practically begging for the c section but even if they successfully break my waters I'll be getting an epidural as I can't handle any more pain. I've been contracting strong and regularly now for 25 hours and have had no sleep.

Oh and a word of advice - if any of you ever have more kids and they offer you sterile water injections in your back as pain relief DO NOT take it! I have never felt pain like that before in my life, I'd rather do another 25 hours of contractions than get those stuck on my back again. It felt like someone was setting my skin on fire!


----------



## moggi

Really feel for you sweetheart, lets hope they pull their finger out soon! As ever, thinking of you :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Nic, sorry you are having such a crap time. Really hope a room becomes available soon for you. Yes definitely take the epidural, it will mean you can get some sleep and get some energy back. Thinking of you and hope you are holding your baby girl soon xxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Ahh Nick how crap. It was like that for me too in the end I asked for the epi cause my bum hurt from sitting on the delivery bed for so long I hadn't even started contracting! I hope labour happens naturally for you a c section hurts after I can tell you that much! But I like you was desperate after so long x

Good luck lovely xxxxx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Awwww what a horrible experience :( hope u get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Congratulations Nicola :) xxxxx


----------



## moggi

yes congratulations :happydance: We should change our group name to the darling buds of may and june bug! Can't believe we are all complete now, yay! Well done everyone :hugs: XxX


----------



## minidancer

Congratulations in the arrival of Caitlin-our one and only June Bug :happydance:

We have finally all made it-go us!! Well done to everyone, so proud of us all xxxx


----------



## meganOUFC

Ashleigh had her heal prick and got weighed today. She has lost 40g from birth. They r expected to loose 300g so she has done well c


----------



## moggi

That is good megan :) Isobelles just been weighed too and shes lost 150g but still well within the normal range XxX


----------



## minidancer

What clever babies, not losing much weight!! I don't think we had any weight loss at all, the midwives never weighed him at all as he was feeding well. Health visitor weighed him on Monday and he is up to 9lb now.


----------



## moggi

9lb already :happydance: I'm just hoping isobelle sleeps tonight as i can'tstay up all night again. Its been a week tonight since i last slept properly XxX


----------



## minidancer

Aw Rose :hugs: is Isobelle unsettled at night? xx


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## minidancer

Leanne I found a baby and parenting section in the general area, that seems to be where pregnancy buddy threads move to. We should maybe start a new thread there? 

I agree we have a gorgeous group of babies!! xx


----------



## minidancer

It's in the lounge area under groups and discussions x


----------



## moggi

minidancer said:


> Aw Rose :hugs: is Isobelle unsettled at night? xx

Yes, she seems to have day/night reversal. Having said that though shes seemed a lot more awake today so fingers crossed we're moving in the right direction. If you move sections, i'll find you all. Going to attempt to go to bed in a sec, wish me luck lol XxX


----------



## Elanesse

x


----------



## meganOUFC

Good luck :) I'm in bed feeding waiting for baba to drop off them the land of nod for me!!!!

When the new thread is started. Post the link here xx


----------



## meganOUFC

Has a new group been made yet? C


----------

